# DS #2385: Daigasso! Band Brothers DX (Japan)



## T-hug (Jun 25, 2008)

^^ndsrelease-3332^^


----------



## Prime (Jun 25, 2008)

Hm, Playable without knowing any Japanese?


----------



## t4ils (Jun 25, 2008)

omg, finally here ^^


----------



## CCNaru (Jun 25, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> Hm, Playable without knowing any Japanese?



i'd say the first one was kinda hard figuring stuff out if you didn't know any japanese but if you figured out how the games work then not really...


----------



## kevenka (Jun 25, 2008)

Wait...So is this the second one or the first one?


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 25, 2008)

omgomgomgomgomgomg
it's out
it's fucking out :'D

EDIT: aww, none of my sources has this game yet D=


----------



## beboy (Jun 25, 2008)

Yeeehaaaaaa !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My DS summer game. :]


----------



## - Wrath of God - (Jun 25, 2008)

iNFiNiTY said:
			
		

> Once i got past the menus on GBA one it was playable if you know Sim tower.


I'm sorry - Sim tower?  How would Sim Tower help you in playing Daigasso?


----------



## Rebellion (Jun 25, 2008)

He probably looked at the wrong thread; The Tower just got released too.


----------



## gratefulbuddy (Jun 25, 2008)

Also the first Daigasso! Band Brothers was on the DS not GBA.
kevenka - this is the sequel


----------



## WildWon (Jun 25, 2008)

omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg etc.

Stupid sources! WHERES THE DUMP!!!

Can't wait to find this... can't forking wait.


----------



## ZeroBlitz (Jun 25, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> Hm, Playable without knowing any Japanese?
> 
> The first one was. Apparently the karaoke section should be pretty difficult, though.
> 
> ...



It only takes seconds to figure out how to start up a song and play with it. I had hours of fun just doing that. Apparently you could up the difficulty level? I didn't know how to do that.


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 25, 2008)

Only the menu's might be difficult to pass through 
but as soon as you start playing, it's ok


----------



## EarthBound (Jun 25, 2008)

CANT WAIT to get off work =D


----------



## beboy (Jun 25, 2008)

*dreaming*
I hope it's a 2048 Mbits cartdrige with gooooood sounds


----------



## Rod (Jun 25, 2008)

omg omg omg omg


----------



## Jax (Jun 25, 2008)

YES YES YES!

Finally!


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 25, 2008)

Rod said:
			
		

> omg omg omg omg



omg my stomach hurts


----------



## hova1 (Jun 25, 2008)

OMG SO EARLY!?


----------



## Vater Unser (Jun 25, 2008)

hova1 said:
			
		

> OMG SO EARLY!?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 25, 2008)

i wanna scream into the mic for the karaoke =D
oh and im definitely playing the chinese banjo thingie


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 25, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> i wanna scream into the mic for the karaoke =D
> oh and im definitely playing the chinese banjo thingie



lol you seemed confused about that in your LEGEND thing XD


----------



## Krazplay (Jun 25, 2008)

beboy said:
			
		

> *dreaming*
> I hope it's a 2048 Mbits cartdrige with gooooood sounds


There's going to be at least a hundred songs free to download, but sadly you will not be able to store them all in the cartdrige...
Oh I hope we will be able to skip the dialogues this time ^-^


----------



## chaosmaste5 (Jun 25, 2008)

When I start the game, I get an error, and since I can't read Japanese, I have no idea what to do. Is it most likely a bad dump?


----------



## Schadenfreude (Jun 25, 2008)

The first one was pretty great, hoping this one will be even better.


----------



## hova1 (Jun 25, 2008)

chaosmaste5 said:
			
		

> When I start the game, I get an error, and since I can't read Japanese, I have no idea what to do. Is it most likely a bad dump?


same with me


----------



## twede86 (Jun 25, 2008)

When I boot it up on my edge, I get a cartridge error... that's about the extent of my japanese. Are there any patches yet?


----------



## RanmaFreak (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm getting an error on my R4 as well.


----------



## Triforce (Jun 25, 2008)

not working on CycloDS, M3 Simply, Acekard RPG thats the only cards we tried it with on my channel so far.

You get an ERROR screen most likely moaning about the save being corrupt. We tried loads of different arm7 fixes that have worked for games in the past but still no luck. It was at this point i thought hey lets see if it works in ideas. It loaded up fine in the emulator.

My guess is that this game possibly uses a new savetype Flash 8mb maybe (im just guessing here). Anyway the problem has already been reported to team cyclops so hopefully we have a fix soon. I recommend people posting on other flash card forums to notify them of the problem right away.


----------



## twede86 (Jun 25, 2008)

I got it working.... just rename your old bandbros sav file as the new bandbrosdx sav, and it will boot up!


----------



## PickleHead (Jun 25, 2008)

This game uses an 8 mbit save.

http://rapidshare.com/files/124970257/fixed.sav.html

This blank save file I just made and tested using a *cyclods evolution*. Just replace your 4 mbit save file with this one.


----------



## kevenka (Jun 25, 2008)

A bit odd that we have to do that though =/


----------



## Triforce (Jun 25, 2008)

PickleHead said:
			
		

> This game uses an 8 mbit save.
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/124970257/fixed.sav.html
> 
> This blank save file I just made and tested using a *cyclods evolution*. Just replace your 4 mbit save file with this one.



Excellent work, i thought it must have been a new save tpye, thanks for that


----------



## kevenka (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks Picklehead!


----------



## hova1 (Jun 25, 2008)

pickleheads solution doesn't work with M3 Simply. it says "Save/bookmark files damaged Please re-create the archive"


----------



## NeSchn (Jun 25, 2008)

Ehhh, I just downloaded the first one a couple days ago and I didn't really like it. Maybe this one will be better.


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Jun 25, 2008)

hova1 said:
			
		

> pickleheads solution doesn't work with M3 Simply. it says "Save/bookmark files damaged Please re-create the archive"


Anyone tried with r4 or dstt?
I am not at home.


----------



## Minox (Jun 25, 2008)

Nvm, I found a place.


----------



## CockroachMan (Jun 25, 2008)

Now I wait for a new M3Simply firmware..


----------



## RanmaFreak (Jun 25, 2008)

Fix doesn't work on R4 either, but I didn't expect it to, either.

Same message received: "Save/bookmark files damaged Please re-create the archive".

Oh well. All we can do now is wait.


----------



## hova1 (Jun 25, 2008)

skarthebloodchild said:
			
		

> hova1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the R4 and M3 Simply are the same thing


----------



## jagviper (Jun 25, 2008)

Anybody get it working on an M3 Perfect/Lite?


----------



## da_rula (Jun 25, 2008)

The fixed save (8mbit) doesnt work with my supercard SD. Damn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My paket from playasia will arrive in about 2-3 weeks :/


----------



## RanmaFreak (Jun 25, 2008)

Anyways, to those lucky enough to actually get it working, how is it? Does it hold up as well as the first one did?


----------



## PickleHead (Jun 25, 2008)

Phew, glad cyclo supports any save size.

Any word on dumping the Wii speaker channel??


----------



## SleepingDragon (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks Picklehead, this is working great now with my Cyclo as well.  They seem to have done a nice job on this game.


----------



## Hanpusu (Jun 25, 2008)

The M3 DS Real just flashes with two white lines on the upper screen for me. It doesn't get further than that. Anyone else with M3 DS Real that has the same problem?


----------



## Minox (Jun 25, 2008)

Confirmed not working on Scds1 and Acekard 2.


----------



## Jax (Jun 25, 2008)

NO$GBA can't run the ROM as well.


----------



## Dacvak (Jun 25, 2008)

Will someone take their actual created save file from their CycloDS and upload it? The .sav files are typically compatible with most cards. (I transferred all of my R4 save files to my Cyclo, then to my M3 DS Real with no problem.)

Also, the M3 DS Real is having more of a problem than other cards. It's saying the game is 512Mb large and won't even get to the error screen.

Anyway, someone please upload their actual BBDX save file from their Cyclo.

Thanks,

~Dac


----------



## Dominator (Jun 25, 2008)

I trying something with the save with my R4, maybe it can work, i create a 1 MO (Fr) save , i think it because this is needed to put the song you download.
If it not work .......................... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i don't know

Edit: It maybe a bad dump, because a lot of space is needed, don't trim the rom, its aslso possible that the download song are on the cartdige (like professor Layton) .....


Stay tunned


----------



## SleepingDragon (Jun 25, 2008)

Picklehead already uploaded the 1mb save file that you can download.  It works perfectly with my Cyclo.  Here is the link he provided:

http://rapidshare.com/files/124970257/fixed.sav.html


This game has some really nice new features that fans of t he series are really going to like.


----------



## alucard_xs (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi,

what is the filename ?

thanks


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jun 25, 2008)

Doesn't works by my on R4, M3sakura, M3real, Itouch and G6Real


----------



## Dominator (Jun 25, 2008)

yep the save file that Picklehead have created is only for Cyclo evo so i try same thing for R4 and M3 ds simply

But don't work apparently


----------



## Dacvak (Jun 25, 2008)

SleepingDragon said:
			
		

> Picklehead already uploaded the 1mb save file that you can download.  It works perfectly with my Cyclo.  Here is the link he provided:
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/124970257/fixed.sav.html
> 
> ...



That's a blank save file. It works for the Cyclo because the Cyclo can rewrite save files. It's not working for the R4 or M3, though. There's a chance that if you uploaded you post-converted save file (IE, create a profile on BBDX THEN upload the save file) it'll work on the R4/M3.

Please upload that if you can.

~Dac


----------



## Triforce (Jun 25, 2008)

PickleHead said:
			
		

> Any word on dumping the Wii speaker channel??


It'll prolly come soon, seeing as it's only available in the japan wiishop it might take a little while. I guess you know you to have to buy a copy of the game and you get password inside the box on a slip of paper. With that code you can download the channel by entering it into the wiishop. Also 1 download only per Wii. Once thats dumped it'll be the icing on the cake for this game.


----------



## litium (Jun 25, 2008)

Downloading Daigasso and this Save, as soon as i try it, i'll post if it works on DSTT.


----------



## AXYPB (Jun 25, 2008)

Hanpusu said:
			
		

> The M3 DS Real just flashes with two white lines on the upper screen for me. It doesn't get further than that. Anyone else with M3 DS Real that has the same problem?


It doesn't work under the stock GUI, Sakura or iTouchDS, even with the pregenerated save.


----------



## Dacvak (Jun 25, 2008)

Can't someone upload their completed CycloDS save for everyone else to try?

~Dac


----------



## Archenyte (Jun 25, 2008)

Dacvak said:
			
		

> Can't someone upload their completed CycloDS save for everyone else to try?
> 
> ~Dac



I guess they're too busy playing to notice us. Also, do you have to change the sav file because cyclods and R4 are two different flashcarts.


----------



## Dominator (Jun 25, 2008)

Yout think if someone create a 1 mb save file and create a profile with the cyclods, then he iplouad it and after we convert it for our flahscard that work ?


Maybe, so i wait here


----------



## Dacvak (Jun 25, 2008)

You shouldn't. I had a Cyclo, R4, and M3 Real and all three accepted the exact same sav files when I transferred them over.

But damn, someone needs to upload their completed Cyclo sav so we can at least see if it works.

~Dac


----------



## berlinka (Jun 25, 2008)

A million bucks to the one that uploads a working sav file for R4....

...honestly...


----------



## kevenka (Jun 25, 2008)

Once I get the rom file, I'll do that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Edit: Might be a while for me b/c the site I normally dl roms from is currently still uploading the file...so I don't know when I can get the game started -.-


----------



## Dominator (Jun 25, 2008)

Use that when you ahve the save 

http://www.shunyweb.info/index.php

online converter for all flashcard


----------



## berlinka (Jun 25, 2008)

Okay, you'll get a buck too Dominator! Don't worry!


----------



## Dacvak (Jun 25, 2008)

CycloDS, R4, and M3 all use the same type of .sav file. There's no need to convert it. It'll either work or it won't.

Now someone upload their CycloDS sav. >_<

~Dac


----------



## berlinka (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm hitting F5 like a nutter here!!!! 
F5
F5
F5
F5
F5
F5


----------



## Dominator (Jun 25, 2008)

Dacvak, the save neeed to be converted its not a problème of size, the flashcard only reconize a signed file by it


----------



## berlinka (Jun 25, 2008)

F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5...


----------



## kevenka (Jun 25, 2008)

Stop spamming. You might need to get banned.


----------



## Dominator (Jun 25, 2008)

We need a save file with a created profile, not blank save


----------



## berlinka (Jun 25, 2008)

Aw come on. I've been here since 2002! Can't I be naughty for once? PLEASE!!?


----------



## Dacvak (Jun 25, 2008)

dominator said:
			
		

> We need a save file with a created profile, not blank save



Yes. We do. Can someone with a CycloDS PLEASE upload this?

~Dac


----------



## Dominator (Jun 25, 2008)

i think you can doo what you wants because OF band brother!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kevenka (Jun 25, 2008)

God you guys, just be patient. I can't find the rom yet, so you'll have to wait if you want it from me. -.-


----------



## berlinka (Jun 25, 2008)

dominator said:
			
		

> i think you can doo what you wants because OF band brother!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



What does he mean guys? Is he losing it? I can dooo what I want BECAUSE of band brother? Is that cryptic stuff?

@ Kevenka: Hey psssst. I can give you what you want/need mate. PLUS: Our names are almost the same!


----------



## Hanpusu (Jun 25, 2008)

(19:46:40) (@Triforce) i dont think even the fixed save is saving properly
(19:46:51) (@Triforce) it lets the game boot though
(19:47:24) (@Triforce) not really it needed that flash 8mbit save
(19:47:35) (@Triforce) just no flash cards support that save type yet
(19:47:51) (@Triforce) this is the first flash 8mbit save on ds card


----------



## PickleHead (Jun 25, 2008)

wow @[email protected]
http://rapidshare.com/files/124987659/Band...ers_DX.sav.html
here's my cyclo save (not blank)
been playing for a while.


----------



## berlinka (Jun 25, 2008)

Whoops  eating my words there.


----------



## Vater Unser (Jun 25, 2008)

RanmaFreak said:
			
		

> Anyways, to those lucky enough to actually get it working, how is it? Does it hold up as well as the first one did?


It's better in every aspect, if you ask me...
I like the songs better so far, the instruments sound better, the visuals are polished (not that there was much to improve 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ), and you can download over a hundred songs...what more do you want?
And I haven't even tested the new game modes...


----------



## PickleHead (Jun 25, 2008)

When I play in guitar mode, I keep turning the volume down when going for the L button @[email protected]
Or I end up dropping my stylus.


----------



## PickleHead (Jun 25, 2008)

...
I just restarted my DS (to give you that save file)
and it seems to have not saved properly, any other cyclods evoltuon users experiencing this? Or did I do something wrong...


----------



## berlinka (Jun 25, 2008)

Save file doesn't work on R4, mr Picklehead.

Thanks for the help anyway!


----------



## Dominator (Jun 25, 2008)

d you convert it to R4 format ?


----------



## Triforce (Jun 25, 2008)

Yeah i'm having problems with the blank save uploaded. After i played a while i turned the ds off and powered it back up again there was nothing saved, i had to start my profile again entering name etc. Is there a specific place to save the game, i thought it was auto saved?


----------



## PickleHead (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm pretty sure it's supposed to autosave, I think us cyclo users will have to wait for a firware update too for proper saving, oh well. Also, when I try to go to the wifi menu, I'm getting an error when it tries to connect, but that might just be my wifi setup, I haven't really tested it at this location.


----------



## Minox (Jun 25, 2008)

I guess we all have to wait for firmware/OS updates.


----------



## Dacvak (Jun 25, 2008)

This is pretty weak. I'll paypal someone 5 bucks if they can get it working on an R4 or M3 Real.

~Dac


----------



## Vater Unser (Jun 25, 2008)

Oookay, so the game runs on my CycloDS, but it doesn't seem to save 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anyone else got this problem?


----------



## hova1 (Jun 25, 2008)

this is sad. i'm going somewhere tommorow, i hope there will be a solution till then


----------



## Triforce (Jun 25, 2008)

Vater Unser said:
			
		

> Oookay, so the game runs on my CycloDS, but it doesn't seem to save
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah if you go back a page you will see that we all have that same problem, we're talking about it on the Cyclo forums as well btw. It might be best to make a post there as well, the more replies the more chance of a staff member looking into it sooner i guess.


----------



## Trolly (Jun 25, 2008)

Well, looks like the only solution is to compress the save file down to 512KB and tell the game to accept that for now. Or, someone could make some kind of patch for the firmware of the R4 allowing 1MB saves (or at least letting the game run).
I'm only talking about the R4 there though. I tried with the downloaded save and it didn't work, then played around with conversion to see whether I could get it working. Even the converter didn't like the file. Looks like it's completely different to a standard save.

I hope someone will step up to the challenge sometime soon, otherwise we'll just have to wait for the next R4 firmware. It would be nice to play this.

Also, why are you guys moaning about not being able to save?!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



We can't even run the game. Plus, does it matter if you can't save, it only records high scores and such!

Anyway, awesome this is finally out.


----------



## Hanpusu (Jun 25, 2008)

Trolly said:
			
		

> Plus, does it matter if you can't save, it only records high scores and such!


Ehm.

Well, you can't download any songs if the savefiles doesn't work?


----------



## PickleHead (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm not moaning, I'm just saying :3

And I can't download any songs either, I get an error on the wifi screen, confirmed with someone else too.


----------



## Celice (Jun 25, 2008)

Yeah, I absolutely loved the first, and with the second released a day early, all I can do is set and wait, and hope SuperCard brings out some support for it (like it seems with the other cards, expanded saves still give an error), or pay up for it to be imported.

I feel like I've been given a great gift in a box only to have it be locked until tomorrow


----------



## Guile589 (Jun 25, 2008)

Can anyone upload this blank save file on some other site? I reached my daily limit downloading DBBDX:/ MegaUpload would be fine.


----------



## Minox (Jun 25, 2008)

Guile589 said:
			
		

> Can anyone upload this blank save file on some other site? I reached my daily limit downloading DBBDX:/ MegaUpload would be fine.


http://www.megaupload.com/?d=RK8UYGLK


----------



## Guile589 (Jun 25, 2008)

THX^^


----------



## alucard_xs (Jun 25, 2008)

On supercard DS1, it does not work "ERROR" ...


----------



## Minox (Jun 25, 2008)

alucard_xs said:
			
		

> On supercard DS1, it does work "ERROR" ...


That's not what I call working...


----------



## Triforce (Jun 25, 2008)

Trolly said:
			
		

> Well, looks like the only solution is to compress the save file down to 512KB and tell the game to accept that for now. Or, someone could make some kind of patch for the firmware of the R4 allowing 1MB saves (or at least letting the game run).
> I'm only talking about the R4 there though. I tried with the downloaded save and it didn't work, then played around with conversion to see whether I could get it working. Even the converter didn't like the file. Looks like it's completely different to a standard save.
> 
> I hope someone will step up to the challenge sometime soon, otherwise we'll just have to wait for the next R4 firmware. It would be nice to play this.
> ...



None of us are moaning about not being able to save, we are only trying to come up with a temp fix really.
What are you talking about it only saves high records and such? you can create your own songs on it and save them all.
Also if it's anything like the first game you go through different studios and the harder modes only unlock once you beat the easy challenges.


----------



## Hihomaster (Jun 25, 2008)

perhaps we can try to unpack the game ?


----------



## ³³³ (Jun 25, 2008)

Whats this game about?

And is it playable in japanese -.- ?


----------



## Icey (Jun 25, 2008)

³³³ said:
			
		

> Whats this game about?
> 
> And is it playable in japanese -.- ?



*Google*


----------



## Dominator (Jun 25, 2008)

any news, icant' get it working, unpack the rom and i found nothing interresing


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jun 25, 2008)

alucard_xs said:
			
		

> On supercard DS1, it does not work "ERROR" ...



Patch mode, Clean mode, or both????

Dang, I was looking forward to play this game.


----------



## Celice (Jun 25, 2008)

None of the options for the SuperCard do thing.  All we need, though, is a way for the game to boot--then we can use the slow savestates to retain progress until a save fix is worked out D:


----------



## 23qwerty (Jun 25, 2008)

Google is your friend, sir.
And yes it's pretty easy to play in Japanese.


----------



## Dacvak (Jun 25, 2008)

Seriously. 5 bucks to whoever get this game even temporarily working on an M3 Real or R4. I'll pay through PayPal.

~Dac


----------



## Dominator (Jun 25, 2008)

the solution is contact yasu, he is the only guy i know who hack the R4 firmware, maybe he can change the save format of R4.
Because wait an offcial update is so long.....


----------



## Dacvak (Jun 25, 2008)

dominator said:
			
		

> the solution is contact yosu, he is the only guy i know who hack the R4 firmware, maybe he can change the save format of R4.
> Because wait an offcial update is so long.....



Then someone do that, cause I'm jonesing to play this game. =P

~Dac


----------



## Dominator (Jun 25, 2008)

he is japanese :s


----------



## Minox (Jun 25, 2008)

ojsinnerz said:
			
		

> alucard_xs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yosu=Yasu?


----------



## Dominator (Jun 25, 2008)

Yes Yasu thanks!!!!


----------



## Gokuroro (Jun 25, 2008)

Working really well with EZ-Flash V + newest stable firmware (writes saves directly in MicroSD).

Edit: ._. Savefile: 512kB. Although it doesn't show the error screen, you won't be able to load your save.


----------



## zerosystem (Jun 25, 2008)

R4 uses try this save file:
http://www.sendspace.com/file/pi5xhz
Tested on my R4 and seems to be working.


----------



## Schadenfreude (Jun 25, 2008)

zerosystem said:
			
		

> R4 uses try this save file:
> http://www.sendspace.com/file/pi5xhz
> Tested on my R4 and seems to be working.


Yeah, it works. Thanks.
And as far as I can see, perfectly at that. No problem saving or loading.


----------



## B-Blue (Jun 25, 2008)

YAY! zomg gonna play this now~ !!!!

EDIT: CARP IT'S IN JAPANESE!!!!!!


----------



## Ismelito (Jun 25, 2008)

Black Screen with that R4 save in M3REAL :'(

I changed the save file for the original of M3, it says first "Loading" and then.. Black Screens :ñam:!


----------



## Leoking (Jun 25, 2008)

Yeah, but it still gives an error when connecting to Wi-Fi...
i think we can't download songs at all =/


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 25, 2008)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> YAY! zomg gonna play this now~ !!!!
> 
> EDIT: CARP IT'S IN JAPANESE!!!!!!



it won't save/work .. i dunno 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




it's also playable without knowing Japanese
just get past the menu's and you're done


----------



## Hanpusu (Jun 25, 2008)

zerosystem said:
			
		

> R4 uses try this save file:
> http://www.sendspace.com/file/pi5xhz
> Tested on my R4 and seems to be working.


Does not work on M3 DS Real folks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Friend of mine says that it works on DSTT though.


----------



## kevenka (Jun 25, 2008)

Hey,
Do you guys know how to play the first band brother's? I don't get how to open the door to just get started -.-


----------



## Hihomaster (Jun 25, 2008)

knock it and it will open


----------



## Wabsta (Jun 25, 2008)

kevenka said:
			
		

> Hey,
> Do you guys know how to play the first band brother's? I don't get how to open the door to just get started -.-


You have to "knock" the door lol.
They even tell you that in English


----------



## Hihomaster (Jun 25, 2008)

the save works with M3 simply. 

It doesn't work with M3 real.


----------



## Celice (Jun 25, 2008)

R4 save doesn't work on SuperCard ONE either :[


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 25, 2008)

zerosystem said:
			
		

> R4 uses try this save file:
> http://www.sendspace.com/file/pi5xhz
> Tested on my R4 and seems to be working.


can someone please re-upload this on another site (zShare, MediaFire?) 
i'm having trouble downloading this damn thing


----------



## edu2908 (Jun 25, 2008)

Is not working on my R4 =/

I have to update the kernell?


----------



## Yummy (Jun 25, 2008)

Upperleft said:
			
		

> can someone please re-upload this on another site (zShare, MediaFire?)
> i'm having trouble downloading this damn thing



zShare:
daigasso band brothers dx j.sav - 0.50MB


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 25, 2008)

Yummy said:
			
		

> Upperleft said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks


----------



## Gokuroro (Jun 25, 2008)

For what I understood, download music will only be opened in Japan on 06/26 at 9am. (Japan time) That should be why you can't connect to it.


----------



## k0sm0s (Jun 25, 2008)

happy to say the save file worked successfully on my supercard ds one.. nice job!!

yea i tink the server's not open yet..


----------



## Zankurou (Jun 25, 2008)

Has anyone gotten this to work on their AK2 yet? D:


----------



## Celice (Jun 25, 2008)

Are you using the white or black SuperCard ONE, and which save, exactly?


----------



## Schadenfreude (Jun 25, 2008)

The karaoke thing is awesome, seriously. Though I'm kind of disappointed at the tracklist. Let's hope the DLC will make up for it.


----------



## kevenka (Jun 25, 2008)

LOl, I knew there was some english but didn't know they told me to knock on it


----------



## Vinsent (Jun 26, 2008)

Gokuroro said:
			
		

> For what I understood, download music will only be opened in Japan on 06/26 at 9am. (Japan time) That should be why you can't connect to it.


I can get on and LISTEN just fine but I can't download anything.


----------



## johnelee (Jun 26, 2008)

Got it to work on SCDS One, SDHC version, by using zerosystem's save. Saving worked for me by setting save size to 4.0 M and disabling both the saver and reset patch. Download not working yet.


----------



## Minox (Jun 26, 2008)

Using the R4-save I'm able to play the game and save on my Scds1 v2 running in clean mode.


----------



## kevenka (Jun 26, 2008)

I tried the first one again, Can't seem to knock on the door -.-


----------



## RanmaFreak (Jun 26, 2008)

Well, there obviously seems to be a problem with the DLC when using flashcards. You're able to listen to the songs, but when you go to download, you get an error. And servers are definitely open. Isn't it like 8:30AM or something in Japan right now?


----------



## AXYPB (Jun 26, 2008)

Physically knock the door on the touch screen using your finger a few times to open the door.


----------



## litium (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm getting a ERROR CODE=-7 on DSTT.


----------



## kevenka (Jun 26, 2008)

ok..i tried using my finger...and still no results...are we talking about the same door? Single player mode? Ah nvm...I had to just wait until she was done talking. Thanks again everyone!


----------



## AXYPB (Jun 26, 2008)

Right.  Skip the message by holding down A and tap on the door.


----------



## bustyman100 (Jun 26, 2008)

No luck for me on the AK2 and M3 Real, even with the uploaded save files.

To ease the pain, I convinced myself to play Imagine Rock Star... It has exasperated my mental turmoil.

In an act of desperation, I just ordered myself a SCDS1. Now I'm kicking myself for selling my old R4. With all these flashcards, maybe I should have just gotten a Cyclos from the get-go  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





To the guys who have the game running: has anyone tried sticking the GBA expansion songs (or the EZ flash iteration of the said expansion) for the original BB into slot-2 when running BBDX? Does it register?


----------



## johnelee (Jun 26, 2008)

edit

got a list of song titles but got an error when downloding sorry


----------



## Spikey (Jun 26, 2008)

Nice, there seems to be a search section for finding songs to download via wifi. Very useful!


----------



## Celice (Jun 26, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Got it to work on SCDS One, SDHC version, by using zerosystem's save. Saving worked for me by setting save size to 4.0 M and disabling both the saver and reset patch. Download not working yet.


Not for my black version of the card D:  Does it matter whether the save is on the DS before changing the save size to 4M?

I have the GBA expansion, so once I get it going I can try and see if it does anything :X


----------



## Minox (Jun 26, 2008)

Celice said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Disable all patching and run it in clean mode with that save.


----------



## NeoWoeN (Jun 26, 2008)

Can someone explain exactly what is zerosystem's save ? And what i must download ?

Thanks.


----------



## johnelee (Jun 26, 2008)

So has anyone tried downloading any songs yet?  I get a list of songs to download but get a save error when trying to download. I'm wondering if other cards are able to dl, and it's a card related problem.


----------



## Celice (Jun 26, 2008)

Alright, zero's save is working for me also.  Apparently while trying to work things out during this day, the SuperCard somehow decided to name Daigasso! Band Brothers DX as DAIGAS~3 rather than ~2 (the first is used by the first Daigasso!).  At least, it opened to the Nintendo title rather than the horrid ERROR screen ^^

As for the difference, it looks like the save was actually recognized.  It's "header":

```
($C7)($A1)($00)($00)BBDX1234($02)($00)($00)($00)1000($01)($00)($00)($00)($FF)($FF)($FF)($FF)($FF)($FF)($FF)($FF)($FF)
```
Other saves were just empty, this had that :/


----------



## Gokuroro (Jun 26, 2008)

While using EZV (as I said before, although I was wrong about losing my save), I was able to click on the first "download song" (which gets me to a screen in which I can listen to the song, see the lyrics and see the instruments level), but the second "download" button (in this screen) which should actually download the playable version is grayed out, so can't click on it.
Maybe those servers are still closed? Or maybe it's anti-piracy.


----------



## manaphy4ever (Jun 26, 2008)

johnelee said:
			
		

> So has anyone tried downloading any songs yet?  I get a list of songs to download but get a save error when trying to download. I'm wondering if other cards are able to dl, and it's a card related problem.





same you were waiting to fix for this save file so we can download the songs i heard too much some of them are english song realley cool this game


----------



## fa-peace (Jun 26, 2008)

In the same time that the download of ''kokoro no chizu'' fiinish, that error apeared. AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHh


----------



## kamigata (Jun 26, 2008)

Yummy said:
			
		

> Upperleft said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is it possible to upload this sav to rapidshare because those two hosts are troublesome in my case...


----------



## zerosystem (Jun 26, 2008)

Download works with my M3 perfect mini SD Flash Cart.


----------



## litium (Jun 26, 2008)

Any luck on DSTT USERS?


----------



## Gokuroro (Jun 26, 2008)

zerosystem said:
			
		

> Download works with my M3 perfect mini SD Flash Cart.


Were you able to actually play the downloaded songs?


----------



## Hihomaster (Jun 26, 2008)

any luck with G6/M3 real?


----------



## Yummy (Jun 26, 2008)

kamigata said:
			
		

> Yummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rapidshare:
Daigasso_Band_Brothers_DX__J_.sav


----------



## Dacvak (Jun 26, 2008)

This is the greatest handheld game ever made. The DLC is absolutely phenomenal, even if I can't play it yet.
ABC? Ghost Busters? Gonna Fly Now? AMAZING!!!

Can't wait until my import gets here in a few days!

For anyone going to Connecticon or Otakon, my company will be selling the game there. We'll hook you up. =)

~Dac


----------



## Joshua014 (Jun 26, 2008)

Yummy, enfin un francais, moi j'ai le même probléme que tout le monde mais sur Supercard Micro Sd, t'aurais pas une solution???


----------



## DigitalSilence (Jun 26, 2008)

can u say ZOMG?


----------



## Spikey (Jun 26, 2008)

Joshua014 said:
			
		

> Yummy, enfin un francais, moi j'ai le même probléme que tout le monde mais sur Supercard Micro Sd, t'aurais pas une solution???
> From the rules:
> QUOTE*We are an English speaking community. Please post in English ONLY.* (Legible English!!)


----------



## Joshua014 (Jun 26, 2008)

Sorry but, i'm very bad in english...
My Problém is insoluble in forum French...


----------



## Yummy (Jun 26, 2008)

Joshua014 said:
			
		

> Yummy, enfin un francais, moi j'ai le même probléme que tout le monde mais sur Supercard Micro Sd, t'aurais pas une solution???



lol

Toi non plus, tu ne dors pas?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lorsque tu dis "problème", tu parles de quoi exactement?....Jeu qui ne démarre pas?...Impossibilité de downloader via wifi des morçeaux?...



English version:

lol

You too are not sleeping, are you?


When you said "problem", what are you talking about?....Game which doesn't start?....Inability to download extras songs via Wifi?


----------



## sedrick123 (Jun 26, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Celice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i have the newest supercard and i did what all you said but i still get error can sombody help me thanks


----------



## Joshua014 (Jun 26, 2008)

The probléme: Error blabla my rom
Probléme de Sauvegarde en faite...


----------



## kamigata (Jun 26, 2008)

Yummy said:
			
		

> kamigata said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you


----------



## Yummy (Jun 26, 2008)

Joshua014 said:
			
		

> The probléme: Error blabla my rom
> Probléme de Sauvegarde en faite...



Si je comprends bien, ton jeu ne démarre pas...Exact?
Quel est ton linker?
Supercard DS ONE?



English Version:

If i understand your game doesn't start...Exact?
What is your flash card? 
Supercard DS ONE?


----------



## Joshua014 (Jun 26, 2008)

Supercard Micro Sd.
J'ai le même affichage que sa: (Je ne peut pas allez dans la pages principale)
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=92243

Sorry but, i am to despair


----------



## Spikey (Jun 26, 2008)

Did you guys completely ignore the word "only"? It does not say post in English AND another language. It says English ONLY. Sorry to come down on you guys, but those are the rules, and you best follow them.


----------



## Celice (Jun 26, 2008)

... If someone needs help, and they can be helped in another language, I'm sure that's quite a different story than if someone was just posting for the hell of it in a different language.

In any case, it seems with zero's save, song scores and the like aren't saved.  Neither was the name when I tried to change it from Simon, however, the signature did change (it was previously empty).

I can't get savestates working on my SuperCard though.  It just brings a crash to the game--hopefully an update for the game can come out soon.


----------



## Joshua014 (Jun 26, 2008)

My problem can help of another person...


----------



## Yummy (Jun 26, 2008)

SpikeyNDS said:
			
		

> Did you guys completely ignore the word "only"? It does not say post in English AND another language. It says English ONLY. Sorry to come down on you guys, but those are the rules, and you best follow them.




*SpikeyNDS, i do not see where the problem is*.... i am just trying to help him &, at least , by respect of the forum rules, i do my best do translate into english for everybody here understand what we are talking about!






Joshua014, télécharge la sauvegarde R4 donnée plus haut et convertis-la ICI pour le format de ta carte.
Si ta Supercard est un Slot1, n'oublie pas de désactiver le patchage.
Si le jeu ne démarre toujours pas, il faudra que tu attende une mise-à-jour de ton firmware. je ne peux t'aider plus, désolée!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*English version:*

Joshua014, download the R4 save given higher & convert it HERE into the right size for your card.
If your Supercard is a Slot1, do not forget to disable patching.
If the game does not start again, you will have to wait for a firmware update. i can't help you more, i am sorry!


----------



## Celice (Jun 26, 2008)

About the disabling stuff for SuperCard:  second time I tried to get savestates working again, I flipped everything on, and it still booted fine.  I think, at least, you don't _have_ to disable the stuff.


----------



## Triforce (Jun 26, 2008)

Anyone else made their own songs yet? I just spent some time making a tune. 
Saved it and turned it off to give my save to someone so they could play my composition. 
Came back to it 5 mins later and the save was empty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  None of the hacked saves seem to be 100% reliable so far


----------



## Celice (Jun 26, 2008)

That's likely what's doing it for all those trying to download songs as well:  they're working, but when you try to download them to the card, you're getting the same error as usual, as there's no way to write the way the save normally would be (or exceptionally, in this case?).


----------



## DigitalSilence (Jun 26, 2008)

zerosystem said:
			
		

> Download works with my M3 perfect mini SD Flash Cart.





i have this exact hardware set-up.


please tell me how i might get this rom to work?


please?


----------



## kevenka (Jun 26, 2008)

So everybody is able to get it running now but not completely saved?


----------



## Tatsurou (Jun 26, 2008)

Can't download songs using R4 :/

If i try it says Save Error on the top screen, and on the bottom it says Card Error: Couldn't write correct data. Any idea how to fix this? It also says that I can only download 2 more songs, so I'm kind of confused :/


----------



## Dacvak (Jun 26, 2008)

No one will be able to save any form of song properly until either the game or the roms are patched. It's a wonder that we're able to play at all, really.

By the way, the Wi-Fi radio station in this game is just too freaking good.

~Dac


----------



## Yummy (Jun 26, 2008)

kevenka said:
			
		

> So everybody is able to get it running now but not completely saved?




I succeded in making it run with CycloDS....but not with M3 Real: it seems the card doesn't recognise the converted save... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I love my CycloDS more & more each day!


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Jun 26, 2008)

Awesome. I can't wait to see a translation patch for this, since I'm positive someone will pick it up.
I hope the song download issue gets fixed soon


----------



## Tatsurou (Jun 26, 2008)

Dacvak said:
			
		

> No one will be able to save any form of song properly until either the game or the roms are patched. It's a wonder that we're able to play at all, really.
> 
> By the way, the Wi-Fi radio station in this game is just too freaking good.
> 
> ~Dac



I tried it out and it was cool until "soba ni iru ne" came on LOL


----------



## Lupigen (Jun 26, 2008)

Triforce said:
			
		

> Anyone else made their own songs yet? I just spent some time making a tune.
> Saved it and turned it off to give my save to someone so they could play my composition.
> Came back to it 5 mins later and the save was empty
> 
> ...


Keep in mind that the hacked saves released so far are not intended as permanent solutions, as indicated by their 4 mbit size. They're temporary salves to help flash cart users get past the initial start-up error screen. We'll likely need to wait for firmware updates, firmware patches, or anything else that would allow a flash cart to fully support 8mbit saves, as more permanent solutions.


----------



## DigitalSilence (Jun 26, 2008)

i loved the first Daigasso sooo very much.

i played it so much people must have questioned my sanity.

my friend with his M3simply got it to work, with the r4 save, he swears that taking the (J) out and capitalizing the SAV made the difference (something i highly doubt).



i have an m3perfect with miniSD.

i hope there is a solution soon.


oh well... i guess ive waited this long, i can wait a little longer.....


----------



## Philosophy (Jun 26, 2008)

I got it to work using the R4 save.  The game did go to a black screen when I was messing around in one of the menus.  Although I doubt this will get officially localized (Atlus...Hello?), it's a great game, and I can't understand half of it.


----------



## Orc (Jun 26, 2008)

Tatsurou said:
			
		

> Dacvak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's awesome. Sucks that I'm on an R4 and can't download the tunes I want.


----------



## Hanpusu (Jun 26, 2008)

The M3 DS Real reaaaallly needs a firmware update.

Goddamn. Why does it have to happen a thing like this.


----------



## Mr.Guy (Jun 26, 2008)

No the R4 REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLYYYYYY needs an firmware update.


----------



## Celice (Jun 26, 2008)

Speaking of black screens... a couple times I've gotten stuck when booting back from Wi-Fi and training, and the thing freezes.  And also, while in demo mode, I was trying out the guitar, but there was no way to exit the thing >.>  I wonder if that's something actually wrong in the game.


----------



## bowbowhead (Jun 26, 2008)

Celice said:
			
		

> Speaking of black screens... a couple times I've gotten stuck when booting back from Wi-Fi and training, and the thing freezes.  And also, while in demo mode, I was trying out the guitar, but there was no way to exit the thing >.>  I wonder if that's something actually wrong in the game.



For the guitar you have to actually drag the button in, not just tap it. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Spikey (Jun 26, 2008)

bowbowhead said:
			
		

> Celice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't have to drag it. Simply holding down the button worked for me.


----------



## papyrus (Jun 26, 2008)

OMG the 1MB save file works on Edge.
[EDIT]But wont save


----------



## JaySee (Jun 26, 2008)

Does anyone know how to get the Wii "Speaker Channel" installed so I can play the songs through my TV speakers instead of my DS? More about this mentioned here http://www.gameaxis.com/home/?blog=2295


----------



## Lupigen (Jun 26, 2008)

Strange error I've been getting recently when trying to go online. It displays this message and disconnects me from Wi-Fi:
このカードでは
これ以上ダウンロードの
機能をご利用できません

As far as I can tell, it essentially says something like "This (DS) Card is beyond download (Limit?). This function is not available." I've been using the wi-fi function, listening to the available songs for much of the day. This error appeared when I tried to connect after using the Wi-Fi radio function to listen to ten songs*. I went to connect to the main download option and that's where I encountered the error. Now I can't connect to the download service or the Wi-Fi radio option.

I guess now I'm wondering if this is just some bug with the hacked save or if there's some kind of limit on how many songs you can preview in a day, and the radio function pushed me over that (I'm assuming daily) limit.

*(What came up in my 10-song playlist, which consisted mostly of my favorite anime songs, was an apparently user-made version of ざんこく な てんし の テーゼ (Zankoku na tenshi no teeze, the Evangelion theme) by ゲーマガ　ウメ. It sounded perfect, so naturally, I then went to connect to search for the song and any other submissions by the user)

EDIT: Forgot to mention, I'm using and R4-DS v1.18 with the appropriate hacked save.


----------



## k0sm0s (Jun 26, 2008)

coincidence that i was reading the 2ch forums and someone said he just submitted zankoku tenshi..


----------



## jeronz (Jun 26, 2008)

Doesn't work on Supercard DS ONE or YSMenu for me either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 "Card error. Couldn't write the correct data"

edit: nevermind didn't see johnnylee's comment on page 10. Its working


----------



## Dominator (Jun 26, 2008)

we have to wait a firmware update, it is odd that no one flashcard have a new firmware now


----------



## Lookie401 (Jun 26, 2008)

Lupigen said:
			
		

> Strange error I've been getting recently when trying to go online. It displays this message and disconnects me from Wi-Fi:
> ???????
> ???????????
> ???????????
> ...


Yeah, I got that error too when I spammed the Wi-Fi radio. It seems like they DID put some kind of daily limit... but my question is HOW do they know when someone reach a limit? I have two DSes and when I got that error, I switch to my other DS and got the same error. So it doesn't seem they're tracking it via Nintendo Wi-Fi Connection ID. Perhaps it's by IP address. I haven't reset my modem/router to try it out though.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Just tried it. Doesn't work. o.o


----------



## Blebleman (Jun 26, 2008)

The game comes with enough save space to download 100 songs. However, the game explicitly mentions that you *CANNOT ERASE ANY OF THEM*.
The hacked save files make the game work, not the download space.
This "download space" is exactly what is making this game incompatible with all our carts.

[EDIT] And apparently, as of now, they don't let you connect if you have 0 song space left anymore. Damn, I liked those previews haha!


----------



## astromantic (Jun 26, 2008)

QQ
Looks like I'm the only old schooler with a G6 lite praying to get this game to work.
Unless anyone has some suggestions I'll have to wait for my EDGE to come in the mail


----------



## jeronz (Jun 26, 2008)

Lupigen said:
			
		

> Strange error I've been getting recently when trying to go online. It displays this message and disconnects me from Wi-Fi:
> ???????
> ???????????
> ???????????
> ...




Hi I can also read enough Japanese to understand most of this game. However I got that "can't use this function anymore" message right from the start. I can't use radio or download peoples songs.


----------



## zerosystem (Jun 26, 2008)

DigitalSilence said:
			
		

> zerosystem said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



M3 Perfect Settings:
Firmware v35
M3 Game Manager v36a
Safe Mode
Force R/W


----------



## Lupigen (Jun 26, 2008)

jeronz said:
			
		

> Hi I can also read enough Japanese to understand most of this game. However I got that "can't use this function anymore" message right from the start. I can't use radio or download peoples songs.


Interesting... This brings to mind a third theory:
What if Nintendo noticed the pirated copies on their servers (Due to the fact that they all probably show that they have "2" download slots left), and instituted some sort of temporary block against them? I suppose whoever has both the actual cartridge and a flash cart ROM can test this theory out by logging in with the ROM, see if it gets blocked, then logging in with the actual cart. That would show whether this is an IP block or just a bootleg block.

If that theory is the case, then I guess all we really can do is wait for a permanent fix (i.e. full support for 8mbit saves).


----------



## beboy (Jun 26, 2008)

zerosystem said:
			
		

> M3 Perfect Settings:
> Firmware v35
> M3 Game Manager v36a
> Safe Mode
> Force R/W


But you don't have any save file created on you sd card right ? 
Cause i tried Daigasso DX yesterday with the same hardware you have, and Daigasso doesn't seems to save anything.


----------



## Lupigen (Jun 26, 2008)

k0sm0s said:
			
		

> coincidence that i was reading the 2ch forums and someone said he just submitted zankoku tenshi..


Hahaha I wonder if it was the same submission. It was really an excellent rendition; it even had the karaoke lyrics, going along with the rhythm of the "melody" track. That makes me wonder whether that is something that is added automatically during Nintendo's review process, or something that has to be inputted by the submitter.


----------



## ufo999 (Jun 26, 2008)

wow 
i'm still playng the first one (my first and only jap import game) with the extension and the new one is here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



still don't understand why ther's no english version


----------



## papyrus (Jun 26, 2008)

We'll wait for the compatible save file for downloading songs in wifi.


----------



## gov78 (Jun 26, 2008)

is there a fix for Supercard SD?


----------



## DigitalSilence (Jun 26, 2008)

zerosystem said:
			
		

> DigitalSilence said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




THANK YOU KIND SIR!


----------



## da_rula (Jun 26, 2008)

Lupigen said:
			
		

> Interesting... This brings to mind a third theory:
> What if Nintendo noticed the pirated copies on their servers (Due to the fact that they all probably show that they have "2" download slots left), and instituted some sort of temporary block against them?




I don't think so. I bet it's just a save file problem. Maybe there has to be a specific part of code in there, for the game to recognize the "free downloadspace" correct.
I absolutly DON'T think, that there is a copyright protection.


----------



## Lupigen (Jun 26, 2008)

da_rula said:
			
		

> Lupigen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If that was the case, then why is it that I and others were able to log on and listen to the song previews earlier today with no problems? Really, it seems mighty suspicious now that were were all of a sudden completely shut out of the server. And it's not like it would be something that's difficult for Nintendo to do. Think about this theoretical scenario:
When we log on to the DBBDX servers we send some information to Nintendo, and that information could include the amount of open download slots we have. For example, let's say we had downloaded the maximum of 100 songs and filled all of our slots, then the server would recognize that the maximum limit was reached, and respond with the appropriate error message. Now our hacked saves, due to their incorrect size and lack of flash card support for the correct save size, show that there are only 2 open download slots available, which means that the server would probably see it as "98 slots filled." Nintendo technicians, looking through their logs, recognizes this pattern, and through investigation deduce that those carts with only 2 open slots right after the game's launch must be pirated copies. Therefore, as a response, they reconfigure the server so that it recognizes the maximum number of songs as 98 instead of 100. In other words, if it sees a user with only two open slots, then it displays the "maximum limit reached" error message as if all 100 slots were filled. This effectively shuts out those with hacked saves, and is unlikely to affect those with the actual cart for some time, as the "no-deletion" aspect would keep them from going anywhere near the 100 song limit right after launch. After some time has passed, and more people start getting closer to the 100 song limit, Nintendo can just increase the limit back to 100.

Of course, those are just my thoughts on this scenario, and it is entirely possible that this is completely separated from the reality of Nintendo server management.


----------



## i_Am_Ghost (Jun 26, 2008)

zerosystem said:
			
		

> Download works with my M3 perfect mini SD Flash Cart.
> 
> QUOTE(zerosystem @ Jun 26 2008, 07:03 PM) M3 Perfect Settings:
> Firmware v35
> ...




Can you upload your save file, please?


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jun 26, 2008)

i rellay want it )-:


----------



## Mei-o (Jun 26, 2008)

Uhm, DSTT fix please, I'm gonna explode from excitement! Hahaha, I get this error when I start the game, it involves ERROR in big letters and a baby skull thing. I hope I don't have to wait for the next firmware update. >.>


----------



## raulpica (Jun 26, 2008)

I've got it working on SCDS One by just hex-editing my blank 4Mb save (automatically created by the SCDS One) to 8Mb. And with Patch mode enabled 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Saving and loading works too. I still don't know if it lets you download songs.

If you want to try this save, here it is: XPA-BBDX-8mbit-save.zip

Good luck


----------



## kevenka (Jun 26, 2008)

Is the Cyclod able to save the files yet?


----------



## jabjab (Jun 26, 2008)

http://www.acekard.com/acekard/download/ak...626_release.zip
official firmware fix from acekard


----------



## Sil3n7 (Jun 26, 2008)

Any help for scsd users? 

Edit: I have it working with a new sav file but was wondering if there was a way to get a fix to play dlc


----------



## raulpica (Jun 26, 2008)

Sil3n7 said:
			
		

> Any help for scsd users?
> 
> Edit: I have it working with a new sav file but was wondering if there was a way to get a fix to play dlc


Good to know it works for you. My patcher hangs with the DSQ file remaining at 64,4mb. Dunno why.

What save file have you used?


----------



## Rock Howard (Jun 26, 2008)

What the hell is with this game?! I wrote it on my card, passed through the beginning, then I tried to download songs but the game didn't allow me to do so. After that I deleted my savefile and wrote the game again but with different settings. BUT I didn't lose my data! WTF is going on!?


----------



## Celice (Jun 26, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I've got it working on SCDS One by just hex-editing my blank 4Mb save (automatically created by the SCDS One) to 8Mb. And with Patch mode enabled wink.gif
> 
> Saving and loading works too. I still don't know if it lets you download songs.


I did the same thing, and no fix.  Did you try to expand it before or after you got your game to work :?

*trying it right now*

I like the unlockable Nintendo themes for instruments.  No if only you could play those songs, or at least, listen to the whole thing rather than segments D:

EDIT:  Didn't work for my card.  Gives an error.


----------



## Dacvak (Jun 26, 2008)

Any perma-fix for R4 yet?

Does the ACEKARD firmware update enable DLC saving?

~Dac


----------



## Minox (Jun 26, 2008)

Dacvak said:
			
		

> Any perma-fix for R4 yet?
> 
> Does the ACEKARD firmware update enable DLC saving?
> 
> ~Dac


I would try if the Ak2 firmware does that, but I don't have access to Wi-fi atm.


----------



## SleepingDragon (Jun 26, 2008)

Here is my save file I've been using on my Cyclo.  I uploaded it in case anyone else wanted to use it on their Cyclo, or maybe try it on another flashcart.

http://qshare.com/get/235735/Daigasso_Band...ers_DX.sav.html


----------



## raulpica (Jun 26, 2008)

Celice said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I expanded it before. It's strange because the second time I used a blank expanded file it didn't work.

Delete your current save, try to set the save to 4mbit, then run the game. After that, expand your save to 8mbit. Try to run the game again.

Also try to run it in clean mode.

I did that


----------



## jabjab (Jun 26, 2008)

ak2 firmware doesn't seem to be uploaded properly - it is 15% of standard size and i cant unzip it
how embarrasing after i linked it lol


----------



## Dacvak (Jun 26, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Dacvak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is there a way to flash the AK2 firmware to the R4?

~Dac


----------



## Minox (Jun 26, 2008)

Dacvak said:
			
		

> Minox_IX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No...


----------



## leetcakes (Jun 26, 2008)

is there anyway to flash the ak2 fw to the akrpg o.o


----------



## Celice (Jun 26, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I expanded it before. It's strange because the second time I used a blank expanded file it didn't work.
> 
> Delete your current save, try to set the save to 4mbit, then run the game. After that, expand your save to 8mbit. Try to run the game again.
> 
> ...


Nope... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Did all that, and ran with everything switched off, and still the damned error screen.  That zero's save is the only thing that's worked for me so far D:


----------



## raulpica (Jun 26, 2008)

Celice said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Strange. Maybe I got lucky


----------



## Gamer (Jun 26, 2008)

Sil3n7 said:
			
		

> Any help for scsd users?
> 
> Edit: I have it working with a new sav file but was wondering if there was a way to get a fix to play dlc



Can you also tell us what save file did you used?

Thanks


----------



## Minox (Jun 26, 2008)

leetcakes said:
			
		

> is there anyway to flash the ak2 fw to the akrpg o.o


Ak RPG has a fixed savefile released:
http://www.acekard.com/acekard/download/XPA-BBDX-patched.sav


----------



## jabjab (Jun 26, 2008)

leetcakes said:
			
		

> is there anyway to flash the ak2 fw to the akrpg o.o


for akrpg you dl the savefile that they supply - thats working for save/load atm
just ak2 firmware doesn't work
http://www.acekard.com/acekard/download/XPA-BBDX-patched.sav
"AK RPG and AK+ can use this save file to run game. Choose save type to 2m/4m"

doh too slow - minox_ix did you try the ak2 firmware?


----------



## fa-peace (Jun 26, 2008)

Please, help the r4 users. T_T


----------



## Minox (Jun 26, 2008)

jabjab said:
			
		

> leetcakes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't, seeing as the Acekard Team's upload is corrupt atm.


----------



## jabjab (Jun 26, 2008)

ok cool i posted about it over there but just checking


----------



## Minox (Jun 26, 2008)

jabjab said:
			
		

> ok cool i posted about it over there but just checking


I did that too


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jun 26, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> jabjab said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this file works on R4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yeah !!!


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jun 26, 2008)

Wow, 17 pages! I knew this game had a following, but wow. I hope it's easier to get into than the first one.


----------



## Minox (Jun 26, 2008)

Keviii94 said:
			
		

> this file works on R4
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The patched save for Ak+ and Ak R.P.G.?


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jun 26, 2008)

now only a patch to Romanji 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I cant sing in Japanese 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Posts merged*



			
				Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Keviii94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it works for me


----------



## Celice (Jun 26, 2008)

Just for sake of information, the acekard doesn't work on the SuperCard ONE apparently either :/


----------



## Hanpusu (Jun 26, 2008)

Anything on the M3 DS Real yet?


----------



## Shad0wguy (Jun 26, 2008)

zerosystem said:
			
		

> R4 uses try this save file:
> http://www.sendspace.com/file/pi5xhz
> Tested on my R4 and seems to be working.



Tested, this save file also works with the DSTT


----------



## fa-peace (Jun 26, 2008)

Keviii94, works on r4 with wi-fi mode ?


----------



## Narstyle (Jun 26, 2008)

Nothing's worked for M3 Real as of yet. Tried all save files and still recieving two white lines before the error screen even appears.

updating to M3 Sakura hasn't fixed anything either.


----------



## MrDo (Jun 26, 2008)

still nothing with the m3 real.. I cant try these new save files untill i get home for work.. I bought the game anyway, since i am a big fan. So i am not in too much of a hurry.. but hopefully someone gets something working on the m3 real relatively soon..


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jun 26, 2008)

MrDo said:
			
		

> still nothing with the m3 real.. I cant try these new save files untill i get home for work.. I bought the game anyway, since i am a big fan. So i am not in too much of a hurry.. but hopefully someone gets something working on the m3 real relatively soon..


Use the online coverter and set to .0 save ?
mabe it works then


----------



## Narstyle (Jun 26, 2008)

Keviii94 said:
			
		

> MrDo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tried that. No avail.

Could be due to not actually being able to get to the error screen all other flashcarts have been getting. We're still stuck at a phase in which two white lines flicker, one on each screen, very quickly before leaving the screens blank continously. Nothing after.


----------



## leetcakes (Jun 26, 2008)

but dont u need the akrpg savelist.bin to register the game, by saving at least once, or it wont read any save files, how do i get the fix save file to work, if the akrpg dont read it ,and go ahead to make a new one to overwrite? and by making a new one, it will give error, and fail to make a save file. can some one please guide me through


----------



## jabjab (Jun 26, 2008)

ak2 firmware working now


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jun 26, 2008)

sorry but i don't like this game :s
I cannot sing japanese and i cannot read japanese :s


----------



## Minox (Jun 26, 2008)

Keviii94 said:
			
		

> sorry but i don't like this game :s
> I cannot sing japanese and i cannot read japanese :s


Are you really from Japan?


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jun 26, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Keviii94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I set my flag to Japan because i'm in Japan for a month 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




But i'm from belgium, 2 weeks later i set it back to Belgium


----------



## leetcakes (Jun 26, 2008)

akrpg fix i dont know how to use o.o it seems to not work


----------



## Minox (Jun 26, 2008)

Keviii94 said:
			
		

> Minox_IX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's just weird


----------



## DesDes-san (Jun 26, 2008)

So far nothing works properly on my old SuperCard MiniSD.  Well, one of them let me play, but downloading didn't work.


----------



## edsock (Jun 26, 2008)

Keviii94 said:
			
		

> Minox_IX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can you post you save file please!!!


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jun 26, 2008)

fa-peace said:
			
		

> Keviii94, works on r4 with wi-fi mode ?
> yes works
> 
> *Posts merged*
> ...


[url=http://www.acekard.com/acekard/download/XPA-BBDX-patched.sav]http://www.acekard.com/acekard/download/XPA-BBDX-patched.sav[/url]


----------



## Minox (Jun 26, 2008)

edsock said:
			
		

> Can you post you save file please!!!


It's still this link:
http://www.acekard.com/acekard/download/XPA-BBDX-patched.sav

Edit: Beaten to it...


----------



## edsock (Jun 26, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> [url=http://www.acekard.com/acekard/download/XPA-BBDX-patched.sav]http://www.acekard.com/acekard/download/XPA-BBDX-patched.sav[/url]




I tried that one, wouldn't work for me.  Did you convert it to get it to work??
Any chance you can post YOUR save file??


----------



## fa-peace (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm frustated, the wi-fi mode not work. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




''


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jun 26, 2008)

it's connected but i think that there are not songs right now

english is bad for me


----------



## Dominator (Jun 26, 2008)

see the post below (fucking tab )


----------



## Dominator (Jun 26, 2008)

Ok there is a lot of probleme on R4 with the acekard save.

When you go to the wifi menu, it say no space free, and when you conected you don't get an error message but you are disconected just after
So the 0 maybe mean two things, "no space left" or "no song are downloaded right now" so maybe there is no sound on the wifi database at this time. 

Plus when ou record a song with the souend editor you ger 7 file at once, for one record, ita a bug for sure


So we must wait a firmware update.


----------



## Aurora Wright (Jun 26, 2008)

dominator said:
			
		

> Ok there is a lot of probleme on R4 with the acekard save.
> 
> When you go to the wifi menu, it say no space free, and when you conected you don't get an error message but you are disconected just after
> So the 0 maybe mean two things, "no space left" or "no song are downloaded right now" so maybe there is no sound on the wifi database at this time.
> ...


It's not a R4 problem. It happens on the RPG itself, too


----------



## Narstyle (Jun 26, 2008)

I think a firmware update is in need for all flash carts. M3 Real is still left with no temp fix atm. Anyone looking into this at all? I've tried all available saves with the online convertor to no avail.


----------



## Dominator (Jun 26, 2008)

ok so we must have a flashcard capable of read a 8 Mb save properly and not a patch (acekard patch ) which a save of 512kb


----------



## edsock (Jun 26, 2008)

Okay, so I used that Acekard .sav converted it to .0 for M3.  It starts up I can see the first menu with 3 options.  First one hangs up on a black screen, 2nd you talk to the bat chick then it hangs up, and the 3rd hangs up on a black screen too.


----------



## Narstyle (Jun 26, 2008)

edsock said:
			
		

> Okay, so I used that Acekard .sav converted it to .0 for M3.  It starts up I can see the first menu with 3 options.  First one hangs up on a black screen, 2nd you talk to the bat chick then it hangs up, and the 3rd hangs up on a black screen too.



I'm assuming M3 Simply there.


----------



## fa-peace (Jun 26, 2008)

The song can be download dominator...

See this page, it's a rank of the most downloaded musics in the game.

https://secure2.nintendo.co.jp/axbj/download/dl_rank.html

Zankoku na tenshi no Teese is the first.


----------



## Dominator (Jun 26, 2008)

ok Thanks you now we know hat the 0 on the wifi menu says "no more free space" so the save deons't work properly!!

Thanks Fa-peace


----------



## edsock (Jun 26, 2008)

Hinara said:
			
		

> edsock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm running M3 Real


----------



## Deezers (Jun 26, 2008)

DSTT has a new firmware update (v 1.12) today!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I have an R4DS and a DSTT but i hate the DSTT


----------



## raulpica (Jun 26, 2008)

dominator said:
			
		

> ok Thanks you now we know hat the 0 on the wifi menu says "no more free space" so the save deons't work properly!!
> 
> Thanks Fa-peace


I have 10 on the wifi menu


----------



## Dominator (Jun 26, 2008)

the Save is very unstable, because now i have 4 on the wxifi menu XD and i can't download (Big error message with sound)

XD


----------



## raulpica (Jun 26, 2008)

dominator said:
			
		

> the Save is very unstable, because now i have 4 on the wxifi menu XD and i can't download (Big error message with sound)
> 
> XD


I have still not understood completely where I can download songs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Some indications, please?

BTW, I'm using my 8mbit save, not some of the other saves or the AK one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Found it, I think. It does some Wi-Fi error. Crap.


----------



## Dominator (Jun 26, 2008)

Ok so, on the menuw  where there are 3 choicn take the 3e then select the big red button and againthe litle red btton, if you were disconected that the save don't work


----------



## raulpica (Jun 26, 2008)

dominator said:
			
		

> Ok so, on the menuw here there are 3 choicen take the 3e then select the big red button and againthe litle red btton, if you were disconected that the save don't work


Yeah, it does some Wifi error. Crap. There's some save out there that lets you connect? Maybe I can hex-edit some more.


----------



## Dominator (Jun 26, 2008)

hum, my save let me to connect but just after i'm disconected, not an error message but a simple message that say (no free space, or no music available" i don't know we need a translator.


I use tha acekar save with an R4


----------



## leetcakes (Jun 26, 2008)

GOGO ITALIA O.O


----------



## raulpica (Jun 26, 2008)

dominator said:
			
		

> hum, my save let me to connect but just after i'm disconected, not an error message but a simple message that say (no free space, or no music available" i don't know we need a translator.
> 
> 
> I use tha acekar save with an R4


Ok, I'll try that. Thanks. Stay tuned for results


----------



## Dominator (Jun 26, 2008)

yeah gogo Italia, they beat us in Football XD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i don't like  football


----------



## fa-peace (Jun 26, 2008)

Only a note. But The first save to R4 that someone posted here, i put im my r4...So, when i tried direct conect to wi-fi, i could see the list of the songs for a long long time, i choosed the music and donwloade that, but, in the same time that the download finish, the error apears...


----------



## Dominator (Jun 26, 2008)

hum this is odd because when i try the save for the R4 i getr an error message when i'm conected
But i have thenumber 2 in free space available XD


----------



## Leoking (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm using R4, and the first compatible save posted here.

Sometimes (when it connect successfully) i can see the list,but the download button is grayed...

So, all we need is a new firmware?

*poor english*

EDIT: wow... 66 User(s) are reading this topic (49 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)


----------



## raulpica (Jun 26, 2008)

dominator said:
			
		

> yeah gogo Italia, they beat us in Football XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The AceKard save just says 0 in the WiFi menu, and still doesn't let me connect.

I've also tried to find out why when my save it's expanded to 8mb it says 10 and when it's 4mbit it says 0. I've also tried some hex-replacing. Well, nothing >_>

EDIT: Another save game now puts me at 2 free slots. Why that? Maybe it detects free space in the sav?


----------



## fa-peace (Jun 26, 2008)

Isso mesmo Leoking. =p

That's it...


----------



## Narstyle (Jun 26, 2008)

edsock said:
			
		

> Hinara said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You could be on to something. What link have you used for the save file? Mind uploading your exact one in .0 form after whatever form of conversion you used? Megaupload or Rapidshare would be great!


----------



## MrDo (Jun 26, 2008)

hopefully they are aware of the problem and release a firmware upgrade quickly. Or someone hacks it up soon.


----------



## sedrick123 (Jun 26, 2008)

the AceKard save works on my supercard ds one so now i can play thanks i havent tried wifi yet


----------



## CpuMan2001 (Jun 26, 2008)

Can anyone get this through the patcher for Supercard MicroSD?  I keep getting a blank output from the software.

Edit: Nevermind, updated the software, getting an error when I run it with the 8mbit save though.


----------



## Dominator (Jun 26, 2008)

tried wifi that the most imporant thungs, also its possible that the game won't save


----------



## edsock (Jun 26, 2008)

Hinara said:
			
		

> edsock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I used this link:
http://www.acekard.com/acekard/download/XPA-BBDX-patched.sav

Then converted with:
http://www.shunyweb.info/convert.php#

I can't post the file right now, cuz I'm at work.  But try it for yourself.

I got it working on M3 Real, version 2.51
I also tried 2.6 and Sakura, but those don't work.

BTW, can one of you guys that got the Perfect version working upload your save file please.


----------



## DesDes-san (Jun 26, 2008)

I also got it working with http://www.acekard.com/acekard/download/XPA-BBDX-patched.sav on my SuperCard MiniSD, firmware 1.85.  Of course, by working, I mean that the game plays, but I can't connect to WiFi.


----------



## Hihomaster (Jun 26, 2008)

tested with zerosystem's save on latest firmware of M3 Real works perfectly. 

you just have to convert it to .0 then put it in your microsd  instead of .sav .

it works without problems 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . The wifi don't work by the way


----------



## raulpica (Jun 26, 2008)

Can't really figure how I got 10 slots nor why it doesn't connects to WiFi.

I guess we'll have to wait for something better than the AK2 and DSTT incomplete updates (which by the way only fix the savegame issue, but not the free slots or wifi)


----------



## Dominator (Jun 26, 2008)

raulpica you understand what i say since the begining, i hope the R4 update wil be not this kind of shitty ipdate but a support of the new 8 Mbit save


----------



## Shuny (Jun 26, 2008)

dominator said:
			
		

> raulpica you understand what i say since the begining, i hope the R4 update wil be not this kind of shitty ipdate but a support of the new 8 Mbit save


Whaaaaat ?

8Mbit save ?


----------



## Dominator (Jun 26, 2008)

oui, c'est unnouveau format le jeux nécésite 1 mo d'epsace pour stocker les musiques télécharger, donc patcher la sauvegarde comme le fait la acakard ou la dstt ne permet pas de télécharger des nouvelles musiques


Yes, it is a new save format, the game needed 8 Mb of free storage to store the downloaded music so patch the saves like acekard or Dstt deosn't alow to download music, that sucks


----------



## Shuny (Jun 26, 2008)

Haha, so I would need to rewrite all my converter for a crappy game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thx japanese guys


----------



## Minox (Jun 26, 2008)

dominator said:
			
		

> oui, c'est unnouveau format le jeux nécésite 1 mo d'epsace pour stocker les osn télécharger, donc patchr la sauvegarde comme le fait la acakard ou la dstt ne permet pas de télécharger des nouvelles musiques
> 
> 
> Yes, it is a new save format, the game needed 8 Mb of free storage to store the downloaded music so patch the saves like acekard or Dstt deosn't alow to download music, that sucks
> ...



Did you forget the forum rules?
"All posts should be made in *English*. Do not make posts or topics in foreign languages, they are likely to be closed."


----------



## Shuny (Jun 26, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> dominator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Our posts were off topic. And not really interesting. If you really want to read them, just use Google Traduction.

And ... Don't get angry for *two* posts in French. Don't you have something else to do ?

EDIT : Translated.


----------



## Hanpusu (Jun 26, 2008)

Hihomaster said:
			
		

> tested with zerosystem's save on latest firmware of M3 Real works perfectly.
> 
> you just have to convert it to .0 then put it in your microsd  instead of .sav .
> 
> ...


Weird. Doesn't work for me. Though I have the latest firmware and the same card.

EDIT: Lawl, works now.


----------



## edsock (Jun 26, 2008)

Hanpusu said:
			
		

> Hihomaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You got it to work??  This one isn't working for me.  
Can you upload your .0 file??


----------



## Hanpusu (Jun 26, 2008)

Thing is, that even if the game actually STARTS, I can't get to the place where you choose and play songs


----------



## Narstyle (Jun 26, 2008)

So zerosystem's save doesnt work, nor anything atm for M3 Sakura. Guess i'll re-wind my firmware and see where it gets me.


----------



## Celice (Jun 26, 2008)

I wonder if it's because of our saving problem, but after completing a song, it takes way to long to... I guess save, is what it's doing.  Hopefully it's just a problem with the saving, and not something naturally slow.


----------



## Hihomaster (Jun 26, 2008)

here it is : http://www.megaupload.com/?d=PWX99KLM


----------



## V!olaPlayer (Jun 26, 2008)

Ok, wait. I've read all the other pages on here, and I've gotten my game to work. (BTW, I use an R4DSv1.18) Now, no one here, I presume, has gotten the Wifi D/L Channel to work now, even though before it did because I remember it working (with no d/l) last night. But that's the thing. It never let us download. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have (apparently) no more slots for saving, so does that mean we're never going to get to download songs? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Post what you think...


----------



## Dominator (Jun 26, 2008)

yes if you use the patched save you dont' have sltr for save bacauce it isn't the right save type.

I sended an email to the R4team I wait.....


----------



## Dacvak (Jun 26, 2008)

Can someone post the correct firmware update (or downgrade) needed to play this on the M3 Real?

~Dac


----------



## Dacvak (Jun 26, 2008)

gapman416 said:
			
		

> Ok, wait. I've read all the other pages on here, and I've gotten my game to work. (BTW, I use an R4DSv1.18) Now, no one here, I presume, has gotten the Wifi D/L Channel to work now, even though before it did because I remember it working (with no d/l) last night. But that's the thing. It never let us download.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm in the exact same boat as you. I'm fairly certain Nintendo blocked people with incorrect save files from their server, because it WAS working at one point.

~Dac


----------



## WildWon (Jun 26, 2008)

NEW CYCLO DS EVO FIRMWARE UP ON THE CYCLO FORUMS FOR THIS!!!!


----------



## V!olaPlayer (Jun 26, 2008)

dominator said:
			
		

> yes if you use the patched save you dont' have sltr for save bacauce it isn't the right save type.
> 
> I sended an email to the R4team I wait.....



Oh, ok, I see.

Ok then, thanks for that. =]
Hopefully they'll help us with this.
Now us R4'ers wait.
Oh, look! The Internet!


----------



## Dominator (Jun 26, 2008)

I explain the save format and the ONLY way to fix it, Create a special Save for thsi game and don't patch a 512 kb save  in the mail


----------



## Minox (Jun 26, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> NEW CYCLO DS EVO FIRMWARE UP ON THE CYCLO FORUMS FOR THIS!!!!


Does it solve the Wi-fi problem or just the saving problem?


----------



## Hihomaster (Jun 26, 2008)

Dacvak said:
			
		

> Can someone post the correct firmware update (or downgrade) needed to play this on the M3 Real?
> 
> ~Dac



download the latest M3 real firmware i guess it's the 3.7


----------



## Yummy (Jun 26, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> NEW CYCLO DS EVO FIRMWARE UP ON THE CYCLO FORUMS FOR THIS!!!!



Could please give the link to the right post?....


----------



## Dominator (Jun 26, 2008)

yes i wants to see if it a REAL FIX AND NOT A PATCH


----------



## Yummy (Jun 26, 2008)

dominator said:
			
		

> yes i wants to see *if it a REAL FIX AND NOT A PATCH*



Exactly!!


----------



## Dominator (Jun 26, 2008)

Ok i see the topic

http://www.teamcyclops.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8051 and the firmware seems to be another lie because of this post




			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> "Band Brothers DX appears to be functioning correctly now, thanks! Only problem is that I can't connect to Wi-Fi anymore. I Could for a few hours when the service started yesterday, but even since then I can't anymore."


----------



## edsock (Jun 26, 2008)

I give up on Real.  I'll use my Perfect Lite in the mean time.


----------



## Spikey (Jun 26, 2008)

dominator said:
			
		

> Ok i see the topic
> 
> http://www.teamcyclops.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8051 and the firmware seems to be another lie because of this post
> 
> ...


That post is me, btw. And the game does save fine now, the problem is just Wi-Fi. What I'd like to know is if people with the actual cart are also having the same issue. If they are having it too, it could be nothing to worry about, but if not, then who knows...


----------



## Dominator (Jun 26, 2008)

i'll have a simple question,  on the wifi menu there is a number on the uper screen, what is it, if it is 0 that mean "no more free space" so the patch its a lie





And i can save with a patched R4 save but no wifi


----------



## hagaren199 (Jun 26, 2008)

For CycloDS Evolution people, I also just tried out the 1.41 BETA firmware with this game. The game recognizes my old save, my name is remembered etc. However now I can't connect to Wi-Fi. Before I was able to get as far as downloading Cruel Angel's Thesis, but then it was stuck at the saving the song message. For the current error with the new firmware, I can't really read the error message but it says something about the card not being able to download or something.


----------



## Yummy (Jun 26, 2008)

Game Wifi connection does not work anymore with this firmware....


----------



## V!olaPlayer (Jun 26, 2008)

Dacvak said:
			
		

> gapman416 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly.
So now, we either wait for a new firmware (I'll send an email, too), or we leave it at that.
I gots hope for tomorrow!! >=D


----------



## k0sm1k (Jun 26, 2008)

I got it working on my M3 Lite! With GM v36a in Safe Mode, no trim
Option 1, no to wi-fi. I got past the name entering and the game works!

EDIT: Here is my save file (not blank, I played one song) http://rapidshare.com/files/125256626/M3_L...s_Save.zip.html

EDIT 2: It seems the M3 Lite doesn't handle very well the 8mbit savefile. The game starts as if the save is blank, but it does work pass the profile making.


----------



## Narstyle (Jun 26, 2008)

For those who have got it working, with Save but no Wi-Fi on the M3 Real. Please post firmware being used. I'm having problems on 3.6/7/2 and Sakura.

All using the latest .0 file from a megaupload.

Hopefully some developments will occur over night.


----------



## V!olaPlayer (Jun 26, 2008)

Hinara said:
			
		

> Hopefully some developments will occur over night.



Yeah, that's what we're all hoping for.
And hopefully for each cart =P.

As far as Wifi goes, my guesstimate is 2-5 days until something happens in that field. =/


----------



## Lord Toon (Jun 27, 2008)

For EDGE users:

EDGE OS 1.37

- v1.37 (27/6/2008)

* Game compatibility fix (2385)


----------



## Dacvak (Jun 27, 2008)

I think I'm giving up on the ROM for this game. My real copy comes in 2 days anyway. =)

~Dac


----------



## Lupigen (Jun 27, 2008)

SpikeyNDS said:
			
		

> dominator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just out of curiosity, how many open download slots does your save show? I know the R4 save only shows 2 open slots, and I think some other fc users reported 10 open slots in their file. It should show the number of open slots below the big red button on the downloads menu (You don't have to connect to see it). Here's a picture of the menu:
http://www.nintendo.co.jp/ds/axbj/download/img1/ss22.jpg


----------



## Spikey (Jun 27, 2008)

Lupigen said:
			
		

> SpikeyNDS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Says I got all 100 slots free.


----------



## bustyman100 (Jun 27, 2008)

ZOMG! My AK2 just died. Here is what happened.

1. I updated to the newest firmware.

2. Loaded BBDX, it ran fine, played a little.

3. Tried to go to the wifi page. Said I had 100 slots free. It didn't connect. So I went to configure my wifi settings.

4. System froze after I tried to leave to wifi config page.

5. Restarted DS.

6. Now my AK2 is dead. The firmware loads, but every time I try to load or save anything, the progress bar freezes.

7. Tried the same SD card on my SC Lite and M3 Real- worked fine. So there is nothing wrong with my SD card.

8. FUUUUUUUUUUUUUDGE!!!


----------



## raulpica (Jun 27, 2008)

SpikeyNDS said:
			
		

> Lupigen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Spikey, could you post the save? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Maybe it'll work even on other Flashcards.


----------



## V!olaPlayer (Jun 27, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Hey Spikey, could you post the save?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1


----------



## Lupigen (Jun 27, 2008)

SpikeyNDS said:
			
		

> Says I got all 100 slots free.


Strange. I wonder if it might be something else that they're using to identify pirate copies. Who knows, maybe they are able to detect the edited headers that the hacked saves are using and deny access to the server.


----------



## Spikey (Jun 27, 2008)

Even if it does work on other carts, it wouldn't matter seeing as how none of us can connect on Wi-Fi to obtain songs anyways.


----------



## Celice (Jun 27, 2008)

Perhaps so some of could save, though...?


----------



## Gokuroro (Jun 27, 2008)

SpikeyNDS said:
			
		

> Even if it does work on other carts, it wouldn't matter seeing as how none of us can connect on Wi-Fi to obtain songs anyways.


Can you actually listen to the songs before you download it (and then not being able to download it) or you can't even listen to it?
I'll try again, but last time I checked, I could listen to the music in my EZ-Flash V, although I can not download it because of download limit.

Edit: Just to make things clear, when I say "listen to the music" I don't mean by radio, but by actually trying to download it.


----------



## Spikey (Jun 27, 2008)

Gokuroro said:
			
		

> SpikeyNDS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yesterday I was able to connect and listen but not download. Eventually I couldn't connect completely. Now with the cyclo ds update it at least saves... but I can't connect to Wi-Fi to even listen to the songs, let alone try to save them. Kinda sucks...


----------



## Gokuroro (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm still able to listen to them but not download them. Although I don't have any fix for the save file (seems like none of them works in EZV).
By the way, if you got a new firmware, did you try deleting your save and reestarting the game and then download the songs?


----------



## Mac2492 (Jun 27, 2008)

Shiro786 said:
			
		

> To sum it up quite bluntly: This game fucking owns.



...flashcarts.


----------



## V!olaPlayer (Jun 27, 2008)

Shiro786 said:
			
		

> To sum it up quite bluntly: This game fucking owns.



Agreed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If only the Wifi Channel worked... =T


----------



## Heishiro (Jun 27, 2008)

I already read many pages, and got a save that works on R4, but can someone sum up what works where and what doesnt?

By now the game works at any flashcard one way or another, but does not connect/download at anyone? This is right?


----------



## V!olaPlayer (Jun 27, 2008)

Heishiro said:
			
		

> I already read many pages, and got a save that works on R4, but can someone sum up what works where and what doesnt?
> 
> By now the game works at any flashcard one way or another, but does not connect/download at anyone? This is right?



Correct, but it just doesn't work on Wifi.
Every thing else is pretty fine, but my DS has turned blank a couple times.. It's weird.
We'd just have to check and see if DS to DS works.


----------



## Heishiro (Jun 27, 2008)

I'll try ds to ds, I have one ds and a r4 and my brother has one as well


----------



## V!olaPlayer (Jun 27, 2008)

Heishiro said:
			
		

> I'll try ds to ds, I have one ds and a r4 and brother has one as well



kThx! =]


----------



## chrisruls00 (Jun 27, 2008)

wait, it works for the real? I'm using Sakura on the Real and I have checked this whole forum and connot find out how to get it working at all past the 2 black screens.


----------



## Heishiro (Jun 27, 2008)

Where can i find ds to ds play?

I'm at the screen where it says at the top "LIVE HOUSE" black letter on green background, the first option leads me to 1 player game, the second option leads me to "BAND PLAY" at the top, i think its here right?

But not i have options 2~8 and 1~8, none are working, on both ds, the connection bars appear on the corner but nothing happens, i'm in the wrong place?


----------



## Heishiro (Jun 27, 2008)

Alright i got it now, fisrt option on 2~8 was to create a game, and the second one was search, my ds connected to each other and it worked flawlessly


----------



## V!olaPlayer (Jun 27, 2008)

Heishiro said:
			
		

> Where can i find ds to ds play?
> 
> I'm at the screen where it says at the top "LIVE HOUSE" black letter on green background, the first option leads me to 1 player game, the second option leads me to "BAND PLAY" at the top, i think its here right?
> 
> But not i have options 2~8 and 1~8, none are working, on both ds, the connection bars appear on the corner but nothing happens, i'm in the wrong place?



I honestly don't know. I guess that's what it's supposed to be, because I can't find anything else either... =[
Oh well, jamming with a one man band still seems like a good idea... =/

EDIT: Oops, lol. Didn't see that. Hooray, then! ^O^

Now with the goshdarned Wifi... >=/


----------



## Heishiro (Jun 27, 2008)

yea i'm playing here with my bro, no problems so far =) hope somebody finds a way to connect to wifi later


----------



## DigitalSilence (Jun 27, 2008)

zerosystems m3perfect setting and advice got me up and running just fine....


but the download option isnt working.


i get to the screen with the blank list, then press the big red button, then press 2 buttons that have blue bat/W symbols for what i think is the progress bar.


again a blank list comes up and if i hit the long beige button i get the error sound and the little skull baby thing waving its arms....



*zerosystem, you said you could download to your perfect with miniSD earlier in this thread....

are you still able to download?*

im using a 512mb SanDisk sd....


----------



## xtsuname (Jun 27, 2008)

Hey dude, you're kinda in the wrong place. You should go to the really main screen. The red button is radio. The one u want is where there is three switch and sentence next to it. Then the most bottom. you should check the screen shot. BTW, mine does not work says something like there is something wrong with the card or something.


----------



## Heishiro (Jun 27, 2008)

Thats exactly the same thing happening here at my R4 DigitalSilence, but no idea how to fix this.


----------



## xtsuname (Jun 27, 2008)

@Heishiro, you're talking bout the wi-fi access or the wifi access for the radio. Although from what I gathered, none of our wifi is wroking in general except to play together. and that is nt really considered wi-fi more like ad-hoc


----------



## Spikey (Jun 27, 2008)

Nintendo uses their own protocol for local wireless, it is NOT Wi-Fi. Wi-Fi is only used for connecting to the internet and internet play.


----------



## Heishiro (Jun 27, 2008)

i'm talking about the red button on this pic http://www.nintendo.co.jp/ds/axbj/download/img1/ss22.jpg

no songs appear on the list, and everything happens as Digital described, red button blue bats appear but nothing happens after, and white button skull baby error appears


----------



## xtsuname (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah, as I said, so far, none of us here have actually been able to download a song fromt the wifi list. Mine does not even show me a list of the song. Guess there is an error with the save file setting. Just have to wait for a new firmware from R4, which is what I am using now. Edge supposedly fixed it. so their card shld work. But who knows? Can ANYONE here using EDGE report to us your experience?? Thx!


----------



## Spikey (Jun 27, 2008)

Heishiro said:
			
		

> i'm talking about the red button on this pic http://www.nintendo.co.jp/ds/axbj/download/img1/ss22.jpg
> 
> no songs appear on the list, and everything happens as Digital described, red button blue bats appear but nothing happens after, and white button skull baby error appears


Ok, now here's something that may be interesting to note. I used to see that white button below the red one. Even when I could connect to Wi-Fi with the broken save, it was there, and even afterwards it was there. Now with this fix with the save file working, that white button is no longer there. Anyone know what that white button actually DOES?


----------



## xtsuname (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm guessing, since in japanese, the front part says downloaded song's **** can't read that part. so should be the list? of the song you download?


----------



## Leoking (Jun 27, 2008)

I think it means "Downloaded songs list".

I'm in Japan,but still can't read very well...


----------



## Lumstar (Jun 27, 2008)

Aren't the problems because this game uses a new save type never before used in any other game, for any platform, ever?


----------



## xtsuname (Jun 27, 2008)

I am somehow thinking that that is the reason. Since the safe file contains information needed to actually make the game run and stuff. Our current firmware, all except for EDGE still does not contain the software to write make and possibly ammend the 8Mb save file and this might be why our wifi is not working.

Or another reason will be what people have been deriving which was DBBDX server has found a way to identify fake cards and disable downloading from using them.


----------



## Leoking (Jun 27, 2008)

So...EDGE users can download songs?


----------



## xtsuname (Jun 27, 2008)

Supposedly. If you went back a few pages, there is a website for Edge and they proclaim to have actually fixed the problem. I'm using R4, so I have zero idea whether they can actually download the songs or not. Let's just hope some Edge users will come and share their experience with us... Unless your using EDGE and it's still not working...


----------



## Lord Toon (Jun 27, 2008)

xtsuname said:
			
		

> Supposedly. If you went back a few pages, there is a website for Edge and they proclaim to have actually fixed the problem. I'm using R4, so I have zero idea whether they can actually download the songs or not. Let's just hope some Edge users will come and share their experience with us... Unless your using EDGE and it's still not working...


Actually, The ROM works & it saves but no Wi-Fi DLs...//


----------



## Dominator (Jun 27, 2008)

on R4 the rom save but there is no wifi and the sound editor bug as the hall, when you save that ave 7 song at once and they are broken.........


----------



## Sephi (Jun 27, 2008)

I got DBB DX to work on R4 using the patched M3 save, pretty interesting game. Too bad there's no fix for the WiFi yet.


----------



## Dominator (Jun 27, 2008)

does it work on wifi?, if it post the save here please


----------



## Sephi (Jun 27, 2008)

The WiFi is failing unfortunately.


----------



## Dominator (Jun 27, 2008)

ok, and if you had the time test co create a custom song (by recording) and tell me if you have more than 1 file created


----------



## Sephi (Jun 27, 2008)

I don't know how to do that, can't read any Japanese at all


----------



## Dominator (Jun 27, 2008)

okok, can i have a link to test it ? and i report it in my save fix topic


----------



## Sephi (Jun 27, 2008)

The save file I used was in this thread somewhere, can't find it though.

edit: arsed my self to run DS FTP and FileZilla, here it is http://www.filefactory.com/file/6703a6/n/XPA-BBDX_SAV


----------



## k0sm0s (Jun 27, 2008)

i created a sample song + put in some lyrics.. when saving the game crashes


----------



## Riftard (Jun 27, 2008)

good news to M3 real owners like me ! the game works perfectly with the new M3DS real firmware 3.8 . didn't test the wifi yet .


----------



## SSUK (Jun 27, 2008)

Not sure why people are attempting to play this game without any knowledge of the Japanese language, but for whatever reason here's a handy little translation of the WiFi screen for you:

The top screen when you first press on the Download selection from the main menu shows you the songs you've ALREADY DOWNLOADED, not songs available to download.

The big red button which reads: "ダウンロードする楽曲を選ぶ" will attempt to connect you to the Nintendo WiFi Connection to download songs.

The text underneath which reads (generally): 残り　0曲 means "Remaining: 0 Songs" which refers to the slots open to download. If it's 0, you cannot download songs.

The button below that which reads: "ダウンロードした楽曲の評価" is a song evaluator. I'm not sure of it's purpose for it gives you errors when you have 0 songs.

The button at the bottom of the screen: "Wi-Fi設定" takes you to the DS WiFi configuration screen. Press it and press "はい" to enter the configuration menu, "いいえ" to cancel.

To me, this looks like a conflict between how the flash cards save data and how the DS would normally save data. Meaning you'll probably have to patch the ROM to save data the way the Flash card wants to rather than how it would save normally. But it may be a case of Flash cards not formatting the save file properly TO save song files, so when the card checks for free space, it can't find the start of where downloaded data should go and rather than crashing, it returns 0 free space, hence our predicament here.


----------



## JamieA119 (Jun 27, 2008)

Sephiroth said:
			
		

> The save file I used was in this thread somewhere, can't find it though.
> 
> edit: arsed my self to run DS FTP and FileZilla, here it is http://www.filefactory.com/file/6703a6/n/XPA-BBDX_SAV



Thank you (and also the original uploader) for that. Works now


----------



## stvlite (Jun 27, 2008)

okay, i used the R4 Save File, and I can manage to get the game running. But when I try to create a song, the game crashes and the data becomes corrupted. Will a new R4 Firmware be compatible with 1MB saves???

(Christ, its MOOGLE OF DEATH FFCC ROF all over again.) http://www.dsfanboy.com/2008/06/26/nintend...rs-bootlegging/

THIS GAME IS EXCELLENT!!!


----------



## Jax (Jun 27, 2008)

Well, I finally ordered my copy from Play-Asia, and I suggest you all do the same if you want to download songs.


----------



## berlinka (Jun 27, 2008)

This game is wonderful. They really improved the game a lot. I love that you can instantly see what scores  you got in the tracklists. And I discovered the awesome feature to make a little melody and you can choose from various accompinament styles to make it into a nice little song with chord changes and everything! It's really very amazing. Off course too bad that it's only in Japanese.


----------



## Hanpusu (Jun 27, 2008)

Riftard said:
			
		

> good news to M3 real owners like me ! the game works perfectly with the new M3DS real firmware 3.8 . didn't test the wifi yet .


The wi-fi doesn't work it seems.

Damn Nintendo. You have made a pretty damn good job this time I must say


----------



## DigitalSilence (Jun 27, 2008)

Jax said:
			
		

> Well, I finally ordered my copy from Play-Asia, and I suggest you all do the same if you want to download songs.




yeah im probably going to order this one....


i hope they arent region blocking like Brawl...


and thanks for the feedback on the download screen though I'm not sure what xtsuname and others were saying in regards to the menu.

also the number under my big red button is "2"...


----------



## MrDo (Jun 27, 2008)

I also suggest people buy this.. Its a great series that disserves the purchase..

the only thing that makes me not want to purchase it(even though i did already... it comes on monday), is nintendos lack of interest in releasing this in other regions... I mean we have been seeing "band bros" USA and Eu previews since DS launch... Its my only gripe.. and i hate when nintendo does this with certain series of games..

Atleast they gave us elite beat agents... but still a localized version of band bros would be great.


----------



## AXYPB (Jun 27, 2008)

I wonder how long it will be before someone comes up with a save editor for this game.


----------



## berlinka (Jun 27, 2008)

I play this on my R4DS using the M3 save file provided earlier in this topic.

There's a strange thing though. I played a load of songs which then saved fine. The scores were visible and I could even turn the DS off, and later the saved data was there. But when I do something else in theis game and later on return to the song list, my scores are all gone. 

Could this be because I am using a 512 mb save, while it has to be a 1 mb save file?

Any help would be great!


----------



## Heishiro (Jun 27, 2008)

One thing i'd like to give my opinion about is why the wifi isnt working, people are wondering if nintendo might have banned people with the fake save file so thats why they are not connecting, that is almost impossible, nintendo or any other manufacturer, would never be able to do this kind of thing in 1 or 2 days, for many reasons.

First cause they dont really care, second they probably wouldnt know already how to identify size modified save since this was never necessary before, and third and most important, even if they sorta came up with a patch to find who was using fake saves, they would need months of testing to make sure they wouldnt ban legal users, they would never simply release something in 1 day that could ban the people that bought the game, u can take wii firmware 3.3 as an exemple regarding this.

So surely wifi isnt working for compatibility issues with the smaller save, the game probably does some checking to how much space u have left to download songs, and when it notices there is no space at all it starts acting strange, thats why wifi and editor mode wont work correctly, and probably will only when developers release new firmware supporting this new save files.


----------



## da_rula (Jun 27, 2008)

Just buy the game, it's really worth it


----------



## thedicemaster (Jun 27, 2008)

editor mode seems to work for me, but it seems to have saved my test song 26 times for me.


----------



## bustyman100 (Jun 27, 2008)

da_rula said:
			
		

> Just buy the game, it's really worth it



Just ordered a copy from playasia. I am looking forward to having it on sleep mode and whipping it out to play whenever I get the chance without worrying about the flash cart owning my battery.

I also have a japanese NTSC wii... does this mean I can use the code to unlock something-or-rather?


----------



## thedicemaster (Jun 27, 2008)

bustyman100 said:
			
		

> da_rula said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you can then get a wii channel that allows you to use the TV speakers for band brothers DX


----------



## dawn.wan (Jun 27, 2008)

zerosystem said:
			
		

> R4 uses try this save file:
> http://www.sendspace.com/file/pi5xhz
> Tested on my R4 and seems to be working.



thank u very much sir, cheers


----------



## Spikey (Jun 27, 2008)

SSUK said:
			
		

> To me, this looks like a conflict between how the flash cards save data and how the DS would normally save data. Meaning you'll probably have to patch the ROM to save data the way the Flash card wants to rather than how it would save normally. But it may be a case of Flash cards not formatting the save file properly TO save song files, so when the card checks for free space, it can't find the start of where downloaded data should go and rather than crashing, it returns 0 free space, hence our predicament here.
> QUOTE(Heishiro @ Jun 27 2008, 10:13 AM) So surely wifi isnt working for compatibility issues with the smaller save, the game probably does some checking to how much space u have left to download songs, and when it notices there is no space at all it starts acting strange, thats why wifi and editor mode wont work correctly, and probably will only when developers release new firmware supporting this new save files.


These statements can easily be disproved by the fact that people like me used to be able to connect to Wi-Fi at one point. Since then, and even before the update I used to fix the save compatibility, the game started to refuse to connect to Wi-Fi any longer. So without changing anything on this end I was able to connect, then suddenly not able to connect anymore.

I'm suspecting the issue may have nothing to do with flashcarts anymore, but a region block like DigitalSilence said. This seems far more likely, and may very well be the case. And if that IS the case, then even importing the title will not help you.


----------



## Dominator (Jun 27, 2008)

It is more a probleme of an unstable save, i have a lot of probleme with all save i've tried (not save,  when save lost just my sign or some score, score edit buggy, Wifi slot no free).

So when a flashcard team decide to make a real update (like M3 real 1 mb Save) that will be work!!!!
There is no region block, I have a friend with the real cartdidgé next to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and he can download song and upload his own songs!!!

Great game anyway


----------



## Trolly (Jun 27, 2008)

Perhaps some sites could upload the additional songs into a file, and have some way of patching them into the ROM. I shouldn't think it would be too hard to do, though it would take a long time to download them all before uploading then re-downloading etc.
Here's hoping some kind soul will do that!


----------



## Celice (Jun 27, 2008)

Well, we need to find a Japanese guy who can download 100 songs, dump the save, and download the other 100, and dump that.  That's one cheap solution to this mess :/


----------



## Dominator (Jun 27, 2008)

yes but that not funy, because with uor save we' can(t create full song and a lot of feature make the game freeze


----------



## MrDo (Jun 27, 2008)

The roms distributed are all the same. They can easily block the roms from accessing servers. 

While brawl had a region block, it was to limit lag.. Since USA players on japan server with brawls crappy online = lots of lag.. 

Diagasso, is just for DLC. No need for a region block if you think about it. While they may put one on to stop importers.. but who really cares about that.

if they are blocking anything, it is probably the rom. It really wouldnt be all that hard for them i dont think. or its just an unstable save file causeing the wifi problems... Could be either one.. Either way, if you buy the game you will probably be able to utilize DLC. I will let you know on monday since that is when mine should be getting here..


----------



## Gokuroro (Jun 27, 2008)

They are NOT blocking the ROM. As I said before, I can still listen to the music, but, because of the song limits, I can't download them.


----------



## dawn.wan (Jun 27, 2008)

xtsuname said:
			
		

> I am somehow thinking that that is the reason. Since the safe file contains information needed to actually make the game run and stuff. Our current firmware, all except for EDGE still does not contain the software to write make and possibly ammend the 8Mb save file and this might be why our wifi is not working.
> 
> Or another reason will be what people have been deriving which was DBBDX server has found a way to identify fake cards and disable downloading from using them.



my thoughts exactly, if your using one on the saves posted on this thread you are using a compressed sav file that some dude (thanks dude  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) slapped together.. does the job to get by but if the firmware can't handle it then you know it's gonna have it's limitations...


----------



## Lupigen (Jun 27, 2008)

SpikeyNDS said:
			
		

> These statements can easily be disproved by the fact that people like me used to be able to connect to Wi-Fi at one point. Since then, and even before the update I used to fix the save compatibility, the game started to refuse to connect to Wi-Fi any longer. So without changing anything on this end I was able to connect, then suddenly not able to connect anymore.
> 
> I'm suspecting the issue may have nothing to do with flashcarts anymore, but a region block like DigitalSilence said. This seems far more likely, and may very well be the case. And if that IS the case, then even importing the title will not help you.
> I guess the simplest way to test this theory would be to have someone who lives in Japan (Preferably with a Japanese DS) and owns an affected flash cart (R4/Cyclo/DSTT/etc.) try to connect to the server. Any takers?
> ...


Hmm... Intriguing... While the rest of us are blocked out, you can still access the server. I wonder...

I've looked through your past posts and have put together my deductions from your comments:
- You own an EZ-Flash V, instead of the other cart types mentioned in this thread that have hacked saves or new firmwares to load the game, correct?
-- You were able to load up the game itself with the native save file that your EZV created.
--- Therefore, you had no need to download a hacked save or anything based on a hacked save.
---- Thus, you are currently not using a hacked save (Including the ones that the rest of us are using), and you are able to connect to the servers.

If that is the case, then the EZV's untouched saves still connecting may reinforce the theory that our hacked saves can somehow be identified. It's like the opposite of the Cyclo horse-cart analogy; your horse is healthy and ready to go, but your cart is still busted.

Even though more likely than not it may not affect anything, perhaps it might be helpful if you or anyone else with an EZV (Assuming that all EZV users can still connect to the WFC servers) could upload the save somewhere. Who knows, it might contain the info needed to obtain similar results on other flash carts.


----------



## Leoking (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah,i'm from Japan and have jap DS with R4...
Sometimes i can connect to the server, but can't download anything (grayed button) as i said before... =/


----------



## JaySee (Jun 27, 2008)

bustyman100 said:
			
		

> da_rula said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It means you should go to the wii shop channel and download the Daigasso Band Brothers DX "Speaker Channel" ... Then dump it... Then upload the .wad to any of the various Download Link sites like Rapidshare, Megaupload, sendspace, filefactory, etc... Only the Jap Wii shop channel has this "speaker channel". I want to be able to play this game through my TV speakers so bad!!! Someone please dump the speaker channel for everybody!!!


----------



## Lupigen (Jun 27, 2008)

Leoking said:
			
		

> Yeah,i'm from Japan and have jap DS with R4...
> Sometimes i can connect to the server, but can't download anything (grayed button) as i said before... =/


Yeowch, if you're in Japan right now and you are still able to connect to the servers with an R4 (That is, if you're able to preview songs and use the Wi-Fi radio option), then that may be all the proof needed to show that there is indeed a region block (Probably IP filtering) in place.


----------



## Hanpusu (Jun 27, 2008)

Lupigen said:
			
		

> Leoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wasn't the problem more likely to be that you actually can't write save data when you play the game at the moment?


----------



## Celice (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah, I'm betting that these errors are because the DS doesn't know what to do with the music streams.  Obviously Wi-Fi tries to write something to the SRAM during certain actions--I don't think that you're being blocked.  It's more likely just an issue with certain operations dealing with the SRAM aren't working out so nicely at the moment, without proper support.


----------



## DigitalSilence (Jun 28, 2008)

with my m3perfect i didnt need a "hacked" save.


still no dice with DLC.


----------



## zidane_genome (Jun 28, 2008)

Riftard said:
			
		

> good news to M3 real owners like me ! the game works perfectly with the new M3DS real firmware 3.8 . didn't test the wifi yet .



3.8??

Where in the hell did you get that at??  I can only find 3.7f!

PLEASE POST IT SO I CAN PLAY!!!!

Any news on this would be awesome!


----------



## chrisruls00 (Jun 28, 2008)

Its posted on the M3 Forum. I tried it and can only get the opening video, after it finishes I get black screens again. It does however make a 1MB sav that can also be used by Sakura, I just tested and I can get the video on Sakura, I still can't get past it though.


----------



## zidane_genome (Jun 28, 2008)

I still get the error... even with 3.8... won't even start 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I don't even get to the opening... shows a small white line on the top screen (center on the right side) with black background on both screens, then BEEEOOOWWW (Error sound)...


----------



## Triforce (Jun 28, 2008)

Sounds like you guys haven't deleted the old save from when you was previously trying to boot it on old M3 firmware.

taken from my site:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> * If you tried to boot this ROM on a previous firmware then you will need to delete the old 512kb save. The card will then create a 1MB save file which works with the game.


It works for me using v3.8 but wifi is still broken and you can't save your own songs. Also all M3 team done is use a hacked save. 
When you boot the game up it already has someones name and sig, which can be changed obviously but it's a lame fix if you ask me.


----------



## chrisruls00 (Jun 28, 2008)

yes I deleted my old save and it still dosen't work.


----------



## zidane_genome (Jun 28, 2008)

I deleted my save, THEN installed the new 3.8... THEN booted (and I was playing FFTA2, so I know it didn't save the old file to disc when I booted)

I saw there was a new folder in the SYSTEM folder with a 1mB save in it... maybe just copy that over to the NDS folder?  lol


----------



## Triforce (Jun 28, 2008)

chrisruls00 said:
			
		

> yes I deleted my old save and it still dosen't work.


Weird, you must be doing something wrong as it works for me on v3.8 E28. When i says "works" i mean semi works as you still can't do half the stuff the game has to offer due to the new save type. And due to M3 Team using a fucking save taken off a forum and calling it fixed pffft.


----------



## zidane_genome (Jun 28, 2008)

Here's how to get it to work on 3.8, for the M3 and G6 DS Real!

First, download 3.8 (duh)
Install the firmware.
Go into SYSTEM/saverDB
COPY the file to your NDS folder
Rename it to match your DBB.nds file, but name it xxx.sav (xxx = whatever your DBB file is called)
So, you should have :

Daigasso Band Brothers DX.nds
Daigasso Band Brothers DX.sav

the save file will be 1024bytes (8mbits/1mbytes)

it'll have 0 WiFi spots, but you can play.  I haven't tried to save a custom game, but it works... my wife loves the SMAP song, Seki nehito sudake no hanna (not spelt in real japanese, just phonetic english, lol)


----------



## sixb0nes (Jun 28, 2008)

Anyone get this working on the G6 Lite? Nothing seems to be working for me. I've tried the save files in this thread, and safe mode, but I still get the Black Screens of Death.


----------



## Lupigen (Jun 28, 2008)

I guess I want to sum the past few pages up, namely the three notable theories pertaining to why we are unable to connect to the Wi-Fi servers now:
1) Inadequate save support - It's pretty clear that support for the new save type is not at 100%, and there might have been something that was introduced that closed off the servers to us due to these incompatibilities; Even though we were able to log on fine (No downloads though, as expected) yesterday, I'm not quite ready to discount this theory on the off-chance that it may be true. We would have to wait for true firmware updates for this to be fixed.

2) Unique quality to our flash cart saves - It is also possible that Nintendo detected something that was only present in our patchwork flash cart saves, and used that info to block them, which is why we were able to log in yesterday until ~9:00pm PST. Same deal with fixing as 1).

3) Full-blown Region Locks - Nintendo may be instituting Region Locks to only allow Japanese players, even those with flash carts, onto the servers. Probably the most grim of the theories, due to the fact that this could easily extend to legitimate imported cartridges, and with DLC being the core new feature, locks would effectively relegate the game to Play-Asia's bargain bin. There are some ways we could test this theory, though the penultimate one would obviously require somebody outside of Japan to take a risk, and buy the actual cart to see if it can connect to the servers.

As you can see, I've ranked them in terms of severity, with 1) serving as the best-case scenario and 3) serving as the absolute worst-case scenario.


----------



## Leoking (Jun 28, 2008)

Someone who can read jap, try this: http://game14.2ch.net/test/read.cgi/gameur...214256294/100n-

Maybe they have the solution...

EDIT: There's something about this page: http://home.usay.jp/pc/etc/nds/


----------



## Celice (Jun 28, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> As you can see, I've ranked them in terms of severity, with 1) serving as the best-case scenario and 3) serving as the absolute worst-case scenario.


They also seem to be in order of what I'd expect to be the likely problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The only way I can see Nintendo wanting servers blocked is due to their agreement or whatever it is with some other guys taking care of the music, at least, from what it sounds like >.>


----------



## bustyman100 (Jun 28, 2008)

With an official cart, I wonder if you can just take it apart and yank out the battery to erase the save file, so you can download the other 100 songs and try them out?

I have also noticed the huge increase of classical arrangements in DX. May be they are doing this to drive royalty costs down since most of the classical composers have been dead for a few centuries. Don't get me wrong, nothing quite surpasses the bad-ass-ness of a cheesy digital heavy metal rendition of swan lake (or was it nutcracker? either way I know it was Tchaikovsky).

How is every one doing with the concert mode? I am up to 8 stars, but I can't quite get the last star cause I don't know these new songs well enough. Must practice!!! Barbara also gave me an unlockable song somewhere along the way. It's so satisfying to light the crowd on fire, literally.

The guitar strumming mode is also very well done. I just wish they would have made a chord builder function where you can create and voice your own chords and assign them to each button. They didn't include quite a few common jazz chords like the dominant 7 b5  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's good to see some songs in 3/4 time. I was like WTF when a waltz popped up and there were only 3 blocks per row, because all the songs in the old one were 4/4.


----------



## Lumstar (Jun 28, 2008)

Don't DS games use flash memory?


----------



## Lupigen (Jun 28, 2008)

Leoking said:
			
		

> Someone who can read jap, try this: http://game14.2ch.net/test/read.cgi/gameur...214256294/100n-
> 
> Maybe they have the solution...
> 
> EDIT: There's something about this page: http://home.usay.jp/pc/etc/nds/


Apparently, yasu is currently analyzing the song file format and is developing a program that can convert bbs files (Song files from the first game) to the bbdx format.

Some users are also discussing what sounds like some fake patched version of the ROM that was either rumored or floating around called "BDXEdit." One user mentions that running it in an emulator would bring up pornographic images.

EDIT: Hmmm... Majikon... BRB, I'm going to go check on something


----------



## Dominator (Jun 28, 2008)

We need a serious help R4 user, The team doesn't want to update it Flashcard.....................

We need  1 mb save file............

Help......


----------



## bustyman100 (Jun 28, 2008)

theclaw said:
			
		

> Don't DS games use flash memory?



Bugger, guess I am still living in the SNES age.


----------



## Dominator (Jun 28, 2008)

I'll test r4dec from Yasu, see how the firmware is make and maybe i try to input new save....


edit:I'll thought it would be easy but the decrypted nds file is in japanese even with the english firmware and the .Dat is didin't understandable
Plus i dont' have the skill, the time and the appropitate tool .


Need serious help


----------



## Lupigen (Jun 28, 2008)

Well, apparently Majikon was a bust. By Majikon, they were referring to this wiki site's R4 page:
http://dswiki.7mc.org/wiki.cgi?page=R4

It has DBBDX in one of it's lists and explains how to get the game to start up. Essentially, the directions are:
1. Use yasu's r4 Kernel Customizer to patch the R4's firmware to disable SAV file size checking.
2. Create a 8mbit (1MB) BLANK save (.SAV) file. This can be done through a simple command prompt line.
3. Re-name the newly created .sav file so that it has the same exact name as the rom file, and copy them over to your r4.
4. Start the game, input your information, go through the tutorial, etc.

Unfortunately, as I stated before, it turned out to be a bust. The 8mbit save file made the game start up and save my high score just fine, but I still cannot connect to the Wi-Fi servers, the "Free Download slots remaining" number still shows 2, and though I didn't try it, I doubt that a created song would save. I guess that I had essentially created a hacked save from scratch.


----------



## Dominator (Jun 28, 2008)

I think the 1 MB save file you've created is maybe the probleme, or even the R4 don't checking the save, it is programming to save on 512Kb save and not on 1 Mb save

If you have any news Lupigen post it, you become my hero!!!


----------



## Lupigen (Jun 28, 2008)

dominator said:
			
		

> I think the 1 MB save file you've created is maybe the probleme, or even the R4 don't checking the save, it is programming to save on 512Kb save and not on 1 Mb save


I kinda figured that out since all I really did with that is disable the R4's requirement for a .sav file to be 512kb, while providing the 1MB .sav that DBBDX looks for, but I figured that at this point anything was worth a try. I'm guessing that the hacked saves work by telling the game that it is a 1MB save. As you said, the r4 is not designed right now to properly handle 1MB saves, so that's probably why the hacked saves have the same effect as this "clean" method.


----------



## Dominator (Jun 28, 2008)

In fact the save is organize like that,
498 kb for profile and 526 kb for custoom song, when you create the save with the R4 that doesn't work because the R4 create and read the save by custom song, the hacked save switch custom song by the profile data.........

That it i think.


----------



## Dylan (Jun 28, 2008)

Is this game hard to navigate with no knowledge of japanese?


----------



## Dominator (Jun 28, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Is this game hard to navigate with no knowledge of japanese?




Yes at te begining but after few hour it verry easy, like french oh sorry like in english XD


----------



## Dominator (Jun 28, 2008)

Ok with my theory i create a 14 MBit (2mb) save file, apparently the game boot

Stay tunned


0 slot and the game won't save, we must rewrite the R4 firmware or patch the rom

i Translate the forum with google translation, i foudn your solution lupigen but maybeyou forget something about an hexx editor and FF value 

i post the translated post below:
t tried dividing the shell of the product cartridge of van brassiere DX. The saving tip/chip was M25P64 (64Mbit (8Mb x 8) = 1MB) Serial Flash Memory). Other than the mask tip/chip of main, there is a memory chip which does not exist normally. Because you do not write on the surface at all, specification of tip/chip is unclear. Perhaps thinking that music of 100 tunes which here download with WiFi is retained. As for the ROM patch function of BDXEdit, is written to this black tip/chip modifying the program which with the patch, thinking that from 1MB you make write to superior saving address. When reading conversely, not to be from the black tip/chip, it is the case that it is read from superior address of saving memory. As for the saving tip/chip of the cartridge of the van brassiere DX product there is only 1MB, but is, in case of [majikon] saving with a lot of it can expand in big size. For example for example with the below-mentioned method being able to draw up the saving 4MB it finishes at instant. ①Start menu, in search box “cmd and” input. 　* In case of Vista, “cmd.exe” of the program file which is indicated mouse right click, 　　Clicking execution as a manager. ③Fsutil file createnew xxx.sav 4194304 (file name is inserted) with, to write xxx on command prompt, the 4MB saving file (.sav) is possible with the entry key. Simply the size of vague and the saving file largely the paragraph it just is there are no many meanings. But if the patch it does ROM with BDXEdit, from WiFi freely music can be downloaded. Van brassiere DX does saving check when starting, but in this case initial value of the data is not recognized and must be general FF (hex) with 00 (hex). Because [majikon] FF (hex) makes the saving file usually at value, it becomes out at this stage. Because the saving file which is drawn up with above-mentioned fsutil is contents 00 (hex) it is favorable. In the product per 1 products the music which [dauso] it is possible is restricted to 100 tunes, but the patch of BDXEdit the splendid place is about these 100 tune restrictions are removed. Music of 200 tunes which are retained in the saving file this way is exported with the BDX file one tune at a time by BDXEdit. And choosing desired tune with summary and/or turning off unnecessary tune it draws up the music list. This music list is exported in the saving file by BDXEdit and uses as saving the van brassiere DX of [majikon]. Well, like above information is flowing plausibly, but as for such a fact it does not exist. Either the tool, BDXEdit and the like does not exist in this world. Because everything is no more than a product of delusion, you note. Because as for being done in the public, with existing Backup Tool saving type of van brassiere DX becomes Unknown, just the farce that it is made identifiable. Everyone!! Without being bewildered in such a nonsense delusion, the [ze] which probably will buy the product!


i know there is no sense but if someone wants to read it.... there are some usefull information and how to create a blank save file but i miss the hex editor part...





Edit3: maybe i understand all, after we created a 4 mbit save file using Fsutil file createnew xxx.sav 4194304 in A command pronpt we need to edit the file with an hex editor and set a begingin and the end  for the R4 tha allwo to read the entire file and not only the 512 kb file
So if someone know how to do whats i said.... make it because I know how to create the 4 mb save file but not how to exedit it. 

Thanks, but i'm sure nobody understand my post XD


----------



## Lupigen (Jun 28, 2008)

The hex editor part has nothing to do with the method itself. It's just explaining that the 00 (blank) values that the command line creates are more favorable for saving than the FF values that the R4 creates, I think.

BTW, that post is outdated, they updated it (By reposting) quite a few times, until they lowered the size of the file to 1MB (8mbit). The correct command is:
fsutil file createnew xxx.sav 1048576
(Where xxx is the name of the save file; It will create the file in the directory you are currently in)

Perhaps something that might be of use is the post by a user called "white," who seems to be analyzing how the game saves. It is pretty interesting, and the things he mentions may look familiar to anyone who has looked at the save file in a hex editor, and noticed the repeating headers. He posted his method in post 597, but it looks like he's still conducting his analysis (Judging by post 605).
http://game14.2ch.net/test/read.cgi/gameur...4256294/575-700


----------



## Dominator (Jun 28, 2008)

SO the only solution is wait ?


i open the 512kb save file with an hex editor (not blank i save on it) and i just obtened the header, BBDX1234, and some other data but afetr there are only FF data (Blank), its very odd.....

Because with a not blank 1 Mb save file there is the hader but after only 00 data adn not FF .....


----------



## Lumstar (Jun 28, 2008)

Most likely, yes.

This is a NEW save type. No other game on any platform (not just DS), has ever used it.


----------



## Lupigen (Jun 28, 2008)

Pretty much. We won't know for sure whether or not there's a region block until someone outside of Japan receives their copy from Play-asia (Or any other import shop) and attempts to go online. Even without a region block, there is still no full support for this save type, so we'll still have to wait for a true firmware update or a patch from someone experienced in the firmware's operation.

Also, as for that BDXEdit thing, they mention multiple times that it is a fake, though one guy says the one he found ended up just showing pornographic images; it was probably just somebody's idea of a joke. I also suggest that you delete that link, even if it doesn't work/exist, this thing is still rumored to be a patched ROM, and I doubt you want to take a chance with the mods.


----------



## Dominator (Jun 28, 2008)

ok, i delete the link, but for me a file is a file, with a 00 Or FF blank that the same, so the real game have onborad flash memory for save that flahscard don't have.......


There is maybe a region block because theye speak about that on the japanese forum (as you see).

Even a region block patched save bug, lost of sign and studir editror get a lot of error and save 7 file at once for one record music.....


----------



## Narstyle (Jun 28, 2008)

zidane_genome said:
			
		

> Here's how to get it to work on 3.8, for the M3 and G6 DS Real!
> 
> First, download 3.8 (duh)
> Install the firmware.
> ...



EDIT: This method works perfectly. Many thanks.

Still no Wi-Fi, but will suffice untill futher advancements have been made.


----------



## Durran (Jun 28, 2008)

I really think a region-lock is unlikely, as mentioned before in this thread people with a cartridge in France and USA have been able to connect to Wi-Fi.


----------



## Zerrix (Jun 28, 2008)

What's this Game about?
And is it any good?
btw, cover looks okay


----------



## Elixir (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm not reading this thread, and from what I have read, it's lost me. Is there or is there not a way of playing this on a M3 Real? If so, how?


----------



## Narstyle (Jun 28, 2008)

Elixir said:
			
		

> I'm not reading this thread, and from what I have read, it's lost me. Is there or is there not a way of playing this on a M3 Real? If so, how?
> QUOTE(zidane_genome @ Jun 28 2008, 03:45 AM) Here's how to get it to work on 3.8, for the M3 and G6 DS Real!
> 
> First, download 3.8 (duh)
> ...


----------



## zidane_genome (Jun 28, 2008)

Elixir said:
			
		

> I'm not reading this thread, and from what I have read, it's lost me. Is there or is there not a way of playing this on a M3 Real? If so, how?



If you don't wanna read, then you shouldn't know how... this site isn't about catering to those who are so arrogant that they think they are better than everyone else, and should have whatever they want handed to them.

I had to read though 27 pages on "borrowed" wifi to find out how to get this to work while at my mother-in-laws for the week.  Either get over yourself, and learn to read, or get the hell out of here!


----------



## twIstErOId_AmbAs (Jun 28, 2008)

Hello world.
Hi everyone, new member here. I've been watching this thread since it began.

Ahem. The game is still not working perfectly on all flashcarts. The question is: is the problem only the save, or is there another storage space in the actual game cart? (I don't think there can be any regional block, since nintendo must have known that the game will have a huge market overseas even they don't intend to export it)
So I've devised a simple test for those who have a proper game cart AND a slot-2 SuperCard. Here's how it works:

There's a place in the SuperCard's conversion software where you can choose from which location the game should read its save: from a ds card in slot 1 or from the sd/mini/micro in your SuperCard in slot 2. (I bet you have NEVER used this function 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) So throw a rom of Daigasso DX in the conversion software, choose "DS Card" for save location, disable save patches and other unnessesary patches, put the .dsq in your SuperCard, plug it into slot 2, insert your "real" Daigasso DX cart in slot 1 and run the rom in the Supercard. If the only thing extraordinary about Daigasso DX is its save, the game should run perfectly, with DLC and self-made tunes working. If there's another storage space in the cart (for example, part of its rom space is writable), we should be able to tell.

P.S. It has just got to my mind that you would need passme to run a SuperCard in slot 2... Oh well, I hope someone has a flashed DS.


----------



## Elixir (Jun 28, 2008)

zidane_genome said:
			
		

> Elixir said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chill the fuck out. Just because you were patient enough to read through 27 pages on a slow Internet connection doesn't mean others are so willing. Nor is this my problem. 

This thread is 31 pages long, so asking for reiteration isn't uncalled for. Kindly stop trolling, and thanks in advance.

@Hinara: Thanks, I will try your suggestion now.


----------



## raulpica (Jun 28, 2008)

Lupigen said:
			
		

> The hex editor part has nothing to do with the method itself. It's just explaining that the 00 (blank) values that the command line creates are more favorable for saving than the FF values that the R4 creates, I think.
> 
> BTW, that post is outdated, they updated it (By reposting) quite a few times, until they lowered the size of the file to 1MB (8mbit). The correct command is:
> fsutil file createnew xxx.sav 1048576
> ...


I have used the 00 values as the FF ones. No dice.

Yeah, I noticed the repeating headers too. I also tried to edit/delete them... Nothing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I should really analize a CycloDS Evo save to see how the save is organized after the 512kb limit.


----------



## Triforce (Jun 28, 2008)

I don't know if this was already posted here yet

Taken from Team Cyclops forums



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> We've now fixed the issues with RTS and cheat codes and a new BETA will be following shortly. We've also revisited "Daigasso! Band Brothers DX" and this time have properly fixed support for the new save type. However, there is some bad news: it seems that each retail cart is shipped with a unique identifier pre-programmed, and this identifier appears to be checked by the server when you attempt to use WiFi to download songs. Unless a valid identifier is presented, the server will not allow you to download any songs (but it does let you preview them).
> 
> This seems to be a new form of copy protection, which takes advantage of the fact that you need to connect to an external server in order to use the game to its full potential. I wouldn't be suprised if an increasing number of WiFi enabled games used a similar form of protection from now on, as this is probably the most effective way for Nintendo to combat piracy at this point in time. So it looks like if you want to download songs, you're going to need to use the original cart (which you guys all have anyway, right? ).
> 
> FYI - we were able to successfully download songs over WiFi while the game was running on CycloDS Evolution but ONLY AFTER we had dumped the flash memory from an original cart (containing the unique identifier) and used this as the .sav file.



Source


----------



## Minox (Jun 28, 2008)

Triforce said:
			
		

> I don't know if this was already posted here yet
> 
> Taken from Team Cyclops forums
> 
> ...


I'll probably just buy the game then.


----------



## k0sm0s (Jun 28, 2008)

o, that explains it..


----------



## stvlite (Jun 28, 2008)

Didn't zelda have a problem with save files? Is it possible to patch daigasso with the ARM7.bin file from zelda? Or did anyone try that yet?


----------



## Yummy (Jun 28, 2008)

This is so-so sad! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Honestly, i've already bought the game!....i'm just waiting for it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





The fact is, i was planning to download ALL the songs, as the card game only allows you to download 100 titles....


...so sad, really....


----------



## Trolly (Jun 28, 2008)

Well, the obvious solution is someone should dump all the DLC songs, then create a package or patch for us to install them when we want to. There's no sense fiddling around with identification when we can just do that!
I just hope someone is kind enough to.


----------



## zidane_genome (Jun 28, 2008)

Elixir said:
			
		

> zidane_genome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Funny how my "Trolling" is exactly what you needed to make this game work on the M3/G6 DS Real...

If your not willing to be patient to wade though 30 pages, how about actually reading about 3-4 posts above where you asked in the first place... that was my orignal post on how to get it working... your just a lazy ass who wants everything handed to you.  You couldn't be bothered with READING in the first place, and then say I'm a troll, but I bet your using my guide to play the game right now, aren't you?

Anyway, back to the topic, the game cart doesn't have anything extra in it, other than a bigger Save section... the problem is, this is the first game to use such a save.  All other games were fine with less than 512kbytes.  Zelda was the first to use the 512 if I'm not mistaken (correct me if I'm wrong).  Now that the save file is double (1mbyte/8mbits/1024kbytes) there's a problem with flash carts.  None use a meg save file.


----------



## stvlite (Jun 28, 2008)

zidane_genome said:
			
		

> Zelda was the first to use the 512 if I'm not mistaken (correct me if I'm wrong).  Now that the save file is double (1mbyte/8mbits/1024kbytes) there's a problem with flash carts.  None use a meg save file.



The Japanese zelda used a 2MB save file. But it was fixed with an update from R4.

(Update R4 v1.10 kernel 2007-6-20
DLDI auto-patching 
Solved the 1111 and 1151 save problem. 
This version includes DLDI auto patching, meaning that you don’t have to patch DLDI supported homebrew before copying it across to your memory card. The R4DS patches the homebrew on the fly. This version also fixes the recently (understatement) discovered problem with The Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass 2MB flash save type. Congratulations to the R4 team for such a fast release!)

which means a firmware update could solve the problem.


----------



## GH0ST (Jun 28, 2008)

Sorry i just start  reading this (huge)  thread  ( i was on the cycloDS side reading the message now just posted by triforce ) and someone perhaps mentionned that  before but the save  is supposed to be  an 8 megabytes save chip.

http://www.n-sider.com/newsview.php?type=s...mp;storyid=3189


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Contrary to reports that have surfaced since the game debuted, sources in the Japanese homebrew community have reported the new chip isn't just 8 megabits (1 megabyte), but a full 64 megabits, or 8 megabytes. The chip in question is a ST M25P64, and is sixteen times a big as the previously largest save chip, which permitted games to save up to 512 kilobytes of data and was seen in games like The Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass.


----------



## ShadowXP (Jun 28, 2008)

has anyone come up with a comprehensive menu translation yet?


----------



## raulpica (Jun 28, 2008)

GH0ST said:
			
		

> Sorry i'm just starting reading this thread  ( i was on the cycloDS side reading the message now posted by triforce ) and someone perhaps mentionned that  before but the save  is supposed to be  an 8 megabytes save chip.
> 
> http://www.n-sider.com/newsview.php?type=s...mp;storyid=3189
> 
> ...


Whoa that's big! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks, I'll try expanding my save to 8MB now... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Still, there's the problem of WiFi Connection and the unique ID-per-game... that will be a lot complicated to hack, for flashcard manufacturers.

EDIT: 2 free slots with 8MB save... but 10 with the 1MB one. Can't really understand. Nevermind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



EDIT2: No recurring headers in the 8MB one. But a lot in the 1MB one. Maybe it has something to do with free slots?


----------



## Minox (Jun 28, 2008)

Nvm.


----------



## twIstErOId_AmbAs (Jun 28, 2008)

Well i've already tried a 8 megabyte save file on my supercard ds one a while ago. It's no better than the 1mb save.
By the way, I'm quite sure that nintendo will count the numbers of downloads made by each id. Once an id has downloaded 100 songs, it will not be allowed to download any more.


----------



## Triforce (Jun 28, 2008)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Still, there's the problem of WiFi Connection and the unique ID-per-game... that will be a lot complicated to hack, for flashcard manufacturers.


If you read the Team Cyclops post on the issue at the end they say they was able to download songs using a dump of the serial flash memory. To me it sounds like all we need now (CycloDS users) is a raw dump of a save from a retail card, and the new BETA firmware.


----------



## raulpica (Jun 28, 2008)

Triforce said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I've read that part. Still, I believe it has to be an unique id. Team Cyclops used the serial flash from THEIR cart, so it's natural that it works... for now.
But as soon more users will start to use that serial, Nintendo will block that too. 

This explains why users could connect initially. Because the unique id for the XPA release wasn't still blocked.


----------



## twIstErOId_AmbAs (Jun 28, 2008)

Triforce said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well then this particular id will be banned either when two people connect at the same time with it or when the total downloads made by it hits 100


----------



## Yummy (Jun 28, 2008)

twIstErOId_AmbAssAdOr said:
			
		

> By the way, I'm quite sure that nintendo will count the numbers of downloads made by each id. *Once an id has downloaded 100 songs, it will not be allowed to download any more.*



Exactly.

I find it totally unfair!


I am certainly not paying for a second game just for having all the titles!


----------



## twIstErOId_AmbAs (Jun 28, 2008)

Yummy said:
			
		

> twIstErOId_AmbAssAdOr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Let's not forget that user-submitted songs are being constantly added to the list.


----------



## Yummy (Jun 28, 2008)

Oh My.....!

I forgot that too!.....


----------



## Dominator (Jun 28, 2008)

stop your crying its impossible to limit the downlod because you pay for it and there are always new song.                        

maybe Nintendo input a game id but they cant block it 2 minute after the release the main probleme is the save wich is verry unstable and ot allow the game to dl song I wait for an update...


----------



## twIstErOId_AmbAs (Jun 28, 2008)

dominator said:
			
		

> stop your crying its impossible to limit the downlod because you pay for it and there are always new song.
> 
> maybe Nintendo input a game id but they cant block it 2 minute after the release the main probleme is the save wich is verry unstable and ot allow the game to dl song I wait for an update...



It's stated explicitly and clearly in the game that you are only allowed to download 100 songs and you can't erase them once downloaded. It even advises you to choose carefully. And nintendo will not show mercy to illegal game copies.


----------



## Triforce (Jun 28, 2008)

Ok so as i see it we will have to hope that theres someone out there who doesn't care about getting their ID banned, who can download all the songs and upload a save file. It is a shame that we wont be able to download the user submissions as and when we feel like it, but i guess once we get the new fixed Cyclo BETA firmware we can share save files for our own song creations. A lame way of doing it i know but still...


----------



## GH0ST (Jun 28, 2008)

TC won't give you their serial they only give you the possibility to play our own ROMS FULLY on the CycloDS.

I bet we will see soon : 

1) songs pack

2) songs editor for windows

3) unique identifier generator


Btw 



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Evolution
> TeamCyclops Staff
> 
> For those of you who don't want to wait for the new BETA to fix Daigasso! Band Brothers DX, there's a simple solution. When we were looking over the disassembly of the game executable we noticed that the save type is actually 64Mbit (8 megabyte) and NOT 8Mbit (1 megabyte) as was previously suggested. To get the game working properly (except for WiFi for reasons discussed in my last post) you simply need to create an 8 megabyte save file which can be done using any hex editor and then make sure you're using v1.41 BETA 1. You need to fill the file with 0x00 bytes rather than 0xff in order to prevent an error message.


----------



## Narstyle (Jun 28, 2008)

GH0ST said:
			
		

> unique identifier generator



This is exactly what i'm thinking. Get a id generator, make a patch exe to run on the save and away you go.

Nevertheless, the M3/G6 Real information quoted by myself in an earlier post is working great with the saves going perfectly. Can't connect to Wi-Fi and the message i'm getting could be along the lines of "Invalid User ID" or something. I don't do JApanese.


----------



## Yummy (Jun 28, 2008)

dominator said:
			
		

> stop your crying its impossible to limit the downlod because you pay for it and there are always new song.
> 
> maybe Nintendo input a game id but they cant block it 2 minute after the release the main probleme is the save wich is verry unstable and ot allow the game to dl song I wait for an update...



Excuse-me dominator, but i think you're wrong: once you've downloaded 100 songs, your card (save) is full, & there is no way to have more titles.

I do not know, if the fact of deleting your profile in the game allows you to download again as i haven't the game yet.... but i doubt it.


& even if it is possible, i am sorry to tell that but, yes, i am a geek....i would love to keep what i will download on my cartridge *+* more songs....


----------



## Triforce (Jun 28, 2008)

GH0ST said:
			
		

> Btw
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one GHOST  i'll do that now


----------



## concealed identi (Jun 28, 2008)

zidane_genome said:
			
		

> Elixir said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





haha what a douchebag



Anyway, this looks like a pretty fun game. I never played the first, but it's really cheap now, so I might just pick it up to see if it's worth getting this one, too.


----------



## raulpica (Jun 28, 2008)

GH0ST said:
			
		

> TC won't give you their serial they only give you the possibility to play our own ROMS FULLY on the CycloDS.
> 
> I bet we will see soon :
> 
> ...


I believe 1 and 2 will happen soon or late.

As for numer 3... who knows. If the check is made on the DS side, an hack to skip it it's likely, if it's done on server side... It will be a lot more harder, if not impossible. Probably Nintendo has a range of all the original serials out there, and the only way to connect would be using a serial that corresponds to the one of a real cartridge... but this will also result in a ban of the cartridge... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW, I've filled my file with 00 bytes too, still no dice.


----------



## Holaitsme (Jun 28, 2008)

i just realized this game is more popular than guitar hero on tour


----------



## twIstErOId_AmbAs (Jun 28, 2008)

Doh... Do I really have to cough up 50 us$ for this game?



			
				holaitsme said:
			
		

> i just realized this game is more popular than guitar hero on tour


Btw, it's possible to diy a guitar hero slot-2 controller


----------



## littlestevie (Jun 28, 2008)

holaitsme said:
			
		

> i just realized this game is more popular than guitar hero on tour



i dont know why tho lmao, i cant read jap so im patiently waiting for a english patch to see what the fuss is about


----------



## Minox (Jun 28, 2008)

littlestevie said:
			
		

> holaitsme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why would you need a patch? It's not like it's hard to understand.


----------



## twIstErOId_AmbAs (Jun 28, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> littlestevie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is what we call "have love for the game" :-p


----------



## Dominator (Jun 28, 2008)

wow yummy you can delete song for download news i dont have the menu in my head but i dot that


----------



## raulpica (Jun 28, 2008)

dominator said:
			
		

> wow yummy you can delete song for download news i dont have the menu in my head but i dot that


I remember Nintendo explictly saying that you would have to carefully select the 100 songs, as you couldn't delete them for DRM reasons.


----------



## Minox (Jun 28, 2008)

raulpica said:
			
		

> dominator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I heard (read) too.


----------



## twIstErOId_AmbAs (Jun 28, 2008)

raulpica said:
			
		

> dominator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is correct. Songs can't be transferred, modified or erased due to copyright reasons. This is also stated in the game itself as i've said.


----------



## Dominator (Jun 28, 2008)

ok maybe right because i just try to delete one of my record but thats suck

that mean when you buy the game you just buy 31+100 llicensed song..


----------



## Yummy (Jun 28, 2008)

dominator said:
			
		

> that mean when you buy the game you just buy 31+100 llicensed song..



Yes. 
Now, you understand my deception...


----------



## Dominator (Jun 28, 2008)

ok so ill try my best with some friend to rewite the r4 firware and save and maybe input an option directly in the game or an external song manager too to delete the dowloaded songs


----------



## Triforce (Jun 28, 2008)

Excellent just made me an 8MB save file, now all my own compositions are working and they appear in the song list and save perfectly  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Seeing as we can't download songs i have space for 100 of my own. Just made 2 quick tunes in the pro composer and tested. 98 spaces left.


----------



## Gokuroro (Jun 28, 2008)

dominator said:
			
		

> ok maybe right because i just try to delete one of my record but thats suck
> 
> that mean when you buy the game you just buy 31+100 llicensed song..


Well, I don't know any rythm game that have more than 131 (+ unlockable bonus songs). And I also don't know any games which you may play 50 instruments (although only 8 per song) with some of them having two ways of playing. And I don't know any games in which you really PLAY the song (considering rythm and notes - with exception of Rock Band's drums, although not with that many "notes").
That said, I also would like to be able to delete and download a new song if needed, but I doubt it would be a "you just buy" thing.


----------



## Dominator (Jun 28, 2008)

this game is totally awesome as i said before i ordered my copy

triforce can you give me the right numbers of byre for a 8 mb save please


----------



## Gokuroro (Jun 28, 2008)

1024*1024*8


----------



## Dominator (Jun 28, 2008)

thanks you,


----------



## Triforce (Jun 28, 2008)

dominator said:
			
		

> this game is totally awesome as i said before i ordered my copy
> 
> triforce can you give me the right numbers of byre for a 8 mb save please


I just used a dummy file creator and set to make an 8MB .bin (8,129 KB / 8.00 MB of blank data)
Then i renamed the dummy.bin to xpa-bbdx.sav and it works fine.


----------



## stvlite (Jun 28, 2008)

how do you make an 8mb save for the r4?


----------



## Dominator (Jun 28, 2008)

Startn the run and put cmd

A black DOs windows come on, input cd c:\ and tape enter

and then input fsutil file createnew thenameyouwantswithoutspace.sav 8388606 a 8 mb file was created in C


----------



## stvlite (Jun 28, 2008)

thanks mate
does this work with the r4?


----------



## Dominator (Jun 28, 2008)

that work but you have to patch the firmware with r4 custom kernel (i don't have the link) to bypassing the cheksum of R4 size save.....


----------



## Dominator (Jun 28, 2008)

WOWOWOOWOWOWOW its work , All work right know!! i have the 100 space for download song!!!! thanks triforce

I cant' connect (connect-messsage then disconecte) because this is the dump of xenophobia And my concusion is  that we will able to download bt just one same Id can conncet at the same time..... that what i think


----------



## chrisruls00 (Jun 28, 2008)

could someone post the 8MB save file? I'm running Linux so I don't know how to create my own.


----------



## Triforce (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm loving this game now, the main thing i wanted was to be able to save my own songs and i can finally do this. I'm currently making a Super Mario Bros song remake, once I've perfected a few tunes i'll upload a save so people can play them. This will take a long time though. Imo the Edit Studio is where the fun in this game really comes from, im totally not bothered about download songs now i can make and save my own.


----------



## thedicemaster (Jun 28, 2008)

for some reason i prefer the original band brothers.
it came with much nicer default songs, and some nice ones in an expansion(that works with my 3 in 1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Dominator (Jun 28, 2008)

Uploaded blank save file For R4 and all other flashcard that support +512 kb .sav file

Remember yuo have to patch your R4 kernel with the Yasu's sofward R4 kernel customizer (i don't have the link so if someone can post it)

Upload : http://rapidshare.com/files/125662617/band...her_dx.sav.html

I'll will post my Patched R4 kernel just be patient.


Patched R4 firmware 1.18 (can load 8mb save ) http://www.sendspace.com/file/9i4auq


----------



## chrisruls00 (Jun 28, 2008)

thank you! I'll test and see if it runs on the M3 Real.


----------



## stvlite (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm not sure about what this is but its to do with Daigasso Bros DX and the music.
http://yasu.rank.nu/yasu/count.cgi?n=bdxto...l0806290100.zip

Here is the translated readme (with a few errors)
http://translate.google.com/translate_t?sl=ja&tl=en


----------



## Dominator (Jun 28, 2008)

Stvlite, download directly my R4 kernel you deonst' have to download these tool


----------



## stvlite (Jun 28, 2008)

yeah i'm downloading it now
will this let me download the songs and save songs or is that still an issue?


----------



## Dominator (Jun 28, 2008)

nop yasu have decrypted the R4 kernel and make a tool to Patch the firmware i Use it to allow the 8 Mbit save to load....


----------



## stvlite (Jun 28, 2008)

right, i'll let you know if it works


----------



## littlestevie (Jun 28, 2008)

im using m3sakura and it throws 2 black screens on the first menu option and the third just sits there when u create an id..... what am i doing wrong (using an 8Mbyte save i made with fsutil)


----------



## Blackout (Jun 28, 2008)

dominator said:
			
		

> Uploaded blank save file For R4 and all other flashcard that support +512 kb .sav file
> 
> Remember yuo have to patch your R4 kernel with the Yasu's sofward R4 kernel customizer (i don't have the link so if someone can post it)
> 
> ...



This works on my R4, however, i'm having trouble making choices that pop up in the intro. Can someone provide a translation for these menu choices?


----------



## littlestevie (Jun 28, 2008)

figured out what was wrong... m3sakura doesnt work properly on the itds..... me now is thinking its translation time lol karioke is impossible


----------



## Celice (Jun 28, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I'm not sure about what this is but its to do with Daigasso Bros DX and the music.
> http://yasu.rank.nu/yasu/count.cgi?n=bdxto...l0806290100.zip
> 
> Here is the translated readme (with a few errors)
> http://translate.google.com/translate_t?sl=ja&tl=en


Man, I wish I knew Japanese at this very moment


----------



## darrenwongster (Jun 28, 2008)

dominator said:
			
		

> Uploaded blank save file For R4 and all other flashcard that support +512 kb .sav file
> 
> Remember yuo have to patch your R4 kernel with the Yasu's sofward R4 kernel customizer (i don't have the link so if someone can post it)
> 
> ...




Thanks so much Dominator & Triforce . Its working perfectly now on my R4 (except for the DL).  Compared to the other versions of the patched 512kb save file that I DL from this forum, I now have all 100 slots available to edit and save my own compositions.  I noticed that the initial start up screens are different now too. I was asked to input my name, signature, thumb print etc,  wheres in the pevious case, the default name was Simon and the startup screens were somehow skipped.

btw, I just purhased the game at local "Toys 'R Us" in Yokohama (Japan), gonna try the downloading section, that is , if I can swim my way thru the Japanese.  Just wanna say thanks to all the guys on this forum who committed their time to researching this excellent game (I am totally hooked now on "Nada Sou Sou" :-)


----------



## kamigata (Jun 28, 2008)

dominator said:
			
		

> Uploaded blank save file For R4 and all other flashcard that support +512 kb .sav file
> 
> Remember yuo have to patch your R4 kernel with the Yasu's sofward R4 kernel customizer (i don't have the link so if someone can post it)
> 
> ...



OMG thank you so much for it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Is it possible to have a rapidshare mirror for patched firmware?


----------



## Celice (Jun 28, 2008)

After expanding zero's save to 8MB, the game boots as if it's a brand new system.  Asked me to do something with Wi-Fi first >.>

This is on the SuperCard ONE.


----------



## Minox (Jun 28, 2008)

kamigata said:
			
		

> dominator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here: http://rapidshare.com/files/125686078/_DS_MENU.DAT.html


----------



## Triforce (Jun 28, 2008)

darrenwongster said:
			
		

> btw, I just purhased the game at local "Toys 'R Us" in Yokohama (Japan), gonna try the downloading section, that is , if I can swim my way thru the Japanese.  Just wanna say thanks to all the guys on this forum who committed their time to researching this excellent game (I am totally hooked now on "Nada Sou Sou" :-)


Once you've downloaded 100 songs be a good boy for the community and dump the serial flash 64mbit save for us


----------



## kamigata (Jun 28, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Here: http://rapidshare.com/files/125686078/_DS_MENU.DAT.html



Thank you so much


----------



## darrenwongster (Jun 28, 2008)

Celice said:
			
		

> After expanding zero's save to 8MB, the game boots as if it's a brand new system.  Asked me to do something with Wi-Fi first >.>
> 
> This is on the SuperCard ONE.




Yup, it is the same on my R4.

Can someone give me a link and guide on how to dump an NDS Save file? I am going to DL the 1st 100 songs using an  original cartridge, then upload it


----------



## Jax (Jun 28, 2008)

I have done everything above and I have 100 free spaces, but I still can't DL songs! Why is that?


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Jun 28, 2008)

That sounds like a great idea Daren, I can see keeping 2-3 save files on your card with the rom and using something like DSorganize or iFile to rename them when you want to play different lists.


----------



## Triforce (Jun 28, 2008)

Jax said:
			
		

> I have done everything above and I have 100 free spaces, but I still can't DL songs! Why is that?


http://gbatemp.net/index.php?s=&showto...t&p=1239928


----------



## Archenyte (Jun 28, 2008)

dominator said:
			
		

> Startn the run and put cmd
> 
> A black DOs windows come on, input cd c:\ and tape enter
> 
> and then input fsutil file createnew thenameyouwantswithoutspace.sav 8388606 a 8 mb file was created in C



sorry, I'm really dumb with doing stuff like this. Can you explain again please?

EDIT: it said 7.99 mb


----------



## Triforce (Jun 28, 2008)

darrenwongster said:
			
		

> Can someone give me a link and guide on how to dump an NDS Save file? I am going to DL the 1st 100 songs using an  original cartridge, then upload it


If you have a slot-2 card you might be able to dump the save for us with REIN MOON, im a bit skeptical about this though as it might not recognize the Serial Flash 64mbit chip. Dam its been years since i used that thing, is there any recent tools out that can dump the save from a retail card?


----------



## Minox (Jun 28, 2008)

Triforce said:
			
		

> darrenwongster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rudolph's NDS Backup Tool...


----------



## Triforce (Jun 28, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Triforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That just dumps the game, not the save file. I've dumped loads of games with it but never saw the option to dump a save off the card before. Am i going blind?


----------



## Minox (Jun 28, 2008)

Triforce said:
			
		

> Minox_IX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Press L/R to change between the 3 different modes.


----------



## darrenwongster (Jun 28, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Triforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks guys for all the advice.  Will try Ruldoph's tool in a while. I am now starting to dowload the 1st 100 songs. :-)  (The song list is now at a total of 221,) I assume I am on the correct menu right? I selected the 3rd bottom most menu option from the main screen. (cos there is another menu option where you access by selecting a red round button and you get a live "24hrs" DJ commentary starting with the #10 song. Are those user submitted songs? )


----------



## Dominator (Jun 28, 2008)

you are in the right menu, when its DOne do you think ? XD


----------



## darrenwongster (Jun 28, 2008)

dominator said:
			
		

> you are in the right menu, when its DOne do you think ? XD




I have just finished downloading like 5 songs cos I finally got my wi-fi settings correct. ( just abt a 1 min+ for each song) I could not resist the temptation to test play one of the downloaded songs which I really liked.  omg,  this is really fun.

Its like 5.20am Japan time now.  I will rush to "Toys R Us" at 10am and get my 2nd copy so that I can DL the next 200.

...continuing the DL....  :-)

PS: Did I say this is really FUN...I can't help laughing out silly when I recognise certain songs


----------



## Dominator (Jun 28, 2008)

You are my hero you know ? i ordered my copy but it arrive the next wednesday from your country so i cant' wait until you Upload yuor save

Big thanks from Dominator and all Gbatemp


Edit: do you wants to test upload yuor save with the tool ?


----------



## Leoking (Jun 28, 2008)

i heard japaneses are trying to make Band Brothers DX save tool, like they did with the first game...so we can edit our fav songs (or convert from MIDI),share and play! *~*

So...there's no way to DL songs from Nintendo server after all? =/
i wanna "Zankoku na Tenshi no Teeze" and "Yuzurenai Negai" so hard >


----------



## darrenwongster (Jun 28, 2008)

dominator said:
			
		

> You are my hero you know ? i ordered my copy but it arrive the next wednesday from your country so i cant' wait until you Upload yuor save
> 
> Big thanks from Dominator and all Gbatemp
> 
> ...




Gbatemp forums has helped many in need, including myself and my 2 boys :-) . Its the least I could do. :-)

The actual DL of each song takes less than a min.  (on my broadband) but a preview of the song is compulsory before you can skip to the actual DL screen, then yet again you are asked to confirm 3 X before the DL starts. Some songs also caused the wi-fi to break off randomly, meaning I got to waste time to reconnect again. Luckily, this happens once every 4 or 5 songs.  But this is taking longer tham expected.

Another thing I noticed is that the DL'ed songs are not added in sequence to the original 31 in the main list. I suspect that they are auto rearranged in the Japanese alphabetical order.

Will try the save dump tool in a while


----------



## Dominator (Jun 28, 2008)

ok i'll go less than one hour so if you can test the tool that would be awesome...


----------



## Gokuroro (Jun 28, 2008)

darrenwongster said:
			
		

> dominator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you are in a "download everything once", just be careful because you may download the same music twice and may not download a music. 
The order the music are shown is the download ranking order and that may change pretty fast.
I think one of the options when trying to filter the songs is to change its order, but I really can't be sure.


----------



## Triforce (Jun 28, 2008)

darrenwongster said:
			
		

> Gbatemp forums has helped many in need, including myself and my 2 boys :-) . Its the least I could do. :-)
> 
> The actual DL of each song takes less than a min.  (on my broadband) but a preview of the song is compulsory before you can skip to the actual DL screen, then yet again you are asked to confirm 3 X before the DL starts. Some songs also caused the wi-fi to break off randomly, meaning I got to waste time to reconnect again. Luckily, this happens once every 4 or 5 songs.  But this is taking longer tham expected.
> 
> ...



Excellent darrenwongster my thanks to you for trying to help the community. I look forward to seeing a nice uploaded save later


----------



## Hihomaster (Jun 28, 2008)

i have just bought the original game and began to download some song may i help you by uploading my save?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit : i have a problem with the NDS backup tool wifi . it says that there is no save . So i can't dump my save . How can i do?


----------



## Triforce (Jun 28, 2008)

Hihomaster said:
			
		

> i have just bought the original game and began to download some song may i help you by uploading my save?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This as i expected, the save Daigasso uses is a serial flash 64mbit save, currently the only ds card use such a chip.
The chances are that rudolphs backup tool cant read from the ST M25P64. Guess we will have to wait until he updates it for 64mbit save support. I have actually asked Team Cyclops what they used to dump the save as i was unsure if the current tools would detect this new chip without being coded to do so. Hopefully they give me a response.


----------



## GH0ST (Jun 28, 2008)

I highly doubt ... not the way you ask ...

Dominator your file is 2 bytes left you will crash ... at number 100 ;-)



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Release Notes for CycloDS Evolution Firmware v1.41 BETA 2
> =========================================================
> 
> BETA Change Log
> ...



tss tss ;-)


----------



## Dominator (Jun 28, 2008)

Ghost i dont' understand what you said 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Which file ?


----------



## Minox (Jun 28, 2008)

dominator said:
			
		

> Ghost i dont' understand what you said
> 
> 
> 
> ...



8388606 should be 838860*8*


----------



## Dominator (Jun 28, 2008)

yes it is a 8...... do you think that make a real probleme ? .......... maybe the message appear because of that ? XD


----------



## Minox (Jun 28, 2008)

dominator said:
			
		

> yes it is a 8...... do you think that make a real probleme ? .......... maybe the message appear because of that ? XD


Not likely, but it's not a real 8MB save if you created it following your instructions.


----------



## Dominator (Jun 28, 2008)

ok i'll edit my post

Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




gbatemp is really a greats perfectional communauty

Error are forbiden XD and thats good


----------



## Narstyle (Jun 28, 2008)

So the current plan of action is getting 3 save files, all 8mb, and workable on all flash carts with our now working roms. Get each save to have 100 songs each, and then see what happens?

Problem being getting these saves off the carts. That's the point we're at now, amirite?


----------



## DesDes-san (Jun 28, 2008)

That seems to be a fair summation of current events, yes.


----------



## psykopat (Jun 28, 2008)

Great founds guys ! All theses tricks on saves/kernels are nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But do you know if there is a way to patch the M3simply's kernel as Dominator did with the R4 one?
they are very similar so i think... 

I've tested the R4 Yasu patched Kernel in my m3 but of course it didn't work  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




so if you have a way to patch it, or if you can upload yours... it will be very usefull ! ty in advance


----------



## chrisruls00 (Jun 29, 2008)

The game finally boots up but now I can't find the SAVE button in the editor. The menus on this game are not as friendly as the last one.


----------



## Narstyle (Jun 29, 2008)

Quick Summary of Menus

First screen:
1) Live / Story mode (?)
2) Practice / Local Wi-Fi
3) Nintendo Wifi Connection

Story mode is either start or go back
Practice menu:
Left to Right
????
Practice song
????
Red button: Downloaded / Wi-fi related screen

Practice song menu:
Easy (hit the notes with any button)
Medium (up, down, left right, abxy are used)
Hard (Same as medium but include L and R buttons)
Expert (One step higher than hard. Imagine the difference in hard -> Expert in Guitar hero)


----------



## darrenwongster (Jun 29, 2008)

This (http://www.drakx.org/?p=18) is the link I used (unsuccessfully) to try dumping  my save.

I just cannot connect to the FTP server ...

Is there another link to another guide on how to connect to a FTP server? I am using "Rudolp's NDS Backup Tool Wifi V0.31f" but someone has already tried it and it does not work?

In the meantime, Triforce is still waiting for a response from Team Cyclos as to how they dumped their save file...


----------



## chrisruls00 (Jun 29, 2008)

I still cant find the save button in the song editor.


----------



## darrenwongster (Jun 29, 2008)

Hihomaster said:
			
		

> i have just bought the original game and began to download some song may i help you by uploading my save?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hihomaster,  please tell me which application you used for a FTP server?  (as in how to dump NDS saves thru Wifi?)  Thanks mate!  :-)   Did you manage to dump game saves using Rudolph's tool?


----------



## Minox (Jun 29, 2008)

darrenwongster said:
			
		

> This (http://www.drakx.org/?p=18) is the link I used (unsuccessfully) to try dumping  my save.
> 
> I just cannot connect to the FTP server ...
> 
> ...


----------



## chrisruls00 (Jun 29, 2008)

for some reason my score will only save for 1 song. Is something wrong with my save?


----------



## Hihomaster (Jun 29, 2008)

perhaps it's the hacked save.


----------



## Triforce (Jun 29, 2008)

darrenwongster there is a step by step guide on how to use the the wifi backup tool on team cyclops forums.

Maybe this will help you, good luck.

http://www.teamcyclops.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1942


----------



## Durran (Jun 29, 2008)

Hinara said:
			
		

> So the current plan of action is getting 3 save files, all 8mb, and workable on all flash carts with our now working roms. Get each save to have 100 songs each, and then see what happens?
> 
> Problem being getting these saves off the carts. That's the point we're at now, amirite?



Isn't it possible just to use AR to pull saves off of he cart? I'd like to see songs being ripped off of the save files using a program similar to the one used to import songs into the first game's save, and then putting all the files into a torrent or zipped up file. After this step we could possibly take the songs and import the ones we want onto our own save, rather than having 3 saves with different songs and having to switch them out. Of course this is just something I'd like to see in the future after you guys are able to get the saves with the songs on them.


----------



## Hihomaster (Jun 29, 2008)

darrenwongster said:
			
		

> Hihomaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



check this http://www.drakx.org/?p=18 . No i didn't manage to dump the save 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . it says no save.


----------



## Celice (Jun 29, 2008)

Alright, expanding the save to 8MB with the SuperCard ONE, somethings save, like the instruments you "unlocked" and the ranking thing you get for playing Live Mode.  Scores still do not.


----------



## Dacvak (Jun 29, 2008)

I don't know about you guys, but THANK GOD Nintendo put a lock on DLC. I mean, I love using my R4 to test out games, but I always try to push the industry forward by purchasing the games I really like.

It sickens me when I read past posts who COMPLAIN that Nintendo is "blocking illegal roms from their servers," as if these people who illegally downloaded it DESERVE all the extra content.

Just buy the game so we'll get another sequel.

Good going, Nintendo.

~Dac


----------



## Gokuroro (Jun 29, 2008)

Menu and other "translations":

First menu:
1) Do live concerts and get level ups. For what I've seen, you get one level up if you get more than 90 points in a song, 2 level if you do a full combo and 3 levels if you do a full "best".
2) Free play.
3) Download songs.

Now for the submenus (won't get into creation menu because it have lots and lots of options):
1)
1) left) Enter
1) right) Leave

2)
2 left) Sing
1st option: Discover vocal type.
2nd option: Vocal training.

2 middle) Play
1st option: play alone.
--Choose level: beginner, amateur, pro, master.
2nd option: play in a group.
--Play via wireless
----Leader (makes the room) 
----Member (enter a room)
--Connect to Wii

2 right) Create a song.
(Won't get in details here)

2 middle down - red button) Radio.
--Play owned songs
--Play musics through wi-fi 


Levels:
Beginner:
Piano/single notes: click on any face buttons.
Drums: click any face buttons.
Guitar: Just strum.

Ama (Amateur):
Piano/single notes: Use left, Y, B and A.
Drums: Use down, left, up and A.
Guitar: Just strum.

Pro: 
Piano/single notes: Use all 8 face buttons. Scale order (Do, Re, Mi, Fa, So, La, Ti, Do) going this way: down, left, up, right, Y, B, A, X (no # or upper octave).
Drums: All face buttons, L and R. Playing just one button each time.
Guitar: Strum while holding a directional button (just 4 chords, no use for L).

Master:
Piano/single notes: All face buttons, L and R. Scale order remains the same as Pro, but hold L takes a note to its #, and holding R takes it an octave up.
Drums: All face buttons, L and R. May play up to two buttons at a time (directional or L/R plus one of Y,B,A,X).
Guitar: Strum while holding a directional button and (maybe) L. Uses 8 chords (4 with and 4 without holding L).

About the levels: For what I noticed, every level has the same rythm for notes, the difficulty lies in the buttons played.


----------



## Yummy (Jun 29, 2008)

Dacvak said:
			
		

> I don't know about you guys, but THANK GOD Nintendo put a lock on DLC. I mean, I love using my R4 to test out games, but I always try to push the industry forward by purchasing the games I really like.
> 
> It sickens me when I read past posts who COMPLAIN that Nintendo is "blocking illegal roms from their servers," as if these people who illegally downloaded it DESERVE all the extra content.
> 
> ...




Who are you for judging people here?
Are you living with them to know if they have the game or not?

If i want to complain that i will only be able to download 100 titles with my future cartridge, *this is my right*!


& if i take seriously your post, the simple fact you have in your possession a flash card is totally illegal (in the way you're using it, *even to try games*)!
So, as we say in France, "look at your door before" critisizing!


----------



## Triforce (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## Yummy (Jun 29, 2008)

Triforce said:
			
		

>



Excellent!


----------



## Dacvak (Jun 29, 2008)

Yummy said:
			
		

> Who are you for judging people here?
> Are you living with them to know if they have the game or not?
> 
> If i want to complain that i will only be able to download 100 titles with my future cartridge, *this is my right*!
> ...



Fair enough, but you and I both know that a vast, vast majority of the people here do not own the game, otherwise I wouldn't care so much about getting it to work on their carts.

And I'm not really talking about the specific legalities of downloading games, I'm talking about the ethics. In my personal opinion, it's more ethical (however not at all more legal) to download games in order to try them, and then purchase them if they're good. At the very least it helps stimulate the industry. You and I both know that this is typically not the case for everyone.

Still, my message stands, and I believe everyone here should strongly consider importing this title.

~Dac


----------



## Yummy (Jun 29, 2008)

Dacvak said:
			
		

> Fair enough, but you and I both know that a vast, vast majority of the people here do not own the game, otherwise I wouldn't care so much about getting it to work on their carts.
> 
> And I'm not really talking about the specific legalities of downloading games, I'm talking about the ethics. In my personal opinion, it's more ethical (however not at all more legal) to download games in order to try them, and then purchase them if they're good. At the very least it helps stimulate the industry. You and I both know that this is typically not the case for everyone.
> 
> ...



Dacvak, Piracy has always existed & will always exist. It's a fact.
To be honest, i consider it as a good "illness" as, in the end, a lot of people will buy the stuff they've really enjoyed! (& more than you think!)



I think you can't have this opinion, as you don't know at all what they are really going to do, as no one here knows what you are going to do too!
I've just found your message so unfair!
So forgive me if i seem to you a bit agressive!


By the way, this is not the subject of the post.... & i wish someone will find a way to have all the songs!


----------



## Dacvak (Jun 29, 2008)

On a side note, I'm currently creating The Legendary Theme from Gitaroo Man. http://youtube.com/watch?v=g8qTcx_nzQw&feature=related

Thank God for individual string strumming!

Anyway, here's what I'd suggest to everyone who loves this game: Grab a copy of the real game and download 100 of your favorite songs. (You have to realize that there are going to be some turds in the DLC menu, so 100 should really satisfy if you choose exactly what you want.) Then use your rom card for all of your custom made tracks.

Also, does anyone know if you can trade songs via WiFi to other people through friend codes or something? I noticed that there was another menu where it LOOKED like that's what you did, but I never found my friend code anywhere in the game, so I was curious.

~Dac


----------



## Hihomaster (Jun 29, 2008)

no. the menu is for sending custom song you made to nintendo.
Then they decide if they put it in the DLC list


----------



## twIstErOId_AmbAs (Jun 29, 2008)

You can only trade custom songs locally(to another ds via ad-hoc or whatever it's called). I believe we'll have to wait for a save editor to trade songs on the internet.


----------



## alexys (Jun 29, 2008)

to run on m3 ds real:
1) Update SYSTEM folder to 3.8:
http://www.handheldsources.com/M3DS/Download_M3DSR.html
2) Copy this save file to NDS folder:
http://www.filefactory.com/file/2d9fdf/n/xpa-bbdx_zip


----------



## GH0ST (Jun 29, 2008)

If you can read japanese carefully start here http://game14.2ch.net/test/read.cgi/gameur...214256294/592n-

and check Yasu site for bdxtool0806290100.zip

*Edit : *http://game14.2ch.net/test/read.cgi/gameurawaza/1214806525/

now bdxtool0806300030.zip edit tool

DO NOT UPLOAD (MIRROR, HOST) THIS SOFTWARE TO OTHER SITE

Link about  enc.scheme {remove}


----------



## twIstErOId_AmbAs (Jun 29, 2008)

Oops, encryption... I didn't expect that at all. I thought we could simply copy songs from saves.
Have anyone tried to make a real time save (with cyclods or supercard ds one) when listening to songs online and then extract songs from it? The real time save file is basically a copy of the ds's memory, I believe.


----------



## bcully (Jun 29, 2008)

Anyone know how to get this working on an N-Card? I tried every SAV file in this thread (a lot) and I even converted them using shunyweb.info

I still get the Error message on load with the Skull. Any help you can give would be appreciated.


----------



## bustyman100 (Jun 29, 2008)

Gokuroro said:
			
		

> Menu and other "translations":
> 
> First menu:
> 1) Do live concerts and get level ups. For what I've seen, you get one level up if you get more than 90 points in a song, 2 level if you do a full combo and 3 levels if you do a full "best".
> ...




Ahh so that's how I got the first few stars so fast. Have you managed to unlock all 10 levels yet? Does anything special happen? like a new mode or something?

I can't seem to get the last star- I always get demoted back to 8 stars  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Oh and if you try to cheat by switching your DS off when you screw up a concert, the bitch will take away half your stars when you restart the game!!!


----------



## twIstErOId_AmbAs (Jun 29, 2008)

bustyman100 said:
			
		

> Gokuroro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just keep practicing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2 songs will be unlocked by the concerts. The first one comes at about 5 or 6 stars, and the second comes at 10 stars. If you have achieved a 5-star ranking in the original Daigasso you would know the new 10-star song; it's the Daigasso main theme.


----------



## bustyman100 (Jun 29, 2008)

twIstErOId_AmbAssAdOr said:
			
		

> bustyman100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think my new plan is to drop back to grade 7 and work on getting a full "best" combo performance to jump straight to grade 10. I think it'd be easier that way.


----------



## twIstErOId_AmbAs (Jun 29, 2008)

bustyman100 said:
			
		

> I think my new plan is to drop back to grade 7 and work on getting a full "best" combo performance to jump straight to grade 10. I think it'd be easier that way.



Let us know your results(somehow I don't think it will be so easy to achieve 10 stars 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Spikey (Jun 29, 2008)

Using the latest beta of the CycloDS Evolution firmware, and starting from a fresh new save, I was not only able to connect to Wi-Fi, but I was able to download a song. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So this song marks the first one I've grabbed. I think I'll browse more songs and decide on some others I may want.


----------



## papyrus (Jun 29, 2008)

Can anyone upload the 8mb sav file for r4.? Not on rapidshare. Sendspace or filefactory will do plz. I can't download yet on rapidshare because of the limit.


----------



## AXYPB (Jun 29, 2008)

Odd.  With the 8MB save, it even works in the hacked Sakura.


----------



## leetcakes (Jun 29, 2008)

omg cyclods ftw?
dang......
is there a way that this breakthrough will help other flashcarts =)


----------



## xtsuname (Jun 29, 2008)

Just wanted to check, In the middle pages of this thread, a few people e-mailed the R4 team about this and requested firmwares that will be able to solve this problem. Did anyone of you get a reply or did anyone anywhere able to find any sort of tip or rumors that R4 team is going to release any new firmwares soon? Thx.

P.s: I found this website, http://www.r4dsl.net/index-en.asp Does anyone know whether their R4 and the R4 from the website www.r4ds.com is the same?

Thx


----------



## Spikey (Jun 29, 2008)

I was able to download another song successfully as well. So at least for me, the game seems to be working now.


----------



## AXYPB (Jun 29, 2008)

Lucky.


----------



## papyrus (Jun 29, 2008)

xtsuname said:
			
		

> Just wanted to check, In the middle pages of this thread, a few people e-mailed the R4 team about this and requested firmwares that will be able to solve this problem. Did anyone of you get a reply or did anyone anywhere able to find any sort of tip or rumors that R4 team is going to release any new firmwares soon? Thx.
> 
> P.s: I found this website, http://www.r4dsl.net/index-en.asp Does anyone know whether their R4 and the R4 from the website www.r4ds.com is the same?
> 
> Thx


That's fake. There no such thing as R4III and with SDHC support.


----------



## Yummy (Jun 29, 2008)

SpikeyNDS said:
			
		

> Using the latest beta of the CycloDS Evolution firmware, and starting from a fresh new save, I was not only able to connect to Wi-Fi, but I was able to download a song.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How did you do that?? 

With the 1.41 BETA 1??
Could you please link to the firmware?


----------



## Spikey (Jun 29, 2008)

1.41 BETA2 is out. http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=2752
Didn't work using my old save, had to start from a fresh file for it to work with Wi-Fi.


----------



## twIstErOId_AmbAs (Jun 29, 2008)

SpikeyNDS said:
			
		

> 1.41 BETA2 is out. http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=2752
> Didn't work using my old save, had to start from a fresh file for it to work with Wi-Fi.


That's suspicious. You may want to let it create a new save then open it with a hex editor and see whether there's something in the "blank" save.


----------



## Yummy (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks!

i try immediately!



EDIT:
Unbelievable!! *IT WORKS*!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I can't believe it!!!!


I am so happy!


----------



## Durran (Jun 29, 2008)

Great, we can expect to see other groups begin to release a similar firmware then, or if someone is skilled enough can maybe do it themselves.


----------



## papyrus (Jun 29, 2008)

For Edge users, does the new firmware 1.37 able to fix the Downloading of songs via wifi? I just wanna know, can't connect to wifi right now.


----------



## Lord Toon (Jun 29, 2008)

papyrus said:
			
		

> For Edge users, does the new firmware 1.37 able to fix the Downloading of songs via wifi? I just wanna know, can't connect to wifi right now.


No it doesn't sadly...but I'm content with playing the game with my EDGE.//


----------



## Yummy (Jun 29, 2008)

So, i've made a little test: i've only downloaded 3 songs, quited the game, switch-off the DS, switch-on again &....my 3 titles are always there!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Now i am impatient to have my cartridge!


----------



## Narstyle (Jun 29, 2008)

Right then. Miraculously, we've (not us personally), managed to get a 100% working game on a flash cart, the CycloDS. Some options to go by now.
1) Download the 100 songs x3 on the cyclods and upload the save file; convert using the online converter and try it in other flashcarts, which now play the game perfectly.
2) Wait for furthur firmware updates. When one comes, i'm pretty sure others will follow.


----------



## Lupigen (Jun 29, 2008)

SpikeyNDS said:
			
		

> Using the latest beta of the CycloDS Evolution firmware, and starting from a fresh new save, I was not only able to connect to Wi-Fi, but I was able to download a song.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Part of me wants to say: "Yay, downloadable songs! Huzzah!"
Another part of me is saying: "I have a bad feeling about this."

But since I only own an R4... *grabs popcorn*


----------



## Dominator (Jun 29, 2008)

i'm so jealous, i have only a R4 and i can't download song, please awser cyclops team to help other flashcard user....

Can someone give his cyclo save.... please


----------



## Yummy (Jun 29, 2008)

Do you want a save immediately with only 6 titles? (for trying)

....i'm sorry but it takes some time to download!


----------



## Spikey (Jun 29, 2008)

Also, I noticed sometimes while saving songs, it hangs on the saving part. If you notice it doing that, I've shut it off with no problems. After shutting off and reloading the game, if you go to the Wi-Fi section again, you'll see an error. Once you exit out of the error, do it again and you'll notice the song saved fine. I'm kinda wondering a bit about the times it hangs...


----------



## Dominator (Jun 29, 2008)

Yes, maybe the solution it is in the save and let me download song, post it here i try it.....! Thanks


----------



## Yummy (Jun 29, 2008)

SpikeyNDS said:
			
		

> Also, I noticed sometimes while saving songs, it hangs on the saving part. If you notice it doing that, I've shut it off with no problems. After shutting off and reloading the game, if you go to the Wi-Fi section again, you'll see an error. Once you exit out of the error, do it again and you'll notice the song saved fine. I'm kinda wondering a bit about the times it hangs...



Yeah, i've got exactly the same problem!
It's a little bit annoying but nothing comparing to what we had in the beginning....which was nothing at all!


dominator, please just wait for a few minutes....


----------



## Yummy (Jun 29, 2008)

Here it is!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Zshare:
DBB DX_CycloDS_NoProfile

Please tell me if it works!


----------



## Dominator (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks you 'll report my test


WTf i can download song right now!!!!!!!!!!!!! thanks yummy and team cyclops!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! greats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


i Delet yuor profile yummy and your song stay in the card, nintendo do a good job, 

YAYAYAYAY its work!!!


----------



## Yummy (Jun 29, 2008)

All the credits go to the Team Cyclops!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...& very very happy it is working for you!!


----------



## psycoblaster (Jun 29, 2008)

you can download the extra songs just regularly or by using the cyclo save file?


----------



## Narstyle (Jun 29, 2008)

Yummy said:
			
		

> Here it is!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dig in people and convert it to your flash carts format as far as i know. Hopefully this'll work.


----------



## Dominator (Jun 29, 2008)

yes take the yummy save, save it where you wants and download all song you wants,


----------



## Durran (Jun 29, 2008)

Nice! Can someone make a fresh save so we don't have the songs alreadyon it?


----------



## Dominator (Jun 29, 2008)

Don'tconvert it, because that make the save return to a 512 kb save size, now its compatible with a patched kernel R4 and all flashcard card support .sav


----------



## agscala (Jun 29, 2008)

So yes, this works on the r4 now, and possibly the m3.

I second the request for a fresh save as well OR two saves that have 100 songs each on it.


----------



## alucard_xs (Jun 29, 2008)

Is there a way to get it to work with supercard DSone ?


----------



## psykopat (Jun 29, 2008)

still no way to patch a m3 simply kernel as the R4 one ?


----------



## Yummy (Jun 29, 2008)

Durran said:
			
		

> Nice! Can someone make a fresh save so we don't have the songs alreadyon it?



If you can wait for few minutes i can do that!


----------



## Narstyle (Jun 29, 2008)

Sorry, then, don't convert it. Trying it in my m3 real. Gimme 2 moments.

No luck. M3 Real still can't download with this new save around.


----------



## Dominator (Jun 29, 2008)

After 5 days, 42 topic pages, 3 night without sleep, A team maneged the game work perfectly !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Unchi-san (Jun 29, 2008)

dominator said:
			
		

> After 5 days, 42 topic pages, 3 night without sleep, A team maneged the game work perfectly !!!!!!!!!



does the rom work for the cyclods natively?  Or do I have to dl the save file that yummy posted?  

I think the latest 1.41 beta 2 fixes some compatability issues w/ it?


----------



## Yummy (Jun 29, 2008)

Here is the fresh CycloDS save, No Profile, No Dl:

Zshare:
DBB DX_CycloDS_NoProfile

Rapidshare:
DBB_DX_CycloDS_NoProfile


----------



## Dominator (Jun 29, 2008)

The 1.41 beta 2 make the rom work natievely, all is in the save in fact, the yummy file is the cyclops save for other linker


----------



## Spikey (Jun 29, 2008)

Unchi-san said:
			
		

> dominator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As I've already explained... letting the latest firmware, 1.41 beta 2, create a fresh new save is what is yielding the perfect compatibility with Wi-Fi. It just so happens that it seems to be working with other flashcarts.


----------



## Durran (Jun 29, 2008)

Very good work guys, you know I usually just lurk but I decided to make an account and it was pretty fun refreshing the page a lot, waiting in anticipation.


----------



## Unchi-san (Jun 29, 2008)

SpikeyNDS said:
			
		

> Unchi-san said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks for the response!


----------



## twIstErOId_AmbAs (Jun 29, 2008)

Just took a look at the blank save:
It's filled by FF, with the following section:

```
00018000 B1 9E 00 00 42 42 44 58 31 32 33 34 00 00 00 00ÂÂ....BBDX1234....
00018010 31 30 30 30 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00ÂÂ................
```
from offset 00018020 to 0001810F is filled with 00.

So is this BBDX1234 the "unique identifier" TeamCyclops was talking about?


----------



## tiong (Jun 29, 2008)

Has anyone got the game running on a DS-X?


----------



## bustyman100 (Jun 29, 2008)

Hinara said:
			
		

> Sorry, then, don't convert it. Trying it in my m3 real. Gimme 2 moments.
> 
> No luck. M3 Real still can't download with this new save around.




In an interesting turn of events, the game now boots on Sakura using the cyclos save.

I can see Yummy's songs, and I can preview the songs on wifi. I tried DLing one, but it still says that it's saving after 5 minutes... its not supposed to take that long is it?



EDIT: also boots on iTouch DS now. Trying to DL the same song again.


----------



## agscala (Jun 29, 2008)

reset it and try to download the same song again

Also, how often does the list get updated?  It's going to be hard downloading all 200 without getting doubles on the 2nd save if it updates consistantly...


----------



## Lumstar (Jun 29, 2008)

What about Supercard CF?


----------



## Hanpusu (Jun 29, 2008)

I have mailed the M3 Team and said that CycloDS has released a firmware that takes care of the problem and asking them if they vill release a new firmware soon to fix it for M3 Real users.


----------



## Dacvak (Jun 29, 2008)

theclaw said:
			
		

> What about Supercard CF?



LOL. Are you from the 80's or something? =P

Anyone else getting save errors when they download [using an R4]? The songs save, but they technically never finish saving. I always have to turn off my DS and back on in order to continue.

Is this just me?

~Dac


----------



## GH0ST (Jun 29, 2008)

Here is the latest comment from The team



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Evolution
> 
> Well this is interesting
> 
> ...



So you know what you have to do ... buy the game and a CycloDS Evolution ...  i myself just need a new DS ...


----------



## Krazplay (Jun 29, 2008)

Yummy said:
			
		

> Here is the fresh CycloDS save, No Profile, No Dl:
> 
> Zshare:
> DBB DX_CycloDS_NoProfile
> ...


Thanks a lot !
Works perfectly on my R4, I was able to download a song  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I love you ! :3

Is there a way to download other songs than the 10 I saw in FM Barrara ? (the red button in the menu)


----------



## Hanpusu (Jun 29, 2008)

Krazplay said:
			
		

> Is there a way to download other songs than the 10 I saw in FM Barrara ? (the red button in the menu)


The download menu is the button that is last in the main menu. There you will find all 300 DLC songs.


----------



## Auralistic (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm kinda having problem using the yummy's CycloDS save >_< , I was given an error that it was corrupted but I checked it and it wasn't. I'm using the latest version v1.18 kernel R4.

Is there anything I should do before I overwrite my save file with it ._.? I'm kinda new to this ^^"


----------



## berlinka (Jun 29, 2008)

Yummy, you're the greatest! It works wonderfully now with my R4! Way to go! 
I haven't had this much fun with my DS since the first Ouendan! Yeeha!!!


----------



## YodaJM (Jun 29, 2008)

Wow TeamCyclops are my heroes   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Glad I went with a CycloDS Evo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now that Wi-Fi is working can someone help with a little menu translation?
I can figure some out, but not some parts.

Thanks!


----------



## Lupigen (Jun 29, 2008)

GH0ST said:
			
		

> Here is the latest comment from The team
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are right, that is pretty strange for it to suddenly start working. Although I am happy that we are now able to download songs, my inner Jedi Knight still has a bad feeling about all of this. I guess all we can do right now is wait to see if anything happens.


----------



## Lookie401 (Jun 29, 2008)

Wow. Thanks for the save file Yummy! XD

Hmm, it hangs on me once when I was downloading a song. I restarted the game, it gave me an error and then I guess it "corrected" itself and everything's back to normal.


----------



## Hanpusu (Jun 29, 2008)

Let's hope that M3 Real gets a solution quickly. The .sav works and lets you access the DLC, but when downloading, nothing happens.


----------



## Dacvak (Jun 29, 2008)

So, I just realized that DLC and custom-made songs don't share the same download slots. Meaning, I can make X amount of custom songs and still download 100 from Nintendo. Does anyone know how many custom songs we can make, though? Is it another 100? That would be too good...

~Dac


----------



## twIstErOId_AmbAs (Jun 29, 2008)

GH0ST said:
			
		

> Here is the latest comment from The team
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes you can make 100 custom songs.


----------



## Auralistic (Jun 29, 2008)

You just have to download yummy's save file and overwrite your old save file ( using R4 ) ? Cause I really can't seems to get it working =_=".

Sorry if I'm causing any trouble asking this kind of question >_> I'm usually quite shy to ask for help in forums.


----------



## delfino (Jun 29, 2008)

hi Yummy

do you think you are able to dl some more songs and give us the save file?

salut Yummy

est ce que tu penses pouvoir dl plus de chansons et mettre la sauvegarde ici pour tout le monde?

++


----------



## Dacvak (Jun 29, 2008)

Now we need a converter for the old BBS music files. I'd love to put my 4 minute Sonic medley on BBDX.

~Dac


----------



## Yummy (Jun 29, 2008)

twIstErOId_AmbAssAdOr said:
			
		

> BTW, Yummy, would you please make maybe 4 or 5 fresh saves with your evo? I really would like to see which part of the save is the "unique identifier", and everyone else can choose from these saves so there'll be less repeating IDs. Thx in advance



*twIstErOId_AmbAssAdOr*, few minutes please & you will have them!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*Auralistic*, have you got the patched R4 firmware?...if not, you have to in order to make the game running correctly.


& yes *Dacvak*, i've got the same problem as you in downloading...but i am not complaining as i am going to have My game in a nice box with all the titles i want!


----------



## Auralistic (Jun 29, 2008)

Patched R4 firmware o.o? v1.18?


----------



## Yummy (Jun 29, 2008)

dominator gave here in a post the DS_Menu.DAT to replace in your system folder.

I am sorry but you have to check the pages!


----------



## Auralistic (Jun 29, 2008)

Ok , ^^" Don't worry about it , I shall do it MUAHAHAHA =x.

Thanks , I'll see if it will work ^^.

Edit : I found it YAY! Thanks both Yummy and Dominator :3 -tries-
Edit2: IT WORKED YAY!! ^^ THANKS~ -bows-


----------



## Yummy (Jun 29, 2008)

twIstErOId_AmbAssAdOr, here are your Fresh Saves:
Fresh Saves


----------



## berlinka (Jun 29, 2008)

Are there any game tunes in the download list? I love to play along with those fun Mario tunes. Haven't found any yet.


----------



## [Kaichu]Senki&#3 (Jun 29, 2008)

Yummy said:
			
		

> twIstErOId_AmbAssAdOr, here are your Fresh Saves:
> Fresh Saves



Can me have one?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Please send me a link by PM?

Thank you so much  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ps. sorry about my english


----------



## twIstErOId_AmbAs (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks Yummy. Looking into them now.



			
				[Kaichu said:
			
		

> Senki!]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Huh? Just download them from the link.


----------



## Dominator (Jun 29, 2008)

hum, that very strange, the probleme disapear but some questions rest in my head, how the team fix it ? 
Theye said they Put a random values for each fresh save but all save i've opened Seems the same.....

lol


----------



## Hanpusu (Jun 29, 2008)

berlinka said:
			
		

> Are there any game tunes in the download list? I love to play along with those fun Mario tunes. Haven't found any yet.


Game
Ai no Uta~Pikmin Theme [????~????????]
Ashley's Song (från Wario Ware Touched) [SONG OF ASHLEY(???????????)] (var med i expansionen)


----------



## blahman (Jun 29, 2008)

wont work on M3 SD then? :S


----------



## Lupigen (Jun 29, 2008)

dominator said:
			
		

> hum, that very strange, the probleme disapear but some questions rest in my head, how the team fix it ?
> Theye said they Put a random values for each fresh save but all save i've opened Seems the same.....
> 
> lol


It sounds like the random ID thing was an accident. Yet it's the fact that it didn't work when they were testing it that makes this whole thing seem a bit suspicious, especially since, as they said, it wouldn't be too tough for Nintendo to enable an ID verification system to prevent this sort of bypass. It just sounds like a fiercely thickening plot... _too_ easy.


----------



## GH0ST (Jun 29, 2008)

Lupigen said:
			
		

> It sounds like the random ID thing was an accident. Yet it's the fact that it didn't work when they were testing it that makes this whole thing seem a bit suspicious, especially since, as they said, it wouldn't be too tough for Nintendo to enable an ID verification system to prevent this sort of bypass. It just sounds like a fiercely thickening plot... _too_ easy.



Let's say  "It is happy hour" ... until next monday (?) ... but also a good advertisement for the game ... Nintendo knows and got the logs anyway ... and perhaps it is wise to leave alive few random DL ... other tricks like fake/theft  IDs can hurt legitimate owners...


----------



## Archenyte (Jun 29, 2008)

SpikeyNDS said:
			
		

> Using the latest beta of the CycloDS Evolution firmware, and starting from a fresh new save, I was not only able to connect to Wi-Fi, but I was able to download a song.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can you tell me which number it is please? I mean that song.


----------



## twIstErOId_AmbAs (Jun 29, 2008)

This random ID lies from offset 007E0000 to 007E0027 and consists of 40 bytes. There are 256^40=2.1360*10^96 conbinations available (that's 2 followed by 96 "0"s), surely enough to track every cartridge they sell.

I'm not too worried about IP banning 'cos if nintendo is collection IPs now, they will have a lot of public IPs (like those access points at starbucks, mcdonald's, wal-marts and so on) which will be almost impossible to filter out. If they ban these IPs they will be flooded by angry calls from customers. What I am worrying about is that nintendo might have the ability to track those DS's serial numbers and ban these (remember how many xbox360 users got banned from xbox live?)


----------



## Narstyle (Jun 29, 2008)

So R4, CycloDS and Supercard(?) are working perfectly with wi-fi now.

Waiting on another m3 solution. But nevertheless, happy it works.

Also, to those who have got it working on Sakura: How? I can only get it to work on M3 Real 3.8


----------



## k0sm0s (Jun 29, 2008)

actually, the supercard still has problems... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




no way to set the supercard to read 8mb?


----------



## stvlite (Jun 29, 2008)

i'm still confused:s
i have the patched 1.18 and the save file from dominator, yet i still cannot download songs. can someone help me out here?? im a total n00b...

very very impressed with the song creator. u can add ur own lyrics and match them to the music so u can play it in karaoke mode xD singstar ds!!!


----------



## raulpica (Jun 29, 2008)

k0sm0s said:
			
		

> actually, the supercard still has problems...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've forced the header (BBDX1234) to make it work with the SCDS One, but I've got only 2 free slots and I can't even connect on the WiFi. CRAP.

Yummy, could you please upload a save with a profile? There are some problems in generating a good save even using your 64mbit save 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I would like to see if I can connect to Wifi with your save and then compare the two saves, to see where's the problem.


----------



## Yummy (Jun 29, 2008)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Yummy, could you please upload a save with a profile? There are some problems in generating a good save even using your 64mbit save
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Raulpic Profile!
DBB DX


----------



## twIstErOId_AmbAs (Jun 29, 2008)

Oh my god the 8mbyte save works on my supercard rumble when both dstt(with ysmenu) and supercard ds one fails!
I have 100 download slots now. I can't test it though; I don't have wifi at home and I'm not rushing to a starbucks.


----------



## stvlite (Jun 29, 2008)

WOOOOO! ITS WORKING!!! 
THANK YOU SOOOO MUCH!!!!
hehe i downloaded ghostbusters XD
THE WI-FI RADIO IS KICKASS!


----------



## Dominator (Jun 29, 2008)

Héhé, i have some question about the radio, the no-wifi radio play the song you have on your card but only the basic song or also the song you have downloaded and recorded ? and what play the wifi radio ?


----------



## noodle976 (Jun 29, 2008)

Can someone edit the first post with everything you need to get it working?
I need the files to make it work on R4, please. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Or link to the posts please? D:


----------



## Krazplay (Jun 29, 2008)

Songs doesn't seem to be encrypted or anything.
I was able to inject songs in my save very easily.
I didn't test it with another profile or anything, but I'm pretty sure it will work...

You need to have a good hex-editor.
Find a free slot, each slot are 32ko and located at adresses like 1A0000, 1A8000, 2B0000 and so on.
Download my song here (It's "Get Wild" (City Hunter), so you must not have already downloaded it)
The song is 32ko so you just have to overwrite the bytes with the song.

When you will launch the game it will be as if you downloaded it.
There's only one little bug, the number of free slots left will be wrong, but who care, I was still able to download a new song and it didn't overwrite the one I injected...

Get Wild
Ashley's song
One Night Carnival (Kishidan)
Ghostbusters


----------



## stvlite (Jun 29, 2008)

The non wi-fi radio plays songs that were already on the game, downloaded songs and created songs.
The wi-fi radio lets you play songs available to download and gives you the option to download them. However, i'm not sure if theres a limit or not. Try it out for yourself!

...now i have to go through the whole blasted tutorial again....great.


----------



## Dominator (Jun 29, 2008)

Noodle i've created a topic that sum-up all for R4

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=92848

Bump it



Thanks you stvlite, i doens't have the time to listen this awesome radio at this time, but to night..........


----------



## raulpica (Jun 29, 2008)

Yummy said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Yummy, you're very kind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Still fails horribly, though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There seems to be problems on how the SuperCard DS One reads saves. We'll have to wait for an official fix.

I have followed twIstErOId_AmbAssAdOr's advice and I'm playing it on my SuperCard miniSD... I really want to download songs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: I've downloaded Zankoku na Tenshi no Teeze 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks to my "old" SC miniSD


----------



## Yummy (Jun 29, 2008)

You're welcome!



			
				raulpica said:
			
		

> [EDIT: I've downloaded Zankoku na Tenshi no Teeze
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is great!!


----------



## DigitalSilence (Jun 29, 2008)

Yummy said:
			
		

> Here is the fresh CycloDS save, No Profile, No Dl:
> 
> Zshare:
> DBB DX_CycloDS_NoProfile
> ...




i will try this on my m3perfect/miniSD

im going to use the html conversion site that dominator posted.

i'll let you know if DLC works.

i still plan on ordering the actual game. after playing on LAN with a friend on Daigasso (1) I had to own it myself, I love this game so much I almost feel obligated to purchase DX as well.

wish me luck!


----------



## stvlite (Jun 29, 2008)

Can someone with any knowledge of Japanese tell me what this does?
http://yasu.rank.nu/yasu/count.cgi?n=bdxto...l0806290100.zip


----------



## Dominator (Jun 29, 2008)

DigitalSilence, don't convert the save bcause You will receive a 512 kb classic save file....... the game requiere a 8 Mb save fiel, so if your linker doens't support .sav wait an update 


Try t if you wants i'm not 100 % sure that deosn't work but 80 % 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Stvlite: this is the blog of Yasu, he created R4 kernel customizer and a lot of tool for R4 (Cheat code editor)
The R4 kernel custmizer can do: - translate R4 kernel
- Remove bug og cheat engine 
- Remove the checksum of save
and a lot  of others litle thing but in my mpatched R4 kernel all is ok .


----------



## Yummy (Jun 29, 2008)

Good Luck DigitalSilence!


----------



## DigitalSilence (Jun 29, 2008)

thank guys.


im getting an upload error right now....   "Error: The file upload has failed."


i was getting this with the R4 save as well, which (if i remember correctly) worked after a couple of tries.... damn, im tempted to just change the file extension.


----------



## Dominator (Jun 29, 2008)

You take the 512kb or 8 mb save file ?

If this is the 8 mb save file that normal bacause the site is nit make for 8 mb save file


----------



## twIstErOId_AmbAs (Jun 29, 2008)

DigitalSilence said:
			
		

> thank guys.
> 
> 
> im getting an upload error right now....   "Error: The file upload has failed."
> ...


Just change the file extension, it won't kill your card :-p
Seriously, this game needs a 8mbyte save to work properly, so don't convert the file.


----------



## stvlite (Jun 29, 2008)

dominator said:
			
		

> Stvlite: this is the blog of Yasu, he created R4 kernel customizer and a lot of tool for R4 (Cheat code editor)
> The R4 kernel custmizer can do: - translate R4 kernel
> - Remove bug og cheat engine
> - Remove the checksum of save
> and a lot  of others litle thing but in my mpatched R4 kernel all is ok .


hmm...there was something specifically for band brothers dx in that blog.


----------



## DigitalSilence (Jun 29, 2008)

i changed the extension, as I went through the opening registration process it looked as if I had 18 slots open (when you initially connect to wi-fi). i then went directly to wi-fi download, and there was (as with the first file i had made) a #2 under the big red button. after connecting, i pressed yes through the 2 confirmation windows and got the same old "arms waving skull baby error". upon checking my SD card i found that it was using the 8mb save that i had simply changed the extension on...


oh well, i guess it was worth a try...


----------



## DigitalSilence (Jun 29, 2008)

dominator said:
			
		

> You take the 512kb or 8 mb save file ?
> 
> If this is the 8 mb save file that normal bacause the site is nit make for 8 mb save file




it was the 8mb save...


----------



## twIstErOId_AmbAs (Jun 29, 2008)

stvlite said:
			
		

> dominator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like a song extracter.


----------



## Narstyle (Jun 29, 2008)

Anyone got any news on the M3 Real compatability with Wi-Fi? I haven't had a chance to surf through the last 10 pages and download any new saves ect.

EDIT: I've READ the pages quickly, but haven't actually been bothered to download any saves which I haven't a clue what i'm doing with.


----------



## Yummy (Jun 29, 2008)

Hinara said:
			
		

> Anyone got any news on the M3 Real compatability with Wi-Fi?




Unfortunately no..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





At this moment, the wifi only seems to work on:
- CycloDS
- R4
- Supercard SD


----------



## DigitalSilence (Jun 29, 2008)

ok, so, using an 8mb .sav which ive just changed the extension to .dat you are able to play BUT not only can you not get DLC it will not even save a profile. ive noticed that when i shut down the DS there is no "auto-backing up Daigasso save" message and when i start the game up it acts as if its the first time.


that being said im going to patch the game back to the flash card the way it was...


----------



## miezu (Jun 29, 2008)

This works with a G6 Lite?


----------



## Yummy (Jun 29, 2008)

I honestly don't know.

You should try & bring us the result!



twIstErOId_AmbAssAdOr, have you tried the Wifi with your Supercard Rumble?


----------



## lyra (Jun 29, 2008)

Will it be possible for someone to please share his/her save file with some d/l songs with people who unfortunately don't have wi-fi connection? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've discovered this game a few days ago and instantly fell in love with it...i'm craving so try some of those new songs


----------



## Gamer (Jun 29, 2008)

I can confirm the Wi-Fi works with the CycloDS sav and a SC-Rumble SD.

But, there was already 7 songs. Any completly blank sav?


----------



## miezu (Jun 29, 2008)

Black screens on G6 Lite
It creates a 2MB save


----------



## alucard_xs (Jun 29, 2008)

HI dudes,

did someone manage to get it work with supercard DSone ? is there a tuto ?

thanks


----------



## arange (Jun 29, 2008)

supercard one doesnt save or wifi but you can play (and use realtime save) with the 1mb save file on the chinese supercard site

supercard lite (tf) works (my settings are no trim no reset) and downloads (all 100 slots) if you use the 8mb save posted (no coverting needed)


----------



## twIstErOId_AmbAs (Jun 29, 2008)

Yummy said:
			
		

> I honestly don't know.
> 
> You should try & bring us the result!
> 
> ...


Nope, and I don't think I will have any chances to test it these days. All other things like high scores, custom songs and the unlockable trivia library works perfectly though.


----------



## alucard_xs (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks but can't someone post the direct link, I cannot find the "1mb save file on the chinese supercard site" on the supercard site.


----------



## DigitalSilence (Jun 29, 2008)

does anyone else find the crowd in this one to be freakin hilarious?

glowsticks, bouncing balloons/balls, crowd surfing, and my personal favorite is when they seem to have propulsive flaming farts that shoot them up out of the crowd.


----------



## chrisruls00 (Jun 29, 2008)

M3 Real still doesn't work. It doesn't even save scores or custom songs.


----------



## berlinka (Jun 29, 2008)

Hanpusu said:
			
		

> berlinka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks mate! I'll try them right away!


----------



## noodle976 (Jun 29, 2008)

Um, I've been meaning to ask something... when you're on the main menu and you pick the middle choice, then the middle choice again, then the second one, where it says 1-8 wii, what does that do?


----------



## V!olaPlayer (Jun 29, 2008)

noodle976 said:
			
		

> Um, I've been meaning to ask something... when you're on the main menu and you pick the middle choice, then the middle choice again, then the second one, where it says 1-8 wii, what does that do?



That's for connecting with a Wii so that it plays a track with 1-8 people over its speakers. It ONLY works (currently) on Japanese Wii's atm.


----------



## noodle976 (Jun 29, 2008)

gapman416 said:
			
		

> noodle976 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aww


----------



## Narstyle (Jun 29, 2008)

chrisruls00 said:
			
		

> M3 Real still doesn't work. It doesn't even save scores or custom songs.



M3 Real does work. Grab the 3.8 firmware update. Only thing is it doesnt have wi-fi, but scores are saving for myself.


----------



## leetcakes (Jun 29, 2008)

i dont think it works on AKRPG, the acekard keep overwriting the 8mb into a 512mb


----------



## V!olaPlayer (Jun 29, 2008)

noodle976 said:
			
		

> gapman416 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly. =/

Sorry..


----------



## raulpica (Jun 29, 2008)

Just for the sake of testing, I tried using my SC miniSD save on my SuperCard DS One.

I had some songs downloaded, so I was expecting something like non-working WiFi and the songs still there.

But... After loading the game, I've got only 2 free spaces, and my downloaded songs were not there. 
If the Patch Saver option is disabled, it says it has 12 free slots, but still no songs.

So... There's something REALLY wrong with the DS One saving system currently. 
That might explain the fact that the update is a bit late (for the SC Team standards)


----------



## berlinka (Jun 29, 2008)

what number in the song list is the pikmin theme? I can't seem to find it.


----------



## leetcakes (Jun 29, 2008)

is there a dumped save file with all the songs in it? like 3 seperate savs


----------



## L0rd_Luke (Jun 29, 2008)

So, has anyone gotten presaved songs to work on an m3 real?

Or are we still stuck with the 31 basic songs?


----------



## DesDes-san (Jun 29, 2008)

Yummy said:
			
		

> Here it is!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes!  Using the save quoted above, the game functions perfectly on my SC MiniSD!  It can save scores, AND download songs off WiFi!  _Ride on Shooting Star_ ftw!


----------



## chrisruls00 (Jun 29, 2008)

Hinara said:
			
		

> chrisruls00 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do custom songs work for you?


----------



## Archenyte (Jun 29, 2008)

berlinka said:
			
		

> what number in the song list is the pikmin theme? I can't seem to find it.



I can't find it either


----------



## Durran (Jun 29, 2008)

"Ai no Uta" is number 48.


----------



## L0rd_Luke (Jun 29, 2008)

If you're still having trouble on m3 real, just go grab the sakura firmware.

Works just fine.


----------



## chrisruls00 (Jun 29, 2008)

It doesn't save on Sakura, already tried it.


----------



## L0rd_Luke (Jun 29, 2008)

Yea, you're right.

Damn, it looked like it was working T_T


----------



## RanmaFreak (Jun 29, 2008)

It takes a while to DL the songs sometimes, due to errors in saving and whatnot, so I think I'll be kind and upload my saves when I finish getting the last few songs... I'm at 218 now!

Where should I host the file, anyways?


----------



## Celice (Jun 29, 2008)

Like it was posted before, the songs are apparently uncompressed or at least simple to copy/paste.  I haven't tried that yet, but this also seems to be a work-around to Wi-Fi, in addition to swapping songs.  I'm going to try and see if the old BBS can somehow be imported, although they're about a third the size less than these current songs.


----------



## stvlite (Jun 29, 2008)

just out of curiosity, rammafreak, but what are you doing? I'm a litttle confused.


----------



## RanmaFreak (Jun 29, 2008)

well, someone requested earlier if someone would post saves with the songs already downloaded, so I have 3 saves from my R4 that I can put up somewhere if anyone wants. I just finished downloading the last song, so if anyone doesn't want to go through with the trouble of downloading every individual song, they can just use my save.

Anyone want me to post it?

It took quite a while to download them due to the error where it gets stuck at the "saving..." screen, so I was just hoping to save others the hassle.

EDIT: Well, I'll put the saves up anyways, in case anyone wants them. 

Megaupload Link:
3 Saves, 1-100,101-200,201-221


----------



## chrisruls00 (Jun 29, 2008)

Saving doesn't work on M3 Real either. It seems to save scores but they disappear after a while. Also custom songs take up 7 slots and they are never anything like what I made them to be. I do have the latest firmware BTW.


----------



## stvlite (Jun 29, 2008)

Can someone translate this? I want to find out how to upload songs and this looks like just the ticket!

http://www.nintendo.co.jp/ds/axbj/download/upload.html
Thank you


----------



## Triforce (Jun 29, 2008)

RanmaFreak said:
			
		

> Megaupload Link:
> 3 Saves, 1-100,101-200,201-221


Cheers RanmaFreak that'll save me a lot of time downloading them all.
I have about 40 random songs, just the ones i like and it took long enough to get those.

That pack will come in handy and save people a lot of time thanks mate.
I also appreciate the fact you downloaded them all in the order they are placed on the server.


----------



## nights0223 (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks RanmaFreak for putting all of that effort into making those saves.  When I try to load them, it is saying the save file is damaged.  Is there anything special I have to do?

Edit:  Nevermind, fixed my problem by going Here


----------



## berlinka (Jun 29, 2008)

Durran said:
			
		

> "Ai no Uta" is number 48.



Thanks one billion!!!!


----------



## lyra (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks a lot for the save files RanmaFreak!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've just tried them on my CycloDS, they are working perfectly..thanks again


----------



## NeoWoeN (Jun 29, 2008)

Ok so....

With a SuperCard DS One, can i download some tracks with a wonderful save ?

Yes ? No ? How ?


----------



## Triforce (Jun 29, 2008)

Durran said:
			
		

> "Ai no Uta" is number 48.



Are you sure? last time i checked #48 was "Cutie Honey", maybe you are getting mixed up as Ai no Uta and Cutie Honey are both Koda Kumi songs


----------



## stvlite (Jun 29, 2008)

Apparantly, according to the BB DX main site, you can only upload songs that are copyrighted and contain no profanitys...so no slipknot x(

First you make the song, then you need to find the Jasrac code here: http://www2.jasrac.or.jp/eJwid/main.jsp?trxID=F00100

its easier to search by artist, so enter the artist you want to find in the Artist (???????) column. Then you will need to find the song in the search. Do not worry as it will contain english songs too. Now, along with the name of the song you will see a code like 0X1-9295-9 under the 3rd heading. This is the jasrac code. 

So on your ds, type in the JASRAC code as required, and the Name of Song and Artist. Nintendo will then check the song and make it available for others to download.
Neat, huh?


----------



## Dominator (Jun 29, 2008)

i've made Vivalide tribute song (Guitar four season), with Guitare, bass and violon with the real Song that sound very great.
I foudn an option that send my record to Nintendo forum and server, after that disapear from you card and you can get it when you reconnect to wifi.
That strange i think that send your recor to nintendo server and wai until it validate and add to the official list


Someone have any idea ?


----------



## halomasta (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm so confused right now...has ANYONE gotten this game to work with wifi for M3DS Real or M3 Sakura. If so how did you do it?


----------



## Gokuroro (Jun 29, 2008)

People, the order in the download song listing is the download ranking order of the songs, that's why they keep changing.


----------



## stvlite (Jun 29, 2008)

i think its added to the 200 downloadable songs. so in about a year or so, there could be loads of different ones
it needs to validate it for the JASRAC code, lyrics and other stuff, otherwise it is rejected...

if you take a look at this site, this shows all user submitted songs available
http://banbrodx.half-moon.org/54.html

try and find them on the game


----------



## squall23 (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm having a problem.  I can access the downloads page, I can even "download" a song, but once it's done downloading, the game gets stuck at the game saving screen.

Can anybody help?  I'm using R4 btw.


----------



## Dacvak (Jun 29, 2008)

Ok, the editor in this game is absolutely fscking insane. It's SO intricate! You can even create your own guitar chords.

Seriously... I'm going to make some masterpieces with this game.

Here's an awesome Sonic The Hedgehog medley I made for the first game. Check it out. I'm going to port it over to the new game and make it available as soon as I can.

http://dac.thefathippo.com/Sonic_Medley.mp3

~Dac


----------



## RanmaFreak (Jun 29, 2008)

squall23 said:
			
		

> I'm having a problem.  I can access the downloads page, I can even "download" a song, but once it's done downloading, the game gets stuck at the game saving screen.
> 
> Can anybody help?  I'm using R4 btw.



sometimes it works, but most times it won't for whatever reason. All you can do is reset the game and attempt again. That's the main reason why it took so long for me to get those saves to put up here. I'd say it literally took 3-4 HOURS to manage to get all those songs downloaded 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .


----------



## YodaJM (Jun 29, 2008)

This game rules.
The fact that it has The Final Countdown by Europe makes it the best music game evar! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (R.I.P. Arrested  Development).  
I was actually making it in the first one but never finished, no I don't have to  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Has anyone found any other game music besides Pikmin and Ashleys Song?  VG Music was my favorite in the first one.


Edit: From the link with custom songs already uploaded I found the list of all songs uploaded by Nintendo.  With the help of Google Translate, you can find songs you might like easier.
http://209.85.171.104/translate_c?hl=en&am...oon.org/56.html


----------



## kamigata (Jun 29, 2008)

RanmaFreak said:
			
		

> well, someone requested earlier if someone would post saves with the songs already downloaded, so I have 3 saves from my R4 that I can put up somewhere if anyone wants. I just finished downloading the last song, so if anyone doesn't want to go through with the trouble of downloading every individual song, they can just use my save.
> 
> Anyone want me to post it?
> 
> ...



You're so awsome, thank you so much
Can someone mirror it to rapidshare because it's just too awsome


----------



## seishun (Jun 29, 2008)

Umm can sum1 help me. i have the R4 and i got the game running and everything, but was i supposed to take one of the game saves and change its name to the Rom name of daigasso and then put .SAV at the end. This is whta i did and got it to work. I have tried to download a sng but it always gets stuck and i have to shut the game off and turn it back on. happened twice already. Can sum1 fix this.


----------



## Durran (Jun 30, 2008)

Triforce said:
			
		

> Durran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am almost positive it is #48, since I can read Hiragana I was able to recognize it. I have an idea if you're still having trouble finding it, put this in the search function: ?????

For searching names, press the blue button and then it should be the first search type, just put the characters up there in and you should be able to find it.


----------



## Lupigen (Jun 30, 2008)

Durran said:
			
		

> Triforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ai no uta is now #49. Remember that by default, songs are sorted according to their current download rank, which seems to change every once in a while.


----------



## Celice (Jun 30, 2008)

Unfortunately, those saves containing all downloadable songs doesn't for for my SuperCard ONE.  Gives a different error message when I try to go to main play 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT:  All modes seem to do this as well.

EDIT2:  Aw shit.  I was trying to do the multi-save thing and now the game is completely fucked D:  So they might actually work on the SuperCard ONE.


----------



## AXYPB (Jun 30, 2008)

RanmaFreak said:
			
		

> well, someone requested earlier if someone would post saves with the songs already downloaded, so I have 3 saves from my R4 that I can put up somewhere if anyone wants. I just finished downloading the last song, so if anyone doesn't want to go through with the trouble of downloading every individual song, they can just use my save.
> 
> Anyone want me to post it?
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for these.

As a public service I feel I should post a warning: If you respect yourself at all, do not play #51 on the karaoke mode with the first save.


----------



## Triforce (Jun 30, 2008)

Just played drums to Kylie Minogue's "The Locomotion" on hard mode, lol this game has some hilarious 80's songs


----------



## squall23 (Jun 30, 2008)

Does any other R4 users (or flash card users in general) have the same problem as I do. Where once I download a song, the game gets stuck at the save screen?


----------



## twIstErOId_AmbAs (Jun 30, 2008)

RanmaFreak said:
			
		

> well, someone requested earlier if someone would post saves with the songs already downloaded, so I have 3 saves from my R4 that I can put up somewhere if anyone wants. I just finished downloading the last song, so if anyone doesn't want to go through with the trouble of downloading every individual song, they can just use my save.
> 
> Anyone want me to post it?
> 
> ...


That was quick. Thanks a lot. I'll be downloading them when I get to a computer(I'm on a mobile phone now)
Btw, can someone upload these saves to another host? I never downloaded anything successfully from megaupload, bandwidth full always.


----------



## noodle976 (Jun 30, 2008)

squall23 said:
			
		

> Does any other R4 users (or flash card users in general) have the same problem as I do. Where once I download a song, the game gets stuck at the save screen?


It happens to me sometimes...
I hate it


----------



## stefanc (Jun 30, 2008)

be glad you can download im still stuck with my m3 CF


----------



## Cecil_PL (Jun 30, 2008)

RanmaFreak said:
			
		

> well, someone requested earlier if someone would post saves with the songs already downloaded, so I have 3 saves from my R4 that I can put up somewhere if anyone wants. I just finished downloading the last song, so if anyone doesn't want to go through with the trouble of downloading every individual song, they can just use my save.
> 
> Anyone want me to post it?
> 
> ...


Would it be too much to ask for someone to post which songs are which numbers in which save? Or at least a list of which songs are in each save, I'd do it but I don't know Japanese.


----------



## Yummy (Jun 30, 2008)

I would like to thank *RanmaFreak* for having shared these files as i can now spend more time on playing!


----------



## twIstErOId_AmbAs (Jun 30, 2008)

I think I'm going to write a blank save creator (and a dlc save editor if i can make some sense from the save files)


----------



## AXYPB (Jun 30, 2008)

Take your time with that.  Your name will go down in history if you pull this off.


----------



## gunsharp (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks RanmaFreak for the epic post and upload.


----------



## Yummy (Jun 30, 2008)

AXYPB said:
			
		

> Take your time with that.  Your name will go down in history if you pull this off.



I think so! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






However, it's time for all the Teams to "move their ass" & releasing decent firmware updates fixing this game...


----------



## Lupigen (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm loving yasu right now. First the R4 kernel customizer, now the real bdxtool (The one that came out just now 6/30). I just tried it out, it's an all-in-one program for Daigasso! Band Brothers DX; you can add songs to your custom songs list, extract songs that you created, and best of all (For those of us with a large collection), it serves as a converter for the .bbs files that were used in the first game. I'll guide you through yasu's site, since I know he dislikes it when people directly link to his files.

1) Here is his home page: http://hp.vector.co.jp/authors/VA013928/
2) Click on the E.T.C. link, then the NintendoDS link.
3) Click on the link on the line "? bdxtool(08/06/30 00:30)" to download the latest version
4) Download it and extract the zip file's contents into any directory. The readme is entirely in Japanese, and the program itself is bdxtool.exe

Now for the program itself:
1) Open up the bdxtool.exe file (Luckily the interface is in English for this program)
2) Choose File -> Open SAV
3) Locate your save file and choose it in the window that pops up.
4) Now there should be rows of hyphens (100 of them to be exact), unless you've been creating songs, of course. Click on one of the hyphens to highlight the row.
5) Now the import button should be enabled, click on it, and find the .bbs or .bdx file you want to transfer to that slot.
6) Repeat with any other songs you would like to transfer. If want to extract a song you created, then highlight it and click export to begin that process.
7) When you are done, click File -> Save As SAV to save your new sav file. I suggest making it a slightly different name from the original for now to prevent the new file from overwriting it, you can rename the new file when you have backed up the original.
8) When you start up your game, the songs you just transferred will appear in the main single player game, sorted the same as all of the other songs (Alphabetically)! The songs themselves will be stored in the song creation mode's list. It seems like you can edit, copy, and delete the songs from within the game. The songs I converted from BBS files seemed to keep their quality intact, but I noticed that my star level was reset to one star (I'm not sure of whether or not that was just a fluke).

In case you don't have any bbs or bdx files to test out the program with, here's one to start you out with:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0wm0XBm2qfg (Click "More Info," it's the second RapidShare link)


----------



## nextnomura (Jun 30, 2008)

Is a supercard miniSD can play this game without problem? are there a save fix for supercard miniSD?
sorry, i haven't read all of this thread yet.
thanks.


----------



## YodaJM (Jun 30, 2008)

Well I can no longer connect to the WiFi on my CycloDS Evo.
Is this happening to others?


----------



## Celice (Jun 30, 2008)

Fuck yeah yasu!

If anyone's interested I have loads of BBS files I downloaded for the original game.  They compressed quite well for so many ^^  I forget where I got them though--I think through a link at these forums.

BBS Files


----------



## Lookie401 (Jun 30, 2008)

YodaJM said:
			
		

> Well I can no longer connect to the WiFi on my CycloDS Evo.
> Is this happening to others?


LOL. Same here. Looks like Nintendo finally blocked/banned Yummy's save file uid. :/


----------



## RanmaFreak (Jun 30, 2008)

I guess it's a good thing I managed to grab all those songs when I did, eh?

I'm glad that I finally contributed something, considering I've been lurking for over a year without so much as a post.

Anyways, thanks to Yummy for posting my saves on another file sharing site. I was busy having a fire in my backyard with a few neighbors, relaxing, so I didn't see any requests to do so.


----------



## YodaJM (Jun 30, 2008)

I wasn't using Yummy's save, cause I have a Cyclo, so mine created a different uid one would think.  Probably there is a specific algorithm that the uid's need to fit, which random ones obviously won't likely match.


----------



## Lookie401 (Jun 30, 2008)

Perhaps the latest CycloDS firmware created the SAME uid.


----------



## jagviper (Jun 30, 2008)

I really don't want to read all 5x pages, so is there a fix to make this game work on a M3 Perfect/Lite?


----------



## Lumstar (Jun 30, 2008)

No word on slot 2 cards yet? Oh well. I'll just wait and see.


----------



## stefanc (Jun 30, 2008)

its to bad that there's still no fix but hey its not like we are paying


----------



## Maverick-jin8 (Jun 30, 2008)

Haven't payed attention for awhile... is there a fix for the online downloading (R4)?


----------



## Yummy (Jun 30, 2008)

stefanc said:
			
		

> its to bad that there's still no fix but hey its not like we are paying



I bought it....this is the kind of game which deserves it....


----------



## RayLancer (Jun 30, 2008)

Yummy said:
			
		

> stefanc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't get me wrong, I totally agree with you. But what bugs me is the download limitation. I mean, I know I won't download most of the songs from Nintendo, but what about the custom content? That is what intrigues me the most but the fact that the custom content eats up part of the 100 download limitation saddens me. (I mean, what if another song comes out from a different author thats better than the one I downloaded originally?) But yea, I'll probably still pick this up, maybe next week when I'm at Anime Expo.


----------



## twIstErOId_AmbAs (Jun 30, 2008)

It seems nintendo has finally began checking ids against their database.
Yummy, thank you for uploading the saves to another host.
Um... I think I would need to put some kind of statement in any of my save file related projects (that is, if I actually start working on them) to prevent getting myself into trouble. Nintendo might be able to sue me if I'm not careful enough.


----------



## Spikey (Jun 30, 2008)

RayLancer said:
			
		

> Yummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, there's a separate 100 song counter in the section where you can make your own songs or get them sent from another DS, so it might be possible that there's enough room for 100 songs from Nintendo, and 100 of your own. Otherwise... I'm a bit confused by the two different counters if you can't do that.


----------



## RayLancer (Jun 30, 2008)

SpikeyNDS said:
			
		

> RayLancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whoa, that does interest me. I need to go find out before I buy my copy


----------



## twIstErOId_AmbAs (Jun 30, 2008)

RayLancer said:
			
		

> SpikeyNDS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes you can have 100 downloaded songs plus 100 custom songs.


----------



## RayLancer (Jun 30, 2008)

twIstErOId_AmbAssAdOr said:
			
		

> Yes you can have 100 downloaded songs plus 100 custom songs.



Sorry, last thing for clarification. Do the songs people upload online count as the downloaded songs? (And can you delete custom songs that you get locally or that you create?)


----------



## twIstErOId_AmbAs (Jun 30, 2008)

RayLancer said:
			
		

> twIstErOId_AmbAssAdOr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uploaded songs go into the download list after approved by nintendo. They are treated like other download songs. Don't know what will happen if a better version is submitted afterwards, though.
Custom songs can be traded, edited and deleted.


----------



## RayLancer (Jun 30, 2008)

twIstErOId_AmbAssAdOr said:
			
		

> RayLancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you twIstErOId_AmbAssAdOr for clarifying that. I'm going to keep my eye out next week for the game (I'm pretty impatient about waiting and it'll save me some money off shipping, hopefully 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Tomobobo (Jun 30, 2008)

So what's going on with the WiFi stuff, I can't connect anymore, I get a couple of screens after trying to log in, and it just brings me back to the download songs menu..

Banned Bros?


----------



## twIstErOId_AmbAs (Jun 30, 2008)

Tomobobo said:
			
		

> So what's going on with the WiFi stuff, I can't connect anymore, I get a couple of screens after trying to log in, and it just brings me back to the download songs menu..
> 
> Banned Bros?


*chuckles* Yes nintendo is checking the IDs now.


----------



## Tomobobo (Jun 30, 2008)

Really?  I mean, I'm not trying to doubt you, but are users with the real carts having issues also?  I used a save file from someone that didn't seem to be linked to anyone.  I havn't really been up on reading this topic but my hommie gave me a save file and a "hacked" r4 _dsmenu.dat .  I had to set up my name and everything with it, is it still somehow linked to the person who originally gave it out?

And when you say "IDs" what are you talking about, like, the actual game ID that was linked to the cart from which the rom was dumped?


----------



## kirbycool (Jun 30, 2008)

So I just Used the r4 patch with the fresh saves and its not working online. The game loads fine. But when i go on wifi it connects then disconnects. Whats the problem? Did it stop working or is it only me? I never even got a chance to start....
Help me please. I really want to listen to this radio everyone is talking about.


----------



## twIstErOId_AmbAs (Jun 30, 2008)

The "id" I'm talking about is a 40-byte section in the save file. Each cartridge, as it leaves the factory, has this section set to a unique value. When someone attempt to connect to the server, the server can check this id against its database to ensure the copy is legal.
The save file you're now using is probably created by a cyclods evolution. When the cyclods evolution create a save file for the game, it generates a random id and writes it into the save. It's very unlikely that this random id is a valid one.


----------



## kirbycool (Jun 30, 2008)

Do you think thats my problem? Is wifi working for anyone anymore?


----------



## Dominator (Jun 30, 2008)

yeah mine ID to is blocked, maybe the service is down (i Hope) but apparently not, we have to wait another happy hours or try another save........
I have 67 free slot ramaning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 maybe


I'll try to inject old song with an hex editor


----------



## kirbycool (Jun 30, 2008)

ah i see. Dang Just when i see it's working it breaks again  ._.
Oh well ill just lurk some more i guess untill its fixed (if it gets fixed).

Oh and thanks for all your work dominator


----------



## Narstyle (Jun 30, 2008)

I've given up on the Wi-Fi functions for M3 Real, but i would of loved to try out the wi-fi radio.

Nevertheless, i'd like to request the DLC 1 - 300 in a format of save for the M3. I'm not too sure whether my M3 Real is looking for an 8mb .sav file, or a .0 file.

It still works though.


----------



## concealed identi (Jun 30, 2008)

Is there any way to choose 100 songs from the three .sav files posted up and make a new .sav file out of it? Yasu's program only works with custom songs...



Just to add to the discussion, I don't think we're going to be seeing copy protection this strong with other games, unless this system is streamlined for easy implementation; since Nintendo's dealing with 200+ copywritten songs, they're obviously dealing with a number of different artists, labels, licensing agencies, DRM agreements, etc. So it's not just a case of trying to reduce piracy of a game, but moreso that of music copyrights.


----------



## Mac2492 (Jun 30, 2008)

RanmaFreak said:
			
		

> well, someone requested earlier if someone would post saves with the songs already downloaded, so I have 3 saves from my R4 that I can put up somewhere if anyone wants. I just finished downloading the last song, so if anyone doesn't want to go through with the trouble of downloading every individual song, they can just use my save.
> 
> Anyone want me to post it?
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this!


This may actually be the most efficient way for us to get all the download content. Someone can be the official "save maker". This person will simply download songs in order and post them in save files containing 100 songs each. Save file 1 would contain songs 1-100, save file 2 would contain 101-200, and so on... This is how Ramza has set the saves up, and it is perfect for all practical purposes.

It would be a hassle to upload a new save file every time a new song is uploaded, so I suggest that someone make the save every time 25 or 50 new songs are uploaded. This will provide us with new songs at a very decent rate without being a hassle for the person making the save files.


----------



## Maverick-jin8 (Jun 30, 2008)

Oh wow, thanks for the upload.

But 221 songs? I thought it was only 200? What's up, are they adding more every so often?


----------



## Mac2492 (Jun 30, 2008)

Maverick-jin8 said:
			
		

> Oh wow, thanks for the upload.
> 
> But 221 songs? I thought it was only 200? What's up, are they adding more every so often?



I think user-uploaded songs are counted.


----------



## Dominator (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks,for these save, i Prefere use my save with my score but until I found an issue i use yuor save


----------



## Dominator (Jun 30, 2008)

Ok maybe i found the Id code, this is the only short and issolate code i've found, it doens't like a song or the header






It is located beteween 000c8000 to 000c80f0 But i don't know what i can do with it XD


----------



## coollala (Jun 30, 2008)

I don't think Nintendo got a database for the cartridge's ID, what they do is blocking the IDs with large traffic..
So could someone generate another 8MB save for clarifying this?


----------



## Maverick-jin8 (Jun 30, 2008)

Ok... I got the save but it says something about it being corrupted. Was there some kind of patch released earlier?


----------



## i_Am_Ghost (Jun 30, 2008)

I have compared two cyclods saves, and found where Unique ID stores. (maybe not)


----------



## fkusumot (Jun 30, 2008)

How do you use .bbs files with the first/original DBB game?


----------



## Durran (Jun 30, 2008)

So is it possible to change the hex in the save? This should solve our little problem then..


----------



## Lupigen (Jun 30, 2008)

coollala said:
			
		

> I don't think Nintendo got a database for the cartridge's ID, what they do is blocking the IDs with large traffic..
> So could someone generate another 8MB save for clarifying this?


From what I can tell of the past few posts, the people with their own cyclo-generated saves are no longer able to log-in either, which means that Nintendo's servers are no longer accepting the cyclo's random ids. Being that the code is somewhere around 40 bits, Nintendo wouldn't need much space for a cart ID database, or they could at least have the algorithm used to generate the IDs. I agree with you though that Nintendo must have noticed that one ID was downloading hundreds of songs (From multiple points all around the world, if they're tracking IPs), and sought to block that one (Along with re-activating their validation process). I guess one question for that save-builder idea would be how many downloads it would take before Nintendo would take notice (Assuming that the person downloading the songs dumps their blank save from the cart beforehand, using it for an extra few hundred songs).


----------



## papyrus (Jun 30, 2008)

Well the Edge uses 1mb size of file for their latest firmware update. Can i have problems downloading songs in wifi with that sav file? Can't connect to wifi atm to try dl. Anyone who tried can you confirmed it?


----------



## Durran (Jun 30, 2008)

Hey guys, I was just able to connect to Wi-Fi, before we all get excited now, can anyone else at the moment?


----------



## Dylan (Jun 30, 2008)

Im finding it really really difficult to use in japanese


----------



## Dominator (Jun 30, 2008)

Yasu just released a BBDxtool it can import and export song in .bbs and .bx format  for 


YEAH

http://yasu.rank.nu/yasu/count.cgi?n=bdxto...l0806300030.zip


----------



## squall23 (Jun 30, 2008)

Durran said:
			
		

> Hey guys, I was just able to connect to Wi-Fi, before we all get excited now, can anyone else at the moment?


Nope, that's a big negative on my end.


----------



## Durran (Jun 30, 2008)

Ok here are the steps that I took, I downloaded a hex editor: Hex Editor

After installing the program I proceeded to do this:






I made those two values identical (34), but I suggest you do not choose the same value as it may cause Nintendo to block it again. Those two lines are not beside each other, just scroll through and find them. After that I put the save back and I could connect to Wi-Fi again, hope this helps. I'm off to bed everyone, I'll check up again in 10 hours.

Edit: Shoot, this doesn't work sorry. If you do this some of your songs go missing and even though you may connect, you can not download music. So maybe someone more skilled can edit the specific values that should be edited and it will work that way.


----------



## Dominator (Jun 30, 2008)

that give me 2 slot when i modifief these values, i think this is the prottection yes, that check if the two are the same


----------



## loudwii (Jun 30, 2008)

Hello everybody,

I would like to thanks eveyone who contributed to this topic about this awesome game. It was a pleasure to read it all. I have created a profile becasue i have some questions about BDXtool : 

- How can I extract songs from the first Daigasso in order to import them on DX ? It seems a bit strange but i have the speaker channel and i want to play songs from the first one with it or where can I find those files? I have found some .bbs but not from the gamelist.
- How does Midi to bbs converter works? Is it easier to import news songs with this method ?
- Is it possible to extract songs from the gba cartridge of requested songs too?
- Does anyone have a save file with .bbs imported on it ?

THX


----------



## Dominator (Jun 30, 2008)

Welcome to gbatemp!!! (no cubcake sorry XD)


-extract yuor song from the first save of Daigaisso, but you can only see you created song. link with a lot of BBS (and bbs from the first!!!! http://rapidshare.com/files/125982900/BBS__DAT.rar.html
- I dont' know, nerver try
-Nop
-I'm working on it, bit its very easy to import bbs wth the tool


----------



## loudwii (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks a lot for your answers Dominator !

I well test that tonight but it's sad that we can't extract Nintendo songs from the first one, it would have been excellent to play them on the channel speaker. One more thing because I can't remember about it : is it possible to edit songs from nintendo in Daigasso 1 in order to save them as custom tracks or are they locked ?


----------



## Dominator (Jun 30, 2008)

For everybody, I modified the Id with an Hex editor (The ID  that I_AM_Ghost found), but nothing, i cant' conncet
I've modfied four values..... but nothing


----------



## stvlite (Jun 30, 2008)

yeah, i cannot connect anymore either...damn!!!
i was about to upload my version of THE NURSE by the white stripes.
is there a way to fix this problem?


----------



## littlestevie (Jun 30, 2008)

ok im a little lost here, what menu are the downloaded songs in?

im using the saves that were posted here but i cant find them


----------



## Dominator (Jun 30, 2008)

yes, team cyclops must modifed the value again, because it is not random at this time all fresh save are the same ID (if where I look is the ID)


----------



## stvlite (Jun 30, 2008)

but the same thing would happen, wouldn't it, even if it was modified a million times...
maybe if there was a way to make, like an id generator...


----------



## Dominator (Jun 30, 2008)

yes , the only way is to create an ID generator that can patch your save when it is blocked

after we can get it run drectly on NDS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 XD

but to probleme remaning
-we have to found the factory Id generator
- IF we get to many ID that can make people with the real cartridge will be block
maybe nintendo stop  checking ID when teye noticed we bypass it


----------



## stvlite (Jun 30, 2008)

sounds like our only hope at this stage. if there was a way to patch it with an id generator then we'd be problem free. is it possible????


ps: the factory what?


----------



## fkusumot (Jun 30, 2008)

dominator said:
			
		

> yes , the only way is to create an ID generator that can patch your save when it is blocked
> 
> after we can get it run drectly on NDS
> 
> ...



I kind of doubt that. Nintendo is paying a fee to JASRAC for every song downloaded. Each download from a copied ROM is taking money out of their pocket. The more likely event, if Nintendo feels it is getting too expensive, will be to shut down the service (IMHO).


----------



## darrenwongster (Jun 30, 2008)

Just went live on an original cartridge and realized the DL count is now at 230 (previously at 221)

I am waiting for Rudolp to update his backup tool. I have tried his current version and also SavSender/SavReceiver but still no success in dumping either the game rom or my save file.


----------



## tiong (Jun 30, 2008)

Has anyone got the game running on a DS-Xtreme?


----------



## twIstErOId_AmbAs (Jun 30, 2008)

The uid is stored in the save file at offset 007E0000~007E0027 AND 007F0000~007F0027. These 2 sections have the same values.

Here's my empty save creator:
http://rapidshare.com/files/126066021/savcreate.zip.html
Made by VisualBasic 6. Interface is simple enough, no user manual needed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Use at your own risk.
And here's something I must state:
*THIS TOOL IS FOR RESEARCH PURPOSE ONLY. DO NOT USE THIS TOOL TO PLAY PIRATED ROM COPIES OR VIOLATE COPYRIGHT IN ANY WAY.*


----------



## stvlite (Jun 30, 2008)

so does the uid need to be modified or what???


----------



## Dominator (Jun 30, 2008)

Omg that work, save generate random ID that work

nextstep its patch existing save...... does it is possible ?


----------



## stvlite (Jun 30, 2008)

you could try it
FINGERS CROSSED!!!


----------



## twIstErOId_AmbAs (Jun 30, 2008)

dominator said:
			
		

> Omg that work, save generate random ID that work
> 
> nextstep its patch existing save...... does it is possible ?


I don't know, haven't looked into the saves yet.


----------



## raulpica (Jun 30, 2008)

Yesterday I downloaded 5 songs... But now it doesn't let me connect, and I've already tried to edit my serial in the .sav...

Nintendo's banning IDs this fast?


----------



## Dominator (Jun 30, 2008)

GReats  WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     thanks you

twIstErOId_AmbAssAdOr greats work, I generate a save for testing, open it and take the two pack of values then past it with an hex-edirotr in my old save and i'(m able to THATdownload again..

So when Nintend blok the ID gain (appear each 12 hour) I have just to generate a save and switch the ID 


WOOWWO i dont' have the skill to make a GUI  for this  can you make it ? for testing purpose only not worry


----------



## Dominator (Jun 30, 2008)

Error 3111 when i try to download 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i think the game check your Old Song ID and test if that work if it not

Disconected........... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






with a fresh save file creatd by your save generator error 3111 too......


----------



## arange (Jun 30, 2008)

tried out the generator, connects to wifi but when i try to download i get error code 31111
checked google but no answers

songlist up to 236 now btw..


----------



## zhjiawei (Jun 30, 2008)

HI,everyone. i have made a wii wad of Daigasso! Band Brothers D Speaker Channel and freeregion it.
before uploading,i want to make a test.
can anyone help?


----------



## raulpica (Jun 30, 2008)

Hey guys... Something REALLY strange just happened.

I had 5 songs downloaded on my save... Then I saw I was banned from WiFi, and changed the unique id. Still doesn't connect... Nevermind... I want to play some of the songs I've downloaded and...

They got changed to a strange song that ends with a 2 in its name. EVERY one of them.

It's Nintendo's idea of "Hey, we know you've got a flashcart!"?


----------



## Dominator (Jun 30, 2008)

i can connect when i change my ID but no download (error message after validate two blu button

YEs changin ID make all downloaded song useless, (not 2 after the name) but all time the same song..............


----------



## Ferrariman (Jun 30, 2008)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Hey guys... Something REALLY strange just happened.
> 
> I had 5 songs downloaded on my save... Then I saw I was banned from WiFi, and changed the unique id. Still doesn't connect... Nevermind... I want to play some of the songs I've downloaded and...
> 
> ...


Oh, shit, this can't be good. But, it will be cracked


----------



## arange (Jun 30, 2008)

i think you might have did something extra when editing the ID, i changed mine to test the generator and all my songs are fine, just the error 31111
at least we have the first 200+ songs on sav file so every song is playable, just need to change up the saves (and then i'll know which ones i want to keep on my real cart when i get it next month when i go to japan


----------



## stvlite (Jun 30, 2008)

odd, my songs are all okay.
so after it says (Do you want to connect to wifi), then it says connecting to wifi. then a message comes up. (NOT AN ERROR MESSAGE) and it says disconnecting from wifi, then says disconnected...  i dont know what it says. does anybody know??


----------



## Dominator (Jun 30, 2008)

Do you try to play yuor donloaded songs ?

The error 31111 it is maybe the nintendo server down, so i wait


----------



## arange (Jun 30, 2008)

i'm assuming you dont know how to write japanese, so a screenshot might help..


----------



## stvlite (Jun 30, 2008)

yeah, the songs i downloaded before the id was banned work.
screenshot:







can someone translate this???


----------



## Dominator (Jun 30, 2008)

so maybe is the nintendo server that off ? someone with the real cartdige download sng right now ?


----------



## raulpica (Jun 30, 2008)

Odd, let's hope it was an isolated case.

I'll try later with a fresh serial, maybe it's only that the servers are down, or something.


----------



## Triforce (Jun 30, 2008)

zhjiawei said:
			
		

> HI,everyone. i have made a wii wad of Daigasso! Band Brothers D Speaker Channel and freeregion it.
> before uploading,i want to make a test.
> can anyone help?



Great news, what kind of test do you need done?


----------



## littlestevie (Jun 30, 2008)

a note to m3 users..... Sakura will pick up all the custom songs in the 8Mbyte file where as M3 3.8 system wont....


----------



## Ferrariman (Jun 30, 2008)

dominator said:
			
		

> Do you try to play yuor donloaded songs ?
> 
> The error 31111 it is maybe the nintendo server down, so i wait







You may be right


----------



## Dominator (Jun 30, 2008)

or it is "you play on a flashacard asshole, you will be disconected bye bye 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "


----------



## Dominator (Jun 30, 2008)

STvlite, i don't stuck here with my New id, maybe you change wron offset serie, i stuck after i clikc on the soong i wants dwnload



sorry for double post


----------



## zhjiawei (Jun 30, 2008)

i'll give him a wad file,if he installed successfully.i will unveil the wad file.
anyone volunteer,please PM me.


----------



## Ferrariman (Jun 30, 2008)

Two security features in one game, holy man.


----------



## stvlite (Jun 30, 2008)

updated my last post with screenshot
this happens for wi-fi radio, but strangely, i can rate songs over wifi O_O

and sorry guys, i know nothing about hex editor...


----------



## Ferrariman (Jun 30, 2008)

stvlite said:
			
		

> updated my last post with screenshot
> this happens for wi-fi radio, but strangely, i can rate songs over wifi O_O
> 
> ferrariman that link doesnt work...
> and sorry guys, i know nothing about hex editor...


No its a screen shot of a error code, lol


----------



## arange (Jun 30, 2008)

stvlite said:
			
		

> yeah, the songs i downloaded before the id was banned work.
> screenshot:
> 
> 
> ...




says you cant use the download function anymore


----------



## darrenwongster (Jun 30, 2008)

dominator said:
			
		

> so maybe is the nintendo server that off ? someone with the real cartdige download sng right now ?




Nitendo servers are online,  cos I am still able to DL from an original cartridge


----------



## Celice (Jun 30, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> How do you use .bbs files with the first/original DBB game?


It modified the original's eight slots for custom songs through something called BBSTool, if memory serves.  I only got it to work once, and then I couldn't get any new saves.

Personally, I prefer the BBS over the WiFi.  You can convert MIDIs, and there's already music created.  I didn't buy the first for the sole reason of commercial music--in all truth, I bought it to play video game music.  BBS allows me to take that further; Dragon Quest, Fire Emblem, Mario, Zelda, and the like.

Apparently the BBS files I uploaded included the original Daigasso! musics as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's too bad it's kinda getting ignored though :/



Too bad SuperCard is still fucking up on saves.  Custom songs never work right--I make a simple song going up five octaves, and I get seven songs titled whatever I made, six of them the first song with no instruments >.>  So I still can't check out any of it.

EDIT:  I give up.  SuperCard apparently is hiding a save somewhere where I don't see it.  I've deleted, manually overwritten everything, and tried making the game create its own crashing save file, but nothing works.  It seems there is an invisible file I'm loading now >.>


----------



## Rock Howard (Jun 30, 2008)

twIstErOId_AmbAssAdOr said:
			
		

> The uid is stored in the save file at offset 007E0000~007E0027 AND 007F0000~007F0027. These 2 sections have the same values.
> 
> Here's my empty save creator:
> http://rapidshare.com/files/126066021/savcreate.zip.html
> ...


Please help me! I wanted to create a save file (i have M3 lite), so I converted my old one from .dat to .sav (R4/M3 Simply) first. Then I used your program, and it gave me 8 mb .sav file. Now if I want to convert it back to .dat using shunyweb it says after 2 minutes of loading that download has failed. Am i doing it wrong?


----------



## stvlite (Jun 30, 2008)

arange said:
			
		

> says you cant use the download function anymore


how lovely  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







so hows the uid generator going? or did that fail as well?

...damn you nintendo! damn yhoooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## twIstErOId_AmbAs (Jun 30, 2008)

My save generator simply creates a empty 8mbyte file and fill the uid part with random values. It's quite natural it doesn't pass.
Rock Howard, as far as i know m3 cards don't support 8mbyte saves.


----------



## Triforce (Jun 30, 2008)

Speaker Channel works fine on PAL Wii with a region free wad and CycloDS to connect to the Wii.

It's sooooo cool i just played Ghost Busters on drums on the Wii. lmao i'm so glad the Speaker Channel works


----------



## Rock Howard (Jun 30, 2008)

twIstErOId_AmbAssAdOr said:
			
		

> My save generator simply creates a empty 8mbyte file and fill the uid part with random values. It's quite natural it doesn't pass.
> Rock Howard, as far as i know m3 cards don't support 8mbyte saves.


So, there is no way I can play the game normally before an update comes? Kuso, M3 team doesn't seem to be going to release a new firmware... Anyway, this game deserves every of 50 dollars it costs, I'm going to buy it as soon as possible.


----------



## twIstErOId_AmbAs (Jun 30, 2008)

Rock Howard said:
			
		

> twIstErOId_AmbAssAdOr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with you. Every sentence, that is :-p


----------



## Yummy (Jun 30, 2008)

It a real pity!


But as i've said, this game is worth buying....So you know what to do!


----------



## littlestevie (Jun 30, 2008)

Rock Howard said:
			
		

> twIstErOId_AmbAssAdOr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if you have a real yes otherwise not that i know of


----------



## Triforce (Jun 30, 2008)

Some pictures of the Speaker Channel running on my PAL Wii, thats me connected with CycloDS Evolution

Speaker Channel makes some of the instruments sound so much better! best Wii< >DS connectivity yet


----------



## zhjiawei (Jun 30, 2008)

hi,everyone.
since test was finished successflly,i've uploaded it to mediafire.Thenyou guys could download faster.

here is the download: removed. if you want that, pm me.

please don't delete readme.txt in rar when you share it to other sites,thanks.
if you like this game,please buy the origin game,let's support the producer.


----------



## arange (Jun 30, 2008)

anyone test for ntsc and slot 2 cards? (if its anything like pokemon i have a feeling it's going to fail :/)


----------



## Narstyle (Jun 30, 2008)

zhjiawei said:
			
		

> hi,everyone.
> since test was finished successflly,i've uploaded it to mediafire.Thenyou guys could download faster.
> here is the download:click.
> 
> ...



Like to explain what this is? I'd rather not download a random file from mediafire without knowledge of this "test" or what is so successful about it.

Also; more M3 Real news please. If someone has managed to get DBBDX working on Sakura, with saving working fine, please inform me. As far as i know, i can't get it to work on anything apart from 3.8


And if nothing comes about, being a fully working solution, i'll go out of "Donate" £30 for "Another" copy of the game.


----------



## Triforce (Jun 30, 2008)

Guys you should edit your posts now and remove the link to the channel!
GBAtemp does not allow sharing warez on the forum, if an admin sees it they may ban you from the site.


----------



## zhjiawei (Jun 30, 2008)

i mean that the WII Speaker Channel has been test successfully.
sorry misleading you.


----------



## AXYPB (Jun 30, 2008)

I have an idea.  Since it's established that the M3 Real has no problem with save files upwards of 8MB, would it be possible to create an even larger save with more custom songs?


----------



## Dominator (Jun 30, 2008)

I have a save file with 100 dl song and 100 recorded song but when i open it with a hex-editor there are plenty of space free so i think this is nintendo who wants to force customer to buy another game XD


----------



## littlestevie (Jun 30, 2008)

Hinara said:
			
		

> zhjiawei said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have it running on sakura and saving works just not 100% (i find the profile doesnt save correctly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but all my scores saved perfectly


----------



## Kiko7777777 (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm having a problem using the DS_MENU.DAT file that was Dominator had so nicely provided. I replaced my old file with that one, but when I turn on my DS and try to start the R4, it says that the hardware is broken/wrong. I'm using R4DS kernel version 1.18, and Im using a Chinese R4. Could someone please help me with this problem? Thanks.....


----------



## arange (Jun 30, 2008)

dominator said:
			
		

> I have a save file with 100 dl song and 100 recorded song but when i open it with a hex-editor there are plenty of space free so i think this is nintendo who wants to force customer to buy another game XD




remeber that theres also 100 song slots for edit data

having a supercard is nice.. the 230 official songs from nintendo and then i can use my real cart to download all the new edits

if 3 ppl with 3 different saves play multi, you can choose from all the songs (you take turns choosing songs from your own selection)


----------



## Dacvak (Jun 30, 2008)

Ok, so let's have a recap for those of you just joining in:

Everyone here is currently banned from WiFi (and if you're not post your current gamesave specs). An invalid UID give the user the 31119 error.

Does the Speaker Channel wad actually work for people? Would someone like to offer a link to (possibly ANOTHER forum) where we can download it?

Post any other relavent information for people just joining in.

~Dac


----------



## FierceDeityLink1 (Jun 30, 2008)

arange said:
			
		

> anyone test for ntsc and slot 2 cards? (if its anything like pokemon i have a feeling it's going to fail :/)


The game doesn't start on my EZFlash IV because of the new save type.  I didn't try any of the saves in this thread because I'm assuming they are incompatible.  Time to upgrade?


----------



## Triforce (Jun 30, 2008)

Dacvak said:
			
		

> Does the Speaker Channel wad actually work for people? Would someone like to offer a link to (possibly ANOTHER forum) where we can download it?
> 
> Post any other relavent information for people just joining in.
> 
> ~Dac


Works fine for me, proof in the link below:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?s=&showto...t&p=1244115

I'm running 3.2E btw, doubt it makes a difference though.


----------



## Dacvak (Jun 30, 2008)

Can anyone post a direct link to the Yasu bbs converter software?

That previous link didn't work.

~Dac


----------



## Dominator (Jun 30, 2008)

I'll compare all save work on wifi and all save doens't work on wifi, i'll make a board with all ID we have, ID that actually work (1 from me) Id that  worked but don't work now (a lot of) AND ID that never work but let you connect and give the error 3111 when you downloading song (all save created by the save creator)

Maybe i Found the error...


the link to yasu bds tool
http://yasu.rank.nu/yasu/count.cgi?n=bdxto...l0806300030.zip


----------



## Yummy (Jun 30, 2008)

dominator said:
			
		

> I'll compare all save work on wifi and all save doens't work on wifi, i'll make a board with all ID we have, ID that actually work (1 from me) Id that  worked but don't work now (a lot of) AND ID that never work but let you connect and give the error 3111 when you downloading song (all save created by the save creator)




If i understand what you said, you have one save which fully works?

How did you do that?


----------



## Dominator (Jun 30, 2008)

my fisrt cyclo save with modifed ID work (i don't know how but its work, maybe tomorow theye got be banned)


----------



## Yummy (Jun 30, 2008)

No, i don't think so as you are the only one with a working one.....


But why especially this one? have you modified something on it?


----------



## RayLancer (Jun 30, 2008)

I hope you guys keep updating the save files with the downloaded songs. I already have like 3 DBBDX games on my cart named (DBBDX Vol 1, etc). Not sure what I'll download for the actual game when I buy it.


----------



## Mac2492 (Jun 30, 2008)

RayLancer said:
			
		

> I hope you guys keep updating the save files with the downloaded songs. I already have like 3 DBBDX games on my cart named (DBBDX Vol 1, etc). Not sure what I'll download for the actual game when I buy it.


If I am ever able to download songs, I'll keep us updated with save files. However, I have yet to download a single song. With the save creator, I was at least able to connect to the server. This means that I'll probably be able to download songs once we get some working saves. The songs will be downloaded in order (1-100) and song numbers will correspond to the numbers in the song list. I'll probably update every time new songs are updated, since I'm obsessive like that. >,>...

Also, you don't need to have three copies of the game. That's just wasting space. Just keep the save files somewhere and rename/move them with a homebrew application. I use DSOrganize, and my setup works perfectly. I get 221 songs while only using up 24 MB for extra files. (I COULD rename the files instead of recopying them over and over, but that's too risky for me. I'd rather use an extra 8 MB than risk losing 100 songs!)


P.S. I'm going to import this game. 50 dollars is well worth it when you factor in the download content. There were 224 songs yesterday. Today, there are 241. The song count is going up unbelievable fast.
Song List
I suggest you guys import this game as well, even if you plan on bypassing the download limit. It's better to give Nintendo 50 dollars and cheat their system than it is to cheat their system and pay nothing!


----------



## Dominator (Jun 30, 2008)

yes i open it with an hex editor and put an id of save i've generated with twisted save/is generator; Itd dont work for a lot of save but this work fot it

Bu just now my save is banned too, we have to find a way to bypass the savechecking....

I'll receive my copy friday i hope.


----------



## Yummy (Jun 30, 2008)

you're lucky as i don't know for mine....except that it has been sent!


----------



## JaySee (Jun 30, 2008)

Triforce said:
			
		

> Dacvak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For some reason the speaker channel is not working for me. I see the channel, but when i start it, it just sends me back to the main wii menu. im on 3.2U with wiikey. I also have an R4 running 1.18 with hacked ds_menu.dat


----------



## Triforce (Jun 30, 2008)

JaySee said:
			
		

> Triforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are the first person to come forward and say they tested it on an NTSC-U Wii. Maybe you should uninstall it and region patch the wad to NTSC-U and then install it again. Mine works fine without patching it i just used the region free wad on a PAL Wii. My Wii isn't modded btw but that shouldn't make any difference.

EDIT: Also i doubt the DS< >Wii connectivity will work with an R4, i haven't bothered to try it with mine as the CycloDS is connecting just fine.


----------



## JaySee (Jun 30, 2008)

Triforce said:
			
		

> JaySee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is there any way you can test it with your R4 so we can see if its a problem with the R4?


----------



## jabjab (Jun 30, 2008)

bit confused by this, there were 3 saves uploaded earlier for 1-100,101-200, 201-  but whats actually in these saves?
surely not the actual songs? 8mb for 100 songs seems tiny? 
references to songs to unlock within the game? references to freely download them?
heck i dunno


----------



## stvlite (Jun 30, 2008)

dominator said:
			
		

> yes i open it with an hex editor and put an id of save i've generated with twisted save/is generator; Itd dont work for a lot of save but this work fot it
> 
> Bu just now my save is banned too, we have to find a way to *bypass the savechecking....*
> 
> I'll receive my copy friday i hope.



thats sounds inCREDIBLY difficult, dominator. but if you find a way to bypass the security, you will be known as a god.


----------



## squall23 (Jun 30, 2008)

jabjab said:
			
		

> bit confused by this, there were 3 saves uploaded earlier for 1-100,101-200, 201-  but whats actually in these saves?
> surely not the actual songs? 8mb for 100 songs seems tiny?
> references to songs to unlock within the game? references to freely download them?
> heck i dunno


The songs are basically just midis.  So they're that small.  Heck, even after 100 downloaded songs, you can have 100 custom songs.


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 30, 2008)

twIstErOId_AmbAssAdOr said:
			
		

> The uid is stored in the save file at offset 007E0000~007E0027 AND 007F0000~007F0027. These 2 sections have the same values.
> 
> Here's my empty save creator:
> http://rapidshare.com/files/126066021/savcreate.zip.html
> ...



This doesn't work for me, I'm on 64bit Vista which is probably why.

Is that tool all I need to play this game? I don't feel like reading all 60 pages of this thread...


----------



## Lupigen (Jun 30, 2008)

Here's my post from a few pages back again, regarding yasu's bdxtool, since it seems like it was lost in the shuffle:

<!--quoteo--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE</div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->I'm loving yasu right now. First the R4 kernel customizer, now the real bdxtool (The one that came out just now 6/30). I just tried it out, it's an all-in-one program for Daigasso! Band Brothers DX; you can add songs to your custom songs list, extract songs that you created, and best of all (For those of us with a large collection), it serves as a converter for the .bbs files that were used in the first game. I'll guide you through yasu's site, since I know he dislikes it when people directly link to his files.

1) Here is his home page: <a href="http://hp.vector.co.jp/authors/VA013928/" target="_blank">http://hp.vector.co.jp/authors/VA013928/</a>
2) Click on the E.T.C. link, then the NintendoDS link.
3) Click on the link on the line "◇ bdxtool(08/06/30 00:30)" to download the latest version
4) Download it and extract the zip file's contents into any directory. The readme is entirely in Japanese, and the program itself is bdxtool.exe

Now for the program itself:
1) Open up the bdxtool.exe file (Luckily the interface is in English for this program)
2) Choose File -> Open SAV
3) Locate your save file and choose it in the window that pops up.
4) Now there should be rows of hyphens (100 of them to be exact), unless you've been creating songs, of course. Click on one of the hyphens to highlight the row.
5) Now the import button should be enabled, click on it, and find the .bbs or .bdx file you want to transfer to that slot.
6) Repeat with any other songs you would like to transfer. If want to extract a song you created, then highlight it and click export to begin that process.
7) When you are done, click File -> Save As SAV to save your new sav file. I suggest making it a slightly different name from the original for now to prevent the new file from overwriting it, you can rename the new file when you have backed up the original.
8) When you start up your game, the songs you just transferred will appear in the main single player game, sorted the same as all of the other songs (Alphabetically)! The songs themselves will be stored in the song creation mode's list. It seems like you can edit, copy, and delete the songs from within the game. The songs I converted from BBS files seemed to keep their quality intact, but I noticed that my star level was reset to one star (Probably just a fluke).

In case you don't have any bbs or bdx files to test out the program with, here's one to start you out with:
<a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0wm0XBm2qfg" target="_blank">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0wm0XBm2qfg</a> (Click "More Info," it's the second RapidShare link)<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

Also, for any future save builders, here's a list of the 221 songs that have already been put into Ranma's save file (The numbers are their current rankings, which can change at any time):


Spoiler



1	ざんこくなてんしのテーゼ
2	なつまつり
3	そばにいるね
4	アゲハちょう
5	あいうた
6	ルパンさんせいのテーマ’７８
7	カルマ
8	にじ
9	みかづき
10	ハレはレユカイ
11	そうせいのアクエリオン
12	そばかす
13	きぶんじょうじょう↑↑
14	ＣＨＥ．Ｒ．ＲＹ
15	ちいさなこいのうた
16	ＬＯＶＥＲＳ　ＡＧＡＩＮ
17	じゅんれんか
18	さくら
19	ぎんがてつどう９９９
20	きみをのせて
21	ＣＨＡ−ＬＡ　ＨＥＡＤ−ＣＨＡ−ＬＡ
22	まけないで
23	そらふね（そらふね）
24	ＴＳＵＮＡＭＩ
25	ＴＯＭＯＲＲＯＷ　ＮＥＶＥＲ　ＫＮＯＷＳ
26	ＧＥＴ　ＷＩＬＤ
27	ＦＬＡＶＯＲ　ＯＦ　ＬＩＦＥ
28	ふるはたにんざぶろうＢＧＭ
29	ＬＯＶＥ　ＰＨＡＮＴＯＭ
30	ハネウマライダー
31	なついろ
32	となりのトトロ
33	ろまんひこう
34	ＡＭ１１：００
35	よぞらノムコウ
36	ひとみをとじて
37	ゆきのはな
38	うちゅうせんかんヤマト
39	ＫＩＳＳして
40	しまうた
41	なんども
42	じょうねつたいりく
43	どんなときも。
44	ＩＧＮＩＴＥＤ−イグナイテッド−
45	フレンズ
46	ＴＲＡＩＮ−ＴＲＡＩＮ
47	キューティーハニー
48	あいのうた
49	ペガサスふぁんたじい
50	ちじょうのほし
51	ＴＩＭＥ　ＧＯＥＳ　ＢＹ
52	ＬＯＶＥ　ＬＯＶＥ　ＬＯＶＥ
53	あいをとりもどせ！！
54	ルージュのでんごん
55	たいせつなもの
56	ＲＥＡＬ　ＦＡＣＥ
57	せかいはそれをあいとよぶんだぜ
58	Ｍ
59	らいおんハート
60	ＨＯＮＥＹ
61	せかいじゅうのだれよりきっと
62	がらすのしょうねん
63	ドラえもんのうた
64	ＨＥＬＬＯ，ＡＧＡＩＮ〜むかしからあるばしょ〜
65	ＲＵＮＮＥＲ
66	ＤＩＡＭＯＮＤＳ
67	ムーンライトでんせつ
68	いほうじん
69	ＭＡＲＩＯＮＥＴＴＥ
70	エキセントリックしょうねんボウイのテーマ
71	ＪＵＰＩＴＥＲ
72	ＥＶＥＲＹＴＨＩＮＧ
73	ＣＡＮ　ＹＯＵ　ＫＥＥＰ　Ａ　ＳＥＣＲＥＴ？
74	ココロのちず
75	あのかみヒコーキくもりぞらわって
76	かぶきちょうのじょおう
77	もらいなき
78	うるせいやつらのテーマ
79	ＳＯＮＧ　ＯＦ　ＡＳＨＬＥＹ（さわるメイドインワリオ）
80	ＣＡＴ’Ｓ　ＥＹＥ
81	Ｉ　ＬＯＶＥ　ＹＯＵ
82	だいめいわく
83	とべ！ガンダム
84	リルラリルハ
85	マジンガーＺ
86	ＯＮＥ　ＮＩＧＨＴ　ＣＡＲＮＩＶＡＬ
87	はじめてのチュウ
88	あまぎごえ
89	ＳＴＡＮＤ　ＢＹ　ＭＥ
90	ボーイフレンド
91	ＹＡＨ　ＹＡＨ　ＹＡＨ
92	ゆずれないねがい
93	ロマンスのかみさま
94	おどるポンポコリン
95	いつもなんどでも
96	２おく４せんまんのひとみ
97	なみのりジョニー
98	ＳＵＭＭＥＲ
99	ＭＹ　ＲＥＶＯＬＵＴＩＯＮ
100	ドラマチック
101	ラブ・ストーリーはとつぜんに
102	ＳＨＡＫＥ
103	こころえ
104	ＶＡＬＥＮＴＩ
105	ガッツだぜ！！
106	アナタボシ
107	はる〜ＳＰＲＩＮＧ〜
108	ゆうわく
109	おくることば
110	しまんちゅぬたから
111	ＬＡ・ＬＡ・ＬＡ　ＬＯＶＥ　ＳＯＮＧ
112	サザエさん
113	たいようにほえろのテーマ
114	タイミング
115	ＥＳＣＡＰＥ
116	ももいろかたおもい
117	かわのながれのように
118	ＤＥＰＥＮＤ　ＯＮ　ＹＯＵ
119	ひととしてじくがぶれている
120	であったころのように
121	ＨＩＧＨＷＡＹ　ＳＴＡＲ
122	ＭＥＲＲＹ　ＣＨＲＩＳＴＭＡＳ　ＭＲ．ＬＡＷＲＥＮＣＥ
123	ジュリアにはあとぶれいく
124	おおきなふるどけい
125	いますぐＫＩＳＳ　ＭＥ
126	デビルマンのうた
127	あおいさんごしょう
128	ガッチャマンのうた
130	ＬＡＳＴ　ＣＨＲＩＳＴＭＡＳ
131	ほしぞらのディスタンス
132	サボテンのはな
133	ＳＡＹ　ＹＥＳ
134	イージュー★ライダー
135	せかいでいちばんあついなつ
136	くちばしにチェリー
137	パラダイスぎんが
138	アララのじゅもん
139	ＡＭＢＩＴＩＯＵＳ　ＪＡＰＡＮ！
140	クリスマス・イブ
141	チャンピオン
142	ぼくたちのゆくえ
143	かざりじゃないのよなみだは
144	ＳＰＡＲＫ
145	まつわ
146	ＬＯＶＥ　２０００
147	ＦＥＥＬ　ＬＩＫＥ　ＤＡＮＣＥ
148	バビル２せい
149	ワインレッドのこころ
150	かめんぶとうかい
151	ＳＷＥＥＴ　ＭＥＭＯＲＩＥＳ
152	ゆめみるしょうじょじゃいられない
153	ＭＹ　ＳＷＥＥＴ　ＤＡＲＬＩＮ’
154	すべてがぼくのちからになる！
155	ザ☆ピ〜ス！
156	ＡＲＯＵＮＤ　ＴＨＥ　ＷＯＲＬＤ
157	はじめてきみとしゃべった
158	ギンギラギンにさりげなく
159	タイガー＆ドラゴン
160	ＧＨＯＳＴ　ＢＵＳＴＥＲＳ（ＧＨＯＳＴ　ＢＵＳＴＥＲＳより）
161	ｆｆ（フォルティシモ）
162	ひょっこりひょうたんじま
163	Ｙ　Ｍ　Ｃ　Ａ
164	キャンディ・キャンディ
165	ペッパーけいぶ
166	ふたりのアカボシ
167	ＣＯＭＥ　ＡＧＡＩＮ
168	ＴＨＥ　ＦＩＮＡＬ　ＣＯＵＮＴＤＯＷＮ
169	ＷＩＮＧＳ　ＯＦ　ＷＯＲＤＳ
170	アイネ・クライネ・ナハトムジーク　１がくしょう
171	うみのトリトン
172	メロディー
173	セーラーふくをぬがさないで
174	ＤＡＹＤＲＥＡＭ　ＢＥＬＩＥＶＥＲ
175	ウィリアム・テルじょきょく
176	ハッピーサマーウェディング
177	きいろいバカンス
178	ＭＹ　ＧＩＦＴ　ＴＯ　ＹＯＵ
179	だきしめてＴＯＮＩＧＨＴ
180	わたしがオバさんになっても
181	ゆめしばい
182	あ〜よかった
183	せいぶけいさつメインテーマ
184	よろこびのうた　こうきょうきょくだい９ばん
186	ラデツキーこうしんきょく
187	まじょっこメグちゃん
189	きたさかば
190	タイガーマスク
191	ジムノペディ
192	ＡＬＩ　ＢＯＭＢＡＹＥ（ＴＨＥ　ＧＲＥＡＴＥＳＴより）
194	ＧＯＮＮＡ　ＦＬＹ　ＮＯＷ（ＲＯＣＫＹより）
195	イミテイション・ゴールド
196	ＤＥＪＡＶＵ
197	ＭＥＳＳＡＧＥ
198	ミニハムずのあいのうた
199	ＢＲＥＡＫ　ＯＵＴ！
201	くるみわりにんぎょう　はなのワルツ
202	けっこんこうしんきょく
203	ＴＷＯ　ＡＳ　ＯＮＥ
204	ＲＩＤＥ　ＯＮ　ＳＨＯＯＴＩＮＧ　ＳＴＡＲ
205	ＲＥＤ　ＡＮＧＥＬ
206	ＴＨＥ　ＬＯＣＯ　ＭＯＴＩＯＮ
208	ＷＨＥＮ　ＹＯＵ　ＷＩＳＨ　ＵＰＯＮ　Ａ　ＳＴＡＲ（ＰＩＮＯＣＣＨＩＯより）
209	ＳＡＴＵＲＤＡＹ　ＮＩＧＨＴ
210	Ａ　Ｂ　Ｃ
211	はこねはちりのはんじろう
212	なにわぶしだよじんせいは
213	ぐんたいこうしんきょく
215	ＥＮＴＥＲ　ＴＨＥ　ＤＲＡＧＯＮ
216	なぎさのはいからにんぎよ
218	めまい
219	ＢＲＥＡＫＴＨＲＯＵＧＨ
223	こんやはＨＥＡＲＴＹ　ＰＡＲＴＹ
224	ビーチタイム
225	ＤＥＡＲ　ＦＲＩＥＮＤ
229	うたびと
230	ＳＯＯＮ　ＪＥＯＮＧ（げんきょく）
232	どしゃぶりのあめのなかで
234	こんれいのがっしょう
235	かわらないこと〜ＳＩＮＣＥ　１９７６〜
236	ＴＨＥ　ＰＯＷＥＲ　ＯＦ　ＬＯＶＥ
237	ＬＩＦＥＴＩＭＥ　ＬＯＶＥ



And here are the 20 songs that have been added since those save files were created:


Spoiler



129	ロトのテーマ
185	こうやをいく
188	ＰＯＬＬＹＡＮＮＡ（Ｉ　ＢＥＬＩＥＶＥ　ＩＮ　ＹＯＵ）
193	かぜのとおりみち
200	リライト
207	ヤッターマンのうた
214	エロティカ・セブン
217	ＰＯＬＬＹＡＮＮＡ（Ｉ　ＢＥＬＩＥＶＥ　ＩＮ　ＹＯＵ）
220	そらいろデイズ
221	ＣＨＡ−ＬＡ　ＨＥＡＤ−ＣＨＡ−ＬＡ
222	いと
226	なみだのイエスタデー
227	はてしなきせかい
228	でてこいとびきりＺＥＮＫＡＩパワー
231	エレベーター
233	ギブス
238	イロトリドリノセカイ
239	エベレスト
240	ＷＩＳＤＯＭ　ＯＦ　ＴＨＥ　ＷＯＲＬＤ
241	さよなられいん（レイン）


----------



## berlinka (Jun 30, 2008)

The last couple of days I could get on the Wifi without any problems. Now after I fiddled around a bit with the Wii speaker channel suddenly I can't get on the Wifi anymore! Damnit! I guess I'm banned too.


----------



## Mac2492 (Jun 30, 2008)

Lupigen said:
			
		

> Also, for any future save builders, here's a list of the 221 songs that have already been put into Ranma's save file (The numbers are their current rankings, which can change at any time)



I know it would be convenient to have saves that are consistent, so the save with songs 1-100 will ALWAYS contain the same songs. However, the rankings will keep changing and the songs in the saves will have no song list to go with them. I suggest we constantly update the saves to reflect the latest rankings, then link users to the ranking page for the song list. That way, people will be able to use the newest ranking lists.

The way I see it... If you like a song and don't want to bother looking for it again, you should download it yourself. The pre-made save files should be generic, not tailored for any one person.


On a side note, I'm still waiting for a fix that will allow us to connect to Wifi so that I can start making the saves. @,@


----------



## squall23 (Jun 30, 2008)

Aww, somebody went and uploaded Rewrite and Sorairo Days.


----------



## RayLancer (Jun 30, 2008)

Anyone know of other sites to get more BBS and BBX files?


----------



## AXYPB (Jul 1, 2008)

Mac2492 said:
			
		

> Lupigen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think before that someone should come up with a clean save with all tutorials already completed and at rank 10 with the unlock songs available so we don't have to tussle with that.


----------



## Gokuroro (Jul 1, 2008)

Question for people hexing the save files: would it be possible (for people who don't know/want to make their own songs) to actually hex their saves and add 100 downloaded songs + 100 downloaded songs as custom songs?

That way people would be able to have 230 (+ bonus) well done songs, instead of 130 + bonus well done songs + 100 empty custom spaces.


----------



## the_joeba (Jul 1, 2008)

JaySee said:
			
		

> Triforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It worked for me. I have the same set-up. 3.2U wiikey, and the R4 with hacked ds_menu.dat
It's really cool.


----------



## Lookie401 (Jul 1, 2008)

JaySee said:
			
		

> Triforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wii: NTSC 3.2U
DS (flashcart): R4
Results: It works! The wad was already region patched.


----------



## DigitalSilence (Jul 1, 2008)

RanmaFreak said:
			
		

> well, someone requested earlier if someone would post saves with the songs already downloaded, so I have 3 saves from my R4 that I can put up somewhere if anyone wants. I just finished downloading the last song, so if anyone doesn't want to go through with the trouble of downloading every individual song, they can just use my save.
> 
> Anyone want me to post it?
> 
> ...




im going to try this on my m3perfect (probably just change the file extension), im also quoting the above post to bump the link so others dont have to dig for it as much as I did....


Edit: ok so that didnt work... any ideas how to make a 8mb .dat out of these?


thanks RanmaFreak!


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 1, 2008)

RanmaFreak said:
			
		

> well, someone requested earlier if someone would post saves with the songs already downloaded, so I have 3 saves from my R4 that I can put up somewhere if anyone wants. I just finished downloading the last song, so if anyone doesn't want to go through with the trouble of downloading every individual song, they can just use my save.
> 
> Anyone want me to post it?
> 
> ...


Now TC just need to add multiple saves, then I can get all the songs currently availible.


----------



## DigitalSilence (Jul 1, 2008)

if youre looking for a REAL challenge in score edit this mans compositions will definitely give you that.

come hell or high water i will either create the above *legendary song* (Peaches en Regalia) for DX or eventually (if a converter is made) convert a midi of this.


Ladies and gentleman, possibly one of the worlds greatest musician/writer/composers....  *Frank Zappa*.


Good Luck!


----------



## zidane_genome (Jul 1, 2008)

fixed


----------



## DigitalSilence (Jul 1, 2008)

thnx, i eventually got it....


----------



## proxy (Jul 1, 2008)

DigitalSilence said:
			
		

> RanmaFreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I got the same problem, can anyone figure out how to use ranmafreak's save files on a m3 chipset?


----------



## twIstErOId_AmbAs (Jul 1, 2008)

M3 cards simply don't work with saves larger than 512kbyte at the moment


----------



## Celice (Jul 1, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Anyone know of other sites to get more BBS and BBX files?


I put a RAR with a large selection from various games, along with a link to where I got the BBS files from (there were tons more that I passed up).  If you don't feel like searching page by page, go to my profile, and look for 'Show all posts by this member' or something like that.  You should see it eventually ^^


----------



## darrenwongster (Jul 1, 2008)

Any one else having problems getting the R4 8mb save files to work on a DSTT?

I am on an R4 which works fine (except for the live DL :-)

Problem is both my boys are using the DSTT. I already updated the latest DSTT kernel but now I can't even get the DSTT to boot up. Gonna try deleting the R4 save file later and see whether that is the cause of it

"[v1.12] 2008-06-26 New
* fixed the error of saving for 2385 rom (Note: Must be deleting the save file which creating by the old kernel os menu before using the newest kernel os menu v1.12)
* upgrade information library, up to 2385"
NB: #2385 refers to Daidasso Band Brothers DX


----------



## twIstErOId_AmbAs (Jul 1, 2008)

darrenwongster said:
			
		

> Any one else having problems getting the R4 8mb save files to work on a DSTT?
> 
> I am on an R4 which works fine (except for the live DL :-)
> 
> ...


Dstt doesn't support 8mb saves. V1.12 is not a fix, more of a work around.


----------



## zidane_genome (Jul 1, 2008)

Ok, I got the M3 and G6 Real save for all 100 slots being open...

If anyone wants it, I'll upload it... but I can't get to WiFi, thinking I'm being blocked... Anyone have any screen shots of the "blocked" screen?  I can't read japanese.


----------



## Yummy (Jul 1, 2008)

zidane_genome said:
			
		

> Ok, I got the M3 and G6 Real save for all 100 slots being open...
> 
> If anyone wants it, I'll upload it... but I can't get to WiFi, thinking I'm being blocked... Anyone have any screen shots of the "blocked" screen?  I can't read japanese.



I think you should as many M3 Real users are desperatly seeking for a working save!


----------



## parasyte (Jul 1, 2008)

So were there any programs that can preview BBS or BBX files? I like the BDX tool, but some of the songs in the pack that was posted have a bad text encoding so I can't read the names. I found an old tool called bbme, but the japanese site is giving 404s.


----------



## zidane_genome (Jul 1, 2008)

Ok.  Here are the directions...

Download this file.

On your M3/G6 REAL, *copy* the file into the SYSTEM/saveDB folder.  OVERWRITE the file already in the folder.

Now, rename the file to your ROM name (Daigasso Band Bros DX.sav for example)

You will get a full new game.  You'll have to go though the tutorial, and get to put your own name in, and sign the "card".

I haven't been able to "hack" the ID yet, so you'll be able to save your own creations, but not able to download from WiFi, but you will have all 100 save spots open.

Enjoy!

If your wondering why the 8Mbyte save file is only 5.12k in the rar, it's because it's just a simple zeroed out file.  only the basic header is in the file.


----------



## evhoria (Jul 1, 2008)

JaySee said:
			
		

> Triforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had the same issue you were having. I originally had a semi bricked US wii at 3.2U. I installed the speaker channel (WAD). I tried running it and it restarted my system. I didn't think I needed to uninstall it nor patch it since people online have been claiming that it's already patched. So I figured it's time to unbrick my semi bricked wii. So I did that. I was left at a full functional 3.2U wii and I tried starting the speaker channel again. Same thing happened. The wii just restarted after clicking on the Start button. Finally before I gave up all hope I decided to update my wii to 3.3U (through wifi) and than I ran the speaker channel. This for some reason made it work. I didn't have to uninstall the speaker channel at any point. I just updated my firmware to the latest and that seemed to do the trick.

Now I'm not saying that's what you need to go ahead and do to get this to work. I'm just sharing my experience. Maybe you don't want to update. I can't confirm to you that 3.2U is the issue because other people online here are claiming that they are running it on 3.2U - no problems. Well Goodluck - I hope this information is useful to someone.


----------



## evhoria (Jul 1, 2008)

Any news for EZ Flash V owners. I noticed how no one really talks about that flash card. Did I miss any updates on this card. I know it plays the game fine on the latest firmware but it won't save properly and will surely not download any songs. Does anyone have saves for EZ Flash V with all the songs? Any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## edsock (Jul 1, 2008)

zidane_genome said:
			
		

> Ok.  Here are the directions...
> 
> Download this file.
> 
> ...




Awesome!!

So I tried using your AXBJ01.sav file and the 1-100.sav, 101-200.sav and 201-221.sav with the preloaded downloaded songs.  Seems to run perfectly.  Now, where do I find those downloaded songs??


----------



## edsock (Jul 1, 2008)

zidane_genome said:
			
		

> Now, rename the file to your ROM name (Daigasso Band Bros DX.sav for example)



BTW, I forgot to rename and DBBDX worked just fine.


----------



## Celice (Jul 1, 2008)

Installed the Speaker Channel.  I'll try it in a few moments--boots, at least, on an American Wii, 3.2.


----------



## Durran (Jul 1, 2008)

So you can install Speaker Channel on an unmodded Wii? Could you please point us wanting it as well in the general direction to acquire this?


----------



## Mac2492 (Jul 1, 2008)

Here's the latest song list:


Spoiler



001 - ざんこくなてんしのテーゼ
002 - なつまつり
003 - そばにいるね
004 - アゲハちょう
005 - あいうた
006 - ルパンさんせいのテーマ’７８
007 - カルマ
008 - にじ
009 - みかづき
010 - ハレはレユカイ - サクラザキ
011 - そうせいのアクエリオン
012 - そばかす
013 - きぶんじょうじょう↑↑
014 - ＣＨＥ．Ｒ．ＲＹ
015 - ちいさなこいのうた
016 - ＬＯＶＥＲＳ　ＡＧＡＩＮ
017 - じゅんれんか
018 - さくら
019 - きみをのせて
020 - ぎんがてつどう９９９
021 - まけないで
022 - ＣＨＡ−ＬＡ　ＨＥＡＤ−ＣＨＡ−ＬＡ
023 - そらふね（そらふね）
024 - ＴＳＵＮＡＭＩ
025 - ＴＯＭＯＲＲＯＷ　ＮＥＶＥＲ　ＫＮＯＷＳ
026 - ＧＥＴ　ＷＩＬＤ
027 - ＦＬＡＶＯＲ　ＯＦ　ＬＩＦＥ
028 - ふるはたにんざぶろうＢＧＭ
029 - ＬＯＶＥ　ＰＨＡＮＴＯＭ
030 - なついろ
031 - ハネウマライダー
032 - となりのトトロ
033 - ろまんひこう
034 - ＡＭ１１：００
035 - よぞらノムコウ
036 - ひとみをとじて
037 - ゆきのはな
038 - うちゅうせんかんヤマト
039 - ＫＩＳＳして
040 - しまうた
041 - なんども
042 - じょうねつたいりく
043 - どんなときも。
044 - ＩＧＮＩＴＥＤ−イグナイテッド−
045 - フレンズ
046 - ＴＲＡＩＮ−ＴＲＡＩＮ
047 - キューティーハニー
048 - あいのうた
049 - ペガサスふぁんたじい
050 - ちじょうのほし
051 - ＴＩＭＥ　ＧＯＥＳ　ＢＹ
052 - ＬＯＶＥ　ＬＯＶＥ　ＬＯＶＥ
053 - あいをとりもどせ！！
054 - ルージュのでんごん
055 - たいせつなもの
056 - Ｍ - まくします
057 - らいおんハート
058 - ＲＥＡＬ　ＦＡＣＥ
059 - せかいはそれをあいとよぶんだぜ
060 - ＨＯＮＥＹ
061 - せかいじゅうのだれよりきっと
062 - がらすのしょうねん
063 - ドラえもんのうた
064 - ＨＥＬＬＯ，ＡＧＡＩＮ〜むかしからあるばしょ〜
065 - ＲＵＮＮＥＲ
066 - ＤＩＡＭＯＮＤＳ
067 - いほうじん
068 - ムーンライトでんせつ
069 - ＭＡＲＩＯＮＥＴＴＥ
070 - ＪＵＰＩＴＥＲ
071 - ＥＶＥＲＹＴＨＩＮＧ
072 - エキセントリックしょうねんボウイのテーマ
073 - ＣＡＮ　ＹＯＵ　ＫＥＥＰ　Ａ　ＳＥＣＲＥＴ？
074 - ココロのちず
075 - あのかみヒコーキくもりぞらわって
076 - もらいなき
077 - かぶきちょうのじょおう
078 - うるせいやつらのテーマ
079 - ＣＡＴ’Ｓ　ＥＹＥ
080 - Ｉ　ＬＯＶＥ　ＹＯＵ
081 - ＳＯＮＧ　ＯＦ　ＡＳＨＬＥＹ（さわるメイドインワリオ）
082 - とべ！ガンダム
083 - だいめいわく
084 - リルラリルハ
085 - マジンガーＺ
086 - ＯＮＥ　ＮＩＧＨＴ　ＣＡＲＮＩＶＡＬ
087 - はじめてのチュウ
088 - あまぎごえ
089 - ＳＴＡＮＤ　ＢＹ　ＭＥ
090 - ボーイフレンド
091 - ＹＡＨ　ＹＡＨ　ＹＡＨ
092 - ゆずれないねがい
093 - ロマンスのかみさま
094 - いつもなんどでも - サクラザキ
095 - おどるポンポコリン
096 - ２おく４せんまんのひとみ
097 - なみのりジョニー
098 - ＳＵＭＭＥＲ
099 - ＭＹ　ＲＥＶＯＬＵＴＩＯＮ
100 - ラブ・ストーリーはとつぜんに
101 - ドラマチック
102 - ＳＨＡＫＥ
103 - ロトのテーマ
104 - ＶＡＬＥＮＴＩ
105 - こころえ
106 - ガッツだぜ！！
107 - はる〜ＳＰＲＩＮＧ〜
108 - アナタボシ
109 - ゆうわく
110 - おくることば
111 - しまんちゅぬたから
112 - ＬＡ・ＬＡ・ＬＡ　ＬＯＶＥ　ＳＯＮＧ
113 - たいようにほえろのテーマ
114 - サザエさん
115 - タイミング
116 - ＥＳＣＡＰＥ
117 - かわのながれのように
118 - ＤＥＰＥＮＤ　ＯＮ　ＹＯＵ
119 - ももいろかたおもい
120 - ひととしてじくがぶれている
121 - であったころのように
122 - ＨＩＧＨＷＡＹ　ＳＴＡＲ
123 - ＭＥＲＲＹ　ＣＨＲＩＳＴＭＡＳ　ＭＲ．ＬＡＷＲＥＮＣＥ
124 - ジュリアにはあとぶれいく
125 - いますぐＫＩＳＳ　ＭＥ
126 - おおきなふるどけい
127 - ガッチャマンのうた
128 - あおいさんごしょう
129 - デビルマンのうた
130 - ＬＡＳＴ　ＣＨＲＩＳＴＭＡＳ
131 - ほしぞらのディスタンス
132 - ＳＡＹ　ＹＥＳ
133 - サボテンのはな
134 - イージュー★ライダー
135 - せかいでいちばんあついなつ
136 - くちばしにチェリー
137 - アララのじゅもん
138 - ＡＭＢＩＴＩＯＵＳ　ＪＡＰＡＮ！
139 - パラダイスぎんが
140 - クリスマス・イブ
141 - チャンピオン
142 - ぼくたちのゆくえ
143 - かざりじゃないのよなみだは
144 - ＳＰＡＲＫ
145 - まつわ
146 - ＬＯＶＥ　２０００
147 - ＦＥＥＬ　ＬＩＫＥ　ＤＡＮＣＥ
148 - バビル２せい
149 - ワインレッドのこころ
150 - かめんぶとうかい
151 - ＳＷＥＥＴ　ＭＥＭＯＲＩＥＳ
152 - ゆめみるしょうじょじゃいられない
153 - ＭＹ　ＳＷＥＥＴ　ＤＡＲＬＩＮ’
154 - すべてがぼくのちからになる！
155 - ザ☆ピ〜ス！
156 - ＡＲＯＵＮＤ　ＴＨＥ　ＷＯＲＬＤ
157 - はじめてきみとしゃべった
158 - タイガー＆ドラゴン
159 - ＧＨＯＳＴ　ＢＵＳＴＥＲＳ（ＧＨＯＳＴ　ＢＵＳＴＥＲＳより）
160 - ひょっこりひょうたんじま
161 - ｆｆ（フォルティシモ）
162 - ギンギラギンにさりげなく
163 - Ｙ　Ｍ　Ｃ　Ａ
164 - ペッパーけいぶ
165 - キャンディ・キャンディ
166 - ふたりのアカボシ
167 - ＴＨＥ　ＦＩＮＡＬ　ＣＯＵＮＴＤＯＷＮ
168 - ＣＯＭＥ　ＡＧＡＩＮ
169 - ＷＩＮＧＳ　ＯＦ　ＷＯＲＤＳ
170 - アイネ・クライネ・ナハトムジーク　１がくしょう
171 - こうやをいく
172 - うみのトリトン
173 - メロディー
174 - セーラーふくをぬがさないで
175 - ＤＡＹＤＲＥＡＭ　ＢＥＬＩＥＶＥＲ
176 - ウィリアム・テルじょきょく
177 - ＭＹ　ＧＩＦＴ　ＴＯ　ＹＯＵ
178 - ハッピーサマーウェディング
179 - ゆめしばい
180 - だきしめてＴＯＮＩＧＨＴ
181 - きいろいバカンス - ジグ
182 - わたしがオバさんになっても
183 - あ〜よかった
184 - せいぶけいさつメインテーマ
185 - ＰＯＬＬＹＡＮＮＡ（Ｉ　ＢＥＬＩＥＶＥ　ＩＮ　ＹＯＵ）
186 - よろこびのうた　こうきょうきょくだい９ばん
187 - ラデツキーこうしんきょく
188 - まじょっこメグちゃん
189 - かぜのとおりみち - Ｃａｎａ
190 - きたさかば
191 - タイガーマスク
192 - リライト
193 - ＡＬＩ　ＢＯＭＢＡＹＥ（ＴＨＥ　ＧＲＥＡＴＥＳＴより）
194 - ジムノペディ
195 - ＧＯＮＮＡ　ＦＬＹ　ＮＯＷ（ＲＯＣＫＹより）
196 - イミテイション・ゴールド
197 - ＤＥＪＡＶＵ
198 - ヤッターマンのうた - もやち
199 - ＭＥＳＳＡＧＥ
200 - ミニハムずのあいのうた
201 - ＢＲＥＡＫ　ＯＵＴ！
202 - くるみわりにんぎょう　はなのワルツ
203 - けっこんこうしんきょく
204 - ＴＷＯ　ＡＳ　ＯＮＥ
205 - ＲＩＤＥ　ＯＮ　ＳＨＯＯＴＩＮＧ　ＳＴＡＲ
206 - ＲＥＤ　ＡＮＧＥＬ
207 - ＴＨＥ　ＬＯＣＯ　ＭＯＴＩＯＮ
208 - ＷＨＥＮ　ＹＯＵ　ＷＩＳＨ　ＵＰＯＮ　Ａ　ＳＴＡＲ（ＰＩＮＯＣＣＨＩＯより）
209 - ＳＡＴＵＲＤＡＹ　ＮＩＧＨＴ
210 - はこねはちりのはんじろう
211 - エロティカ・セブン
212 - Ａ　Ｂ　Ｃ
213 - なにわぶしだよじんせいは
214 - ぐんたいこうしんきょく
215 - そらいろデイズ
216 - ＥＮＴＥＲ　ＴＨＥ　ＤＲＡＧＯＮ
217 - ＰＯＬＬＹＡＮＮＡ（Ｉ　ＢＥＬＩＥＶＥ　ＩＮ　ＹＯＵ）
218 - なぎさのはいからにんぎよ
219 - はてしなきせかい
220 - いと
221 - めまい
222 - ＣＨＡ−ＬＡ　ＨＥＡＤ−ＣＨＡ−ＬＡ
223 - ＢＲＥＡＫＴＨＲＯＵＧＨ
224 - なみだのイエスタデー
225 - こんやはＨＥＡＲＴＹ　ＰＡＲＴＹ
226 - ビーチタイム
227 - ＤＥＡＲ　ＦＲＩＥＮＤ
228 - でてこいとびきりＺＥＮＫＡＩパワー
229 - ギブス
230 - そうせいのアクエリオン
231 - うたびと
232 - ＳＯＯＮ　ＪＥＯＮＧ
233 - エレベーター
234 - どしゃぶりのあめのなかで
235 - こんれいのがっしょう
236 - イロトリドリノセカイ
237 - かわらないこと〜ＳＩＮＣＥ　１９７６〜
238 - ＴＨＥ　ＰＯＷＥＲ　ＯＦ　ＬＯＶＥ
239 - ＬＩＦＥＴＩＭＥ　ＬＯＶＥ
240 - こもれびのなかで
241 - くうそうルンバ
242 - おおぞらをとぶ
243 - エベレスト
244 - さよなられいん（レイン）
245 - ＷＩＳＤＯＭ　ＯＦ　ＴＨＥ　ＷＯＲＬＤ
246 - たびだちのひに
247 - ぼうけんでしょでしょ？
248 - ＯＭＥＮＳ　ＯＦ　ＬＯＶＥ
249 - しんどうかく
250 - ブギウギ
251 - ＦＲＥＥ　ＢＩＲＤ
252 - スケッチスイッチ
253 - とびら
254 - ＴＨＵＮＤＥＲＢＩＲＤ



It's getting bigger and bigger. Also, I heard that Nintendo will start removing songs without notice once the song list gets too big. Is this true?


----------



## twIstErOId_AmbAs (Jul 1, 2008)

I see duplicate songs in the list... 217 and 185


----------



## loudwii (Jul 1, 2008)

I have a problem with DBXTool. I'm using an M3 Simply with a 512k° save for the moment and when I upload news bbs tracks with DBX Tools it seems to duplicate 6 times the same song so I can't put more than 8 tracks on my card. It says that there's a problem with chunk or something like that. Anyone has the same problem?


----------



## squall23 (Jul 1, 2008)

twIstErOId_AmbAssAdOr said:
			
		

> I see duplicate songs in the list... 217 and 185


Nintendo said duplicates from different uploaders are allowed.  It's just that they'll start removing some when a song gets uploaded over an undisclosed limit.


----------



## berlinka (Jul 1, 2008)

Speaker Channel works perfect on my Pal Wii 3.2E with Wiikey. I'm having a blast playing this over the speakers (yep I hooked my Wii up to my stereo)


----------



## papyrus (Jul 1, 2008)

Can anyone patch the OS for Edge, so it can use the 8Mb sav file that works also in the patch R4 firmware 1.18.?
The Edge OS update seems to not save properly especially the scores. Thanks.


----------



## LeMoonwalker (Jul 1, 2008)

loudwii said:
			
		

> I have a problem with DBXTool. I'm using an M3 Simply with a 512k° save for the moment and when I upload news bbs tracks with DBX Tools it seems to duplicate 6 times the same song so I can't put more than 8 tracks on my card. It says that there's a problem with chunk or something like that. Anyone has the same problem?


I have exactly the same problem, with the M3 Real. And when I save as a new .SAV and launch with the game with it, the screen goes black after the M3 "Loading" menu. But if I put the old save back, it works.


----------



## miezu (Jul 1, 2008)

Any hope for a G6 Lite fix?


----------



## Dominator (Jul 1, 2008)

loudwii and Lemoonwalker, il faut utilisé les save de 8 mo posté avant (chercher avant) et pour le m3 simply et le r4 ya des lien avec les fimware patché (le r4 par moi) et pour le m3 Real il y a une mise a jour.
Les sav de 512 kb sa marche pas du tout pour ce jeux (tres instable)


In english: Loudwii and LeMoowalker, You have to ue 8 Mb save instead of 512 kb save file, there posted (just search) and for the M.s there is a patched kernel, just search, finally for the 3real there is an update i think .......

512 kb save doenst' work properly with this game.


----------



## stvlite (Jul 1, 2008)

So, is there any way around this new security, or do we have to wait for a new r4 update?


----------



## loudwii (Jul 1, 2008)

J'ai utilisé l'une des sauvegardes de Ranma et quand je lance le jeu mon m3 simply dit que la sauvegarde est corrompue ou inutilisable. : /

I've tried one of the saves from Ranma but when I launch Daigasso, I've got a message from the m3 simply which say that my save is broken or corrupted. : /

Perhaps I can't use 8MB files with the m3 Simply until a new firmware or patch is coming. R4 and M3 simply seems to differ on this point.


----------



## Dominator (Jul 1, 2008)

Stvlite, i'm sorry but the R4 team is dead. I sensed a message a week ago and no response.

For the security i'm work on it, With R4decrypt from yasu i work on a plugin that change the ID (working one) at each boot up of the game
But i think there is an ID in the rom.....maybe theya have to match with the Save Id.......
I don't if it will work but who know... any idea are appreciated


Loudwii take this link and put in at the root of your card http://www.mediafire.com/?2xyzttjzyyc  that allow the m3 simply to load save over 512 kb


----------



## loudwii (Jul 1, 2008)

I will test that tonight Dominator. Thanks a lot for your help man !!!!!


; )


----------



## stvlite (Jul 1, 2008)

that could be the case. maybe there is an id in both the rom and savefile... and maybe you can change them both to match :S

yeah i sent a message aaaaaaages ago and never got replyed.


----------



## papyrus (Jul 1, 2008)

I've never thought Daigasso DX this frustrating.


----------



## LeMoonwalker (Jul 1, 2008)

dominator said:
			
		

> In english: Loudwii and LeMoowalker, You have to ue 8 Mb save instead of 512 kb save file, there posted (just search) and for the M.s there is a patched kernel, just search, finally for the 3real there is an update i think .......
> 
> 512 kb save doenst' work properly with this game.


Thanks, I tried to add .bbs files to the 8Mb save file, there were no duplicates and the game launched, but no trace of additionnal songs, I still have only 31. It's the same thing with Ranma's saves, only 31 songs.


----------



## littlestevie (Jul 1, 2008)

LeMoonwalker said:
			
		

> dominator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The only way i could get the game to recognise the save is by using sakura. it doesnt have the same limits as the M3system and can read all the way out to 8Mbyte.

The only problem with it is there can be an issue from time to time where it will all of a sudden stop saving..... reboot and its fine again.

I think the Sakura kernel has a small issue writing out to the full size...

i will test i didnt see what size save it made earlier


----------



## twIstErOId_AmbAs (Jul 1, 2008)

Small update to my save creator. It's now able to change UID in a save without wiping everything else out.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> ---------------------------
> About
> ---------------------------
> Daigasso Band Brothers DX Empty Save File Generator
> ...



http://rapidshare.com/files/126273106/savcreate.exe.html


----------



## Dominator (Jul 1, 2008)

Twisterold: Thanks that wjats i need to do my borad with ID because begining a new game each time its long, plus I have to laod my save to see if old song DRmw are ok 




THANKS YOU

Test: 
-the new Id let me to connect and see the song
-When I try to download There is Error 31111
-ALL my previous downloaded song don't work, that give me the same song for all song 

I think there is another valu where the game ID is located (in eahc song maybe) and the game check if the old song match with the acually ID


----------



## stvlite (Jul 1, 2008)

hmm... so it doesnt work?


----------



## johnchan (Jul 1, 2008)

papyrus said:
			
		

> Can anyone patch the OS for Edge, so it can use the 8Mb sav file that works also in the patch R4 firmware 1.18.?
> The Edge OS update seems to not save properly especially the scores. Thanks.


Just use one of the 8 megabyte save files somebody posted, that worked for me. EDGE only creates a 1 megabyte sav by default but it works if you provide an 8 megabyte sav.


----------



## sixb0nes (Jul 1, 2008)

miezu said:
			
		

> Any hope for a G6 Lite fix?


There's a post in the G6 forum stating that due to hardware limitations of the G6 Lite, it probably will never be possible to get Daigasso DX working on it.
The original Daigasso Band Bros' works though, so you can try playing that (it's the same game really, just a few different tunes and no wifi download)


----------



## stvlite (Jul 1, 2008)

dominator said:
			
		

> Twisterold: Thanks that wjats i need to do my borad with ID because begining a new game each time its long, plus I have to laod my save to see if old song DRmw are ok
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What song? Does it have a 2 at the end of it???


----------



## twIstErOId_AmbAs (Jul 1, 2008)

Well, I've started to look into the save files. It will be difficult because I don't know assembly or reverse compiling, and  I can't be certain to come up with anything. Anyway I still have a little request: can someone upload a working save (which plays normally) that has some downloaded songs in it? I want to compare it to the all-song saves and see if i can figure out what kind of id they have.
Um, the save should have as few download songs as possible. And please give the names of the songs so i can find them in the saves i already have. Thanks in advance.


----------



## stvlite (Jul 1, 2008)

I've got 3 downloaded songs on mine. 
Highway Star
Ghostbusters 
and another Japanese one.

I'm uploading it now, it'll take a while


----------



## littlestevie (Jul 1, 2008)

Ok some advice here please?

im getting annoyed with m3sakura saving once then never again so i opened up the original save from ranma in hex workshop,

along with the same save with the only differennce being it has been used in my DS.

here is the one that puzzles me:

Headers(0x00000000 ~ 0x00000029):

Original Ranma save:

53150000424244583132333401000000393030300100000000000000000000000000000000000000
2

After Boot with Sakura:

5B870000424244583132333400000000393030300100000000000000000000000000000000000000
3

There Are other Changes throughout the entire save but nothing that i would concider out of the ordinary


----------



## stvlite (Jul 1, 2008)

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=GX8CH5P0
Save file for twisteroid
is there a difference???


----------



## twIstErOId_AmbAs (Jul 1, 2008)

Still downloading 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 megaupload is sooooooo slow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And when it finishes it will be time to go to bed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm at GMT+8 you know
Anyway thank you very much


----------



## halomasta (Jul 1, 2008)

Lol...Nintendo sure went through a lot of trouble to screw us over...I just hope this gets released in America...then I'd consider buying it.


----------



## Yummy (Jul 1, 2008)

So, ok!  I've got one fresh news:

With the new CycloDS firmware (1.41 Final), i am able to connect again to Wifi (which i couldn't do anymore with the "old" saves), got my 100 free slots, can navigate to see the songs....BUT....no way to dl anything as i got immediately the screen error with the little character...


& a question: is it possible to inject .bbs files into an original cartridge?


----------



## dawn.wan (Jul 1, 2008)

DSTT apparently released an update just to play this game with downloads... will test then edit post if i an able to: Wifi Preview and Download, Use the 8mb saves posted w/ songs 1-221, and other good stuff

*EDIT:*

Good news,
-Profile saves correctly
-your saved songs work correctly
-can connect to wifi radio and preview (havent' tried to d/l yet.. my nds doesnt really like my router and cuts out pretty frequently)
-Compatible with 8mb savs with the downloaded songs in the NDS release thread


----------



## JaySee (Jul 1, 2008)

I still for some reason cant get the speaker channel working on my 3.2U wii and r4 with 1.18. I have tried uninstalling and reinstalling the channel...but it still keeps doing the same thing. When i start the channel it just goes to a black screen and then sends me back to the main wii menu. I dont know what else to do...im stumped as to why its not working.


----------



## Dominator (Jul 1, 2008)

Can you upload some fresh save  of DSTT (5 or6) for others members  (delete save, run the game, create save and save it to your pc) 

PLease please, with this i Can do a lot of try......


Thanks in advance


----------



## dawn.wan (Jul 1, 2008)

well i uploaded one.. unfortunatly wifi D/L doesnt work.. apparently each legit cart has a GAME ID and a GAME KEY  unique to each.  The WFC server also has this information  to verify the cart as legit.  Once you have reached 100 downloads your KEY is flagged.  Seems that it is the Key that determines if you can download or not.

will random game ids and keys generated work? assuming that you know the algorithm.. probably not.. japanese are well known for their JIT logistics.. as the games get shipped only then are their GAME IDs and Keys are 'unlocked' for online use... it is possible to generate an ID and KEY randomly that is legit.. its gonna be rare.. example lets say theres about 10,000 cartridges in circulation.. and over a million game ID and KEY combinations..  what are the odds that out of the millions of combinations will you pull one out that is apart of the 10,000 legit... very slim...

8MB Daigasso BB DX


----------



## Dominator (Jul 1, 2008)

yes, that whats I sais before

Anyways thanks for the upload, But where the download block ? after clicking on a song ? your got 3111 error ?


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm ever so sorry if this is a dumb question, but wouldn't some flashme hack work if the game is messing around with your DS Wifi ID?


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jul 1, 2008)

dawn.wan said:
			
		

> well i uploaded one.. unfortunatly wifi D/L doesnt work.. apparently each legit cart has a GAME ID a GAME KEY  unique to each.  The WFC server also has this information  to verify the cart as legit.  Once you have reached 100 downloads your KEY is flagged.  Seems that it is the Key that determines if you can download or not.
> 
> will random game ids and keys generated work? assuming that you know the algorithm.. probably not.. japanese are well known for their JIT logistics.. as the games get shipped only then are their GAME IDs and Keys are 'unlocked' for online use... it is possible to generate an ID and KEY randomly that is legit.. its gonna be rare.. example lets say theres about 10,000 cartridges in circulation.. and over a million game ID and KEY combinations..  what are the odds that out of the millions of combinations will you pull one out that is apart of the 10,000 legit... very slim...
> 
> 8MB Daigasso BB DX


Can anyone upload this on Load.to
I can't download from filefactoRY?


----------



## dawn.wan (Jul 1, 2008)

*@DOM*: no i dont get the 31111 error you guys reported.. i just get message that im disconnecting from WiFi when I try to download... the file should work with cycloDS and R4(edit: yasu modded to accept 8mb sav), give it a try if you want.

*@Ferrari*: Yes you probably can change your DS ID but it probably wont help in terms of download content for this game.... apparently the game ID and game KEY that is checked by WFC servers  are stored in the sav file... if you can provide a valid ID and KEY it should work..

*@kevii*: here you go link for EU


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jul 1, 2008)

dawn.wan said:
			
		

> *@DOM*: no i dont get the 31111 error you guys reported.. i just get message that im disconnecting from WiFi when I try to download... the file should work with cycloDS and R4(edit: yasu modded to accept 8mb sav), give it a try if you want.
> 
> *@Ferrari*: Yes you probably can change your DS ID but it probably wont help in terms of download content for this game.... apparently the game ID and game KEY that is checked my WFC servers  are stored in the sav file... if you can provide valid keys it should work..
> 
> *@kevii*: here you go link for EU


Thank you very much


----------



## Dominator (Jul 1, 2008)

I know for R4 support I posted and patched my kernel but thanks, I test yuor save and its  don't work on wifi , but DSTT team says that work.....


----------



## Celice (Jul 1, 2008)

Someone asked about the Speaker Channel earlier--my Wii has no modchip, and it was able to install fine.  Just used a wad manager in conjunction with Homebrew Channel, installed, and booted the channel.  The thing comes up to a screen, you sync the DS and the Wii, and you communicate and play ^^  While the channel is a little bland, it is nice to hear the instruments.  And they actually sound better than they do in the game--I was figuring I could just run a jack between my DS and my flatscreen and use its speakers, and it would sound the same, but it seems the channel might include some instruments in it as well, rather than getting them uploaded from the DS.

Hopefully when SuperCard sorts out this mess with saves, I can get some of those BBS songs inserted.  And hope for some odd reason there is a thing keeping them from working the the channel.


----------



## JaySee (Jul 1, 2008)

Can anyone possibly upload another .wad for the "Speaker Channel"? I have tried numerous times uninstalling and reinstalling the wad that zhjiawei released...It sucks for me that people with the same setup as I (NTSC-U 3.2U wii and R4 with hacked 1.18) arent having any problems whatsoever. So i was hoping someone else could release a .wad of the speaker channel that i can try. I dont know what else to do here...I want this channel SOOOOO bad. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dawn.wan (Jul 1, 2008)

well ya.. cart teams say a lot so ppl will buy their crap.... I won't be to worried right now since this is so far the only game that has decent anti piracy measures... remember this is new.. active teams will eventually figure this out and release updated firmware, their industry depends on it.  If ppl cant work around it... who knows.. it may actually revitalize the slimming NDS hacking scene...

on the flip side Yasu's DBBDX program works like a charm.  Even w/o D/Ls we can still have 133 songs in this little game.. not bad by my standards.. gives me plenty of creative time before KORG comes out.


----------



## Dominator (Jul 1, 2008)

YEsp, i take a 100-221 save an,d add 100 custom song so i have 231 songs XD


----------



## RayLancer (Jul 1, 2008)

dawn.wan said:
			
		

> on the flip side Yasu's DBBDX program works like a charm.  Even w/o D/Ls we can still have 133 songs in this little game.. not bad by my standards.. gives me plenty of creative time before KORG comes out.



KORG isnt exactly a "playable" bemani/rhythm game is it? It looks like a music creation program.


----------



## edsock (Jul 1, 2008)

RanmaFreak said:
			
		

> well, someone requested earlier if someone would post saves with the songs already downloaded, so I have 3 saves from my R4 that I can put up somewhere if anyone wants. I just finished downloading the last song, so if anyone doesn't want to go through with the trouble of downloading every individual song, they can just use my save.
> 
> Anyone want me to post it?
> 
> ...



Since no one has mentioned it, these save files will work with Sakura for M3 Real.


----------



## littlestevie (Jul 1, 2008)

edsock said:
			
		

> RanmaFreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have mentioned it several times.... even on the m3 subforum here...

i even made a post about how m3 sakura fucks the save and the hex before and after of the header that it changes but noone was interested


----------



## raulpica (Jul 1, 2008)

I can confirm that even on a SCDS One with the TTDS firmware in multiboot the WiFi won't work.

I'll try later with my SuperCard miniSD again (with which I could download songs and connect before my ID got banned)... It might be possible that Nintendo just strenghtened their servers' protection.


----------



## Schlupi (Jul 1, 2008)

Ok, I have been going through all this topic... I havent found the answer I was looking for.

_Is there a way to play this on M3 Real?_

I have tried and got the error with the little skull and crossbone dude, and no luck trying to start the game to get beyond that point. 

I see all these people talking about DLC, but not about actually running the game on the M3 real and such.

Anyone have a way to help me here, please?


----------



## Schlupi (Jul 1, 2008)

oh, wow. speak of the devil. the VERY LAST post right above mine has my answer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll try it now.


----------



## Schlupi (Jul 1, 2008)

Sorry for triple posts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  but uh... can someone upload the 3 save file thing to file factory please?

I cant get it from megaupload or rapidshare.


----------



## Minox (Jul 1, 2008)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> Sorry for triple posts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here


----------



## Schlupi (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks, MinoX.


----------



## Minox (Jul 1, 2008)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> Thanks, MinoX.


Np ^^


----------



## moozxy (Jul 1, 2008)

omg I totally missed this being dumped.
Err could someone explain how to get this working on a R4DS?
I can't go through 66 pages >_>


----------



## gunsharp (Jul 1, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> omg I totally missed this being dumped.
> Err could someone explain how to get this working on a R4DS?
> I can't go through 66 pages >_>



http://www.gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=92848


----------



## dawn.wan (Jul 1, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> omg I totally missed this being dumped.
> Err could someone explain how to get this working on a R4DS?
> I can't go through 66 pages >_>



ya sure, it's all explained somewhere between page 10 and 55... good luck!


----------



## moozxy (Jul 1, 2008)

gunsharp said:
			
		

> moozxy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah thanks. I looked in the NDS Games board and the R4 board but didn't find anything.. Didn't think to look in there.


----------



## Ryaldeco (Jul 1, 2008)

I just wanted to say that I've successfully installed the region free Speaker Channel WAD, and it works flawlessly.  I have an unmodded, North American Wii running the latest 3.3U firmware.  I thought people might like to know since I haven't seen the 3.3 firmware mentioned yet in regards to the Speaker Channel.


----------



## Lookie401 (Jul 1, 2008)

Maybe the reason why some people can't get the Speaker Channel to work is because the wad isn't "properly" packed. Usually when you point to a channel it will say the name of the channel. In this case when I point to the Speaker Channel it just comes up blank. Perhaps non-Japanese Wiis IOS doesn't support Japanese language pack? Though it strange that a Japanese save file (ie SSBB) will display its description in Japanese. o.O

Anybody with a non-Japanese Wii that installed any Japanese channel, be it VC, WiiWare or others can confirm this?


----------



## stvlite (Jul 1, 2008)

Lets just hope Nintendo dont start using 8mb saves and ID's for future releases...
POST 986!!


----------



## Yummy (Jul 1, 2008)

stvlite said:
			
		

> POST 986!!



...66 pages....
...frightening, isn't it?...


----------



## stvlite (Jul 1, 2008)

yeah it is
has anyone got any ideas about the wi-fi problem??


----------



## airpirate545 (Jul 1, 2008)

This game is a bit harder to figure out than the original. Too bad it won't come to US shores.


----------



## Celice (Jul 1, 2008)

> Anybody with a non-Japanese Wii that installed any Japanese channel, be it VC, WiiWare or others can confirm this? [/quote
> I point to mine and it also shows no title or anything, yet boots fine.
> 
> Perhaps the ones who didn't get it working should try installing it once again :?


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 1, 2008)

I Hate how I have too have 3 copys of the game to have all DLC.
CycloDS evo better get multiple saves.


----------



## Gokuroro (Jul 1, 2008)

ferrariman said:
			
		

> I Hate how I have too have 3 copys of the game to have all DLC.
> CycloDS evo better get multiple saves.


Correcting: "all DLC till this time."
Remember each day people are uploading more songs.


----------



## Yummy (Jul 1, 2008)

Gokuroro said:
			
		

> Correcting: "all DLC till this time."
> Remember each day people are uploading more songs.



...around 30, more or less, new titles since yesterday...


----------



## stvlite (Jul 1, 2008)

grrr, that sucks!!! and they're probably good songs and WE CANT DOWNLOAD THEMMMM!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cecil_PL (Jul 1, 2008)

stvlite said:
			
		

> grrr, that sucks!!! and they're probably good songs and WE CANT DOWNLOAD THEMMMM!!!!!!!!


You got the game for free, chill out.


----------



## stvlite (Jul 1, 2008)

true.
sorry for overreacting.
did anybody manage to upload a save from the real cart yet?


----------



## arange (Jul 1, 2008)

Lookie401 said:
			
		

> Maybe the reason why some people can't get the Speaker Channel to work is because the wad isn't "properly" packed. Usually when you point to a channel it will say the name of the channel. In this case when I point to the Speaker Channel it just comes up blank. Perhaps non-Japanese Wiis IOS doesn't support Japanese language pack? Though it strange that a Japanese save file (ie SSBB) will display its description in Japanese. o.O
> 
> Anybody with a non-Japanese Wii that installed any Japanese channel, be it VC, WiiWare or others can confirm this?



does anyone have a link for the region free wad? i've only seen the original one.


----------



## edsock (Jul 2, 2008)

littlestevie said:
			
		

> i have mentioned it several times.... even on the m3 subforum here...
> 
> i even made a post about how m3 sakura fucks the save and the hex before and after of the header that it changes but noone was interested



Really??  I must have missed your posts on this thread.  Too many posts to go thru everyday.


----------



## twIstErOId_AmbAs (Jul 2, 2008)

Oh well. It seems you can export download songs to .bdx files with a certain old version of bdxtool and import them into the custom song slots using the new version


----------



## stvlite (Jul 2, 2008)

naa, im using those slots for my own masterpieces 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



woop! 1000th post! 

so did you find a difference in the 2 saves twisted ambassador???


----------



## Yummy (Jul 2, 2008)

stvlite said:
			
		

> woop! 1000th post!




Damned!


----------



## twIstErOId_AmbAs (Jul 2, 2008)

Well, I haven't really started my day yet :-p


----------



## edsock (Jul 2, 2008)

RanmaFreak said:
			
		

> well, someone requested earlier if someone would post saves with the songs already downloaded, so I have 3 saves from my R4 that I can put up somewhere if anyone wants. I just finished downloading the last song, so if anyone doesn't want to go through with the trouble of downloading every individual song, they can just use my save.
> 
> Anyone want me to post it?
> 
> ...




Can someone make a song list of what songs are in these saves??  Perhaps with some translations??  I tried comparing to the BBDX list that was posted but they don't seem to match up.


----------



## quickreactor (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks so much for those save files ranma, they work like a charm on r4 patched, cheers dominator.

One question, is there a way to change how the songs are sorted? I really want to avoid the ones that came built in as I have already played them and I don't like them all that much compared to the DLC. They are kind of mixed in randomly wth the new ones though. Any way to sort by genre or something?

Also, can't wait for more game music to come out, those were my faves from the last game


----------



## Damademan3 (Jul 2, 2008)

1005 holy cow, i never scene such a thread this long... however i can not find out how to download a song to see if it works on my dstt; but i guess they released a update to fix it anyways. anyone got a quick answer.


----------



## khan2 (Jul 2, 2008)

Is there any way to get this working on the M3 Perfect cards?

We can't use .sav, only .dat, and the Game Manager's Save Converter has been broken for ages.


----------



## evhoria (Jul 2, 2008)

Does anyone have any saves with DLC for EZ Flash V or the M3 Adapter?


----------



## mightymage (Jul 2, 2008)

dbx tool doesent work no bbs files will import


----------



## Celice (Jul 2, 2008)

Make sure you got the right program and files, is all I can think.  I know for a fact the ones I uploaded and the link that was posted earlier both work together, as I use them.  I just can't play them, as SuperCard apparently just ignores the entire space where custom songs are stored in saves, as they aren't made to work that far in


----------



## LeMoonwalker (Jul 2, 2008)

I have the exact same problem, but with M3 Real. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just thought of something, what if instead of installing the wad file for the speaker channel, people directly put the "content.bin" file in the right folder ? I managed to install the channel, so I do have this content.bin.
I don't know if it's okay to post it though, so I'll wait for now.


----------



## papyrus (Jul 2, 2008)

Can anyone patched this fucking edge firmware to use 8mb sav files.?
[EDIT] Yeah no problem now, can use those 8mb save files may ranmafreak.


----------



## twIstErOId_AmbAs (Jul 2, 2008)

OK... I think it's as far as I can go. It's sooooo difficult to make any sense out of the save files when I can't figure out how exactly the game uses it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I should learn assembly sometime.

So, um, here's something that I did find out:

1. The save file is basically divided into 32kbyte (8000h bytes) sections. Most data uses one section, however custom songs seems to take up 2 sections.
2. Each section has a header. For songs (incl. downloaded and custom) it's 4 bytes (which I can't make any sense of) plus "BBDX12343000". For other data it is 2 bytes + 2 00 bytes + "BBDX1234" + 4 bytes (usually 00) + "#000"(# being a digit from 0 to 9).
3. The UID is stored at 007E0000 and 007F0000. Both are 40 bytes long, and they are identical.  They do not have headers.
4. All data except songs have duplicates, stored at xxxx0000 and xxxx8000. For example, if there is a section at 00020000, there is a copy of this section at 00028000.
5. The sections at 00040000 and 00048000 stores hiscores.
6. The downloaded songs and custom songs are not stored separately. They are both stored from 00180000 onwards. I don't know how the game distinguishes between them.


----------



## twIstErOId_AmbAs (Jul 2, 2008)

By the way, you can extract downloaded songs in save files with hex editors. Simply crop out a whole 32768 byte section (from 00180000 to 00188000, for example) and save it as a .bdx file. Then you can import it using bdxtool made by yasu. It will take up a custom song slot, but is shown as a downloaded song when you play it. You can even edit it or delete it as a custom song.


----------



## miezu (Jul 2, 2008)

So with what flashcarts does this work currently?
I mean just to work not download content just booting because I'm changing my G6 with something else


----------



## Schlupi (Jul 2, 2008)

Ok, yesterday I got the three 8 MB .sav files for this game, and when I played it on my M3 Real, it began, but it played untill the points where Barbara was talking and after each of those sequences, the game would go to a black screen.

Is there any way to fix this? also, the third option from the main menu gives me a black screen as well. 

And finally, the other 8 MB .sav file lets me start the game, but after the part where you sign your name, and give handed-ness, etc. it freezes while loading (The 'saving bar thingy' stays going, but the game does not continue. I waited for 10 min. and nothing happened.")


So, once again, I ask- Is there a way to play this on M3 Real?

What about M3 Simply? Will that work? What do I need to get it working?


----------



## Krazplay (Jul 2, 2008)

twIstErOId_AmbAssAdOr said:
			
		

> By the way, you can extract downloaded songs in save files with hex editors. Simply crop out a whole 32768 byte section (from 00180000 to 00188000, for example) and save it as a .bdx file. Then you can import it using bdxtool made by yasu. It will take up a custom song slot, but is shown as a downloaded song when you play it. You can even edit it or delete it as a custom song.



Did you really try that ?
Because It just freeze the game when I try to play or edit an imported downloaded song with bdxtool...
If it really work, it would be very easy to make a program that let you manage your custom songs...


----------



## Schlupi (Jul 2, 2008)

Well, RayLancer posted this:

http://www.mediafire.com/?2xyzttjzyyc 

which he said will make it work on M3 Simply. 

can somebody upload this to Filefactory, please?

I can't DL from mediafire.


----------



## twIstErOId_AmbAs (Jul 2, 2008)

(deleted)


----------



## twIstErOId_AmbAs (Jul 2, 2008)

Krazplay said:
			
		

> twIstErOId_AmbAssAdOr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um, I didn't try it myself, but a lot of people say it works. Are you sure you cropped exactly 32768 bytes?


----------



## Yummy (Jul 2, 2008)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> Well, RayLancer posted this:
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?2xyzttjzyyc
> 
> ...



zShare:
_DS_MENU.DAT

FileFactory:
_DS_MENU.DAT


----------



## Schlupi (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks, Yummy


----------



## Krazplay (Jul 2, 2008)

twIstErOId_AmbAssAdOr said:
			
		

> Krazplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes they are 32 768 bytes, and I'm sure my songs are fine, as you can replace a song with another one if there were at the same adress and if the two saves share the same ID when you downloaded them.
That's even why I first thought the songs were not protected  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So no luck for me, once it didn't freeze the game, but when I tried to edit the song there was a data error...


----------



## Dacvak (Jul 2, 2008)

Hey guys, I'd like to work on a Wikipedia entry listing all of the DLC in Band Bros, who the artist is, who the composer is, and if the song is in any TV show/video game, with constant updates.

My Japanese is sketchy at best, and I'm not terribly hip with the latest J-pop and whatnot, so if anyone can help out, that would be tremendous.

Let me know on here or through PM.

~Dac

Edit:
Also, where exactly can I find the BDXTool? Can someone give me a direct link? The others didn't work.


----------



## Archenyte (Jul 2, 2008)

Dacvak said:
			
		

> Hey guys, I'd like to work on a Wikipedia entry listing all of the DLC in Band Bros, who the artist is, who the composer is, and if the song is in any TV show/video game, with constant updates.
> 
> My Japanese is sketchy at best, and I'm not terribly hip with the latest J-pop and whatnot, so if anyone can help out, that would be tremendous.
> 
> ...



??????? is called "Hare Hare Yukai" or translated into "Sunny Sunny Happiness". By Aya Hirano from the anime  "The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya"

Is that what you wanted? too bad it's the only song from the downloads that I can recognise just by listening for a few seconds =(

Edit: the ? in ??????? is another letter thing but I don't know how to write japanese stuff on the computer.


----------



## Yummy (Jul 2, 2008)

Have you seen the GBAtemp homepage, with the new DSTT firmware??



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> A new update for the DSTT. With this update, the DSTT will now support 8mb sav files and NDS #2385 (Daigasso! Band Brothers DX - Japan) now supports Wi-Fi downloads (read below for more info).




So, can a DSTT user confirm this information please?


----------



## Dominator (Jul 2, 2008)

yummy, read the topic, this is a fake, work yes, connecet and download not, I try a DSTT save doen't work, event on a DSTT


----------



## Yummy (Jul 2, 2008)

Oh my! 


Dominator, have you got a slot2, i mean a real slot 2 flash card (Supercard, M3 perfect....) ?


----------



## Dominator (Jul 2, 2008)

Nop i have an R4 only... but why ?


----------



## Yummy (Jul 2, 2008)

Oh, it is a pity as you certainly are going to have your copy much more sooner than me!


i wanted to ask you to try to dump your own game, to keep on a side your dump until you have used your 100 slots on your real cartridge, & then to use the dump & see if you will be able dl again.


----------



## Dominator (Jul 2, 2008)

yes that was i plain, I plan to dump my own game with rudolph's tool, input a fresh save (because i can't dump 8 mb save file) and see if the ID generated match with the rom and allow me to download.

If i can download wit my flashcard tha would mean there is an ID in the rom too but if i can't Nintendo know how to block flashcard............ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Post here when someone receive his copy.


----------



## Yummy (Jul 2, 2008)

dominator said:
			
		

> yes that was i plain, I plan to dump my own game with rudolph's tool, input a fresh save (because i can't dump 8 mb save file) and see if the ID generated match with the rom and allow me to download.
> 
> Oh yes! Rudolph's tool! i've forgotten that one!
> 
> ...




No, they are not able to stop making their games running on flash cards....
BUT, it will mean that they will manage in the future to release more & more games like DBB DX which require dl if you want some extras....& they succeeded yet in protecting their games as this is the first one with a unique ID...


----------



## Dacvak (Jul 3, 2008)

So is there a way to convert my old band bros songs to BBDX?

~Dac


----------



## Mac2492 (Jul 3, 2008)

Archenyte said:
			
		

> ??????? is called "Hare Hare Yukai" or translated into "Sunny Sunny Happiness". By Aya Hirano from the anime  "The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya"



Hare Hare Yukai (the original version) was actually sung by three people (Aya Hirano, Minori Chihara, and Yuko Goto).


----------



## DesDes-san (Jul 3, 2008)

Whoops, disregard this post.  I misread that kanji.


----------



## twIstErOId_AmbAs (Jul 3, 2008)

DSTT firmware V1.13 is out. This time it really supports 8mb saves. And it also generates a random id when creating a fresh save.


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 3, 2008)

twIstErOId_AmbAssAdOr said:
			
		

> DSTT firmware V1.13 is out. This time it really supports 8mb saves. And it also generates a random id when creating a fresh save.


thats a lie


----------



## Yummy (Jul 3, 2008)

Are you sure?

On the DSTT post no one was able to:
DSTT Loader v1.13, Fixes #2835 Wi-Fi Support

...


----------



## twIstErOId_AmbAs (Jul 3, 2008)

Of course you can't download with dstt-generated saves. Nintendo is now checking ids against their database. Only real cartridges can download atm. If you are able to dump the save of your cartridge and use it on dstt, it should download fine, however noone has made the appropriate tool to do that yet.
Ferrariman: I said it supports 8mb saves and that is a fact.


----------



## Dacvak (Jul 3, 2008)

Is there a way to convert original Band Bros user created songs to BBDX songs?

Anyone?

~Dac


----------



## dawn.wan (Jul 3, 2008)

If you read the wording to the DSTT update, they explain why it is not possible for wifi.. all lost in translation.. o well, atleast it supports 8mb saves... Luckly so far nintendo are the ppl to push the limits w/ their system when it comes to games, although games may use 8mb saves i doubt there will be major anti piracy measures...  just hope the daigasso scene lives, we all must share our works..!!!


----------



## fkusumot (Jul 3, 2008)

Dacvak said:
			
		

> Is there a way to convert original Band Bros user created songs to BBDX songs?
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> ~Dac



Yes. Something called BBDXTOOL. There was an explanation and some links earlier in the thread.


----------



## twIstErOId_AmbAs (Jul 3, 2008)

I think those who have not bought a copy of the game should STOP HOPING FOR DOWNLOAD TO WORK. You don't pay for it, you don't enjoy it.


----------



## Dacvak (Jul 3, 2008)

fkusumot said:
			
		

> Dacvak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The links don't work. Do you have any fresh links?

~Dac


----------



## LeMoonwalker (Jul 3, 2008)

Does anyone know how to rename a user-created song ? The first game didn't let you much space name but here you can have up to 3 lines, so I'd like to rename my songs to their complete title.
But after I've entered a new name, I click save, but then it goes back to the original name...
Anyone knows ?


----------



## Impossible (Jul 3, 2008)

It looks like the number of download songs is fast nearing 300... It's going to be unbelievably huge at this rate, I can't believe the limit is only 100. Once there are 300, can someone update the pre-loaded saves so that the third one is complete?


----------



## Yummy (Jul 3, 2008)

Impossible said:
			
		

> Once there are 300, can someone update the pre-loaded saves so that the third one is complete?



Not possible anymore....You should buy a copy!


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 3, 2008)

Now I don't know if I should get this game or a new Slot 2


----------



## Dacvak (Jul 3, 2008)

Woo!! I finished my first Band Bros DX song!!

I just finished my Big Blue (from F-Zero) remix. I uploaded the song on YouTube (with the Drum part showing). I want to add it to Nintendo's servers, but I can't figure out how. Too much Japanese involved. If someone figures it out, let me know so everyone can download it.

*Enjoy!  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8ok4ZELvhc*

~Dac


----------



## Impossible (Jul 3, 2008)

Yummy said:
			
		

> Impossible said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I already have, I just want to be able to play songs before I risk wasting my download slots.

Why isn't it possible anymore? How was it done before?


----------



## gunsharp (Jul 4, 2008)

This 100 download limit thing is a really lowball way of forcing consumers to buy more than one copy of the same game...not that I bought it.  I can just imagine how hesitant I would be in downloading new songs since there are good new ones coming out everyday.


----------



## k0sm0s (Jul 4, 2008)

that's because you can't anyhow add songs to the database, have to determine whether the rights allows them to upload into the database... and since this is something like stealing songs, they added the 100 download limit to limit it...


weirdly nintendo seems to disallow the use of their songs for ALL instances.. technically that would not allow you to upload nintendo's compositions into the server, which does not happen since it's nintendo's own game after all.. looks like you have to ignore the database for nintendo's songs anyway...


----------



## Dacvak (Jul 4, 2008)

k0sm0s said:
			
		

> that's because you can't anyhow add songs to the database, have to determine whether the rights allows them to upload into the database... and since this is something like stealing songs, they added the 100 download limit to limit it...
> 
> 
> weirdly nintendo seems to disallow the use of their songs for ALL instances.. technically that would not allow you to upload nintendo's compositions into the server, which does not happen since it's nintendo's own game after all.. looks like you have to ignore the database for nintendo's songs anyway...



Whaaaa? Nintendo disallows use of their songs? Why? Are you positive of this?

~Dac


----------



## Lookie401 (Jul 4, 2008)

Or it's more like ONLY JASRAC songs/music are allow to be submitted (ie every songs/music created in Japan except most video game music).

And since most Nintendo songs/music isn't JASRAC'ed and JASRAC themselves are providing the service, you cannot submit/upload Nintendo songs/music.

JASRAC is like the RIAA here in US. o.o


----------



## Dacvak (Jul 4, 2008)

That's the weakest thing I've ever heard.

~Dac


----------



## k0sm0s (Jul 4, 2008)

Lookie401 said:
			
		

> Or it's more like ONLY JASRAC songs/music are allow to be submitted (ie every songs/music created in Japan except most video game music).
> 
> And since most Nintendo songs/music isn't JASRAC'ed and JASRAC themselves are providing the service, you cannot submit/upload Nintendo songs/music.
> 
> JASRAC is like the RIAA here in US. o.o



actually most of nintendo's music are on JASRAC.. that's how i found out that they don't allow their music for any use.. however, i see several earthbound songs submitted by users.. 

there will also be no namco music since namco specifically disallowed Download of their music (what a waste since there won't be any idolmasters songs)

also, i can't find any capcom's music on jasrac database though..


----------



## Dacvak (Jul 4, 2008)

k0sm0s said:
			
		

> actually most of nintendo's music are on JASRAC.. that's how i found out that they don't allow their music for any use.. however, i see several earthbound songs submitted by users..
> 
> there will also be no namco music since namco specifically disallowed Download of their music (what a waste since there won't be any idolmasters songs)
> 
> also, i can't find any capcom's music on jasrac database though..



Well, k0sm0s, since you obviously have a better handle on this than I do, can you assist me in putting my F-Zero song onto Nintendo's servers?

~Dac


----------



## k0sm0s (Jul 4, 2008)

Dacvak said:
			
		

> k0sm0s said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





hmm ok i need the name of the song, so i can tell you the code for the J-WID code


----------



## darrenwongster (Jul 4, 2008)

twIstErOId_AmbAssAdOr said:
			
		

> Of course you can't download with dstt-generated saves. Nintendo is now checking ids against their database. Only real cartridges can download atm. If you are able to dump the save of your cartridge and use it on dstt, it should download fine, however noone has made the appropriate tool to do that yet.
> Ferrariman: I said it supports 8mb saves and that is a fact.



Firstly, a big "Thank You" to RanmaFreak who acted fast enough to DL the 1st 221 songs before Nitendo shuts us off again.

I tried using the 8mb SAV file uploaded by RanmaFreak on a DSTT using the latest V1.13. But its still not working. I can only see the original 31 songs instead of the 131 avalable on my R4. Anyone else able to see all 131 songs using RanmaFreak's 8mb SAV file on a DSTT?

atm, none has found a way to dump a save file from an actual game cartridge right?  I tried dumping the game ROM from an original DX cartridge using Rudolp's "NDS Backup Tool Wifi 0.31f" but despite 3 attempts, there always appears an error message saying that the dumping process failed. I still ended up with a dumped 64.0 MB (67,108,864 bytes)  ROM. Are there any other updated "Dumping application" that can dump the game ROM successfully?


----------



## twIstErOId_AmbAs (Jul 4, 2008)

darrenwongster said:
			
		

> I tried using the 8mb SAV file uploaded by RanmaFreak on a DSTT using the latest V1.13. But its still not working. I can only see the original 31 songs instead of the 131 avalable on my R4. Anyone else able to see all 131 songs using RanmaFreak's 8mb SAV file on a DSTT?
> 
> atm, none has found a way to dump a save file from an actual game cartridge right?  I tried dumping the game ROM from an original DX cartridge using Rudolp's "NDS Backup Tool Wifi 0.31f" but despite 3 attempts, there always appears an error message saying that the dumping process failed. I still ended up with a dumped 64.0 MB (67,108,864 bytes)  ROM. Are there any other updated "Dumping application" that can dump the game ROM successfully?



DSTT v1.13 works perfectly for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Both downloaded songs and custom songs work fine.

It seems that no one has made the appropriate tool to dump a 8mb save. Well, actually I think even if Rudolph made one, he will be reluctant to release it because it might be used in piracy.


----------



## Earthdweller (Jul 4, 2008)

Just thought I'd post my disaster for your entertainment.

Ordered BBDX from Play Asia and paid the extra for UPS 1-3 day delivery cos I'm eager... 

About £25 for the game and £12 shipping. £37 so far...

Waited in until 2:00 just in case but no delivery and had to pop out for an hour.

Of course UPS tried to deliver when I was out - sods law. Not their fault.

Ticket says they won't deliver until Monday now but the killer is £17.59 to pay in taxes!

I know it can happen but this game is going to cost me £54.59 in total!! and I still cant get it till Monday!!

Seems expensive for import duty, istn't that about 70% tax?

Not a good start for my first post.

Anyway should be up to about 400 songs by the time I get it so I'll have to buy another one.

Sorry if I've spoiled the flow of the thread but it is about BBDX.


----------



## Yummy (Jul 4, 2008)

Earthdweller said:
			
		

> ... *but the killer is £17.59 to pay in taxes!*
> 
> I know it can happen but this game is going to cost me £54.59 in total!!









I wish it's not going to happen to me...

I feel sorry for you...


----------



## jabjab (Jul 4, 2008)

Earthdweller said:
			
		

> Just thought I'd post my disaster for your entertainment.
> 
> Ordered BBDX from Play Asia and paid the extra for UPS 1-3 day delivery cos I'm eager...
> 
> ...


vat+import duty (1 might not apply to vid games cant remember) (calculated on total cost which is 37) and dont forget handling charge which would be at least half of the extra.


----------



## Celice (Jul 4, 2008)

So, is there a way to get saving working on a SuperCard ONE yet?  The only thing I can think is that DSTT/TTSS/whatever firmware hack 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Or if there's a way to boot from my SuperCard SD slot-2 device :x


----------



## evhoria (Jul 4, 2008)

Does this game work on slot 2 yet?


----------



## Yummy (Jul 4, 2008)

*Raulpica* tried it on his SC miniSD & it worked.

Celice, i do not know why the game does't run on your DSTT as *twIstErOId_AmbAssAdOr* has just said he has it working on his flash card...
Are you sure you updated it to the v1.13 firmware?...


----------



## Dacvak (Jul 4, 2008)

I just completed my second BBDX song!

Sonic The Hedgehog Medley



I can upload the .sav file for people who want to play this song and Big Blue.

~Dac


----------



## Yummy (Jul 4, 2008)

Oh please Dacvak!  Share your creations!!


----------



## Dacvak (Jul 4, 2008)

Yummy said:
			
		

> Oh please Dacvak!  Share your creations!!



I definitely will, but I'm going to be busy all day today (blowing stuff up!), so remind me tomorrow or tonight and I'll definitely do it for you guys.

~Dac


----------



## Spikey (Jul 4, 2008)

Why would you upload your save? Just upload the .dbx file. And we can just import it into our saves with bdxtool.


----------



## Celice (Jul 4, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Celice, i do not know why the game does't run on your DSTT as twIstErOId_AmbAssAdOr has just said he has it working on his flash card...
> Are you sure you updated it to the v1.13 firmware?...


I didn't know if the hack for the SuperCard's firmware (to become DSTT) was the version able to support the game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I don't have an actual DSTT card :/

So I'll have to try and figure how to get the "port" working--or is it not worth it, if I don't have the qactual card?

EDIT:  Well, looks like I can't go the DSTT route, as I don't have  a SDHC SuperCard.  Just the old black one.


----------



## Dominator (Jul 4, 2008)

Yes upload the .dbx, and i have one question, do you maje this song with a parition or just with the music ?

I make vivaldie tribute guitar song (no finish yet) but i Use the real parition


----------



## Dacvak (Jul 5, 2008)

dominator said:
			
		

> Yes upload the .dbx, and i have one question, do you maje this song with a parition or just with the music ?
> 
> I make vivaldie tribute guitar song (no finish yet) but i Use the real parition



I don't exactly understand what you're asking, but I made this song by inputting every single note individually. It took forever, but it's the only way to make sure it's perfect.

~Dac


----------



## Dacvak (Jul 5, 2008)

Is there a way to turn old stock Band Bros songs into .bbs? Also, is there a way to turn new downloadable BBDX songs into .bbs or .bbdx or whatever it was. This way I can load them onto my card then transfer them to my real copy of the game without filling up all my DLC slots.

~Dac

Edit: Also, is there a way to delete custom songs you made?


----------



## Yummy (Jul 5, 2008)

Dacvak said:
			
		

> Is there a way to turn old stock Band Bros songs into .bbs? Also, is there a way to turn new downloadable BBDX songs into .bbs or .bbdx or whatever it was. This way I can load them onto my card then transfer them to my real copy of the game without filling up all my DLC slots.
> 
> I don't know...
> 
> ...



Unfortunately no: once you've created & saved your song in the game, it takes a slot. & there's no way to come back.

If someone has more information on that & think i'm wrong, please correct me!


----------



## Dominator (Jul 5, 2008)

Heye, simple click on the litle icon  in the top left corner of editor studio and you can delte you custom song lol


----------



## Yummy (Jul 5, 2008)

Really?

So we can delete all custom songs?


----------



## Spikey (Jul 5, 2008)

Yummy said:
			
		

> Really?
> 
> So we can delete all custom songs?


You can delete custom songs, but not the ones downloaded from Nintendo.


----------



## Dacvak (Jul 5, 2008)

So now we need someone to figure out how to convert downloaded songs to .bdx files, then we'll be totally set!

So... someone get on that! XD

~Dac


----------



## Dominator (Jul 5, 2008)

i think Yasu work on it, his tool (bbdsxtool) evolve each day 
He improve the speed, now i think he search to add more feature


----------



## Schlupi (Jul 5, 2008)

With your guys' help, I just succeeded in being able to play this game as of Wednsday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks everyone for the saves and stuff!

This game is awesome, better than the first. Also, as a side note...

I was able to get downloadable songs without any problems. 

I was using the 3rd save from the three saves containing the 234+ songs. 

Also, I feel stupid not noticing that the first 30 songs are so were the same in each save


----------



## Dominator (Jul 5, 2008)

trying third save now....

don't work, whats flashcard do u use ?


----------



## Zerrix (Jul 5, 2008)

Does it work NOW with the R4?
Or is there still a f*cking save-problem?


----------



## Dominator (Jul 5, 2008)

lo, the game work on the R4 but you can't download song.


----------



## Schlupi (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm using M3 Simply, and It has the R4 kernel patched thing modded for the M3 Simply (got it from somebody here on this topic, page 60-something)

I just tried DLing again, and it worked again. I would post a vid, but I dont have and camera....


----------



## berlinka (Jul 5, 2008)

dominator said:
			
		

> lo, the game work on the R4 but you can't download song.



but that has nothing to do with the R4....I could download songs several days on my R4 without a single problem. But after day three they banned my ass. So....it's probably just your IP that got busted.


----------



## Dacvak (Jul 5, 2008)

Hey guys. So, I work for an import gaming company (Mad-Gear, mad-gear.com) and we sell this game at a ton of anime conventions. Anyway, I'm not really "hip" with anime anymore, but I always like showcasing our games, so can anyone here give me a list of the "cool" anime or J-pop songs available for download so I can better show off BBDX to customers?

Thanks a lot.

~Dac

Edit: Here are the ones I have so far:
Cruel Angel Thesis
Lupin III intro
That "Hey DJ" song
Cha-La Head Cha-La
Totoro
Ignited (Gundam Seed)
Ride On Shooting Star
Train-Train
A few songs from Ouendan 2
Sailor Moon Theme
Mobile Suit Gundam Theme
What's Up People (Death Note)

What else should I grab?

~Dac


----------



## Leoking (Jul 6, 2008)

Dacvak said:
			
		

> Hey guys. So, I work for an import gaming company (Mad-Gear, mad-gear.com) and we sell this game at a ton of anime conventions. Anyway, I'm not really "hip" with anime anymore, but I always like showcasing our games, so can anyone here give me a list of the "cool" anime or J-pop songs available for download so I can better show off BBDX to customers?
> 
> Thanks a lot.
> 
> ...



Yuzurenai Negai (Magic Knight Rayearth)
Sobakasu (Rurouni Kenshin)
Matsuri is good too...


----------



## Leoking (Jul 6, 2008)

berlinka said:
			
		

> dominator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How you did that? o_o
I can't DL anything since they banned for the first time...
can you send me the sav?

EDIT:damn...didn't notice the double pos, sorry x_x


----------



## gunsharp (Jul 6, 2008)

Dacvak said:
			
		

> Hey guys. So, I work for an import gaming company (Mad-Gear, mad-gear.com) and we sell this game at a ton of anime conventions. Anyway, I'm not really "hip" with anime anymore, but I always like showcasing our games, so can anyone here give me a list of the "cool" anime or J-pop songs available for download so I can better show off BBDX to customers?
> 
> Thanks a lot.
> 
> ...



Definitely Hare Hare Yukai from Suzumiya Haruhi.  Just check out all the videos of that dance routine on youtube for its popularity.


----------



## Celice (Jul 6, 2008)

SuperCard team posted an update!!



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Slot2 Convert Software v2.67 released   Update(2008.07.05)
> 1. Fixed: #2253 and #2421 cant work
> 2. Fixed: some games which likes #2392 cant work
> 3. Fixed: the save size of #2385 fixed into 64Mbits
> Importantlease backup the save files before upgrading.


Now how the hell do I get that to work >___________>


----------



## eykre (Jul 6, 2008)

Eh, it was about time I used this account. I read through all  of the pages and it pretty much answered my question, but just in case  I missed it:

1. How do you use the 1-100, 101-200 and 201-2xx on M3 Real?

2. Has anyone found a way to download using the M3 Real? If so, how?


----------



## littlestevie (Jul 6, 2008)

eykre said:
			
		

> Eh, it was about time I used this account. I read through all  of the pages and it pretty much answered my question, but just in case  I missed it:
> 
> 1. How do you use the 1-100, 101-200 and 201-2xx on M3 Real?
> 
> 2. Has anyone found a way to download using the M3 Real? If so, how?



1) use the hacked translation of m3 sakura, saving still doesnt work at this point properly but u can at least play the DLC, M3 have said they are working on something.

2) Not possible at all at this time, it appears that downloading has been banned for all units that are generated from flashcarts and only originals can download. also see 1 for the other part of the issue


----------



## squall23 (Jul 6, 2008)

Dacvak said:
			
		

> Hey guys. So, I work for an import gaming company (Mad-Gear, mad-gear.com) and we sell this game at a ton of anime conventions. Anyway, I'm not really "hip" with anime anymore, but I always like showcasing our games, so can anyone here give me a list of the "cool" anime or J-pop songs available for download so I can better show off BBDX to customers?
> 
> Thanks a lot.
> 
> ...


Ai wo Torimodose! (Fist of the North Star)
Taisetsu na mono
Pegasus Fantasy (Saint Seiya)
Kokoro no Chizu (One Piece)
Natsu Matsuri
Wings of Words (Gundam SEED Destiny)
Bokutachi no Yukue (same as above)
Sousei no Aquarion (Sousei no Aquarion)
Ai Uta
Karma (Tales of the Abyss)


----------



## k0sm0s (Jul 6, 2008)

reading the chinese bbs, supercard team is preparing an update for slot1 as well, a main update that will support daigassou


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jul 6, 2008)

squall23 said:
			
		

> Dacvak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The first link on the wifi list i think i'ts : ?????????
Thank you


----------



## Celice (Jul 6, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Reading the chinese bbs, supercard team is preparing an update for slot1 as well, a main update that will support daigassou


Finally ;_;  I've tried six different ways and counting in trying to get the thing to work in Slot-2, but all I ever get is two white or two black screens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My brother also loves this game, so we're holding out on this fix~


----------



## asdasd1212 (Jul 6, 2008)

how about the channel on the wii?


----------



## Duckiee (Jul 6, 2008)

RanmaFreak said:
			
		

> well, someone requested earlier if someone would post saves with the songs already downloaded, so I have 3 saves from my R4 that I can put up somewhere if anyone wants. I just finished downloading the last song, so if anyone doesn't want to go through with the trouble of downloading every individual song, they can just use my save.
> 
> Anyone want me to post it?
> 
> ...


So how do you get this to work on Cyclo since ever I start and complete the introduction I only contain the original 31 songs.

Help?


----------



## littlestevie (Jul 6, 2008)

Duckiee said:
			
		

> RanmaFreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you need to be running the 1.41 firmware loader for cyclo for this game to work properly


----------



## mrpinklemonade (Jul 7, 2008)

hi, i was wondering if anyone using Cyclo are able to DL the songs, my friend(using 1.41 beta 2) is able to Dl songs but some how some people(including me) are not abled to DL songs. I have tried 1.41Beta 1&2 and 1.41 official. can someone who could DL songs help me solve this problem? or is this just a wireless connection problem?

I could go on Wifi, but it doesn't let me DL songs
Error 3111 shows up middle of DLing time


----------



## dawn.wan (Jul 7, 2008)

your buddy is full of BS


----------



## DigitalSilence (Jul 7, 2008)

1 more week and i will have the "extra" money to afford actually buying this game...


certainly would be nice to be able to put one of those "ranmafreak" saves on an m3perfect tho...

no help for .DAT   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  ....


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jul 7, 2008)

asdasd1212 said:
			
		

> how about the channel on the wii?


Look at this thread/release:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=941...p;#entry1258249


----------



## jagviper (Jul 7, 2008)

DigitalSilence said:
			
		

> 1 more week and i will have the "extra" money to afford actually buying this game...
> 
> 
> certainly would be nice to be able to put one of those "ranmafreak" saves on an m3perfect tho...
> ...


Couldn't you just convert the save into a .sav file? Does the actual game work on an m3 perfect yet though?


----------



## DigitalSilence (Jul 7, 2008)

jagviper....the file would need to be a .DAT not a .SAV for it to work on an m3perfect.

and yes the game has worked on the perfect all along, but without DLC.


----------



## jagviper (Jul 7, 2008)

DigitalSilence said:
			
		

> jagviper....the file would need to be a .DAT not a .SAV for it to work on an m3perfect.
> 
> and yes the game has worked on the perfect all along, but without DLC.


Yeah, i just realized both of those things by reading some of the thread  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Thanks though


----------



## fkusumot (Jul 8, 2008)

Five-hundred and forty-five songs (545), and counting! I wonder what the limit is when Nintendo will start culling less downloaded songs.


----------



## k0sm0s (Jul 8, 2008)

.... 545? 6 copies of games...?


----------



## blahman (Jul 8, 2008)

gunsharp said:
			
		

> This 100 download limit thing is a really lowball way of forcing consumers to buy more than one copy of the same game...not that I bought it.  I can just imagine how hesitant I would be in downloading new songs since there are good new ones coming out everyday.



but how many ds rhythm games can you think of that that gives you 100 songs in the first place. putting it that way makes it seem more defendable don't you think.


----------



## gunsharp (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes but they want you to buy a new copy of their game to download user-created content...which I don't think is right


----------



## Celice (Jul 8, 2008)

Because they set a limit, they want you to buy multiple versions of the cart?  No, they set the limit because of the music itself, most likely for legal reasons or something.  They want you to decide carefully what you're picking--not how many extra you need to buy from them.  That would be Pokemon, and their lack of worth.

But at this rate, I wonder what Nintendo is going to do.  200 is overdone--five hundred?  Damn, Nintendo, what the hell are you thinking.  Ah, good news for those of use able to swap out save files, I guess ~_~


----------



## comapro (Jul 8, 2008)

Can someone upload RanmaFreak's 221 songs saves again? The megaupload link says exceeded.


----------



## Sephi (Jul 8, 2008)

Here's another mirror 
http://www.filefactory.com/file/44ffb6/n/DBBDXSaves_rar


----------



## fkusumot (Jul 9, 2008)

There are already people transcribing the downloaded songs into their 100 slot shareable library. It's a pain in the ass but  there is a work-around for the completionist type. There's .savs' out for the first 221 songs and all that needs to be done there is to find a way to rip those individually and then save into one of the free user slots (instead of the rigid downloadable slots). I would be surprised if there isn't some reasonable file management tool out within the next month.


----------



## blahman (Jul 9, 2008)

how many songs actually have vocals btw.


----------



## comapro (Jul 9, 2008)

Sephiroth said:
			
		

> Here's another mirror
> http://www.filefactory.com/file/44ffb6/n/DBBDXSaves_rar



Thx a lot


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2008)

Here how you can play Daigasso! Band Brothers DX on M3 DS Simply: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=94489


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jul 9, 2008)

lol..i few days ago..my r4 MicroSD card got corupted by R4 DS III firmware (ITS A FAKE!)  (i thought it was the "latest and Greatest") i sent my Corrupted card back to newegg and im going to get a new one in a couple of days  (even though TWEWY (Joshua day 4 is gone) all my saves have been erased too. Anyway im back to my outdated SuperCard SD (I bought it before i bought my R4 DS) i saw that "RamaFreak" uploaded 3 saves that have the 1st 300 songs in there. If anybody could convert the save that RamaFreak uploaded from .SAV to .NDS.SAV for my supercard:

(that Sephiroth made a Rapidshare Link for)



			
				Sephiroth said:
			
		

> Here's another mirror
> http://www.filefactory.com/file/44ffb6/n/DBBDXSaves_rar



i Tried ShunyWeb.info Save Game Converter to R4 Save to SuperCard SD save only in my dismay only giving me after a long wait..."Server Error"



i would be very greatful, and im sure other supercard SD users on here who haven't said anything would. I wouldnt be asking a favor if my R4 DS had a working MicroSD card..Actually i got A BSOD (after that my MicroSD card was Corrupted) that ruined my card when i was dragging the 3 saves to my MicroSD card!, Irony? No it wasnt the files.it was the firmware! (i erased the R4 III firmware using a format too!)

THE TIME COMMANDO WAZ HERE

Thanks in advance!


----------



## bowbowhead (Jul 9, 2008)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> lol..i few days ago..my r4 MicroSD card got corupted by R4 DS III firmware (ITS A FAKE!)  (i thought it was the "latest and Greatest") i sent my Corrupted card back to newegg and im going to get a new one in a couple of days  (even though TWEWY (Joshua day 4 is gone) all my saves have been erased too. Anyway im back to my outdated SuperCard SD (I bought it before i bought my R4 DS) i saw that "RamaFreak" uploaded 3 saves that have the 1st 300 songs in there. If anybody could convert the save that RamaFreak uploaded from .SAV to .NDS.SAV for my supercard:
> 
> (that Sephiroth made a Rapidshare Link for)
> 
> ...



You don't need to convert it, just paste the save files into your card. Just make sure to add ".nds" before the ".sav" and change the file name to the appropriate one. This worked for me at least.


----------



## Sephi (Jul 9, 2008)

43 downloads already, seems like a lot of people are interested in 'cheating' :s


----------



## Celice (Jul 9, 2008)

http://rapidshare.com/files/128440231/bdxt...300030.rar.html

Since I got the game working on SuperCard SD, along with the saves, I could finally get the songs imported.  Here's a little more ordered version of the BBS files I uploaded last time, some missing, some new.  They should be about 95% video game music, at about 280-ish songs, split across three saves.  Stuff like Advance Wars:  Dual Strike, Final Fantasy, Chrono Trigger, Kingdom Hearts, Zelda, Mario, Metroid, Megaman 1~7 and some others, and a bunch of others.  The song names are fine within the game--it sucks, though, they're alphabetically ordered.  New ones are mixed in with the old ones--but hey, at least the ones in Romanji are shoved to the back ^^

And I'm quite happy to say that there's nothing special, song-wise, in the Speaker Channel.  All custom songs play through it.

EDIT:  Yasu has something called a Daigasso! Activator (kinda) tool on his website.  Maybe it has something to do with the ID thing for Wi-Fi?

Also, anyone got a link to the converter tool between MIDI and BBS?  I looked at what I thought to be the author's site but the link's dead :/


----------



## twIstErOId_AmbAs (Jul 10, 2008)

Yasu has got some new toy on his site.
The BDX Adaptor. Looks like it's a tool to extract your custom songs from your real game cartridge using an NDS Adapter, which is some kind of dongle used to backup save files from carts.
Anyone knows Japanese? Check the readme out please


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jul 10, 2008)

bowbowhead said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I Don't see how thats possible..because the File Sizes are Different: A SuperCard nds.sav is 256kb a R4 DS Save is 8MB. Now maybe a converter for the file sizes..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




THE TIME COMMANDO WAZ HERE


----------



## twIstErOId_AmbAs (Jul 10, 2008)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> I Don't see how thats possible..because the File Sizes are Different: A SuperCard nds.sav is 256kb a R4 DS Save is 8MB. Now maybe a converter for the file sizes.....


The file size is not an issue. SuperCard Slot2 devices handle 8MB save files just fine.


----------



## JaySee (Jul 10, 2008)

Celice said:
			
		

> http://rapidshare.com/files/128440231/bdxt...300030.rar.html
> 
> Since I got the game working on SuperCard SD, along with the saves, I could finally get the songs imported.  Here's a little more ordered version of the BBS files I uploaded last time, some missing, some new.  They should be about 95% video game music, at about 280-ish songs, split across three saves.  Stuff like Advance Wars:  Dual Strike, Final Fantasy, Chrono Trigger, Kingdom Hearts, Zelda, Mario, Metroid, Megaman 1~7 and some others, and a bunch of others.  The song names are fine within the game--it sucks, though, they're alphabetically ordered.  New ones are mixed in with the old ones--but hey, at least the ones in Romanji are shoved to the back ^^
> 
> ...



Awesome Celice! Thank you for putting so much time and effort in making these saves! Ive been wanting to jam some video game tunes on BBDX so bad! THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!


----------



## CasperH (Jul 10, 2008)

If you got banned do you got banned from de Daigasso servers only or the other WFC servers too?


----------



## Narstyle (Jul 10, 2008)

Aparently, from what Google Translator claims, there's methods of removing the Dowload 100? I dunno, seems like a big claim to me; i don't even think the site owner knows much about it and is simply a "middle man"


----------



## raulpica (Jul 10, 2008)

I have tried Daigassou! Band Brothers DX with the new SuperCard DS One software (SP4)...

It hangs on "Loading". It's probably a save creation matter, as I can find a 0kb save file in my microSD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Instead, using a SAV created by Savcreate, it works just fine, and you can even connect to the WiFi, but when you try to download a song, you get the dreaded Error 31111 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can someother with a SCDS One test if it hangs on the save creation?

Btw, songs are now at about 680.


----------



## Celice (Jul 11, 2008)

I just checked the English site for a brief moment and saw nothing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Must be in the forums, or at the Chinese site.  I'll give it a go later on~


----------



## Impossible (Jul 11, 2008)

Celice said:
			
		

> http://rapidshare.com/files/128440231/bdxt...300030.rar.html
> 
> Since I got the game working on SuperCard SD, along with the saves, I could finally get the songs imported.  Here's a little more ordered version of the BBS files I uploaded last time, some missing, some new.  They should be about 95% video game music, at about 280-ish songs, split across three saves.  Stuff like Advance Wars:  Dual Strike, Final Fantasy, Chrono Trigger, Kingdom Hearts, Zelda, Mario, Metroid, Megaman 1~7 and some others, and a bunch of others.  The song names are fine within the game--it sucks, though, they're alphabetically ordered.  New ones are mixed in with the old ones--but hey, at least the ones in Romanji are shoved to the back ^^
> 
> ...



The MIDI -> BBS converter is terrible. It cuts out parts of the songs, screws lots of things up, and you couldn't edit the songs made with it (no idea if you still can't in BBDX). Hopefully someone will make a good one for BDX, although it's still not as good as having manually made songs.

Also, I feel redundant now. I was going to make an awesome converted BBS collection... Technically, mine is better because they're already fixed BDXs, and they have English titles (that was a pain), but it's probably not worth it. Do keep in mind that some of my own songs (CT Ending, SMS Secret, Pollyanna) have been remade in BBDX and are far better now, so you really don't need the BBS versions of those in there.

Also, I keep telling people to get rid of LoZLAEnd (LA's credits), but it keeps showing up. It was NEVER FINISHED - until a couple of days ago in BBDX. It should NOT be played by anyone, I only ever had it put up to get some feedback. I'll post a link to my BDX files as soon as I'm able to.

Edit: Well, my songs aren't on the site they normally are yet, but I have uploaded them here. They're the ones uploaded by Impossible, I've put the download keys in the details.

Edit 2: Yep, I just checked, these were imported with the version of bdxtool that results in super quiet instruments and messed up sound balance. There are some amazing things on here, though - you did a better job finding BBS files than I did, and I'd like to think I have a pretty excellent collection. Can you make a zip/rar of the BBS files themselves, or import them again in the new bdxtool? It would be great to have them converted properly. I mean, I can't speak for ALL BBS composers, but I put a lot of effort into sound balance, and I'm sure many of the people who made those files wouldn't like to think that people are playing them with half of the instruments inaudible.


----------



## Sephi (Jul 12, 2008)

over 300 downloads from here alone for the BBDX SAV, this is really popular o.O


----------



## Celice (Jul 12, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Also, I feel redundant now. I was going to make an awesome converted BBS collection... Technically, mine is better because they're already fixed BDXs, and they have English titles (that was a pain), but it's probably not worth it. Do keep in mind that some of my own songs (CT Ending, SMS Secret, Pollyanna) have been remade in BBDX and are far better now, so you really don't need the BBS versions of those in there.


No, please do ^^  Mine is a quick-fix--I'd drop it in a second for a quick-fix.  English names only make finding new songs all the easier too ^^;;  In fact, I'd like to see a compilation done in a similar style--I'm a little lazy and don't want to go through and add your songs in too--especially when I can't remember what songs I have in the first place >____>

Just remember that many of the songs I have look like their names were made with a language pack I don't have installed--if you don't have it either, they'll look gibberish (I have the default ones for Japanese, and some Chinese ones from Microsoft).  If you don't mind, I can still upload them.  What I did was go through all the links available at the forums, and then, basically grabbed everything from COCOROCO (or however it's spelled) for the sake of having more music


----------



## Impossible (Jul 12, 2008)

What I was doing was taking far too long, though... And it would have required a lot more research, as there were a lot of game songs I kind of knew (at least the series) but couldn't identify. And in the first place, if I didn't know it at all, I don't bother with it. I'll try to put up my files eventually, but in the mean time, I'd just love it if you could import the songs again with the new bdxtool just so they sound right, or post the BBS files. 

The new version of the tool requires you to input an activation code into the box under the download link on the site, just so nobody gets confused about that.


----------



## Dacvak (Jul 12, 2008)

It would be absolutely incredible if you two could combine your song packs and have English names. I don't know how I, personally, can help, but if I can let me know and I will.

Also, if you want to add any of my songs to the pack (Sonic, Big Blue, Portal [better than the one there, lol], Chocolate Rain, You Get To Burning, All The Small Things, Etc...) let me know and I'll try and turn them into BDX files.

~Dac


----------



## Mac2492 (Jul 12, 2008)

I have Koi no Mikuru Densetsu if anyone is interested. I probably copied the notes off a midi file a long time ago. I really can't remember.

Link: http://www.mediafire.com/?91eixmuec11

Please tell me if it works or not. I haven't gotten around to testing BBS files in DX yet.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jul 12, 2008)

I've found a app for import bbdx files, so anyone must make these files ...

Never mind


----------



## Celice (Jul 13, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I'd just love it if you could import the songs again with the new bdxtool just so they sound right, or post the BBS files.


Here's my small collection.

I'm too lazy to go threw and add new ones myself--but I'd be happy to leech off the ones other members create ^^


----------



## Impossible (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks. I'll see if I have anything you don't, and then I'll upload some new save files with everything.

Okay, I'm done, but it's still a bit of a rush job. I deleted some doubles (hopefully none were actually different versions of a song with identical titles, I didn't delete Be Somewhere because of that) and renamed some of the Japanese file names I recognised so that it was organised slightly better, making the alphabetical order go in a bit more neatly. Then I added a bunch of extra songs, mostly BBS but also some BDX, to the last save - I think I added some to earlier ones as well, but probably just one or two. I also deleted all my BBSes and replaced them with BDX versions, which are found in the last save. 

I actually have a bunch more songs you don't that I found on a Japanese site, but I really didn't want to go searching to make sure you didn't already have some of them, and I wasn't going to bother trying to fill a fourth save. I had all my songs which were already in your files mixed in with the ones that weren't, so it would have been too hard. So I just topped up the third save with some of my favourites, including some fantastic Zelda medleys (two of them start the same, but they're different). And a little Phoenix Wright (I really want more of these, I've heard a few awesome MP3s of PW songs people have made, but I can't find BBS files of them) and Golden Sun. I have some Chrono Trigger songs as well, but there was no more space. >_>

My songs are limited to only the ones I know and can identify, so it's probably for the best that we go with this for now. I think 300 songs will last most people a long time:

http://rapidshare.com/files/129278339/BBS_Songs.rar.html


----------



## Celice (Jul 13, 2008)

I say compile another save, and if there's duplicates, eh, who cares 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I end up skipping through a few of the songs anyways, as I completely suck at the faster songs (screw you Megaman 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).  But for now, time to steal yours :3

I'm surprised there isn't anything like Kid Icarus floating around >.>


----------



## Mac2492 (Jul 13, 2008)

I made this song collection a while back. Most of the songs were named quite decently. Unfortunately, I zipped them up improperly and all the Japanese characters were messed up. I'll post them in case anyone wants to take a stab at renaming them. I recognized one Touhou song in there, so there has to be more. (If you could pick out the Touhou Music, I'll give you a great big hug!)

Oh, and the English names are fine. I wasn't very interested in my collection, so I never bothered to perfect it with proper names and such. Sorry! I hope someone can make something out of them anyway.

Link: http://www.mediafire.com/?im5xgbtym9y

EDIT: I know for a fact that this collection has To/At Zanarkand, Sousei no Aquarion, Final Fantasy III Battle Theme, Wily's Castle (Megaman 2), Mecha Dragon (The Power Fighters 2), and the Super Smash Brothers Brawl Theme. Those were the songs I played most of the time.


P.S. I don't have the sources anymore. I kept them in a text file that I no longer have.


----------



## Impossible (Jul 13, 2008)

Celice said:
			
		

> I'm surprised there isn't anything like Kid Icarus floating around >.>



There are a few franchises with annoyingly few songs around, although KI isn't exactly much of a series, so that's one case where it makes more sense. I did manage to find one KI song, I believe it's the credits. There are a couple of versions:

http://rapidshare.com/files/129293231/Kid_Icarus.zip.html

Let me know if there's anything else you want me to look for.


----------



## Celice (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh cool!  But you don't have to go looking for them or anything ^^;;

One of these days I'll have to mess around with the song creation aspect of the game.  Try to put some more music in there ^^


----------



## Impossible (Jul 13, 2008)

No, it's fine, because if you ask for things I'm also interested in, then I end up finding something I wouldn't have thought of otherwise.

I just found another three kickass Zelda songs which aren't in the saves, so I'd better upload those - and seriously, play the ones in the last save (they have English names), they're awesome. These ones are TP's Hyrule Field (including both on foot and horseback versions), TMC's credits (same melody as the Cloud Tops theme which I've been wanting to make), and ALttP's Dark World. 

http://rapidshare.com/files/129304189/Zelda.zip.html

Basically, all three are songs I've intended to make - hell, the TP Hyrule Field theme sounds almost EXACTLY how mine (which I did a little bit on in BB) would have. Even though I'm happy and excited to play some of my favourite Zelda music, I really wanted to make at least one of those songs, so I'm actually annoyed. Dark World has been on my to-do list for years, and then someone goes and makes a great version of it. The TP and TMC songs were both made by the same person, who apparently shares my taste for awesome Zelda music. I just like the songs I make myself more, because I understand every instrument and what's going on at all times. And I think mine tend to be really high quality. Hopefully these are all good though, I haven't played them yet.

Still, almost anything can be made far better in BBDX's editor, so you never know what potential there is to do something that's been made before...


----------



## Celice (Jul 13, 2008)

I'll have to give them a go tomorrow, as it's really late for me right now x_x  But yeah, I started to--I've been started from back-to-front, and the second I hit The Great Sea, I was happy ~_~

Those three are great songs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I'll need to get on that song creator some time:  there's a few good songs I could pro'lly pull out of the games I've played over the years~

EDIT:  You know, I don't think we have a Deku Palace remix yet from Majora's Mask.  Maybe that'll be one to look out from (Majora's Mask had some good music too.


----------



## Impossible (Jul 13, 2008)

The Great Sea is one of the songs that was in Nintendo Dream magazine in Japan. A few songs that they had later ended up in the expansion for the first game, so it's a shame they didn't put any in BBDX as well. It would have taken so little effort, and I really want the Golden Sun theme. >_<

The other ND songs there are the Meteos Menu theme (sequenced by the original composer of the song), a great SMB medley, Ricco Harbor from SMS, and the SSBM menu theme (I can't remember if I put this in, because FAB's is great and you already had that).

I found the songs from my last post while doing a search for Zelda songs here... I just did another one for Mario songs and came across some more great songs, so I'll have to upload those later. I already put Good Egg and Gusty Garden from SMG in the last save, but the same person who made the TMC and TP songs did a few songs from SMG, including those, the Star Festival song, and the credits music (which is incredible).


----------



## Celice (Jul 13, 2008)

Galaxu music?  Oh fuck yeah--I need to play those tonight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As I just edited in the last post of mine:  there's a lack of Majora's Mask music, it seems.  I'm surprised Deku Palace hasn't been done yet >.>


----------



## fkusumot (Jul 13, 2008)

If you have a song saved in the 100 user slots (*not* the locked 100 download slots) can you re-arrange the music and fix the names on the songs?


----------



## Impossible (Jul 13, 2008)

fkusumot said:
			
		

> If you have a song saved in the 100 user slots (*not* the locked 100 download slots) can you re-arrange the music and fix the names on the songs?



Yes, I've done it with the songs I added. It would take a long time to do it to everything, though.

And now I have a request that I hope is possible. I want to submit a couple of songs to Nintendo, but I've just learned that if they get accepted, they'll be moved to my permanent 100 download slots. This strikes me as insanely unfair, because there's no legal or cost issue with me making the song for myself, and as I didn't download from them, it makes absolutely no sense. They're effectively charging me money (part of the cost of the game) for my own song, which it costs them nothing for me to have.

So rather than doing this on the cartridge, I want to submit my songs from a ROM, but my current save file cannot connect to Wi-Fi. Is there an R4 save that will make this possible?

Edit: Actually, it looks like song submission works, even though Wi-Fi otherwise doesn't. Hopefully the fact that it was submitted from a ROM doesn't effect whether or not it gets accepted... Still, don't download any songs by "Impossi" if you have the real game as well, because they're the same as my BDX files.


----------



## Mac2492 (Jul 13, 2008)

You have to give some credit to the people who keep submitting songs. They're using up their download slots to give us more music. =O


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm looking for the bbdx tool from yasu, It's asking for a activation code


----------



## Spikey (Jul 13, 2008)

Dirt4live said:
			
		

> I'm looking for the bbdx tool from yasu, It's asking for a activation code


You have to paste what it gives you on his site, and you'll get a .key file.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jul 13, 2008)

SpikeyNDS said:
			
		

> Dirt4live said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for nfo


----------



## Impossible (Jul 14, 2008)

Okay, Mario time! A few of the really good ones are already in the saves I posted, so this isn't everything, but here are some more, including all the SMG songs.

http://rapidshare.com/files/129519222/Mario.zip.html

Now if only I could get more Metroid music...


----------



## OSW (Jul 14, 2008)

is it normal for when i start the speaker channel, after about 5 seconds it resets back to the wii menu?

(is it just cuz i didn't recognise any ds's?)

also is it normal to not be able to see the channel title? is it because it's in japanese.

Running PAL wii i think 3.2 firmware (Whatever PAL brawl updated it to)


----------



## Dacvak (Jul 14, 2008)

Hey Impossible, you're really tearing up all this user-created content, and I really appreciate it.

However, I'm rummaging through the last few pages, and everything seems a bit disorganized, and some files are updated. Anyway, I was wondering if you'd be interested in making an end-all collection for BBDX including all of the files you've provided so far (preferably with English names), converted for BBDX, with room for additional content. (Like, have 400-500 songs across 5 save files, then release "expansion" files if we ever get any more.)

I'd be interested in providing information on all the tracks in a Wiki of some sort.

I understand that this would be a great deal of work, but I know that it would be infinitely helpful for everyone. If you need someone to help convert BBS to BDX files, I can help. Or if you'd like help in getting rid of duplicates, I can certainly help.

Please consider doing this, because it would really be incredible for everyone wanting to play all of this fantastic user-created content in an organized fashion.

If you want to contact me outside of this forum, my AIM address is "Shigeru Miyamoto" (clutch, I know. =P)

~Dac


----------



## JaySee (Jul 14, 2008)

Impossible said:
			
		

> Edit: Well, my songs aren't on the site they normally are yet, but I have uploaded them here. They're the ones uploaded by Impossible, I've put the download keys in the details.
> 
> Edit 2: Yep, I just checked, these were imported with the version of bdxtool that results in super quiet instruments and messed up sound balance. There are some amazing things on here, though - you did a better job finding BBS files than I did, and I'd like to think I have a pretty excellent collection. Can you make a zip/rar of the BBS files themselves, or import them again in the new bdxtool? It would be great to have them converted properly. I mean, I can't speak for ALL BBS composers, but I put a lot of effort into sound balance, and I'm sure many of the people who made those files wouldn't like to think that people are playing them with half of the instruments inaudible.



How do i download other files than yours from http://banbro.moero.info/up/?page=all ?


----------



## da_rula (Jul 14, 2008)

Short question:

Is there already a way to dump my original save file with a slot2 tool like Reinmoon and put it, after some custom song adding, back on the original cartridge?

That would be awesome


----------



## jgu1994 (Jul 14, 2008)

I've been away for a few weeks now, and while I was away, this came out, and before I got back, the solution to the problem was out too. I'm really confused on how to get this to run. I know it's something about 8mb save, and blah blah blah, that stuff, but can anyone give me a link to a full tutorial on what to do step by step in order to get it to run on an R4. I searched, but I didn't know what to search since everyhting i put in was a bit to broad. Also, I'm really interested in the bbdxtool, is there a link to a tutorial on that too? I tried yasu's website, but it was pretty much all in jap, so i didnt know what to do. Thanks!


----------



## nori2nori (Jul 15, 2008)

You can retrieve/save the fully 8MB save from/to "Daigasso! Band Brothers DX" cartridge by using any Slot2 Development Tools, such as EZ4, SuperCard, and M3 Perfect/Lite. You need to use "NDS Backup Tool Slot2 v031" tool  for this purpose. You need to patch to the tool in order to allow it to access fully 8MB address range as follows;

NDS_Backup_Tool_Slot2.nds
00001264: 14 17
00001270: 01 02
00001271: 06 05
000016A0: 14 17
000016AC: 01 02
000016AD: 06 05
00001A54: 14 17
00001A5E: 02 A0
00001A5F: 02 03
00001B6C: 14 17
00001B78: 01 02
00001B79: C6 C5

URL of  NDS Backup Tool Slot2 v031 is as follows;
http://www009.upp.so-net.ne.jp/rudolph/nds...l_Slot2_031.zip

Enjoy


----------



## da_rula (Jul 16, 2008)

Thx nori2nori. Is this patching via hex mode 100% safe? Because i really dont wanna lose my Daigasso save.

Ah, and btw. Is this really correct? Look at these 2 lines:

00001270: 01 02
00001271: 06 05

I'm not very good at using a hex editor, but doesnt "00001270: 01 02" mean that 00001270 is 01 and 00001271 is 02? So how can "00001271: 06 05" be possible
then? The 06 would overwrite the 02. Or am i getting it totally wrong? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I just had another idea. I use the rom of daigasso dx with a slot1 card, inject the songs with bdxtool into the .sav, boot the rom up, and then just
send the songs to my original game using a second DS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can someone tell me how i can send a song to a second daigasso dx?


----------



## nori2nori (Jul 16, 2008)

@da_rula

Huuuuuum...., you should not use that patch. I don't recommend that to beginners

"00001270: 01 02" means data of address:00001270 to be changed from 01 to 02, and  "00001271: 06 05"  means data of address:00001271 to be changed from 06 to 05 as follows;  

NDS_Backup_Tool_Slot2.nds
00001264: 14 -> 17
00001270: 01 -> 02
00001271: 06 -> 05
000016A0: 14 -> 17
000016AC: 01 -> 02
000016AD: 06 -> 05
00001A54: 14 -> 17
00001A5E: 02 -> A0
00001A5F: 02 -> 03
00001B6C: 14 -> 17
00001B78: 01 -> 02
00001B79: C6 -> C5

If you think you can change the save in your "Daigasso! Band Brothers DX" cartridge by using bdxtool, you don't need the patched NDS Backup Tool Slot2 tool. I want to have such excellent bdxtool!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am using a bdx adaptor with NDS Adaptor to read/write .sav from/to the DX cartridge , I think the bdx adapter is very good software!


----------



## da_rula (Jul 16, 2008)

Aaah, now i understand. I read it wrong. Thanks for the explanation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But my problem is to GET the save file from the original cartridge, which isnt possible with bdxtool only, am i right?
So, i think i will hexedit the backuptool, so it can handle 8mbit save files, then i will dump the save with my supercard SD from slot2.
After that, i will test if the dumped save is compatible to bdxtool (for adding some custom songs, like the ones from "Impossible").

I hope this will work. I cannot test it atm because i'm still at work


----------



## nori2nori (Jul 16, 2008)

@da_rula

Where did you get the bdxtool? The formal site of the bdxtool is here.

If you or your frends can read Japanese, you may find out "BDXAdaptor" other than bdxtool on the above site.  This tool can import/export bdx files between "DX cartridge" and "PC". You need NDS Adapter  for this purpose.
BDXAdaptor is very good tool so I'm using it every time when I edit the music unit in my DX cartridge.


----------



## da_rula (Jul 16, 2008)

Unfortunately i don't own the NDS Adaptor. So i have no choice, but to try with save dumping.

And yes, i got the bdxtool from the YasuSoftware page, some days ago


----------



## nori2nori (Jul 16, 2008)

da_rula said:
			
		

> And yes, i got the bdxtool from the YasuSoftware page, some days ago



The recent bdxtool can edit the self made music area only, but old one can edit the download music area. I have both tools, so I can edit total 100+100=200 music unit by using both tools properly.


----------



## Edward Hyena (Jul 16, 2008)

Okay, I'm coming late to the party because I fried my microSD card shortly before finding out about this game. Long story short, do not futz with your flash media at 5 am when you're under the influence of heavy prescriptions and sleep deprivation.

I've read most of this thread, but over the course of a week, so I may be fuzzy, so I want to get this right :
I buy the game from Japan, use one of the ROM dump tools to make my own ROM of it, and I will have access to downloadable content. There exists a tool that lets me futz with my downloaded songs on the homebrew side of things, but officially I can't delete what I download (I don't really care about putting my save back on the cartridge, since all my cartridges sit on a shelf while my DSTT does the work.) BDXTool lets me import / export files into the user created side of things, but not the downloadable section. I will not have access to the Speaker Channel without homebrew of a Japanese Wii though. 

Do I have things right pretty much?


----------



## nori2nori (Jul 17, 2008)

Edward Hyena said:
			
		

> BDXTool lets me import / export files into the user created side of things, but not the downloadable section.



The recent BDXTool can't edit?the downloadable section. If you can use the binary editor, you may swap between the downloadable section and the user created section. The address range is as follows;

BDX .sav file: 
0x00190000-0x004AFFFF : Downloadable Section, Max. 100 musics.
0x004B0000-0x007CFFFF : User Created Section,  Max. 100 musics.

You can add maximum 100 BDX files to the user created section of .sav by using BDXTool. After that, you swap the above sections by using any binary editor, then the section that you added became the downloadable section.
If you reload the .sav on  BDXTool, you can add more 100 BDX files to the user created section. This means you can edit total 200 musics by using  BDXTool. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The one of old version of BDXTool was able to edit  the downloadable section too, but it is no longer downloadable. I have it but I can't upload it without permission from Yasu who made it.


----------



## da_rula (Jul 17, 2008)

Yesterday, after work, i tried the hex edited NDS Backup Tool. Unfortunately it doesnt work, i simply cannot dump the save. The option for that is "grey". I switched through all the menus with R and L but
the only thing i was (theoretically) able to do is dumping the game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It seems, there is currently no other way, than sending custom songs from a second DS with a ROM version of the game on flashcard and a edited .sav file. Damnit


----------



## Yummy (Jul 17, 2008)

nori2nori said:
			
		

> The one of old version of BDXTool was able to edit  the downloadable section too, but it is no longer downloadable. I have it but I can't upload it without permission from Yasu who made it.



Could you please, at least, share it via PM?....


----------



## nori2nori (Jul 18, 2008)

Yummy said:
			
		

> Could you please, at least, share it via PM?....


If you are the member of NDS BBS, you may get it here.      

You can find 2 download links at the bottom of the first thread. The first is new BDXTool (255 K) which isn't latest but not needed activation, and second is old BDXTool (207 K) which can edit downloadable section.

Enjoy


----------



## Dacvak (Jul 18, 2008)

So, is there a way to convert downloaded songs to .bbs/.bdx?

Anyone?

~Dac


----------



## nori2nori (Jul 18, 2008)

Dacvak said:
			
		

> So, is there a way to convert downloaded songs to .bbs/.bdx?
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> ~Dac


Use the latest version of BDXTool, then you can import .bbs and export .dbx, but you can't convert from .bdx to .bbs.
However, you can't edit the downloadable section of .sav by using latest version of BDXTool, so you may want to use the old version that can edit the user created section.


----------



## Edward Hyena (Jul 18, 2008)

nori2nori said:
			
		

> The recent BDXTool can't edit?the downloadable section. If you can use the binary editor, you may swap between the downloadable section and the user created section. The address range is as follows;
> 
> BDX .sav file:
> 0x00190000-0x004AFFFF : Downloadable Section, Max. 100 musics.
> ...



Attempted, but did not work. Unless I am doing it wrong, which is entirely possible. X.X


----------



## nori2nori (Jul 18, 2008)

OK, I do not put out the technical intelligence any further to avoid confusing.

Good bye


----------



## kirbycool (Jul 18, 2008)

How do you download the new Bdx tool?! I went to his site and theres no options to download it. And plus i dont understand japanese! The only english page is the home page. Can i get a direct link please?


----------



## nori2nori (Jul 18, 2008)

@kirbycool

STEP1: Click here.

STEP2: Search the WEB page with the key word of "bdxtool".

STEP3: Search again with the same word, then the cursor is put on the download link of BDXTool, then you click it.

STEP4: You can complete to download of BDXTool. Unzip the bdxtool0807101606.zip to the folder you like.

STEP5: Run the bdxtool.exe on your PC, then the activation code comes up, and copy to the clip board automatically.

STEP6: Put the cursor onto the "ActivationCode:" area on the below of the download link on the WEB Page. 

STEP7: Type Ctrl+V to paste the activation code to the "ActivationCode:" area.

STEP8: Click the "GET" button on the right side of the "ActivationCode:" area, then you can download a bdxtool.key file.

STEP9: Copy the bdxtool.key to the folder of bdxtool.exe and run it.

Enjoy!


----------



## kirbycool (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks! It worked! This listen feature is awesome and very useful.  Now i can take out all my favorite songs and put them on the same save.


----------



## morrissey2k7 (Jul 19, 2008)

Well, I decided to break down and buy a real copy of Daigasso DX (got a brand new copy off eBay for $40 and free shipping!).

So, since there's apparently no conventional way to delete your save file and start over in Daigasso, do you think it would be possible to use a program like Eepinator and rip my save file from my DX cartridge before I download any wifi songs to it, set that ripped save file aside, and then later on, if I get bored with the 100 tracks I've downloaded, use Eepinator again to transfer the ripped save file back to the DX cartridge (and thus start the game over fresh with no songs downloaded)?


----------



## Dacvak (Jul 19, 2008)

Alright, advanced BBDX users, help me out here...

A few of these downloadable songs, like Star Wolf, Animal Crossing, and something else, are direct rips from the Band Bros Expansion Pak from the original game. Now, I know that SOMEONE was able to hack the expansion pak and extract the files (probably as .bbs files), because there is a patch for the original game (cough*rom*cough) that saves all of the expansion pak songs over top of the original songs. My question is does anyone know where to get the .bbs files for the expansion pak songs? Basically, I'd love to have some of these Nintendo songs without having to suck up a download slot.

~Dac


----------



## nori2nori (Jul 19, 2008)

@morrissey2k7

You can rip the save from the Daigasso DX by using BDXAdaptor with NDS Adaptor, but you can only rip the save from the user created section for the restriction of the tool. If you want to rip the save from the downloadable section too, you need swap the section between them, or you are necessary to use BDXTool in old and new versions properly..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you download musics from WiFi by using Daigasso DX, your unique ID and key of the cartridge is logged to the Nintendo DX server, and your downloadable count is decremented there. This means you can't increase the downloadable count even if you replace the clean save on the Daigasso DX.


----------



## nori2nori (Jul 19, 2008)

@Dacvak

You can use the EXBBEROM tool if you already have g gba ROM image of the expansion pak. 

You may want to study Japanese if you can't understand the included text.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No pain, No gain.


----------



## fkusumot (Jul 19, 2008)

nori2nori said:
			
		

> @Dacvak
> 
> You can use the EXBBEROM tool if you already have g gba ROM image of the expansion pak.
> 
> ...



I've got the expansion pack. Is there a tool to copy the rom from the expansion pack?


----------



## Narstyle (Jul 19, 2008)

Anyone know what the 3.9 version of M3 Real Loader has done for DBBDX? ?I'm using Sakura atm, and cba to change my firmware. If all the update does is make it to the same compatability levels as sakura (Dodgy saving, but working, no wi-fi) then i won't bother updating.


----------



## Impossible (Jul 19, 2008)

Which old version of bdxtool lets you access the download song section? Does anyone know where to download it?

I also can't work out this EXBBEROM program. It's producing BBS files that don't work, so clearly I'm not using it right, but I can't find anything on the Internet that explains it properly.


----------



## Edward Hyena (Jul 19, 2008)

fkusumot said:
			
		

> nori2nori said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rudolph's GBA BackUp Tool should be able to do it, if you have a Slot-1 card. It's able to access Flash, SRAM, and the program data itself on a GBA cart. It's available here : http://kotei.blog.so-net.ne.jp/2008-05-13

Now my question. Has anyone worked a way out to import the original songs (Specifically the Nintendo medleys) from the original DS cartridge? I read somewhere that the GAK file format was the same, but when I tried to shove the old GAKs into the new cartridge it choked on me, so there's probably something different.


----------



## Spikey (Jul 19, 2008)

Edward Hyena said:
			
		

> fkusumot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


deufeufeu was able to do this, but not perfectly(the last time I checked, anyways). Some of the keys would sound off, and the instrument volume levels were off so some things that should've been heard, weren't and things that shouldn't be as heard were too loud, &c.


----------



## Dacvak (Jul 19, 2008)

(Disregard this post. I'm going to try again.)


----------



## Dacvak (Jul 19, 2008)

SpikeyNDS said:
			
		

> deufeufeu was able to do this, but not perfectly(the last time I checked, anyways). Some of the keys would sound off, and the instrument volume levels were off so some things that should've been heard, weren't and things that shouldn't be as heard were too loud, &c.



Well, if he has some type of .sav file, I'll absolutely put in the time to fix each individual song perfectly for everyone.

If someone can somehow get me a .sav file with those songs on it, even if they're slightly broken, I'll fix it and upload the perfected .sav file.

~Dac

Edit: HOLY LORD.
http://boards.gamefaqs.com/gfaqs/genmessag...;topic=44369588

Ok, this program is fscking INCREDIBLE. Basically, if you load it up with a slot-2 device, you can hack into your actual game card to erase or add new songs, either to the downloaded song section OR the custom song section. That means that I can finally edit some of the downloaded songs I have to make them less sh*tty!

Wow, this app in incredible.

~Dac


----------



## Impossible (Jul 20, 2008)

My old SuperCard miniSD doesn't seem to acknowledge the existence of NDS files without my R4 in slot-1. I can only use it on my ROM save files, not the game itself. Any advice for this?

I also still can't get EXBBEROM to work...


----------



## Ryaldeco (Jul 20, 2008)

Hello everyone.  I thought I'd let everyone know about a BBDX web site I've started.

http://www.gameswelike.com/games/BBDX/index.htm


It's far from complete, but I've been getting several requests to put up what I have.  I'm currently working on finishing the menu translations with a sort of simulated menu, and I've also got a place to host bdx files for people to trade custom songs.  I figure that part in particular might interest some people here.  My main goal with this site is to help make it easy for anyone to navigate through the game, play the game, and share their music creations and download others.  What's there is only the beginning.  I didn't want to let anyone know about it until it was closer to complete, but there are several places that have started linking to it anyway, so I may as well share.  I've learned a TON from people on this forum, even though I haven't posted.  Hopefully I might be able to offer something useful to others in the future.


----------



## kirbycool (Jul 22, 2008)

Is there a place to download songs? Because im looking for some really good ones. Like animal xing and stuff.


----------



## Edward Hyena (Jul 23, 2008)

The bottom link on the main menu is where you go to download songs. If you don't know your Katakana it may be difficult to find things, though.


----------



## Gwozdz (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi can someone tell me how to get a copy of the old BdxTool to convert the 100 download able songs other then the newer BdxTool? I became a member of that form hxxp://www.ndsbbs.com/read.php?tid=183528 but for some reason it does not let me download the .rar link! I know i could do the hex coding, I've had too much fun with that trying to get some wii homebrew to work, but I would rather have the convenience factor of switching songs freely. So email me BdxTool (207 K) version or something. I have the new one but not the old.

Thanks, and if this is somehow against the rules, tell me.


----------



## yonex204 (Jul 24, 2008)

I have a question about the song editing.

Can you add accidentals? (not the key signature) I mean, i know you can add sharps by press up or down on the D-pad,
but i can't add flats.


----------



## BwdYeti (Jul 24, 2008)

Nope, you can't use flats. Just use the sharp of the note below it. (B_b_ = A#, for example)


----------



## Edward Hyena (Jul 24, 2008)

Gwozdz said:
			
		

> Hi can someone tell me how to get a copy of the old BdxTool to convert the 100 download able songs other then the newer BdxTool? I became a member of that form hxxp://www.ndsbbs.com/read.php?tid=183528 but for some reason it does not let me download the .rar link! I know i could do the hex coding, I've had too much fun with that trying to get some wii homebrew to work, but I would rather have the convenience factor of switching songs freely. So email me BdxTool (207 K) version or something. I have the new one but not the old.
> 
> Thanks, and if this is somehow against the rules, tell me.



I'm sure there are many of us who'd love the old version of BDXTool, but for whatever reason Yasu changed the program, and I think we should respect his wishes. If you want the old version, I think the best option would be to either contact Yasu yourself, or just wait for someone else to design that functionality.

While we don't have another way to put songs in the download slots, there is a homebrew by deufeufeu elsewhere on this forum that allows you to extract BDXs of songs that you've downloaded.


----------



## yonex204 (Jul 24, 2008)

BwdYeti said:
			
		

> Nope, you can't use flats. Just use the sharp of the note below it. (B_b_ = A#, for example)




Really...that doesnt really make sense to why they wouldnt allow you put sharps in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




;; ah well guess il do with sharps.


----------



## Gwozdz (Jul 24, 2008)

finally found a copy of the Old Bdxtool! and somehow i still feel disappointed. i now understand why a newer version was created. i can only wait with fingers crossed for an updated version to switch back and forth between the WiFi and costume song lists.


----------



## Edward Hyena (Jul 25, 2008)

Like I said, there's probably a reason the program changed!. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The suggestion a page or two ago about swapping regions in a hex editor DOES work, but you have to be very very careful with it, as obviously a byte off and you've screwed things up.


----------



## canli (Jul 25, 2008)

There are 1000 songs ... I've the 221 first songs but how to have the other ones? thanks


----------



## Gwozdz (Jul 25, 2008)

I know this is kind of a weird request and all, but is there a hack/patch that reverses the colour of the up (Green) and left (Blue) to the why it was in the first game? is it even possible? I have been playing the first game for the last two years and have the colour mapped into my brain. Plus that makes the most logic! Why did they change that in the first place, X is blue; Y is green; it should match the D-pad. Thanks


----------



## Dacvak (Jul 26, 2008)

Gwozdz said:
			
		

> I know this is kind of a weird request and all, but is there a hack/patch that reverses the colour of the up (Green) and left (Blue) to the why it was in the first game? is it even possible? I have been playing the first game for the last two years and have the colour mapped into my brain. Plus that makes the most logic! Why did they change that in the first place, X is blue; Y is green; it should match the D-pad. Thanks



There's nothing out there that will change it, and there probably won't be, either.

I was the same way, though, and I got used to it. I'm pretty sure they changed it so that in 4 button mode, they'd all be different colors.

~Dac


----------



## Celice (Jul 26, 2008)

I don't use the colors as cues for a note, but rather, the button 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  But it's nothing a small graphic edit shouldn't be able to fix.  Just go in and manually replace the colors--you shouldn't need to muck with any palettes or the like, as it's likely all the buttons use one singular palette :/


----------



## Impossible (Jul 27, 2008)

I guess I should post the massive song collection here, too:

http://rapidshare.com/files/132745038/Band...Ver._1.rar.html

This was mainly done by me and Dacvak, with help from tokoshix, who contributed some songs, and FFandMMfan, who did most of the download song translating. It contains five folders:

Download Songs - 163 songs from the official download server. Also contains a folder of improved versions of some songs, edited by myself or Dacvak. These are highly recommended, especially as the original Ride on Shooting Star kind of sucks.

Original Band Bros Songs - Contains 22 out of the 38 songs from the original game, with English titles. These had to be edited manually by Dacvak to sound like the originals, so currently we just have the best songs - all the game music, and most of the TV and J-Pop songs. There are also edited versions of the Mario and F-Zero medleys with some nice changes. In the future, we hope to have all 38 BB songs and 31 expansion songs.

BDX Files - 20 songs made in the new BBDX editor. Currently contains very little, but my songs and Dac's are in there.

BDX Files (BBS) - Nearly 200 songs made in Band Brothers, converted to BDX. Many of these also contain various edits and improvements, and are renamed with English titles in-game. Some of these are really amazing, so be sure to try them out.

BDX Programs - Currently just includes deufeufeu's homebrew tool for slot-2 flash cards, and a link to yasu's site with an explanation of how to download bdxtool.

I'm still always looking for more BDX files of download songs, so if you can share them (using deufeufeu's tool), please do. I'm especially interested in finding Butter-Fly, although I've included my own version (in dire need of some fixes) in the BDX folder.


----------



## twIstErOId_AmbAs (Jul 27, 2008)

Well, now that we have deufeufeu's tool for dumping saves, has anyone tried wifi downloading on a flashcart with a dumped save?

Edit: just realized that trying this MAY result in banning of your save file. Oh well.


----------



## Dacvak (Jul 27, 2008)

twIstErOId_AmbAssAdOr said:
			
		

> Well, now that we have deufeufeu's tool for dumping saves, has anyone tried wifi downloading on a flashcart with a dumped save?
> 
> Edit: just realized that trying this MAY result in banning of your save file. Oh well.



I've done it. It works. I didn't download a butt-load of songs, though, so I'm not sure if I'll get banned past 100 songs.

~Dac


----------



## Lookie401 (Jul 27, 2008)

Wow. Thanks for compiling and uploading those song collection pack you guys. XD

Now my 100 user creation slot is all filled up. lol


----------



## Quick Click (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks Impossible!  I've been looking around for some .bdx songs for a bit but haven't had much luck until I saw your link.  I know that took alot of effort and I really appreciate it!  Keep up the good work!


----------



## yonex204 (Jul 28, 2008)

Is there a program that lets you convert the BBX files to midi? or mp3?


----------



## twIstErOId_AmbAs (Jul 28, 2008)

bdx -> midi: Dunno.
bdx -> mp3: Just connect your ds to a recording device (e.g. a mp3 player capable of line-in recording)


----------



## CaTZ (Jul 28, 2008)

@Impossible; do you have Yuzurenai Nagai (magic knight rayearth Opening) in your pack? Because I can't find it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: nevermind, I got it using deudefu tools 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now itf only someone made that "My Boyfriend is a Pilot"...


----------



## bustyman100 (Jul 29, 2008)

Hey guys, I am writing "Livin' on a Prayer" by Bon Jovi in edit mode, and there is something I need help with.

How do I change the input for the electric guitar (the red Gibson Explorer) to touch screen chord strumming mode? I can only get the music staff/single note editor. I need to get those power chords to beef up the chorus!!!


----------



## PKInferno (Jul 29, 2008)

Thank you Impossible and everyone else involved with everything,  for all the REALLY hard work. This is my 1st post, I've been following the developments with this ROM, and boy it's come a long way from the hacked 512kb save at the beginning!


----------



## twIstErOId_AmbAs (Jul 29, 2008)

bustyman100 said:
			
		

> Hey guys, I am writing "Livin' on a Prayer" by Bon Jovi in edit mode, and there is something I need help with.
> 
> How do I change the input for the electric guitar (the red Gibson Explorer) to touch screen chord strumming mode? I can only get the music staff/single note editor. I need to get those power chords to beef up the chorus!!!



When creating a part/instrument/track/whatever you call it, you select the instrument, and then arrive at a screen with a green button and a red button. The top one is "single note input" and the bottom one is "chord input". If you select chord then the next screen has also a green and a red button. One of them is "guitar chord mode", which is played by strumming; another is "normal chord mode" which is played by pressing buttons. I can't remember which is which.
I don't think there is a way to convert an existing part from single notes to chords or vice versa.


----------



## Rubedo (Jul 29, 2008)

Hey everyone, its FFandMMfan from GF 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(Yes, the same FFandMMfan credited in doing translations for that pack)
Less of translations and more of "Hey, I know that song!" >_>
Anyway, as you can see, I made an account here and am hoping to figure out what sort of device to get...
Which one do you guys have anyway?
Also, by any chance do you guys have Just Communication and Makka na Chikai? I was gonna get 'em off Wi-Fi, but if you already have them, then I won't.


----------



## Impossible (Jul 30, 2008)

CaTZ said:
			
		

> @Impossible; do you have Yuzurenai Nagai (magic knight rayearth Opening) in your pack? Because I can't find it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can you send me your download song BDX files? I'm always looking for more to add to the next version.


----------



## CaTZ (Jul 30, 2008)

```
http://rapidshare.com/files/133058843/BDX_CTZ.zip
```

here you go, it's my save file.

Just extract the songs with yasu's tool

I also change a couple of the download song name to Romaji


----------



## bowbowhead (Jul 30, 2008)

I just downloaded a file of BDX files from NdsBBS that contains about 90 Wi-Fi songs. I thought that I'd share it.

http://rapidshare.com/files/133645339/wifi.rar.html

EDIT: Hope these don't overlap what Impossible already has.


----------



## elberteinstein (Jul 30, 2008)

do i need a program besides the SAV file that allows me to play the game to upload songs from these files or create songs because i not sure if i need another program for the game


----------



## squall23 (Jul 31, 2008)

Hey, FFandMMfan.  Just Communication is in the file bowbowhead posted.


----------



## jgu1994 (Jul 31, 2008)

For some reason when I add files through bdxtool it creates multiple copies of it, and all of them don't work. It's a song that starts out with a piano going down. I figured out a way to make it so that 1 of the songs won't play that piano song and will play what I want by renaming it, however, sometimes, the thing won't work, i'll get an error message and the songs will delete. Anyone else having these problems?


----------



## squall23 (Jul 31, 2008)

Just a question.  What are the rules to downloading stuff from ndsbbs?


----------



## sergeant_maya (Jul 31, 2008)

RanmaFreak said:
			
		

> well, someone requested earlier if someone would post saves with the songs already downloaded, so I have 3 saves from my R4 that I can put up somewhere if anyone wants. I just finished downloading the last song, so if anyone doesn't want to go through with the trouble of downloading every individual song, they can just use my save.
> 
> Anyone want me to post it?
> 
> ...





Could anyone repload the 3 Saves on mediafire? I think the megaupload link has expired D:


----------



## edsock (Jul 31, 2008)

RanmaFreak said:
			
		

> well, someone requested earlier if someone would post saves with the songs already downloaded, so I have 3 saves from my R4 that I can put up somewhere if anyone wants. I just finished downloading the last song, so if anyone doesn't want to go through with the trouble of downloading every individual song, they can just use my save.
> 
> Anyone want me to post it?
> 
> ...




Is there anyway to save the downloaded songs as .BDX in these 3 files??
I tried the BDXTool doesn't seem to work.


----------



## squall23 (Jul 31, 2008)

The new BDXTool doesn't allow you to tamper with downloaded songs.  Only the very initial version lets you do that.


----------



## caeolos (Aug 1, 2008)

jgu1994 said:
			
		

> For some reason when I add files through bdxtool it creates multiple copies of it, and all of them don't work. It's a song that starts out with a piano going down. I figured out a way to make it so that 1 of the songs won't play that piano song and will play what I want by renaming it, however, sometimes, the thing won't work, i'll get an error message and the songs will delete. Anyone else having these problems?



I have the same proble. I'd downloaded Impossible's pack and I added some songs using bdxtool but all the songs are that going down piano song.

Do you rename the file or rename the song when you're ingame? Because I tried to rename the Final Countdown ingame but it didn't work.

Why does this happen?


----------



## Gwozdz (Aug 1, 2008)

Here you go old bdxtool

Edits the download song list. But you would be better off Hexing your save to work on the newer version.

Don't tell people where you got it.


----------



## Impossible (Aug 2, 2008)

Don't worry about those three saves - I've put all the songs on there that anyone could name or care about in my song pack a page or two back.

The download songs aren't renamed in-game, although in the next version, a couple may be because they were like that when I got them.

If anyone sees "Pollyanna" by Impossi on the download server, I suggest not downloading it, because that's mine and the BDX is freely available. I've also made a slightly edited version I'll link to soon. Note, however, that some asshole stole my Pollyanna and uploaded it - this one is IDENTICAL to mine. My suggestion? Download it, rate it 1 star. Enjoy it anyway. The new one has some improvements; nothing really noticeable though (mostly volume related).


----------



## Joshua014 (Aug 2, 2008)

Impossible:
With this program can one remove Music with the plays to buy?
I have Supercard Sd Lite Micro.

(My english is bad, i'm french)


----------



## Impossible (Aug 2, 2008)

I don't exactly understand your question. Try asking in French. >_> Seriously.

By the way, the song pack and details about its contents can be found here, for anyone who missed it.


----------



## sergeant_maya (Aug 2, 2008)

Impossible said:
			
		

> Don't worry about those three saves - I've put all the songs on there that anyone could name or care about in my song pack a page or two back.
> 
> The download songs aren't renamed in-game, although in the next version, a couple may be because they were like that when I got them.
> 
> If anyone sees "Pollyanna" by Impossi on the download server, I suggest not downloading it, because that's mine and the BDX is freely available. I've also made a slightly edited version I'll link to soon. Note, however, that some asshole stole my Pollyanna and uploaded it - this one is IDENTICAL to mine. My suggestion? Download it, rate it 1 star. Enjoy it anyway. The new one has some improvements; nothing really noticeable though (mostly volume related).




Hoooooooooo! Thats really sweet of you for putting all the songs on one save! Really convenient


----------



## bustyman100 (Aug 2, 2008)

Hey guys, I've finished writing Bon Jovi's "Livin' on a Prayer" and "Always". I have noticed that there are quite a few Bon Jovi fans on here, so I thought I'd upload the songs here.

It took me a long time to transcribe these, so I'd appreciate any CONSTRUCTIVE feedback.

http://rapidshare.com/files/134335523/Bon_Jovi.zip.html

They are BDX's, so load them onto your save file with either Bbdxtool or Bdxsave.

Enjoy


----------



## AXYPB (Aug 2, 2008)

Gwozdz said:
			
		

> Here you go old bdxtool
> 
> Edits the download song list. But you would be better off Hexing your save to work on the newer version.
> 
> Don't tell people where you got it.


Link is broken.

Someone should write up a wiki page or something with all of this information because this progress is unbelievable.


----------



## Joshua014 (Aug 2, 2008)

Je la Refait:

Can I with this software delete the musics in games bought ? (I have a Supercard Sd Lite Micro)


----------



## Kbs (Aug 2, 2008)

AXYPB said:
			
		

> Gwozdz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would love it if there was a wiki page.  I just started looking at this topic today and I have no idea what's going on except it's something about adding songs but I don't know how to do it lol.


----------



## Gwozdz (Aug 2, 2008)

Here is a good wiki link you could model it after WiiBrew

has nothing to do with DS but did help me to install the Speaker Chanel and many more home brew on my Wii.


----------



## AXYPB (Aug 2, 2008)

I've managed to rip the songs from the Request Selection expansion of the first game into BBS format.  Is there some tool to convert them to BDX format?  As they are, they aren't accepted by the BDXtool for importing, which is a shame because there are quite a few songs that I want to use.


----------



## Impossible (Aug 3, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Hoooooooooo! Thats really sweet of you for putting all the songs on one save! Really convenient
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bdxtool imports BBS files just fine now (the current version certainly has no problems). The files might be missing headers, that was how they were when deufeufeu originally got the BBS files for the songs from the first game for us. I'm not sure how to fix that, but we'll probably have the songs soon anyway.

There's a new version of bdxtool, but I'm not sure what it does yet... Each song has a tick box next to it, but I have no idea what they do.


----------



## Neobeo (Aug 3, 2008)

DX Degausser - Just a simple app I've been working on for a while:
- link to old version removed -

At the moment it can read/write bdx and sav. The user interface is still a bit clunky but hopefully there should be a stable release sometime in the near future.

Edit: I realised I'm missing credits, which should be an important part of anything. Props to Impossible, Catz, bowbowhead, and whomever else I missed, for some of the bdx's. And a very special salutation to deufeufeu for the inspirational bbdxsave


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Aug 3, 2008)

AXYPB said:
			
		

> I've managed to rip the songs from the Request Selection expansion of the first game into BBS format.  Is there some tool to convert them to BDX format?  As they are, they aren't accepted by the BDXtool for importing, which is a shame because there are quite a few songs that I want to use.


You extracted songs from the expansion?! Cool, did you get the Yoshi's Island Athletic, Animal Crossing and Star Wolf theme? If so hurry up and upload the files! I love those songs!


----------



## Rubedo (Aug 5, 2008)

Hey uh, is anyone running this on a CycloDS Evolution? I'm thinking of getting one, and I need my chosen cart to run this XD

Also, if you can't get the songs to load into the BDXtool, edit out all of the Japanese in their name. Trust me, it works.


----------



## Neobeo (Aug 5, 2008)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> Hey uh, is anyone running this on a CycloDS Evolution? I'm thinking of getting one, and I need my chosen cart to run this XD
> 
> Also, if you can't get the songs to load into the BDXtool, edit out all of the Japanese in their name. Trust me, it works.


Alternatively, run BDXtool through AppLocale or something because it's meant to run under native japanese windows.

While I'm at it, here's a link to v1.0b of my DX Degausser:
http://neobeo.threeplusfive.com/degausser1.0b.rar

It comes with a compilation of 840 songs from various other collections, and can be used to load songs into SAV files (among other things such as playing songs). And of course, here's a compulsory screenshot:


----------



## AXYPB (Aug 5, 2008)

That looks impressive, although I can't seem to work out how to actually get the songs to play (all I hear from any of them is silence).  I would like to see each list of songs in tabs and duplicate entry search, if possible, in a future version.

[Edit]What is an HMAC?  Is that anything like an MD5?


----------



## CaTZ (Aug 5, 2008)

@Neobeo: Really cool apps

but I got confused which slots the app import the song to, I assume this is only for the custom slot and not the download slot?

edit: ah, I see, when I unmark the "only import to custom" the app import the song to the download slot. Am I correct with this?

I suggest to give the user two shortcut, one for the custom slot and one for the download slot


----------



## AXYPB (Aug 5, 2008)

I think so too, although in practice it shouldn't make a difference unless the user plans on editing the song in-game.


----------



## Rubedo (Aug 5, 2008)

My computer can't run the .NET 3.5, but this did however provide me with a lovely assortment of new songs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thats good at least.

Also, if its not too much trouble, can anyone take some screenshots of the Japanese titles and the romaji translations? As much of it as you can, please. I hate this crappy computer >_


----------



## Neobeo (Aug 5, 2008)

AXYPB said:
			
		

> That looks impressive, although I can't seem to work out how to actually get the songs to play (all I hear from any of them is silence).  I would like to see each list of songs in tabs and duplicate entry search, if possible, in a future version.
> 
> [Edit]What is an HMAC?  Is that anything like an MD5?
> The app uses the software synthesizer to play the songs. I'd assume most, if not all, audio drivers would be able to synth midi these days, so maybe check that SW Synth isn't muted in your volume control.
> ...


----------



## Rubedo (Aug 5, 2008)

Neobeo said:
			
		

> AXYPB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Neobeo (Aug 5, 2008)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> I don't need to sort, I just need to see side-by-side Japanese/Romaji comparisons.
> My computer is just old and crappy XD



Assuming you have microsoft excel, and can view unicode:
http://neobeo.threeplusfive.com/degausser1.0b.xls


----------



## Rubedo (Aug 6, 2008)

Neobeo said:
			
		

> Rubedo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't have it >_>


----------



## AXYPB (Aug 6, 2008)

Try the Excel Viewer.


----------



## dreamercross (Aug 9, 2008)

The link to download bdxtool appears to be down. Can someone post a mirror please? And how did some of you guys get the new songs? Could you help me get No. 893 Joint (Shakugan no Shana II OP)?


----------



## squall23 (Aug 9, 2008)

Honestly, I think the degausser is a much better program than bdxtool.  I think you should try that instead.  It comes with songs too.


----------



## dreamercross (Aug 9, 2008)

How do I use it? I have no idea how to select the songs I want, clicking new sav shows the same HUEG load of songs too. The play feature is great  xD
And does the program auto detect bdx files? even when they're in different folders?


----------



## AXYPB (Aug 10, 2008)

You figured out how to make the play feature work?

[Edit]I don't know if it's kosher to open new pages in the wiki for specific games, so I'm using my page.  It's a start and needs instructions for each tool.


----------



## dreamercross (Aug 10, 2008)

Just click on a song and click the play button. Don't try to fast forward the song though or you would need to restart degausser


----------



## AXYPB (Aug 10, 2008)

Of course.  The SW Synth volume control was muted somehow.


----------



## dreamercross (Aug 10, 2008)

I finally figured out how to use degausser after reading the readme lol. The songs in white are songs that are available, then you could make the custom and download slots visible and then just click on the songs in white and import them. These songs should then appear in the custom and download slots if they are visible, and the numbers at the bottom would increase.


----------



## Gwozdz (Aug 10, 2008)

Well according to the official Daigasso! Band Brothers DX Nintendo web page. There are *1471* songs to be downloaded...

We are at 800 something...

Thanks for that degausser tool download or we would still be at 200 something...


----------



## AXYPB (Aug 10, 2008)

Most of the songs packaged with the Degausser were downloaded from BBS sites, created by other users.  Only around 200 songs from the official download server have been obtained by GBATemp members.


----------



## dreamercross (Aug 10, 2008)

I got another problem with the degausser. =/ 

So I created a new sav file, put it into my R4 and loaded the game. It gave me the "Error" message with the skulls. Do I need to patch the sav file or something?


----------



## AXYPB (Aug 10, 2008)

Try editing an existing save file.  Several are linked across the thread.


----------



## dreamercross (Aug 10, 2008)

alright, will try that out


----------



## squall23 (Aug 10, 2008)

Gwozdz said:
			
		

> Well according to the official Daigasso! Band Brothers DX Nintendo web page. There are *1471* songs to be downloaded...
> 
> We are at 800 something...
> 
> Thanks for that degausser tool download or we would still be at 200 something...


WHAT?!  800 Something?!  When did it get that high?  I mean, we have the 3 .sav files which are 200 something songs, then there's impossible's pack which is around 200-300 songs and a lot of them aren't downloadable from the Nintendo server, and then ndsbbs's pack which is 91 songs with some of them already in impossible's pack.  Where did you find the rest if they really are real?


----------



## dreamercross (Aug 10, 2008)

hey. using an existing sav file worked. I have another question though. orz
How do I import BBS files to the sav? degausser can't detect them


----------



## AXYPB (Aug 10, 2008)

BBS files are only for the first game.  I don't know of any tools that can convert them into BDX format, but I think BDXTool can import them into _DX_ save files.

By the way, if anyone does know of such a tool, I'll post the songs from Request Selection in BDX format.

[Edit]I wrote up some more detailed instructions for DX Degausser in my wiki page.  If I forgot anything, feel free to add to what I came up with.


----------



## squall23 (Aug 10, 2008)

This might be a long shot, but does a degausser-generated .sav file let you download from the Nintendo server?  If so, would it be possible to fix the program so that the .sav won't give an error message on an R4?

Oh yeah, here's an anime song pack from ndsbbs.  Unfortunately, I still haven't found out how to download attachments from ndsbbs because there seems to be quite a few packs and single songs to download there.  The only reason I was able to download this one was because there was a mirror for it. >.>  If someone would kindly tell me how to download from there or if anybody can download from there and upload them to say, megaupload or rapidshare, I would be happy and grateful.

http://rapidshare.com/files/136396252/BDX_...e_pack.rar.html


----------



## dreamercross (Aug 11, 2008)

oh shit, thanks for the link. I looked through the files in the rar. And what do I see? J-O-I-N-T. I just hope its good. thanks alot! xD

EDIT: JOINT wasn't as good as the one on the download server or the .bbs version. However, there's still lots of good songs in it. AIR, for example, is so cash. and definitely YOU


----------



## bowbowhead (Aug 12, 2008)

squall23 said:
			
		

> This might be a long shot, but does a degausser-generated .sav file let you download from the Nintendo server?  If so, would it be possible to fix the program so that the .sav won't give an error message on an R4?
> 
> Oh yeah, here's an anime song pack from ndsbbs.  Unfortunately, I still haven't found out how to download attachments from ndsbbs because there seems to be quite a few packs and single songs to download there.  The only reason I was able to download this one was because there was a mirror for it. >.>  If someone would kindly tell me how to download from there or if anybody can download from there and upload them to say, megaupload or rapidshare, I would be happy and grateful.
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/136396252/BDX_...e_pack.rar.html



I can download from ndsbbs, so if you want me to download something for you, then PM me. I don't actually know how to earn the privilege to download, because I got the account from my friend, who already has the privilege.


----------



## Gwozdz (Aug 13, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> This might be a long shot, but does a degausser-generated .sav file let you download from the Nintendo server? If so, would it be possible to fix the program so that the .sav won't give an error message on an R4?



To my knowledge every game card has a built in IP number that is detected on the Nintendo server when connecting. when the game was dumped to .nds everyone that has that rom has the same IP. which screws over the original dumped game owner, when you think about it. The only way around this is to look inside the rom file to change it. But knowing Nintendo this would be a big pain in the ass.


----------



## k0sm0s (Aug 13, 2008)

whoa the program is awesome!! who compiled all those bdx files? I don't see that many on moero bandbro's server


----------



## AXYPB (Aug 15, 2008)

They were compiled from various community sources.  Many of them are duplicates or multiple renderings of a single song.


----------



## squall23 (Aug 16, 2008)

Yay! I can finally download attachments from ndsbbs now! Expect plenty more bdx files from them from now on.

http://rapidshare.com/files/137694785/wifi1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/137695529/wifi2.rar.html


----------



## AXYPB (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks for your contribution.  We can never have enough of these.


----------



## PKInferno (Aug 16, 2008)

(does happy dance) more wi-fi music for me to check out. Thank you squall23 !!!


----------



## Magus (Aug 19, 2008)

sorry to bump this but i already asked in the akaio thread and got no answer...
i tried running this with akaio 1.2 but i get black screens... what i have to do to play this one?


----------



## AXYPB (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm not sure if Acekard can support 8 MB save files.  If the save file generated is about 512 KB in size, ask the developers of AKAIO if 8 MB save files are supported.


----------



## elberteinstein (Aug 21, 2008)

it seems when i tried to upload a song written in japanese it doesnt work, is that normal or do i need to do something in order for it to work


----------



## AXYPB (Aug 22, 2008)

Do you have East Asian language support installed? What program are you using?


----------



## elberteinstein (Aug 22, 2008)

well i used the bdxtool, i have the .sav file and the menu dat to play the game, yet i have trouble with uploading japanese texted songs


----------



## Gwozdz (Aug 23, 2008)

Is there by any chance any songs from the show 'Slayers' out? I had the VHS tapes of the original seasons and just found out about the new Slayers Revolution. I hate anime, but this is the only show I liked.


----------



## VatoLoco (Aug 23, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Magus  	Posted Aug 19 2008, 04:06 AM
> sorry to bump this but i already asked in the akaio thread and got no answer...
> i tried running this with akaio 1.2 but i get black screens... what i have to do to play this one?
> 
> ...


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 24, 2008)

Just got the game, it's impossible to catch up on all this!
So, basically to enjoy all the songs, the original game won't be enough, right? I'll have to play a ROM and there's no magical way to transfer the wi-fi songs to the gamecard as user created?... Bah.


----------



## CaTZ (Aug 24, 2008)

am usign Acecard 2 with acekard2_bliss_k10, tried with AKIO 1.1 as well, no problem there (that includes self generated save game, and a save game from a hacked R4)


----------



## AXYPB (Aug 25, 2008)

Hellfire said:
			
		

> Just got the game, it's impossible to catch up on all this!
> So, basically to enjoy all the songs, the original game won't be enough, right? I'll have to play a ROM and there's no magical way to transfer the wi-fi songs to the gamecard as user created?... Bah.


With DX Degausser you can copy out the download songs and import them into the userdata section, but I'm not sure what that's supposed to accomplish.  Even if you move all of your downloaded songs out of the download section, the amount of songs you downloaded is tracked server-side, so you can't download more than 100 even if you tried.


----------



## Impossible (Aug 25, 2008)

You don't need a ROM, you only need a slot-2 flash card to play hundreds of official and unofficial songs in your game

And yes, having that tool certainly helps. We can't download more than 100 songs, but we can insert other download songs, which there are now a lot of in BDX form. So you can access well over 100. And edit the songs, too, which is really nice. 

Also, I'm going to keep downloading any Wi-Fi songs people upload to add to the next song pack, so keep going with that. The only thing is, by this point, it's far too much work to try identifying and renaming them all. It would be much easier if someone could just convert the filenames themselves into romaji. Can the Degausser do that? If not, can someone make a simple tool to convert them? That would make life far simpler. >_


----------



## squall23 (Aug 26, 2008)

The degausser automatically converts Japanese to romaji, but it can't rename the actual files themselves.


----------



## Impossible (Aug 27, 2008)

Yeah, we really need to rename all the songs. That shouldn't be too hard to find a way to do, should it?

Anyway, I'll post this here so everyone can see it:

You can make a backup of the save from your card using bbdxsave (keep an untouched backup somewhere separate, too). You can also use the same tool to directly insert or extract songs, or modify the songs in the save using bdxtool instead, as you would with a ROM save.

I say to keep a backup save somewhere because it's theoretically possible to download over 100 songs if you do. You're not automatically blocked off at 100 downloads, you would have to go quite a bit over for them to notice. The game itself keeps track of how many songs you've downloaded, even if you remove the song, but if you have a save before downloading the song, it will work, according to Dacvak.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Aug 27, 2008)

Rhis is the best game evèèèr 
-----
Wooww 1,000 posts


----------



## AXYPB (Aug 31, 2008)

Impossible said:
			
		

> Yeah, we really need to rename all the songs. That shouldn't be too hard to find a way to do, should it?
> 
> Anyway, I'll post this here so everyone can see it:
> 
> ...


That's good to know.  So after the game supposedly hits 100 downloads internally, it will send a signal or something to Nintendo's servers disabling it's ID, if I understand this correctly.

Someone should come up with a blank save file from a new game so that we can use the Wi-Fi radio feature.  Obviously measures will have to be taken to ensure no one downloads anything with it, but I want to see how that works.


----------



## bowbowhead (Aug 31, 2008)

Got the latest file of songs from NdsBBS here: http://rapidshare.com/files/141432387/wifi...9.2008.rar.html
Not a lot this time.


----------



## Neobeo (Aug 31, 2008)

I thought I'd just make a passing (random) remark that I'm no longer working on Degausser (for now at least). I'd spent the last few weeks trying to implement a song editor, but I suppose it was too ambitious and now I'm already bored of the project =\. Hopefully I'll release the source for it sometime, assuming anyone's interested.

For now I've got a very minimal file specification of the BDX format on my website. It's barely anything to go by from scratch; just something I was using as reference when programming Degausser.

Cheers,
Neobeo


----------



## Impossible (Sep 1, 2008)

An editor would definitely be way too much. But all I really need at the moment is to easily convert song file names... I'll make a zip file with all the Japanese name BDX files later, and then someone else can look at it...

Also, goddammit, of all the songs to be in that little pack that was just posted, one of them HAD to be Ico - You Were There? There have been plenty of new songs that would be good beyond those 12, but they had to go with the one I just used up a download slot on. Well, that was a damn waste. It's so awesome, though...


----------



## Neobeo (Sep 1, 2008)

Impossible said:
			
		

> An editor would definitely be way too much. But all I really need at the moment is to easily convert song file names... I'll make a zip file with all the Japanese name BDX files later, and then someone else can look at it...



If you need the export to create romaji names, just meddle with degausser.exe a bit in a hex editor:
Change the byte at 0x63F from 0x11 to 0x0D.


----------



## Rubedo (Sep 2, 2008)

By any chance has anyone been able to track down the bbs/bdx of A Simple Life (Bridget's Theme) from Guilty Gear XX?
I have the MP3 of a BBS, but it didn't come with a file...


----------



## fkusumot (Sep 2, 2008)

Neobeo said:
			
		

> I thought I'd just make a passing (random) remark that I'm no longer working on Degausser (for now at least).



I'm sad to hear that. 

Thank you for all you've done. The degausser program is excellent and you deserve a lot of praise for creating an indispensable DBBDX utility.


----------



## JaySee (Sep 2, 2008)

fkusumot said:
			
		

> Neobeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AGREED!


----------



## AXYPB (Sep 2, 2008)

Wiki page is updated.  Thank you for your work on this program.


----------



## Impossible (Sep 4, 2008)

Neobeo said:
			
		

> Impossible said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just tried this, it didn't work. It's too bad you stopped working on it, because I can't work out any way to export songs and choose a file name in the process, which is what I do to rename Japanese songs in bdxtool (which of course lacks the romaji part).

EDIT: Okay, it does work. I have to import the songs and then export them again (which means I can do 200 at a time at the most), but once I do it works. Of course, all the romaji titles still need to be fixed to their proper names. Any volunteers? Here are the 200 Nintendo songs:

http://rapidshare.com/files/142555404/Nint..._Songs.rar.html

And 269 ndsbbs songs. I think I have all the packs that have been posted, hopefully I didn't miss one:

http://rapidshare.com/files/142557601/ndsbbs.rar.html

And thanks so much for doing this. My life just got much easier. I still have lots of songs lying around I need to compile properly, and I want to add in the expansion songs, but after that we should be seeing an awesome new song pack release.


----------



## Alondite (Sep 6, 2008)

In the three saves (I lost mine and can't find a new download for them)
Can someone tell me what the song on the second save is that is like in the first ten and starts out with Bagpipes, and could you give me a link to a bdx file?
I'm pissed, I love that song.


----------



## Impossible (Sep 7, 2008)

Not sure which three save files you're referring to, there was one of download songs and one of user made songs.

Have there been any more song packs on ndsbbs? There are a few recent songs I want...


----------



## Alondite (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm referring to the 3 original save files containing the first 221 or so download songs.


----------



## bowbowhead (Sep 7, 2008)

Impossible said:
			
		

> Have there been any more song packs on ndsbbs? There are a few recent songs I want...



No, there hasn't been an update since August. Go to this thread to check for updates.
http://www.ndsbbs.com/read.php?tid=183744

Oh, and you can request for WiFi-download songs in this thread.
http://www.ndsbbs.com/read.php?tid=187187&...ad=&page=17


----------



## Impossible (Sep 7, 2008)

Not much good to me, since I can't read/write Japanese at all. Thanks for the links, though.


----------



## Rubedo (Sep 10, 2008)

Hey guys, I'm using a CycloDS Evolution, and I can't get the game to recognize the save files (made in bdxtool off of a raw 8 MB save for the game)... I'm using a 2 GB Sandisk and the most recent stable firmware, can anyone tell me what's wrong? And yes, the files are named the same as the game.


----------



## Zratul (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi guys, excuse me but the site of Neobeo is dead.
Can anyone upload the DX Degausser archive file somewhere ?

This tool is great and all the links towards the official site are down.

Thank you.


----------



## kazumi213 (Sep 15, 2008)

DX Degausser 1.0b: here


----------



## fkusumot (Sep 16, 2008)

It's amazing to see that, as of today, there are 2164 songs available for download. I know a lot of them are different versions of the same song but damn, that's a lot of songs to choose from. I go online with my DS to check out them out every few days but after I preview about 20 or so songs I get disconnected and have to reconnect. It's a real pain in the butt.


----------



## TaNmAn150 (Sep 18, 2008)

Does Anyone have the BDX files to these songs?

Delfino Plaza - Super Mario Sunshine
Baby Park - Mario Kart Double Dash
Doubutsu no mori (N64 Animal Crossing) - Christmas

I have Impossible's Song Pack (Great Stuff!), I know it takes ages to do these, but does anyone have something similar to that? With different songs?
Its pretty hard to find BDX Songs around here. =/

Thanks In Advance!~


----------



## Zratul (Sep 18, 2008)

kazumi213 said:
			
		

> DX Degausser 1.0b: here



Thank you very much !


----------



## Impossible (Sep 19, 2008)

TaNmAn150 said:
			
		

> Does Anyone have the BDX files to these songs?
> 
> Delfino Plaza - Super Mario Sunshine
> Baby Park - Mario Kart Double Dash
> ...



Delfino Plaza is in the song pack. And I will be making an updated song pack with a bunch of new songs, but I'm WAY too busy to do so before November.


----------



## TaNmAn150 (Sep 19, 2008)

Impossible said:
			
		

> TaNmAn150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry but I cant find it anywhere in your song pack, any idea where it is?
Thanks


----------



## Impossible (Sep 23, 2008)

Okay, THAT'S weird, I can't find any BDX file at all. No idea what's going on there, it wouldn't make much sense for us to have missed it. Sorry, I'll try to work it out when I have more time.

Edit: I completely forgot, the song is NOT Delfino Plaza, it's Ricco Harbor. It's under BDX Files (BBS).


----------



## Impossible (Oct 5, 2008)

There's a new pack up on that forum, if someone can get it for us. I'm kind of disappointed that even though some awesome songs have shown up in the last month or so that I want to get in BDX form, there's practically nothing there. I would expect some of these to be higher priority...


----------



## Gwozdz (Oct 5, 2008)

Buy this game. there are over 2,600 songs on the Nintendo.jp site and rising. I did.


----------



## cynicalfluff (Oct 7, 2008)

Here's the latest pack from ndsbbs (10/1):  http://www.mediafire.com/?z2a2dt45qnw

Only 14 songs this time, all either from anime or beatmania.


----------



## AXYPB (Oct 7, 2008)

I like anime and beatmania.  Keep up the effort.


----------



## cynicalfluff (Oct 11, 2008)

wifi bdx 10.10 pack (49 songs!) from ndsbbs here: http://www.mediafire.com/?zyywvt4nwiq


----------



## bustyman100 (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks a lot for the update packs cynicalfluff. I have the legit cart but the in game dl interface is slow and I keep getting disconnected, so mad props to you for uploading these for us.


----------



## Neobeo (Oct 12, 2008)

bustyman100 said:
			
		

> I have the legit cart but the in game dl interface is slow and I keep getting disconnected.



Ditto. For the last month or so, downloading has been a real pain on my legit cart because I always get disconnected. But it seems to be working slightly better now.


----------



## Neobeo (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks cynicalfluff, and various ndsbbs people. I've collected all the user-made wi-fi packs since the release of degausser 1.0b (unless I missed some) and added in some of my own, a total of 223 bdx files. This excludes the 168 wi-fi bdx files already packaged with 1.0b, for a grand total of 391!

Since I'm still too lazy to properly finish the next version of degausser, let's just call this the official expansion pack to 1.0b. http://www.mediafire.com/?jqdkttmn2jz


----------



## lyra (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks a lot for those new bdx files cynicalfluff and Neobeo, always great to have new songs to play!


----------



## cynicalfluff (Oct 14, 2008)

Glad to see people are still interested in the downloads.  As long as ndsbbs keeps posting new songs, I'll keep passing them along.  (At least until I get an angry e-mail telling me to quit.)

Here's the next set of 21 songs:  http://www.mediafire.com/?mih5uunihez

Unlike the other packs, all of the songs in here were created by one of the posters at ndsbbs, zephyrfly, and may not be available through the official banbros downloads.


----------



## Impossible (Oct 14, 2008)

Gwozdz said:
			
		

> Buy this game. there are over 2,600 songs on the Nintendo.jp site and rising. I did.



I bought the game as soon as it came out because I loved the first one. The downloads are limited, and if a better version of a song appears later, you're screwed. So I'm really cautious with them.

Thanks for the continued song uploads. The 10/10 one has a couple of songs I was on the verge of using download slots on. It's a good thing I didn't, then, since I just would have been annoyed at myself now. That's what happened when I got Ico - You Were There.


----------



## Neobeo (Oct 14, 2008)

Impossible said:
			
		

> I bought the game as soon as it came out because I loved the first one. The downloads are limited, and if a better version of a song appears later, you're screwed. So I'm really cautious with them.



It's been mentioned before, but the download server doesn't actually cut you off at 100, the checking is done only on the cartridge side. Granted, I don't have direct evidence of this, and it's hard to say exactly how Nintendo banned the early-released savegames, but I've downloaded at least 150 songs from my cartridge so far (deleting songs every now and then).

Still, nothing wrong with being overly cautious.


----------



## AXYPB (Oct 14, 2008)

Is there a tool that can rename BDX files according to its title and contributor data?  My BDX collection is hopelessly disorganized and I would like to separate the user-made songs from the download songs.


----------



## canli (Oct 17, 2008)

I just bought the game because I want to use %100 of the capacities like Wii Speak Channel (see there http://touch-ds.jp/mfs/st91/mft5.html ) or the Wifi Connection. 
I've some problems with degausser (It opens often and the program can't open sometimes, weird thing) + I can't wait songs like Jungle P (5050) and many others to be released in months. 
+ this game (like Rhythm Tengoku Gold) deserves to be sold.


----------



## Gwozdz (Oct 18, 2008)

Need Help backing up save file. Can't get bbdxsave to work. I have an M3 ds real and GBA ram expansion and  EZ-Flash V slot 2 ram expansion. through my calculation I should be able to booth this .nds program through the second slot ram of either ram expansion. the program detects the game pack in the First slot but when i try to backup my save or extract songs the thing freezes. Whats wrong with this picture?


----------



## Joshua014 (Oct 23, 2008)

Hello. 372 Music of my selection of Best Music. (No Music Very Hard) (French Taste, 10 Hours of Job).
I Am a Big Fan to DBBDX ^^.
http://rapidshare.com/files/156642986/372_Music_DBBDX.rar


----------



## fkusumot (Oct 24, 2008)

Joshua014 said:
			
		

> Hello. 372 Music of my selection of Best Music. (No Music Very Hard) (French Taste, 10 Hours of Job).
> I Am a Big Fan to DBBDX ^^.
> http://rapidshare.com/files/156642986/372_Music_DBBDX.rar



Thanks, I appreciate the effort. Sooooo many songs to keep up with. Darn you Nintendo.

With 3000+ songs available for download now and still growing one wonders where it will end. And I for one wonder if anyone will be able to collect all of them.

It frustrating for me because I get booted off the server every 10 songs or so, how do they expect you to be able to preview all of them anyways when the server is so slow and the songs shuffle places every day?


----------



## canli (Oct 25, 2008)

fkusumot said:
			
		

> It frustrating for me because I get booted off the server every 10 songs or so, how do they expect you to be able to preview all of them anyways when the server is so slow and the songs shuffle places every day?



Is there not a search engine (with hiragana, kanji or alphabet) to find this song. 
I'm waiting for my copy to arrive soon.


----------



## Joshua014 (Oct 30, 2008)

I bought the game, can I extract the usci to the linker ? Could you do that Canli when you receive it ? It's for put the lastest music online.


----------



## Kanie (Nov 3, 2008)

i saw some new songs at Ndsbbs. my Chinese is very bad so i have no idea how to download it  
is someone here nice to help me ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




btw does some1 knows other sites where i can download wifi songs?? 
thank you!


----------



## PKInferno (Nov 5, 2008)

This is probably one of the few games I will keep on my flashcard FOREVER (JUS and Taiko 2 DS being the others) This game is just that great... Oh, and can someone please get those NDSBBS files to an upload site? (I can't read Chinese well either)


----------



## Impossible (Nov 7, 2008)

There's a new ndsbbs song pack... No songs I recognise. Can someone please get it for us, though?

I just zipped this today, the most up-to-date collection of download songs:

http://sharebee.com/4dc80b8f

Please note that this has NOT yet been fully sorted (it will be in the next song pack). Many of the names are in romaji (e.g. "WIIAA!" for We Are), and there are almost certainly a bunch of doubles. Most of the songs are now in the ndsbbs and Nintendo Songs folders, the former of which is intended to be temporary.


----------



## loony747 (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks to everyone who contributed to this thread! 

*happily walks away to play his custom save*

EDIT the 4th: 

Question: Has anyone confirmed whether or not the Speaker Channel works with flashcarts?


----------



## bowbowhead (Nov 9, 2008)

Impossible said:
			
		

> There's a new ndsbbs song pack... No songs I recognise. Can someone please get it for us, though?



http://www.filefactory.com/file/74acc7/n/wifi_11_02_rar


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 10, 2008)

loony747 said:
			
		

> Question: Has anyone confirmed whether or not the Speaker Channel works with flashcarts?


It works with every flashcard, even with the R4!


----------



## Kanie (Nov 10, 2008)

bowbowhead said:
			
		

> http://www.filefactory.com/file/74acc7/n/wifi_11_02_rar




thanks for sharing the wifi files 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## moribund112 (Nov 13, 2008)

I bought the game recently (I owned the first one and loved it) - - I'm SUPER excited to see such a good following for the game here on GBAtemp.
I felt pretty lost trying to work through all of the nonsense with save files and editing, but everyone here seems to have made it really simple and easy to understand. Cheers guys!


----------



## canli (Nov 15, 2008)

Why can't I read any Japanese writing in my Windows?? On these names,there are a lot of squares?? 

So, I bought the game too. I want to have my own downloaded songs and to be able to connect on WFC etc... and games like those (Rhythm Tengoku, TWEWY,..) need to buy to support them. Anyway, here are my downloaded songs on original card (34 for now)

Greeeen - Kiseki
News - Weeeek
One Piece opening songs (We are, Believe, Jungle P, Kokoro no chizu)
Naruto Shippuden ending 3
Kobukuro - Tsubomi
Hisoukan - Hisoukan 
Dan Dan kokoro hikareteku (DBGT Opening)
The Boom - Shima Uta
Sekaiiju no dare yori kitto
Gintama Openings 1 and 2 (Pray and tooi..) 
Linda Linda (from Ouendan)
Jam Project - Gong
Pegasus no Fantasy (Saint Seiya opening) 
Dragon Quest 8 Juukyuku
One Night Carnival (from Ouendan)
Keroro Gunsou Opening 1 (Kero March) and Ending 9 (Kurutto Mawatte Ikkaiten) 
Zangoku na tenshi no teze (Evangelion theme)
88 (Hitman Reborn Opening) 
Okatsuki no Kuruma 
Ware te halleluyah
Kaette Koiyo
Keiken Chiju Shouchi
Tada... Aitakute
Istsumo Nando demo
Just Communication (Gundam Wing Op) 
Meitantei Conan Theme
Melissa (FMA Opening)
Hitomi o tojite
Kasabuta (Konjiki no gash Bell Opening)

If someone can recommend me another songs.. There are too lot


----------



## axlegear (Nov 15, 2008)

Any method to have a working save er even a partially working save without downloadable songs of this game on a EZ-Flash IV? Please any help is very appreciated..

Sorry for bad english I'm italian


----------



## Neobeo (Nov 15, 2008)

canli said:
			
		

> Why can't I read any Japanese writing in my Windows?? On these names,there are a lot of squares??



You need to have the east asian fonts installed on your windows.

Anyway, it's good that you bought the game. But still remember that you're limited to 100 songs, so you could save some slots if didn't download the songs that are already being shared here. Half your list (e.g. zankoku na tenshi, melissa, et al) have already been, to put it bluntly, "ripped" so you could save a download slot this way.


----------



## Joshua014 (Nov 15, 2008)

But, can you share your musics even if your pc don't understand japanese? If you can, it'll be nice.


----------



## canli (Nov 15, 2008)

Neobeo said:
			
		

> canli said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think that I need the Windows XP CD Rom to install that

The fact is that with degausser, I've some problems too. Before I Could run it but now it can't..
I own the old save with pegasus , zangoku, shima uta and 2-3 songs but did want to download too to have my best 100 songs. 
Any other recommandations?

Joshua, I can't share the songs sorry, it's an original game and I don't know a Second slot thing to add you my songs :-/


----------



## Joshua014 (Nov 16, 2008)

Oh well


----------



## squall23 (Nov 19, 2008)

bowbowhead said:
			
		

> Impossible said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooh, haven't been here in awhile and this song pack is great.

Hurray for King Gainer OP, EVERYBODY DO THE MONKEY.


----------



## Kingfield (Nov 20, 2008)

YO. I MUST SAY. BEST GAME EVAR. USER CREATED CONTENT OF THIS QUALITY = UNBEATABLE. Amazing work to the people who do this stuff. seriously.


----------



## GaoGaiGar (Dec 1, 2008)

Scratch what I said here before.

Degausser is being the worst thing in the world for me.

The .sav files it creates don't work. Ok, I was warned of this. Solution: Use a blank file that I download. Ok, I did it. I tested the .sav file, it works fine with the rom.

Now lets put some songs on it.

OH WAIT. THE FILE IS 7.99MB. THE FILE IS THE WRONG SIZE. I GUESS DEGAUSSER CAN'T OPEN IT.

I almost punched my computer.

How do I fix this?


----------



## Rubedo (Dec 2, 2008)

GaoGaiGar said:
			
		

> Scratch what I said here before.
> 
> Degausser is being the worst thing in the world for me.
> 
> ...



Its dangerous outside, take this!
http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=9149d22...1eb8e2725b00f1d


----------



## Joshua014 (Dec 2, 2008)

30 Music (Mid->Bbs->Bdx) (Use BBDX Save Tool)

List:

1- 007
2 - Abba Dancing Queen
3 - ACDC Blackin black
4 - A-Ha Hunting high and low
5 - ATB Don'tstop
6 - Bad Medecine JBJ
7 - Bjork Armyof me
8 - Bjork Hyper Balade
9 - DaftPunk Around the World
10 - Eminem Wayi am
11 - Halo Theme
12 - Indochine Aventurier
13 - Michael Jakson Bad
14 - Michael Jakson Ben
15 - Sting Ghoststory
16 - Sting Roxanne
17 - Telephone NewYork Avec to
18 - Tetris A
19 - Toto Hodlines
20 - U2 Mysterious ways
21 - Zucchero il volo
22 - ZZ Top Gimme all your love
23 - ZZ Top La grange
24 - 2 Unlimited Get Ready
25 - 2 Unlimited Twiling Zones
26 - Aerosmith Cry me river
27 - Eminem Under the influence
28 - XFiles
29 - INSX What you need
30 - GoodTImesbadtimes

http://rapidshare.com/files/169665249/30_Music.rar


----------



## Rubedo (Dec 4, 2008)

The only one I tried was Dancing Queen which... wasn't too bad, I guess.


----------



## GaoGaiGar (Dec 6, 2008)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> Its dangerous outside, take this!
> http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=9149d22...1eb8e2725b00f1d


----------



## Rubedo (Dec 22, 2008)

So when is ndsbbs gonna bless us with some more song packs?


----------



## Kingfield (Dec 25, 2008)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> So when is ndsbbs gonna bless us with some more song packs?


im waiting... waiting... waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaiting.


----------



## Rubedo (Dec 26, 2008)

Kingfield said:
			
		

> Rubedo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was hoping for a Christmas present in the form of a song pack, but it looks as though that may not happen...


----------



## nuriko001 (Jan 13, 2009)

boo, noone has the latest pack?


----------



## Rubedo (Jan 13, 2009)

nuriko001 said:
			
		

> boo, noone has the latest pack?



Who was the one that gave us them before? Can we PM them or something? This is ridiculous.


----------



## squall23 (Jan 21, 2009)

What are you guys talking about?  There's no new pack, at least not from the places I find them from anyway.


----------



## samuraipingu (Jan 21, 2009)

so does this work for R4? as in like we can play it normally and download songs?


----------



## Rubedo (Jan 23, 2009)

squall23 said:
			
		

> What are you guys talking about?  There's no new pack, at least not from the places I find them from anyway.
> 
> Where do you get them from? >_>
> We figured there must be some new ones, we haven't gotten any in months.
> ...



You cannot download songs, you need to use bdxtool or degausser to add .bdx files (songs) to a save file.


----------



## xoinx (Jan 24, 2009)

QUOTE("http://www.ndsbbs.com/read.php?tid=183744&fpage=1&toread=&page=1") said:
			
		

> 09Äê1ÔÂ23ÈÕ
> 
> AGONY (¥Ä¥­¥¬¥ß).bdx (KOTOKO,ÉñÎÞÔÂÎ×Å®ED)
> DAHLIA (¥È¥ï).bdx (X-JAPAN)
> ...


translation: according to djlain (poster of the pack), his friend's cart only has 4 slots left to download... so if nothing unexpected happens, the final count of songs released by ndsbbs will stand at 508

oh well, all good things must come to an end 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






edit: can't seem to get the asian fonts displayed properly, need to force simplified chinese gbk to see the jap titles too. trying to download the file now, will mirror it asap
edit: mirrored as promised 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 took a while longer than expected to get the required posts for the download.
http://www.mediafire.com/file/3yc4mndngya/wifi.rar


----------



## davicisne (Feb 7, 2009)

I've an N5 (a generic R4), that works simillar to the R4..

I was trying to use degausser to put new songs in my game, but it gives me an error message about the .sav file... I think its because it's 8mb, and not 512kb like all the others games...

Could someone using R4 and degausser help me?

thanks!


----------



## Rubedo (Feb 8, 2009)

davicisne said:
			
		

> I've an N5 (a generic R4), that works simillar to the R4..
> 
> I was trying to use degausser to put new songs in my game, but it gives me an error message about the .sav file... I think its because it's 8mb, and not 512kb like all the others games...
> 
> ...



I'm not totally sure, but I think DBBDX doesn't work on R4 clones. It may not even work on the R4 itself.


----------



## Rubedo (Feb 11, 2009)

*SPECIAL DELIVERY*

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?yz2g2nzmnf2

Managed to get 7 songs off of the BanBro Uploader. 

Go My Way!! - The [email protected]
Motto Hade ni ne - Kannagi OP
Kimi ni Mune Kyun - Maria Holic ED
AND
The Bike themes for ALL of the Pokemon games (4 separate files)

I also found this...
http://banbro.moero.info/up/index.php?file=5211 - The KAAAAMONE song from Rhythm Tengoku Gold
If anyone can manage to crack the password, I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## LeMoonwalker (Feb 12, 2009)

Thank you ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Try this as a pass : rgpeng


----------



## ChaosMatrix (Feb 13, 2009)

Nevermind upon further lurking I found the solution to my problem, thanks guys!


----------



## Rubedo (Feb 15, 2009)

LeMoonwalker said:
			
		

> Thank you !
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Thank you!
How did you figure it out?


----------



## LeMoonwalker (Feb 15, 2009)

I looked at the description in the Nicovideo page, usually that's where the creators give the password.
You need to be registered to watch the video, but you can read the description without suscribing if you click the link under the "grey box" (right above TOP???).

Took me a while to figure out too.


----------



## squall23 (Feb 18, 2009)

So I'm looking at that banbro site and I'm wondering, what do I do with the MP3 files?  Is there something I have to do with that so I can use it in the actual game?


----------



## Rubedo (Feb 19, 2009)

squall23 said:
			
		

> So I'm looking at that banbro site and I'm wondering, what do I do with the MP3 files?  Is there something I have to do with that so I can use it in the actual game?



Nope, they exist to taunt us.


----------



## littleshinobi520 (Feb 21, 2009)

hello fellow band bros players i need your help. i have just gotten this game on my r4 i have downloaded bdx tool and have added many songs to my game however when i load it up all the songs that i just added are song same song. do any of you masterminds no a solution to my problem?


p.s. i have also tried DX Degausser 1.0b but it for some reason says that the file is of the  wrong size when i try to load save file


----------



## Joshua014 (Feb 21, 2009)

Hello 51 News Song (To banbro.moero).The Best of the serie: 5298-5137.
http://rapidshare.com/files/200939270/51_News_Song.rar

Soon, a pack with all of my musics... a huge event.


----------



## SleepingDragon (Mar 2, 2009)

I am in the midst of disaster and could really use some help.  I had 3 of the 8mb save files for my Cyclo: 

#1 Had songs 1-100
#2 songs 101-200
#3 songs 201-221

Somehow, a short individual (who will remain nameless) in my house has managed to erase my save files while messing around with DSOrganize on my DS.  Can any kind humanitarian out there upload these save files for me?  I have spent over an hour going through this and other DBBDX threads and can find no upload links that are currently active.  Plus, if someone happens to have any additional saves with new songs, I would certainly love those as well.  Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Yummy (Mar 2, 2009)

Here

or


Here


----------



## SleepingDragon (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks a lot, I really appreciate it.  Yesterday was the first day since this game came out that I didn't at least play 1 song.  And let me tell you, a day with DBBDX just isn't a day worth living!


----------



## littleshinobi520 (Mar 2, 2009)

thank you yummy i was starting to get bored the original songs


----------



## elrise (Mar 6, 2009)

hi guys, im kinda new here, i was just wondering how do you guys get the songs from the nintendo site, is there a tutorial? and also could someone post some L'arc~en~Ciel songs? especially Niji, Anata,Finale? 
thanks


----------



## dice (Mar 6, 2009)

bump this thread again and I'll suspend your ass


----------



## 4ppleseed (Mar 6, 2009)

I read a few pages but it'll take me forever to go thru the 90+ here. I'd love to play this, is there an English patch? (Sorry, I bet that's been asked a million times 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  FANKS!


----------



## Rubedo (Mar 7, 2009)

dice said:
			
		

> bump this thread again and I'll suspend your ass



My, my, you're awfully cranky aren't you?
The thread exists for a reason.
We are discussing things, as the game has lots and lots of homebrew files for it.
So sad when jerks like you are in positions of power.


----------



## elrise (Mar 7, 2009)

hi guys, im kinda new here, i was just wondering how do you guys get the songs from the nintendo site, is there a tutorial? and also could someone post some L'arc~en~Ciel songs? especially Niji, Anata,Finale? 
thanks


----------



## Yummy (Mar 7, 2009)

4ppleseed said:
			
		

> I read a few pages but it'll take me forever to go thru the 90+ here. I'd love to play this, is there an English patch? (Sorry, I bet that's been asked a million times
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The only way to get songs from Nintendo site is to have a real copy of the game & to use deudeufeu's bbdxsave tool for sharing them. You also have Yasu's bdxtool, very nice tool for adding bdx files to your flashcard save! 

I've got a copy of the game but i have to confess not having enough time to play with it as i am for the moment a "little bit" obsessed by emulation on several platforms!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Which number is L'Arc-en-Ciel shown on the game?


----------



## elrise (Mar 7, 2009)

The only way to get songs from Nintendo site is to have a real copy of the game & to use deudeufeu's bbdxsave tool for sharing them. You also have Yasu's bdxtool, very nice tool for adding bdx files to your flashcard save! 

I've got a copy of the game but i have to confess not having enough time to play with it as i am for the moment a "little bit" obsessed by emulation on several platforms!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Which number is L'Arc-en-Ciel shown on the game?
[/quote]

Tnx for the reply,. i really need to buy this game hehehehe, ive been planning to collect all the songs by L'arc ~en~Ciel,  Gackt (and other jrockers), and to post it here, to contribute, since ive been downloading the same songs from different saves (and to help those jrock fans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).
as for the number...sadly, i really dont know it where to find it in the game hehehehehe, i just went to the official website list ( which i forgot what websyt that is..) and i saw those L'arc~en~Ciel songs available..
..i really need to have a credit card hehehe


----------



## Yummy (Mar 7, 2009)

Yes, this is a game to buy! It really deserves it!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





However, i do not understand japanese at all ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








The only thing i can do for the community here is to dl songs with european names....


----------



## 4ppleseed (Mar 7, 2009)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> dice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure he was referring to the dude that triple posted, not the nice, non-judgemental people like yourself discussing the homebrew files.


----------



## elrise (Mar 7, 2009)

4ppleseed said:
			
		

> Rubedo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





yes, i intend to buy this great game, ive been playing this for hours hehehhe, and my little knowledge about kanjis really helped a lot.

i didnt know ive triple posted my reply, i just click the add reply once,  i did see the 2nd post, which i edited but i didnt see the 3rd one. sorry about that. ( i didnt even know he was referring to me, but he could been a bit specific, and a little more nice)


----------



## [Kaichu]Senki&#3 (Mar 15, 2009)

Is someone has INNOCENCE by Hashimoto Miyuki (Shuffle! ED) in BDX file?

I really want it.

Thanks ^^

Ps. sorry about my bad english


----------



## Fungustoken (Mar 15, 2009)

Hello, I was wondering if anyone here could be so nice as to upload a copy of "DX Degausser 1.0b" for me.

None of the links I found here are working  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . (http://neobeo.threeplusfive.com/degausser1.0b.rar; http://www.sendspace.com/file/ubdtbw)

A silly thing is that I once had the program, but I deleted it since I thought that I would never use it... and then I got my Acekard...


----------



## Joshua014 (Mar 15, 2009)

My Pack Final *706 Music*. (0 Very Very Hard Music: Average: 7 Star Difficulte 3/4)
http://rapidshare.com/files/209671417/Pack_Final.rar

My Sources: BanBros.moero, Blog Jap, Files Bbs to Bdx...
23 Hour of Job ^^

Stats Here (In French)


----------



## TwilitSky (Mar 15, 2009)

Wow, 706 pieces. Thanks a lot for your efforts, if it weren't for you, I wouldn't be able to enjoy hundreds of music pieces on the best music game ever made. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You mentioned that this includes all of the songs linked throughout the thread? Does it include additional songs?


----------



## AXYPB (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm sure there are more than 706 songs posted throughout this thread.  Either way, this is a nice package as I somehow lost my collection.


----------



## Joshua014 (Mar 16, 2009)

This is my pack. Include News Music (200).


----------



## Lookie401 (Mar 16, 2009)

Hey guys. I hope everybody here don't mind me asking these questions and help me out.

1. I have been putting it off lately but right now I want to buy the game. Do anybody know the best (and perhaps the cheapest) place to buy this game beside play-asia.com, yesasia.com and hmv.co.jp?

2. What flashcart/slot1/slot2 hardware and/or software/tools I need to dump/extract the downloadable songs from the retail cart?

Thanks in advance.

EDIT: Oh uh, before anybody says anything, amazon.co.jp do not ship video game outside Japan... sadly...


----------



## Rubedo (Mar 16, 2009)

Lookie401 said:
			
		

> Hey guys. I hope everybody here don't mind me asking these questions and help me out.
> 
> 1. I have been putting it off lately but right now I want to buy the game. Do anybody know the best (and perhaps the cheapest) place to buy this game beside play-asia.com, yesasia.com and hmv.co.jp?
> 
> ...




1. Play-asia is probably your best bet. I use them all the time.
2. Well...
If you want to extract songs from your actual game, you'll need a slot-2 flash cart with a homebrew capable of doing that. Seeing as I have a slot-1 card, I can't really help with the details.
However, if you were to load a dumped .nds of the game, you would need a raw 8mb save file (yes, the game uses saves that big) that specifically works for the game (anyone here could give you one). However, you CAN NOT download songs on a dumped game, but you CAN put dumped songs (.bdx files, and .bbs files (from original DBB)) on that raw save via bdxtool or Degausser. Generally Degausser is better but some older computers (like mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) can't run it. Then you'll need a pack of songs, which you can get here, and add them to the save via the program.

If you do decide to get an actual copy and a slot-2 flash cart, be sure to drop us any .bdx files you get that we don't already have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And if you do that, I would suggest making sure you ONLY download songs that we don't have .bdx files of, since, having a flash cart, you could just load the .bdx files and not waste a download slot.

KEEP IN MIND
YOU CAN NOT EVER DELETE SONGS
EVER
PERIOD
YOU ONLY GET 100
So use them wisely


----------



## Rubedo (Mar 16, 2009)

Joshua014 said:
			
		

> My Pack Final *706 Music*. (0 Very Very Hard Music: Average: 7 Star Difficulte 3/4)
> http://rapidshare.com/files/209671417/Pack_Final.rar
> 
> My Sources: BanBros.moero, Blog Jap, Files Bbs to Bdx...
> ...



...What the hell?
WHY ARE THE NAMES LIKE THAT?!
ALMOST EVERY FUCKING SONG IS MISSING 1 OR 2 LETTERS AT THE END OF THE NAME!
Why... why on earth would you DO that? That's impossibly stupid!
Not just that, but their formatted weird in game too!
Like, Fuusen Gum (which is listed as fuusengam) being written in game as
fuu
sen
gam
...
WHY DID YOU DO THAT?!
IT'S RETARDED!
Are you going to fix it? Do you actually play with your songs like that?!

That said, thanks for the Re: Re: and KUON.


----------



## Joshua014 (Mar 16, 2009)

BdxTool Logiciel Rename... Not Me.


----------



## Rubedo (Mar 16, 2009)

Joshua014 said:
			
		

> BdxTool Logiciel Rename... Not Me.



BDXtool doesn't rename them... At least not mine...


----------



## Rx-87 (Mar 16, 2009)

Thx for the above songs!!


Is there anyway to still get the older version of BDX tool or Dx Degausser?

Could someone upload them plz..

They seem to be non-existent on the interweb


----------



## Rubedo (Mar 17, 2009)

A little present for you guys.
http://dbbdx.wikispaces.com/Song+Packs
I'll also be using this Wiki for other DBBDX things as well.
Right now, all I have there is a set of 3 song packs, they're mostly old stuff, but there's something special about them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Its my personal collection of songs I've opened in the editor and changed the titles into English 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So no need to sift through all the Japanese titles, or rename them yourself, just add them and play 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Assuming you want these particular songs, that is. 
I'll add more, and you guys can add more too, just make sure you don't add duplicates, and update the information on the Wiki.

I hope this helped out a few people


----------



## Lookie401 (Mar 17, 2009)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> 1. Play-asia is probably your best bet. I use them all the time.
> 2. Well...
> If you want to extract songs from your actual game, you'll need a slot-2 flash cart with a homebrew capable of doing that. Seeing as I have a slot-1 card, I can't really help with the details.
> However, if you were to load a dumped .nds of the game, you would need a raw 8mb save file (yes, the game uses saves that big) that specifically works for the game (anyone here could give you one). However, you CAN NOT download songs on a dumped game, but you CAN put dumped songs (.bdx files, and .bbs files (from original DBB)) on that raw save via bdxtool or Degausser. Generally Degausser is better but some older computers (like mine
> ...


Thanks for your reply.

I should had mention that I know about the whole thing. I have been playing the rom since it was release. That's why I want to get my own REAL copy of the game so I can download songs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That's why I ask which slot-2 flashcart and software I need before buying the game. If you or anybody know I would appreciate it.

BTW, I read on another forum that you can download more than 100 song IF...
1. You are the only person using it (lol no duh)
2. Don't download a whole bunch of songs everyday when you reach past 100 songs (you CAN delete songs by dumping the save and deleting the downloaded songs). This is the reason why download works on the rom at the beginning but stop because Nintendo saw thousands of people downloading songs from the same cart ID (or whatever it's called).


----------



## Rubedo (Mar 17, 2009)

Lookie401 said:
			
		

> Rubedo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Incorrect, sorry.
You CAN NOT DOWNLOAD MORE THAN 100, PERIOD.
Deleting them from a dumped save DOES NOT MATTER.
Here's how it works.
Every single copy of the game has a unique ID code.
Nintendo's Wi-Fi service keeps a log of these ID codes.
Lets say, just for example, your legit cart's ID code is 5550022.
You go and download 20 songs, putting you at 80 remaining.
Every time you downloaded one, your cart basically said "This is 5550022, I'm downloading Song A, I have 80 songs remaining to download"
Nintendo's computers check "Yes, 5550022 does indeed have 80 songs remaining according to our database. You can download."

But lets say you got down to 0 left, and deleted to delete some from the dumped save of your legit cart. You now have 20 songs free, according to your song list in the game. 

You go on Wi-Fi and your cart says "Hello, this is 5550022, I have 20 songs remaining, I'm gonna go get this song and-" 
But Wi-Fi notices something odd! 5550022 actually has ZERO songs remaining! 5550022 tried to cheat the system!

5550022 is now banned from Wi-Fi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You cannot cheat it.
And the reason why you can't download from the dumped ROM is because it has a single ID, and when it was first dumped, a bunch of people tried to get some songs, and the ID quickly hit 100. It is now maxed out and banned from Wi-Fi.


----------



## AXYPB (Mar 17, 2009)

In case anyone needs Degausser 1.0b, I uploaded it here and on GBATemp (also located on my wiki page).  Note that it includes only the program as I somehow lost the packaged song files.


----------



## Lookie401 (Mar 17, 2009)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> Incorrect, sorry.
> You CAN NOT DOWNLOAD MORE THAN 100, PERIOD.
> Deleting them from a dumped save DOES NOT MATTER.
> Here's how it works.
> ...


Well I'm not saying you're wrong but I can't vouch for the people saying that it work either (have you tried it?). I guess I'll have to see it for myself.

And when you said banned, do YOU know if Nintendo banned you from downloading songs because of cheating or because the slot is maxed out? Because I'm sure you can still use the "internet/Wi-Fi radio" when you reach 100 download songs (just can't "download and save"). On the rom you can't even use it.

BTW, just we clear on some things, we basically saying the same thing about the last part. You, I, and everybody (hopefully!) knows about it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Still, there's one question that nobody answer yet but I don't want to sound redundant by saying it again. I guess if no one know I'll just stop here.

Side note: I find it interesting (funny) that Nintendo still allow people who are using the rom to rate and submit songs. Why don't they ban that?! lol


----------



## Rx-87 (Mar 17, 2009)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> A little present for you guys.
> http://dbbdx.wikispaces.com/Song+Packs
> I'll also be using this Wiki for other DBBDX things as well.
> Right now, all I have there is a set of 3 song packs, they're mostly old stuff, but there's something special about them
> ...





* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  YeeAAaaah


----------



## Rubedo (Mar 17, 2009)

AXYPB said:
			
		

> In case anyone needs Degausser 1.0b, I uploaded it here and on GBATemp (also located on my wiki page).  Note that it includes only the program as I somehow lost the packaged song files.
> 
> I added the link to the DBBDX wiki.
> 
> ...



I haven't even bothered to try it, but I know it doesn't work from what everyone has told me. Just face it dude, you can't download on a pirated copy.


----------



## Lookie401 (Mar 18, 2009)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> I haven't even bothered to try it, but I know it doesn't work from what everyone has told me. Just face it dude, you can't download on a pirated copy.


Erm, do you understand what I was trying to say? You're basically saying the same thing three times and I said I know about it since day one (when it was release). I don't get how buying a retail/legit copy = pirated copy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But whatever. I'll just stay quiet until someone else can answer my second question (or not).


----------



## Yummy (Mar 18, 2009)

Lookie401 said:
			
		

> 2. What flashcart/slot1/slot2 hardware and/or software/tools I need to dump/extract the downloadable songs from the retail cart?
> 
> As i said few posts above, you will need deudeufeu's bbdxsave tool *&* a slot2.
> Personally, i use a M3 Perfect Lite & have no problem dumping my save.
> ...



I bought mine on eBay for a reasonable price, as my previous order from PlayAsia costed me "the eyes of the head" with the customs taxes!


----------



## Lookie401 (Mar 18, 2009)

Yummy said:
			
		

> As i said few posts above, you will need deudeufeu's bbdxsave tool *&* a slot2.
> Personally, i use a M3 Perfect Lite & have no problem dumping my save.M3 Perfect _Lite_ huh? Is there one for the "phat" version? If not I guess I'll just use my brother DSlite. Anyway, _thank you VERY much_ for answering my question.
> QUOTE(Yummy @ Mar 18 2009, 11:22 AM) I bought mine on eBay for a reasonable price, as my previous order from PlayAsia costed me "the eyes of the head" with the customs taxes!


I looked on eBay too but they either cost more than play-asia.com / yesasia.com or cheap BUT used! Someone could had use all the 100 download slot and want to get rid of it. DO NOT WANT. lol

Again thanks.

EDIT: Uh... the link to download deudeufeu's bbdxsave tool doesn't work anymore. Can someone reupload it to somewhere and link it?


----------



## Yummy (Mar 19, 2009)

Here

or

Here



& you could have this one for your DS phat:
SuperCard MiniSD


----------



## Lookie401 (Mar 20, 2009)

Again thanks for the link and suggestion.


----------



## Rubedo (Mar 29, 2009)

The BanBro Uploader is back up.


----------



## Rubedo (May 25, 2009)

So... I guess we're never getting any more songs then...?


----------



## Joshua014 (Jun 19, 2009)

No new Pack?


----------



## Rubedo (Jun 24, 2009)

Joshua014 said:
			
		

> No new Pack?



Seems unlikely


----------



## logical thinker (Jun 25, 2009)

DX Degausser 1.0b (intact):
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=6299
http://www.mediafire.com/?0ixx59ex5ft
Don't forget to change the links in the wikis (that is, if you want the original package).

Can anyone post links to the DBBDX wikis cited in this thread? (I can't find the one cited by Rubedo)


----------



## Rubedo (Jun 26, 2009)

logical thinker said:
			
		

> DX Degausser 1.0b (intact):
> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=6299
> http://www.mediafire.com/?0ixx59ex5ft
> Don't forget to change the links in the wikis.
> ...



http://dbbdx.wikispaces.com/
So wait, is that a new Degausser?
WE NEED MORE SOOONGS!


----------



## logical thinker (Jun 26, 2009)

No, it is the original one as uploaded by the author (he included some musics, as you can see here). The new 176KB file is without the musics.

Thanks for the link!


----------



## Rubedo (Jun 30, 2009)

Two more songs I managed to crack the codes for from the BanBro Uploader.
http://banbro.moero.info/up/index.php?file=5662
^Super Driver, The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya 2 OP - Pass: haruhi

http://banbro.moero.info/up/index.php?file=5665
^Netsuretsu Kangei Wonderland, Saki ED1 - Pass: takos


----------



## LeMoonwalker (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Joshua014 (Jul 11, 2009)

My Ultime Pack:
(5673-5390)

128 Music
http://rapidshare.com/files/254578033/5673-5390.rar


----------



## Rubedo (Jul 15, 2009)

Joshua014 said:
			
		

> My Ultime Pack:
> (5673-5390)
> 
> 128 Music
> http://rapidshare.com/files/254578033/5673-5390.rar



WTF is wrong with you people?
Why can't any of you rename these songs?
How the fuck am I supposed to know what all of these are?


----------



## Joshua014 (Jul 15, 2009)

it is simple, to translate 128 Japanese musics in English... It take time, especially when we don't understand the japanese, there are raw data of the BDX's of the site, to avoid looking for pass.
The software can rename automatically, but then the name of the music become ridiculous... but at least that allow to find a way easily.


----------



## Rubedo (Jul 16, 2009)

Joshua014 said:
			
		

> it is simple, to translate 128 Japanese musics in English... It take time, especially when we don't understand the japanese, there are raw data of the BDX's of the site, to avoid looking for pass.
> The software can rename automatically, but then the name of the music become ridiculous... but at least that allow to find a way easily.



I don't know what kind of weird-ass program you French people use, but there's no problem with the naming function of ours. I've seen one of you dump a folder of incomprehensibly named songs, just what the hell is wrong with whatever you use?


----------



## canli (Jul 16, 2009)

when i saw these files, there aren't any japanese characters but black rectangles. So we need the names please..


----------



## Rubedo (Jul 17, 2009)

canli said:
			
		

> when i saw these files, there aren't any japanese characters but black rectangles. So we need the names please..


Install Japanese language packs.


----------



## canli (Jul 19, 2009)

tell me how because i didn't find the thing on the web please. thanks


----------



## albel005 (Jul 22, 2009)

i have a midi to bbs convertor but need a program to insert them to my sav i used to have it but forgot and have been looking and one of them says that i dont have magic in my save or something


----------



## NekoDS (Aug 1, 2009)

I would kill for .BDXs of cagyake! girls and don't say "lazy"


----------



## Rubedo (Aug 4, 2009)

NekoDS said:
			
		

> I would kill for .BDXs of cagyake! girls and don't say "lazy"



The things I do for love.
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?l1mnktuo1g3
Contains:
Cagayake! Girls (TV Size)
Cagayake! Girls (Long) (Full Size)
Don't Say 'Lazy' (Full Size)
Don't Say 'Lazy' Edit (Full Size above, with a ridiculously hard part cut out)


----------



## NekoDS (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks so much! Now my favourite anime music collection is complete.


----------



## Joshua014 (Aug 8, 2009)

http://tcppjp.ddo.jp/tn/pspmusic.shtml#dl

Daigasso Like to Pc and Psp... 
Midi Files


----------



## stefanoteco (Aug 10, 2009)

every time a try to download this occours
I try to listen the preview and it comes
THE ERROR CODE 31111
what do i have to do???
edit: and where can  download shakugan no shana and shakugan no shana II (second)
ops and eds .bdx


----------



## shamille (Aug 11, 2009)

hi guys.  I've gone through the first 40 pages and I have given up looking...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Is there some comprehensive post that explains all the fixins?

I changed my m3ds real firmware from sakura to 3.8.  it works...  I'm trying to dl songs but i don't know how.  I got some bdx files and i have degausser...

Can I make this work?  or do i have to get something else.  (i think i saw something about a slot-2 something?  ohhh no)

Degausser came with this "5-sec tutorial" and I followed it but i've still got my 5 songs.  it says "Open your sav file, import the songs, and save the sav file"
(it also says some songs would be highlighted but there are none highlighted)

As much as I love Konayuki and Nada Sou Sou... I would like some more.
I just need step-by-step help because I don't know how to do anything.


----------



## stefanoteco (Aug 11, 2009)

where can i dind bdx files to download??????

please!!!!
HELP THE BRAZILLIAN PEAPLE heheheh


----------



## canli (Aug 11, 2009)

This PSP thing looks great! 

I downloaded Haruka from GreeeeN and the song is as wonderfull as Kiseki.


----------



## Rubedo (Aug 13, 2009)

shamille said:
			
		

> hi guys.  I've gone through the first 40 pages and I have given up looking...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You cannot download songs with a flash cart.
Here's some song packs.
http://dbbdx.wikispaces.com/Song+Packs


----------



## shamille (Aug 14, 2009)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> You cannot download songs with a flash cart.
> Here's some song packs.
> http://dbbdx.wikispaces.com/Song+Packs




hmmm what?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   i mean how do you use them.  I've already found some... do you need


----------



## logical thinker (Aug 14, 2009)

http://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/index.php/Use...PB#DX_Degausser


----------



## shamille (Aug 14, 2009)

thanks, logical thinker.

crap, now i've put them on and gone to　楽曲ダウンロード、　ｔｈｅ　ｌｉｓｔ　ｉｓ　ｅｍｐｔｙ．　　ｔｈｅｎ　ｉ　ｃｌｉｃｋｅｄ　ｏｎ　”ダウンロードした楽曲評価　And　The data reading error comes up.　　(but i guess i wouldn't have any ratings on non-existent songs)

Fantastic.

Now i'll try the *add to custom* ｔhing but i doubt that'll work, either.

*edit*

dammit dammit dammit

i did that.  didn't work.

i tried bdxtool--didn't work.


----------



## shamille (Aug 18, 2009)

so does anyone know how to add songs (and get them to work) on a m3ds real?


*edit*

omg.  nevermind.


----------



## Rubedo (Aug 19, 2009)

shamille said:
			
		

> so does anyone know how to add songs (and get them to work) on a m3ds real?
> 
> 
> *edit*
> ...



You'll need a save file. Try one of these.
http://dbbdx.wikispaces.com/Saves
Your flash cart cannot create the 8 MB DBBDX save on it's own.


----------



## shamille (Aug 20, 2009)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> shamille said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




thank you for your reply.  i've already found my solution somewhere in here (looking at the lofi version makes a big difference  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )... it says use a sakura hack...

i tried one (there were quite a few "sakura" systems but i just used one of the "dual boot english" ones or whatever they were called) with one of those "1-100" saves.  I tried other saves with the 3.8 firmware, too.  With 3.8, the game played but none of the songs i added were showing up.

now i have the extra songs from the save AND my added songs are showing up.

I am happily singing now XD


----------



## Joshua014 (Aug 28, 2009)

Pack Song of BeatMania (Very Hard Song)

- BeatMania IIDX 5th style - V
- BeatMania IIDX 11 RED - AA
- BeatMania IIDX 11 RED - NORTH
- BeatMania IIDX 13 Distorted - Go Beyond!!
- BeatMania IIDX 13 Distorted - Kachoufusetsu
- BeatMania IIDX 13 Distorted - NAGEKINOKI
- BeatMania IIDX 14 GOLD - Candy Galy
- BeatMania IIDX 14 GOLD - Fascination MAXX
- BeatMania IIDX 14 GOLD - GOLD RUSH
- BeatMania IIDX 14 GOLD - TRANOID
- BeatMania IIDX 16 EMPRESS - V2

Source - http://banbro.moero.info/up/?page=all

Lien - http://rapidshare.com/files/272766988/BeatMania_Pack.rar


----------



## Rubedo (Aug 29, 2009)

Joshua014 said:
			
		

> Pack Song of BeatMania (Very Hard Song)
> 
> - BeatMania IIDX 5th style - V
> - BeatMania IIDX 11 RED - AA
> ...



I will never understand why people create absolutely impossible songs...


----------



## Joshua014 (Aug 30, 2009)

So it's difficult for an european or an american, but not necessary  for a corean


----------



## Joshua014 (Sep 28, 2009)

I buy the game ^^


----------



## Rubedo (Sep 28, 2009)

Joshua014 said:
			
		

> I buy the game ^^



Good, now dump some songs for us.


----------



## Joshua014 (Sep 28, 2009)

I receive it next week.


----------



## Joshua014 (Oct 15, 2009)

i received the game. I'll give you the saving file later. Do you think we can excluded of wifi network if we download 100 musics with deufeufeu software? Does it a real risk or somebody tried before without consequences?


----------



## Rubedo (Oct 16, 2009)

Joshua014 said:
			
		

> i received the game. I'll give you the saving file later. Do you think we can excluded of wifi network if we download 100 musics with deufeufeu software? Does it a real risk or somebody tried before without consequences?



The game will give you a few songs margin of error (like 2 or 3) for the unlikely case where there would be an error in transferring the file, but don't tempt it >_>
Just dump whatever songs you manage to get.
Also, make sure that we don't already have bdx files for those songs, as those would be a waste of a download.


----------



## Rubedo (Nov 22, 2009)

So.. we ever gonna get those songs?


----------



## VinzSkywalker (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi everyone. I'm new on this forum and I first wanna say that you seem to be a very nice community. Great work anyway !

I am looking for two bdx songs available on WIFI.

These are the only two available songs from AKB48 fot the game so far. ロマンスイラネ and 会いたかった
Their romaji transcription are "Romance no Irane" and "Aitakatta"

If someone has them, it would be awesome to send them to me.

Thanks in advance.

Keep up the great work.


----------



## Joshua014 (Dec 1, 2009)

I play a Lunatic Rave 2 ... Sorry Rubedo


----------



## karynyukizawa (Apr 14, 2010)

I know that this topic is kinda old but...

Someone can help me about R4 sav and DX Degausser?
SAV files supported by Degausser = 8MB
SAV files for R4 = 512kb


----------



## Inunah (Apr 22, 2010)

EDIT: NEVERMIND... I got it to work...

Now how do I edit the lyrics of songs i've already put into my save file? The lyrics are all in Japanese characters with the exception of one that has Japanese lyrics but all the written lyrics in english!!! D:


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm on Wifi...I just can't download anything

CONNECTION ERROR : 31111

and Nintendo's error code lookup says nothing about a 31111 ...I think it's a "We know you have a flashcart...now get the FUCK out of here!"


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 4, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> I'm on Wifi...I just can't download anything
> 
> CONNECTION ERROR : 31111
> 
> and Nintendo's error code lookup says nothing about a 31111 ...I think it's a "We know you have a flashcart...now get the FUCK out of here!"


Indeed it is. The game's ID was blocked because there had been too many downloads from the same ID (the ROM's ID) and that's why Ninty blocked it. That's why Yasu (I think) created BBDX, so you can put songs in your ROM without downloading them from Ninty's server. (I first wanted to make a 'Yo dawg' thing out of this, but I didn't in the end).

Also, why aren't you playing Jam with the Band?


----------



## Coto (Jun 4, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jam with the band (alas i´ve been playing it) doesn´t have a add-songs like editor, nor you can download songs from wifi u-u

I just switched to DBBDX as there are songs pack with more variety.

edit: I love super mario kart song from JAM WITH THE BAND... is there a way yet to extract it from the actual rom and get it into DBBDX?


----------



## Rubedo (Jun 4, 2010)

Coto said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes there is... you can use BDX Tool and Degausser with JWTB


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 4, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> Coto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i thought only BDX tool worked with Jam with the band
(throws up a Cant Find BDX error when using it but still works)

now i have loads of song on my supercard DStwo


----------



## Rubedo (Jun 4, 2010)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> Rubedo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Check the JWTB thread for details on how to get Degausser to work with it. It's kinda complicated.


----------



## Coto (Jun 4, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> Coto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Weird... because i can open succesfully DBBDX Save Files with BDXtool, but using a raw 8MB JWTB Save File, it won´t open.

However i´ve never heard of Degausser, so i´ll take a look.

Thanks for the given info Rubedo ; )


----------



## stefanoteco (Sep 2, 2010)

I already donloaded the BDXTool... but where can i donload BDX files?


----------



## warmo161 (Nov 3, 2011)

[DELETED]


----------

